# First Time IVF Thread ~ Starting treatment Feb/Mar 2012



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Here is a thread for the ladies beginning treatment in Feb and March for the first time 

Happy Chatting 

Lots of luck

Em


----------



## cas1703

Hi All,

I'm here waiting to start on 28th Feb.

Final nurse consultation is next Monday when we sign all the forms and get the prescription. Was originally due to start 15th Feb on Day 2 but period came 10 days earlier than expected (1st time ever!!!).

I just want to get on with it. Mixture of emotions - frightened (not told anyone yet at all!!), excited, anxious, frustrated and upperty. I know it's going to be a rollercoaster and are worried about whether I will feel ill or not. Not too concerned about the injections as I have read lots of threads on here whch say that are OK and lots of tips.

Trying to decide when to tell parents - would prefer not to at this time but have to as I work with her and think it will be a bit difficult to hide.

Good Luck everyone xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello Girls

This is my first post so please be patient lol. Ive been on the waiting list to start IVF for 2 yrs. I got my first letter of appointment in dec 11 and my 2nd in jan this year.  Phoned the hospital today and finally got my date to start my protocol on 25th Feb and a provisional date on 15th March. Also like yourself cas1703 lots of mixed feelings...emotions are running wild and thats without the injections.  Cas1703 you will know when the time is right to tell the family I'm the same as you i didn't tell my parents and i work with both of them but i finally told my mum first and that lifted the strain of hiding, and making excuses on why i cant come into work. Good luck either way xx


----------



## jvdb

Hi cas, it won't be too long flying in, the waiting game is awful but it gives you time to prepare. 
I was really nervous about the whole thing before I joined ff and it really helps with advice,support
and everyone is willing to help if you just ask. When I went for my appointment to start treatment 
and get talked through the process,if I hadn't have known most of it already by being on here I would
have found it really daunting. But while the nurse was talking I was thinking 'yep I know that' lol. 
I'm still scared,nervous and excited all rolled into one,but at least I know I'm not alone. 
Are down ****** with sniffing or injections? I started sniffing on friday and so far no symptoms,don't
know if that's good or bad. 

Well let's   this is a positive happy thread with lots of BFP's for us all
Xxx


----------



## piesie

Hi everyone, 

I posted on the old thread a couple of days ago before it split into two but here's a bit about me... I'm also relatively new to FF but have been lurking for a couple of weeks since seeing our consultant.  I've found it very useful so far in finding out what to expect and no doubt I'll have more questions once I start tx.

DH and I have been married nearly 3 years and have been TTC ever since without success.  I was referred to our local hospital by the GP last year and eventually got to see a consultant in October.  She requested all the tests/scans etc and all have come back with no problems so it's unexplained.  I'm 41 and DH has just turned 44 so it's probably our ages but as I am 41 I don't qualify for IVF on the NHS   We had a long think (& review of our finances!) over Christmas and decided to go for it so went to see the same consultant privately.

I'm due to start injections on 17th February.  I can't believe this is really happening now!  I'm happy, nervous, excited, all rolled into one!  I know it is a long journey for us all but I hope we all get the BFP's we are longing for in 2012  

I am wondering about acupuncture... I've heard a lot of positive things about it.  I'm going to contact a local acupuncturist and have a chat although I'm not sure if I've left it a bit too late? I want to do everything I can to make this work!!!


----------



## Dannib247

Hi all
My names Danni been ttc for 6 years had laparoscopy which found pco,endometriosis and both tubes blocked so it was an automatic ref for ivf. We are getting married 5th may this year have been together for 7 years so thought it was about time we set things in stone  I  have already started ivf my 1st injection was on the 29th of jan I'm using suprecur (burselin) at 6am every morning so far so good 
Well apart from the fact I was due on yesterday and still no sign (I'm never late) so a little concerned but hopefully she will make an appearance today then I can go on to stimming 
It's all so exciting good luck everyone looking forward to chatting to you all over the next few months x


----------



## Doofuz

Hi everyone, I am Doofuz - been having treatment since 24th Jan and not having too many side effects from the buserelin. Starting Gonal F on the 23rd Feb. I have endo and only one ovary so IVF really the last hope and I am very positive it shall work. Looking forward to chatting with you all


----------



## jblox78

Hello Everyone,

Think I'm a little behind you as DH and I have our first appointment for bloods etc on 25th Feb followed by consultant appointment on 19th March to decide dates etc.  Hoping to start at the beginning of April...  We've been on the IVF waiting list in Glasgow for just over two years now due to my blocked tubes and the wait wasn't really bothering me before as we had our wedding in May last year and were really busy in the run up to that.  Since the beginning of the year when we got our letter I've felt that time is really dragging!  Think it's because we are working towards an actual date now rather than an approximate time!

Anyway, if you don't mind I'll pop in from time to time to get some hints and tips whilst waiting...

Good luck to you all!

Jen xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all..new to this (well the old) thread.  I just go back from CRGH and I'm good to go...my numbers were improved from December (no more booze, caffeine and taking way more suppliments than I ever wanted to injest).  As a 43 year old, I was thrilled as my AMH, which previously tested at 3.4 came in at a whopping 10.15!!!  And my FSH which was at 10.3 came in at 8!!!  For my husband, his numbers also improved, most importantly the ones regarding the anti-sperm antibodies had lowered dramatically!  So we're going forward!

I have my dummy ET and 3D SIS on Thursday...and it goes from there so I'll be hopefully I'll be transfering embryos next month!  Woo hoo!

I'm going to go back and read all your stories - I hope that we can support each other through this!!!


----------



## jvdb

Wow. Looks like this will be a busy thread,  we get our bfp's at the end of it 
I realised today that in just over 3 weeks I will be pupo! (Pregnant until proven otherwise). 
It was a lovely feeling and when it comes I intend to enjoy every minute of my 2ww (I may end
up eating my words hehe). My clinic doesn't do sedation for ec just pain relief. So I decided to google
a video so I knew what to expect.  The first one that came up was horrific!! It took me an
hour to go back and look at more and thankfully they were lovely and relaxed. I am now barring
myself from google 
Good luck to everyone on this very special journey xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Exciting jvdb...looking forward to hearing about how it went in 3 weeks!  I'll be following shortly after you I think (but my clinic does do sedation).


----------



## Doofuz

Woohoo jvdb, you must be very excited! I can't wait for that bit, so looking forward to relaxing and visualising. My clinic does sedation so thank goodness for that - I still don't think I shall be googling videos though! 

Hello theyankee, nice to 'meet' you and good luck with your treatment   

Hi Danni - hope AF shows up for you soon   

piesie - good luck for when your injections start, I fully recommend acupuncture, I swear I am not feeling the full effects of the drugs due to it, I love Friday afternoons   

Carole and Cas - hello, you are both right, it's all about mixed feelings but I think with lots of positivity we can all end up with our dreams coming true. 

jblox - it would be nice to hear from you whilst you wait for your treatment to start. It helps massively to learn more before you join in with the real thing, you will be a pro by then!   

This afternoon I am slightly worried as after my AF this month, last one before baseline scan etc - I am still bleeding (sorry if TMI) which happened a lot due to my endo. Since having last lap in November, my periods have been very light but now thinking that the endo is coming back and that they are going to cancel the cycle. We shall see I suppose, whatever happens, it's for a reason. I hope not though, it has been a long time getting to here. Work is about to end for the day for me in about half an hour (I'm a childminder and my only little one is asleep) and then I shall be catching my afternoon snooze. Off to the cinema tonight to see War Horse, so excitied! Have a good afternoon everyone.


----------



## jblox78

Enjoy War Horse Doofuz - I saw it a couple of weeks ago - forgot to take tissues and had to use my scarf to mop up my tears!!!  Think I must have been a bit emotional that day!  

Jxx


----------



## chocbunny

hi ladies,
may I join you?  So pleased to find a group who look like we'll be cycling right around the same time.  I've been reading FF for months but now I have put my OPK away and started taking Marvelon it all seems a lot more real!  This is our first ICSI cycle, male factor, and I'm due to start injecting Buserelin 27th Feb when DH will be away so hope I don't freak out  
I am so preoccupied with all this, I'm struggling to think about anything else which is worrying seeing as it is still such early days for us!  Is anyone else finding that?  
Couldn't sleep last night I was so bloated and uncomfortable and ended up on the internet finding all sorts of nightmare stories about Marvelon, so like you jvdb I might just try and stay away from google from now on!
Good luck and babydust to everyone.  I have such a mix of emotions but feel positive that 2012 is going to be a good year


----------



## jvdb

Yankee. Lucky you,as long as I keep asking for the morphine to be topped up I should be ok hehe


Doofuz. I have bled right up to now from 4 weeks ago. They said it was fine and its just thick lining(which apparently is a good thing) and once my af comes it shouldn't be too heavy. Enjoy your film,want to go watch that myself. 


Piesie. I start my stimm injections on the 17th as well,but dh will be doing that as I can't even look at injections without shaking and sweating!

Dannyb. Hoping the witch rears her ugly head for u 

Jblox. The time goes a lot quicker and its all easier to deal with when your on here. 

Chocbunny. Welcome. What is marvelon? Sorry I can't look it up because I've barred myself from google hehehe. I am on nasal spray suprecor and then gonalf. 

Afm. I thought I hadn't been sniffing properly because I've had no symptoms. Well today I've been exhausted and an emotional wreck so may have spoke too soon


----------



## Dannib247

Wow so many people starting out it's nice to not have to go it alone isn't it?!
Some good news for me af arrived this morning so have my baseline scan and bloods on Thursday then I should be able to stet stimming OMG!! Yay x


----------



## chocbunny

Yay Danni.  Isn't it good when AF behaves for once?!  Congratulations  

Sorry jvdb, Marvelon is the birth control pill they have put me on in the run up to starting injections - I think this is to keep the timings controllable for the clinic so they can schedule everyone's ECs in advance, is that right?

Just had a full-on wobble already!  OMG!  What am I like?!  Wondering how anyone gets through this not telling anyone without being perceived as utterly loony!


----------



## Doofuz

Hey chocbunny, of course you can join us   you'll be fine on the 27th, the injections are not as bad as I first thought. I kind of look forward to them now, bit weird   

Thank you jvdb, that would be good as I have been a bit worried about it. I will indeed enjoy my film, I have been waiting for it to be made as a film, let alone get released. But it's not about me, I bought tickets for my mum for her birthday tomorrow, so, happy birthday mum   I hope you feel better soon, feeling tired is just as awful as feeling ill   

Danni, I think this group might be excellent as a form of support for us, experience when new ones come in too. Congratulations on AF finally starting and woohoo to you beginning stimming!


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hi Ladies
Been excited to come back to read this thread and Wow cant believe how busy its already been, So welcome all  .  

First of all a big yipppeee to Danni finally something coming to plan. 

Hey Jblox nice to see someone to be getting treatment in GRI like myself. I also have blocked tubes so been referred to IVF straight away and been on the waiting list for 2 years. So great to know your around to compare stories about GRI.

jvdp I'm glad you have warned us off googling ec lol thats the kind of thing i would do. My dh had barred me to google or youtube anything to do with ivf and if i needed to know anything he was to do the checking or i was to go on FF.

Anyway thats me for now will be back to catch up on all your progress. Oh doofuz hope you enjoy your film. Me and dh was going to go and see it but ended up seeing The Descendants instead.

Good Luck to All xx


----------



## longing4baby

Hi all

Just Like Pesie i just left a message on the old Tread.  Heres a short story about me.  Me and DH trying to conceive for 3 yrs.  We have a failed IUI treatment.  Starting treatment on 16th february 2012.  I have app to see dr on the 15th.  Very excited but very nervous as wel... I range about accupunture and they told me i should of already started but I guess its better later than never .  I hope all your treatments work and look forward in getting to no yous throughout the next few weeks


----------



## nm4rk

Hi ladies,
I'm about to start the injections on 18th feb (which is my first round of ivf) my emotions are all over the place and I'm trying so hard to stay balanced x I don't want to get my hopes up incase it doesn't work and it's further to fall but at the same time I'm trying to stay positive x I'm all over the place and it's pretty hard at the moment as my sis is due her baby around the same time as I'll be testing so I'm thinking it'll be so much harder if it doesn't work as I'll have my sisters newborn right in front of me xx both myself and my husband have been tested fully and everything has come back fine so we've got unexplained fertility and were going through the nhs route which means we only get 1 put back 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Dannib247

Nm I don't doubt it's a very emotional time for you starting ivf and waiting for the arrival of your sisters baby I am a believer (it's a new thing for me as the glass was always half empty) in what is meant to be will be I hope your 1st cycle works for you Hun positive mental attitude and I'm sure we will all be here the support you on your journey! X


----------



## Doofuz

Hi ladies,
I'm about to start the injections on 18th feb (which is my first round of ivf) my emotions are all over the place and I'm trying so hard to stay balanced x I don't want to get my hopes up incase it doesn't work and it's further to fall but at the same time I'm trying to stay positive x I'm all over the place and it's pretty hard at the moment as my sis is due her baby around the same time as I'll be testing so I'm thinking it'll be so much harder if it doesn't work as I'll have my sisters newborn right in front of me xx both myself and my husband have been tested fully and everything has come back fine so we've got unexplained fertility and were going through the nhs route which means we only get 1 put back

Hope you are all well xx
[/quote]

Hi nm4ark,

I know how you feel regarding close family having newborn babies around, my sister had a baby 8 weeks ago and if our cycle succeeds this time our baby will be due at exactly the same time this year as my niece was born last year. I also thought I would feel differently towards my niece but I absolutely adore her, she is a darling. My sister loves having me around to help so I get to see a lot of her too. Good luck with your treatment, I am sure it will go swimmingly and you will have your own bundle of joy too x


----------



## Doofuz

Morning ladies,

Halfway through the week already, excellent! I am off next week due to half term, so looking forward to having some time off before starting stimming. It's freezing here today and I have to go out with two little ones or I will go mad spending all day in - at least it's not raining, I hate rain. War Horse was fantastic last night, amazing how the horses got through it all. Joey reminded me of the horse I had to give up riding recently due to starting treatment- beautiful. 

Today is my mum's birthday and we have a get together for tonight, looking forward to eating lots of scrummy food, albeit wheat free, which isn't so scrummy   

Oh look, I rambled... must be a Wednesday thing, can't wait for the weekend   

Doof x


----------



## Dannib247

Doof hope you have a good day chick it's freezing here too I'm wrapped up so much on my way to work I can't put my arms down to my sides lol

I'm going to take a stab in the dark and say my ec will be 2weeks today I could be wrong I guess will find out in the morning! The injections are getting so much easier now although I'm struggling with the air bubbles in the syringe you'd think I'd be a pro with my job!! Ive brought myself 3bars of chocolate orange I had one last night and will be having the last 2 tonight getting ready for the veggies pineapple juice brazil nuts no caffeine diet (can you feel my enthusiasm lol) yummy!

Have a good day all x


----------



## Milly198

Hi ladies,

Can I join you too?  We're about to start our first round of IVF following two Ectopic pregs last year and removal of both my tubes, so ivf only option now.  I'm on an Antagonist protocol, so no DRs.  Just waiting for AF now for scan and start stimming... Hurry up AF, could be anytime in the next week as an not so regular since EPs.

Like others on here I'm finding it hard to stay calm and every waking hour seems to be taken up thinking about this (as well as lots of bizarre dreams).  Hoping that once AF arrives and I can get on with it I'll feel better.  I think it'll help having support of each other as we go through this!

Xx


----------



## Dannib247

Hi milly 
The more the merrier! So sorry for your loses it's a horrid time we had a natural m/c back in feb 2009 it was horrible especially as you want it so much!

I hope your stimming starts soon! I'm dr now and having dreams about all sorts very odd! Have a good day x


----------



## jvdb

Morning ladies

Just a quickie and I'll be back on later. I think we wouldn't be normal if we didn't think what if? What if it doesn't work? What if I can't cope? But I've been reading these threads for weeks now and I've realised that PMA does play a big part in it all. We are being given the best chance we will ever get to have a baby and as long as we have hope then good things CAN happen. So yes be scared but also enjoy this journey,at the end of it we will have little embryo's inside us and for at least 2 weeks we can enjoy being pregnant.  Sending  and  to all xx


----------



## longing4baby

nm4rk said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm about to start the injections on 18th feb (which is my first round of ivf) my emotions are all over the place and I'm trying so hard to stay balanced x I don't want to get my hopes up incase it doesn't work and it's further to fall but at the same time I'm trying to stay positive x I'm all over the place and it's pretty hard at the moment as my sis is due her baby around the same time as I'll be testing so I'm thinking it'll be so much harder if it doesn't work as I'll have my sisters newborn right in front of me xx both myself and my husband have been tested fully and everything has come back fine so we've got unexplained fertility and were going through the nhs route which means we only get 1 put back
> 
> Hope you are all well xx
> 
> Hi \nm4rk
> 
> its very hard as my sister just had her second baby last week. its very hard as my other sister also has had two in the 3 years we have been gtrying so heres hoping that we both come out smiling very soon


----------



## longing4baby

Milly198 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you too? We're about to start our first round of IVF following two Ectopic pregs last year and removal of both my tubes, so ivf only option now. I'm on an Antagonist protocol, so no DRs. Just waiting for AF now for scan and start stimming... Hurry up AF, could be anytime in the next week as an not so regular since EPs.
> 
> Like others on here I'm finding it hard to stay calm and every waking hour seems to be taken up thinking about this (as well as lots of bizarre dreams). Hoping that once AF arrives and I can get on with it I'll feel better. I think it'll help having support of each other as we go through this!
> 
> Xx
> 
> Hi Millie
> 
> Im very nervous aswell. we are also starting first round of IVF. Starting injections or nasal spray im not sure yet but starting which ever on the 17th Feb and my nerves are so high. But we have to think positive sometimes most times with me its very hard. xxx


----------



## longing4baby

jvdb said:


> Yankee. Lucky you,as long as I keep asking for the morphine to be topped up I should be ok hehe
> 
> Doofuz. I have bled right up to now from 4 weeks ago. They said it was fine and its just thick lining(which apparently is a good thing) and once my af comes it shouldn't be too heavy. Enjoy your film,want to go watch that myself.
> 
> Piesie. I start my stimm injections on the 17th as well,but dh will be doing that as I can't even look at injections without shaking and sweating!
> 
> Dannyb. Hoping the witch rears her ugly head for u
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just catching up this morning seems to be a good few of starting next week. im the 16th Feb so here  that it works for everyone. xx
> 
> Jblox. The time goes a lot quicker and its all easier to deal with when your on here.
> 
> Chocbunny. Welcome. What is marvelon? Sorry I can't look it up because I've barred myself from google hehehe. I am on nasal spray suprecor and then gonalf.
> 
> Afm. I thought I hadn't been sniffing properly because I've had no symptoms. Well today I've been exhausted and an emotional wreck so may have spoke too soon


----------



## chocbunny

totally agree jvdb.  my mum worries that I am not preparing myself for what if it doesn't work but I think you have to be positive.  Having said that, a friend just confided in me that she is 9 weeks pregnant and that our children would work out to be so close in age cos of our ivf and that felt a bit too assumptive for me.  Feels like a long way to go before then: I'm just trying to take it one step at a time.  Is anyone using CDs for relaxation and positive visualisation?  I heard Zita West is good but haven't bought any yet myself.  

Can't believe some of us on this thread are already injecting and just a couple of weeks away from EC.  Wowee!   

Danni it sounds like you are being so good with your diet.  Our consultant said coffee was fine so long as it isn't 7 espressos a day.  I wouldn't mind giving anything up for a short while if it definitely makes a difference but caffeine seems to be one of the things the experts are divided on.  Mind you, not sure if I could be as virtuous as you and give up chocolate entirely!

Have a good day everyone.  I for one am going to keep myself much busier today as too much time to think yesterday sent me crazy!!


----------



## Milly198

Hi again,

I agree that we need to stay positive - easier said than done though!  I ordered the Zita West CD off Amazon and it arrived yesterday.  Had my first go at it last night as I figured it would be a good idea to train myself into the relaxation thing ebfore treatment starts.  Found it qauite dificult to focus and kept getting other thoughts/noises etc interrupting but hopefully will get better with practice (and a better CD player that doesn't skip would help!).

And am being naughty and staying off work today as I am feeling mega tired so thought \I should recharge my batteries ahead of treatment starting.  Feeing a little guilty (reverted to being 14 and skiving off school again!)but figure that my wellbeing has to take precedence over everything else at the moment.

xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Hi Doof - I'm excited for half-term as well (I work as a counsellor).

jvdb - great thoughts!  I like that.

Milly - so sorry that you had to go through the eptopic pregnancies.  I hope that IVF works!!!

I'm getting nervous for my dummy ET tomorrow.  I can't believe I have to drink 1-1/2 litres of water and then hold my pee!


----------



## jblox78

Thanks jvdb - am sure the wait will get easier!!  It really isn't long for me to go now but I feel like a child waiting for Christmas Day!!!

Carole - nice to see someone else for GRI - when is your treatment due to start?

Doofuz - did you cry at War Horse??

Jen xx


----------



## jvdb

Was too early this morning to post properly,just read it back and I sound like a drill sergeant! . I just didn't want anyone feeling down,be prepared for if it doesn't work but at least we can say we gave it a damn good try     Hope that sounds a bit better!
I've  heard brilliant things about the zita west cd, had to lol at the background noise and cd skipping! Good luck with that,it would drive me even more  than I already am 
Jblox I know what you mean,I'm awake most of the night and then up at the crack of dawn to start sniffing! And its because of excitement! I'm like a big kid,the quicker the days go then the quicker  it will be over and I'll know if its worked! 
Yankee I've no idea how people are meant to do that,I'm one of those people that pee's 3 times before I leave the house then I go when I get there! Good luck tomorrow!!
Milly. Welcome. I think we all have crazy dreams,I used to dream that I had walk very slowly everywhere because if I ran my eggs would fall out! Thank god my dreams have changed now lol. 
Just thought I'd share,there is an ice cold coke bottle begging me to drink it every time I open my fridge! I haven't the heart to throw it out,poor thing hehe 
  and  BFP's for all


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Morning girls.....x 

I relatively new on FF been lurking for a few weeks and posted a couple of times on the other thread but there a little ahead of me!

I'm on day 6 today of stimming, just waiting at the clinic for my 1st scan since starting the stims! Fingers crossed for good news, they said I may be starting the next injections, these scare the living day lights out of me.....!! Gonal F is a breeze!! 

I'm hoping theyll be able to give me some proper dates so I can tell my boss who is also my mum! 

I will do some personals later when I'm on the lap top.... Hopefully have some good news too!

Wishing you all lots of baby dust x and Prayers that 2012 is our year x x x x


----------



## Doofuz

Hello miss rudy! I spoke to you I think on the other thread :O) Good luck today at the clinic, woohoo! xx

jblox, I did cry a bit, I have read the book and kind of knew what was coming but was still a bit horrific. Such sadness the horses went though too. 

I have just ordered the Zita West cd and a book too, Navigating Infertility, or some such. I already have Zita Wests book, very good. I am going to give the cd to my acupuncturist next week so I can associate it with relaxing a bit easier, I don't have a cd player as I use my ipod. Looking forward to getting those parcels in the post! :O)

I have been using arnica on my bruises around the injection sites, it hasn't half worked, amazing. If you decide to use it too, be careful not to get it in the broken skin, let it heal first. I definitely recommend it as I was starting to look like I had been kicked about, haha!


----------



## longing4baby

Hi Everyone

Was justing wondering what the Zita West CD is about?  Im starting accupuncture on friday. xx


----------



## Doofuz

As far as I can make out it's for pre and post embryo transfer to help you visualise positively. Research has shown that these techniques have proven to help success rates when used with other techniques such as acupuncture. I don't obviously have mine yet but I would recommend it as I use other means of visualisation and it has helped me in the past. It cost me £15 off amazon


----------



## Dannib247

The zita west sounds good might have to get it! I tried acupuncture 3times and ended up with pain for a few day after and was not comfortable during either if I'm honest x


----------



## Doofuz

Sorry to hear you didn't get on with acupuncture Danni, but using the cd on it's own won't hurt. I am also looking into yoga classes...have tried before but wasn't giving it my full attention, hopefully this time I will concentrate


----------



## Dannib247

Yeah it's not for everyone I was gutted I didn't enjoy it as I really believe it can help I've also heard great things about reflexology might be worth giving that a go!? Yoga now I don't know anyone that's tried it? How did you find it first tine doof is it 'praising the sun' etc I don't know what to make of it? X


----------



## Doofuz

Yea it was a bit odd the first time, but like I say...I wasn't paying attention and was a bit embarrased. This time I have a real reason to try again. Reflexology is supposed to be very good, I would try that too if I had the money. Not everything works for everyone. Just quiet reflection could be what does it for some people, some aromatherapy and a dark room with the music on.


----------



## Milly198

Hi ladies,

On the subject of the CD, having used it only once so far I think it's quite good.  There's 3 different sections, for pre transfer, post transfer and 2WW.  I did feel nice and relaxed after using it, and hopefully with practice will get better at the visualisation.  It encourages you to focus on the points used in acupuncture, so maybe if you don't get on with acupuncture it might be a good alternative.  

Xxx


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies,

I got my pack today with the consent forms and prescription so just have to work out the cheapest place to get the drugs from!  Looks like I'm off to Asda tomorrow.  I'm starting on Buserelin and then onto Gonal F.  My prescription says I need Gonal F pens for a maximum of 15 days so should I get 15 or less and then get more if necessary?  The rest is easy to understand, it's just the Gonal F (which is the most expensive  )  I think I'll call the fertility nurse tomorrow and see what she suggests.

I'm also still wondering when/whether to tell my boss we're doing this.  I was hoping to get away with not telling him but now I'm not so sure I'll be able to manage it.  I know I'll have to get out of work for blood tests but I was hoping I could go for any scans after work (I can leave at 3.10pm depending on what time I start!).  My supervisor is a friend of ours so I think he will be happy for us.  I just didn't want loads of people knowing.  We've told 3 close friends we know we can trust and that's it.  Not told family as they would be flapping round us like mother hens!   I know they mean well but I really don't want people asking me how it's going everytime I see them... it that a bit selfish of me??  Have you all told work/family/friends and how did they react?

    to everyone x


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone,

Can I join, Can I Join...... Hoping to start very soon, im so jealous of all you ladies already DR or stimming. 

Im 32 my DH is 31 and we have been TTC for nearly 7 years... it scares me everytime i say how long its been.  I have a son who's nearly 9 from a previous relationship and he is my world but want more than anything to have a child with my soul mate.

We have had our first appointment at the clinic on the 12th jan and had my AMH tested for the first time to find out it is only 5pmol/l.... devestated but trying really really really hard not to let it get to me and think of the worst.....    YANKEE please please tell me what you have been taking to make your levels go from 3.4 to over 10..... I want some  

We were told that it could take up to 6 weeks for the AMH results so were over the moon when after 2 weeks they arrived, but as per usual the consultant has to look at results and then decided on a course of treatment before they can send out the invoice so we can pay it and then wait until day 21 to start the nasal spray..

It is strange that clinics do totally different protocols... ours seems to do the same for everyone... nasal spray for 3 weeks then injections then ec etc etc.  I wish they would hurry up    I feel like i have wished the last 7 years away.

On the plus side i just started a new job and my boss is pregnant and lovely so i told her about the IVF and she could not have been nicer.. and i am on flexi time so have been working loads of extra hours to build up my flexi so i can use it for my appointments.

HAVE GOOD FEELINGS for this thread and 2012... Heres to lots of BFP's


----------



## longing4baby

Doofuz said:


> As far as I can make out it's for pre and post embryo transfer to help you visualise positively. Research has shown that these techniques have proven to help success rates when used with other techniques such as acupuncture. I don't obviously have mine yet but I would recommend it as I use other means of visualisation and it has helped me in the past. It cost me £15 off amazon


Thanks Doofuz i just ordered mine here hoping it will help


----------



## Jammy J

Hi all, have been reading all of your threads and am so eager to jump on in.  I am currently on the pill until the 14th Feb and then I start injecting.  All of the drugs are in the fridge and look rather scary right now but at the same time I cant wait to start taking them all. If all goes to plan egg collection is due around the 5th March! Am nervous but very excited too.
I have had three iui's as a single person but have now met an amazing guy who luckily has amazing sperm and is so supportive so we are both keeping everything crossed.
Good luck everyone, lets hope there are lots of bfp's on this thread.
JAH x


----------



## TheYankee

Hi wishing and jah...sending you wishes for your own BFPs!  . And honestly I have no clue what happened...maybe a clinic mistake on the first or second one?  Maybe not drinking alcohol or caffeine for the first time in YEARS.  Maybe the supplements - I was taking l-arginine, l-carnitine, n-acetyl cysteine plus pregnacare conception.


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Evening Ladies....x

Sorry no personals again his evening as am on the phone not laptop! 

Not the best news at clinic....follies are there in abundance but are still under 10mm so have upped my dose of Gonal F to 112.5 for the next 2 days and then back for bloods and and scan on Friday! So hopefully better news then! 

Wishingalways...you don't need a Gonal F pen for each day I only got given two as there prefilled and depending on what your daily dose will will depend on how long a pen will last! Mined was a 900iu and so far has lasted me 6 days .......hope this makes sense. 

I too have the zita west cd haven't Uploaded on my iPhone yet so only listened to a small portion on the way to clinic today but wasn't in the right frame of mind to listen!! 

Well that's enough of me....x

Welcome to the newbies....hope were able to support and guide each other through the next few weeks and I hope we can become ff friends x x 

 baby dust to you all


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hi Everyone

This thread is making gasp everytime I'm scrolling down NO/LIMITED CAFFINE and DRINK 1 1/2 LITERS OF WATER AND NOT PEE. LOL But its all great information so i know what to expect. I have very limited knowledge on what to expect compare to you girls.   At the moment I'm piecing together on what my next stage is. I'm my right to say on my next appointment I'll be getting a nasal spray. ( i just had my period and works out exact 21 days for next appointment) And after that do i start my injections? 

jblox - I'm starting treatment on 25th of feb and a scan 15th of march. I think i've been put back a bit because on my last appointment they had lost my blood result for my AMH level which was taken in dec, so had to redo them again. But whats done is done i'm just glad that i have exact dates now.  What stage are you at now?

Anyway I'm off to check out this cd with so much great reviews. 

goodnight xx


----------



## Dannib247

Morning ladies

Carole I starting down relulating injections on day 21 of my cycle (they give you the spray or injections they do the same jobs just depends on your clinic) it's been 10 days since I started and I'm having baseline scan and bloods this morning to check ovaries are asleep so I can go on to the next lot of injections to stimulate ovaries again  hope this helps it's so much to take in! X

Well as I say I've my baseline scan today I can't wait !! I'm the most patient person in the world but when it comes to ttc I want it now lol! I was thinking about someone practice ec yesterday and how it went I'm so sorry I can't think who I'm using my phone as laptop it out of action right now! X

Not ivf related but had to share i picked up our wedding rings yesterday it's made it all so real I'm already starting to get a bit nervous!! Lol hope you all have a fab day x


----------



## Doofuz

piesie said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> I got my pack today with the consent forms and prescription so just have to work out the cheapest place to get the drugs from! Looks like I'm off to Asda tomorrow. I'm starting on Buserelin and then onto Gonal F. My prescription says I need Gonal F pens for a maximum of 15 days so should I get 15 or less and then get more if necessary? The rest is easy to understand, it's just the Gonal F (which is the most expensive ) I think I'll call the fertility nurse tomorrow and see what she suggests.
> 
> I'm also still wondering when/whether to tell my boss we're doing this. I was hoping to get away with not telling him but now I'm not so sure I'll be able to manage it. I know I'll have to get out of work for blood tests but I was hoping I could go for any scans after work (I can leave at 3.10pm depending on what time I start!). My supervisor is a friend of ours so I think he will be happy for us. I just didn't want loads of people knowing. We've told 3 close friends we know we can trust and that's it. Not told family as they would be flapping round us like mother hens!  I know they mean well but I really don't want people asking me how it's going everytime I see them... it that a bit selfish of me?? Have you all told work/family/friends and how did they react?
> 
> to everyone x


We haven't told our family either, for the same reasons. Saying that, my sister knows but we are very close and both suffer from endo. She had her baby 9 weeks ago so I use my sister as a sort of hope machine ;O) I work for myself so I had to worry about whether to tell the parents, all the scans and tests are in the morning so they had to have a good enough reason. They probably don't know the extent of it, I just said 'fertility treatment' As for friends, I have told a few of my best ones but they don't know dates and specifics or they will keep asking me how it's going etc on the 2ww, I don't want the pressure. Do what's right for you, don't worry about being selfish, this time is about you.


----------



## Doofuz

Danni, good luck for today re baseline scans etc, how exciting. Am sure all will go well for you. Re the wedding rings, that's what we are here for, to listen to everyone and their news, your wedding rings are just as big news as IVF is, how lovely for you 

Carole, I starting DR on the 24th January with injections (Salisbury) I am on the lowest dose they recommend as my levels were good and I am quite small. On the 21st Feb I have my baseline scan. Then I start stimming until 6th March, take my trigger shot and EC on the 6th with ET on the 8th. Always feel free to ask any of us on the lead up until your treatment, it's nice to be able to pass down any advice we have to others. 

Milly, you have made me want the delivery of my cd even more now, if it could come before tomorrow I would be chuffed but I think that's wshful thinking as they probably posted it second class...glad it works well for you :O)

miss_rudy, I am sure your follies will catch up, a higher dose should see to that :O)

Yankee, hello to you!  

Jah, nice to meet you, good luck for the rest of your DR and onto your stimming. You and I are around the same time for EC, mine is the 7th. 

wishingalways, welcome to you too. It goes by very fast all of a sudden, treatment will be staring you in the face the night before, before you know it :O) your levels will go up soon I am sure. 

longing4baby, wel done on ordering cd, the reviews are so good, I imagine it can only do good things. Have a good day sweetie :O)


----------



## Doofuz

I was just thinking, we should write what we are all doing to try and help the treatment, what relaxation techniques we are using, foods we are eating/avoiding, drinks etc...people entering the thread may find it helpful if they are looking ahead and we will all have different things to say I expect. As an example, I'll start..

I am drinking peppermint, lemon and ginger and redbush tea. All naturally caffeine free as 'decaff tea' still have 0.2mgs of caffeine in it. How does that work!? 

I am always drinking pineapple juice, they say it works best during the implantation stage as it contains selenium. I was told not to eat pineapple chunks as they still contain bromelain which could cause uterine contractions. I also eat a handful of brazil nuts, and all other nuts a day as brazil nuts also contain selenium. Two litres of water a day. 

I am avoiding all alcohol and fatty foods, such as chips. I am also a vegetarian and they say to avoid red meat so am doing so. In moderation I am eating fish, but it could contain methyl mercury so am choosing responsibly sourced to avoid that, hopefully. I eat a lot of eggs and organic cheese for protein and 2 pints of organic milk a day. Non organic food apparently contains lots of hormones which doesn't help with the treatment. I wash all my fruit and veg as I can't afford organic those as well. Due to my endo, I am wheat and gluten free as Zita says it could aggravate the condition so the free from aisle (sooo expensive :O(...) is where I am at during the weekly shop. 

Days 1-14 (or during stimming) I use a wheat bag across my tummy. They say that heat stimulates the follicles to grow. I don't use after EC as it could harm chances of implantation after that. 

I try to keep warm at all times and have been told by my acupuncturist to not let my feet and hands ever get cold. She recommends drinking and eating warming foods such as Ginger tea and root ginger as the body responds to these. Also, a half hour walk daily is the limit of my exercise, maybe more on some days for the dogs but no vigorous exercise. After acupuncture, I try to come home and relax, no hoovering etc but sit on sofa with telly and lights off to maintain the amazing feeling acupuncture does to me. 

I am taking folic acid, zinc, conception care or whatever it's called. Garlic and cod liver oil (not necessary) 

They say just ensuring you have 5 a day, drink two litres of water, avoid caffeine and alcohol etc are the minimums but I try and do all these things every day - hopefully if we all add in what we can do, we can give others ideas to help our chances :O) I hope it helps people xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello there  

Just wondering if I can join...looks like I'll be starting treatment in March  


xxxx


----------



## Doofuz

Hi staceyemma, of course you can join - welcome, nice to meet you. March is a lovely moth, hopefully a lot warmer by then, nice spring sunshine to go with your treatment


----------



## staceyemma

thank you Doofuz   ooh I hope it is warmer  
What stage are you at? xx


----------



## Doofuz

I am currently downregging, stimming starts on 23rd Feb. Not feeling too bad but get tired by the afternoon, luckily I work as a childminder so can go and rest when they have gone at lunchtime. I have next week off as it is half term so will be doing lots of relaxing. Can't go shopping, have no money, due to being the childminder!   It's my birthday next month so am hoping for a lot warmer weather, by the end of it I hope to be pregnant, being cold isn't in the plan


----------



## staceyemma

Relaxing sounds good  

Im sure you will be pregnant hun Im hopingto plan my treatment this month!!!

What clinic are you at?
xx


----------



## Doofuz

Oooh, planning your treatment, that is very exciting! Good luck with it   

I am at Salisbury Fertility Centre, under the lovely Mr Fountain. He's so lovely, I can't believe he is going to do all that he is going to do up my ladybits, but hey, I shall be asleep and not know much about it   

What about your clinic? Are you finding it ok getting time off work? x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi there ladies, can I join you all....

A bit about me......I have PCOS and very irregular periods, whilst the other half has very good sperm (Or as he calls it, super sperm!!) last year we went through 3 IUI treatments, the first resulted in a bfp but sadly we miscarried.  The second treatment didn't get to the end stage as my body decided to have a period mid treatment and so it was stopped.  The third treatment was a long process, but was a bfn.  So we are now on the road to IVF.  We have been down regging (I think that's right!!) for the last few weeks and start our Gonal F stimulation injections on Monday (13th).....we then have check up scans booked in for the following week, with a view to having egg collection on Monday 27th Feb - all being well.

I've found i've been ok on the injections till now, i'm just so tired and feeling run down!!  But i'm keen to get started on the gonal f on Monday and get those little follies growing!  Although egg collection sounds scary!!

Doofuz - great advise on the eating/drinking.  I thought red meat was good for protein??  So, this weekend when we are shopping, I plan on getting pineapple juice and milk as I have the brazil nuts at the ready at home.  Also, more veg and fruit!!  Milk - just checking this still needs to be full fat??

Hope you are all doing well, and happy to be sharing our journeys together 
xxx


----------



## TheYankee

I have my mock ET and a 3D SIS (Hycosy) today. I'm not looking forward to holding in 1-1/2 litres of water for a few hours (with my small bladdr) or having the pain of the SIS (I did one 3 years ago and had some major pain which I didn't expect). Just hoping that all looks good/works well so I can go ahead and start sniffing next week (no birth control for me if it all works out this cycle).

What I have been doing for all of this: very little to no caffeine (I'm now drinking water filtered decaf but will quit that soon and am drinking mint tea), I had all of about 6 units of alcohol since Jan 1 and none since Feb 1. I take a ton of vitamins/suppliments...let's see if I can remember them all (spelling is probably not the best): Pregnacare Conception, vitamin B6 & B12, bee propolis, coenzyme q10, aceytl l cysteine, vit C, royal jelly, l-arginine, ALA, l-carnitine. I eat nuts for the protein and various vitamins, including brazil nuts for the selenium. I have upped my protein intake and am drinking between 2-3 litres of water a day (which I've always done so it's not a change). I work out per usual and have lost about 5 lbs recentlly (though should lose a bit more) to try to get to 25 BMI (I'm muscular so 26 BMI is a normal for me). As I am a therapist (I work with teens) and psychology teacher, so I do a lot of stress reduction stuff (visualization and deep breathing) anyway, so I'm just continuing it. I don't get stressed too often and am trying to keep steady through all of this.

This is a great website for relaxation stuff: http://www.allaboutdepression.com/relax/


----------



## TheYankee

Hi Silly - best of luck to you!

I'm drinking whole milk (what a shock the first time I did it!)...and trying to eat as much organic meats as possible - less likely to have hormones and all (though this country is better than the US about not using hormones in animals).


----------



## longing4baby

Dannib247 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Carole I starting down relulating injections on day 21 of my cycle (they give you the spray or injections they do the same jobs just depends on your clinic) it's been 10 days since I started and I'm having baseline scan and bloods this morning to check ovaries are asleep so I can go on to the next lot of injections to stimulate ovaries again  hope this helps it's so much to take in! X
> 
> Well as I say I've my baseline scan today I can't wait !! I'm the most patient person in the world but when it comes to ttc I want it now lol! I was thinking about someone practice ec yesterday and how it went I'm so sorry I can't think who I'm using my phone as laptop it out of action right now! X
> 
> Hi danni
> 
> Good luck for tioday and also your wedding when the wedding date for?
> 
> Not ivf related but had to share i picked up our wedding rings yesterday it's made it all so real I'm already starting to get a bit nervous!! Lol hope you all have a fab day x


----------



## jvdb

​Oh my!!  look how big our thread is growing,its amazing how close in dates our treatments are too 
Welcome newbies! I think this thread is going to be a positive and happy one. 
Yankee and. Doofuz. I'm doing more or less the same diet as you both,but hadn't realised full fat milk! Yuckk! Also I didn't know about peppermint tea,what's that for?

Silliest Sausage. My ec is 2 days after yours! I'm also exhausted and can't wait to start stimming as its meant to take those nasty symptoms away,I start them on the 17th 
Stacey Emma. Good luck starting your treatment.

Carole. It sounds like you will be down ****** after 25th and stimming after the 5th. All clinics are different though and once you get your treatment plan it shoul explain in detail. Its even more exciting when you have that in your hand,I didn't put mine down that whole day 

Danni. Its lovely 2 hear about your wedding!

Piesie. Miss rudy is right,the pens are pre loaded with certain amounts in them that you don't need lots of pens for each day,the pharmacy should be able to give you the right amount going by your prescription.

Oh and Yankee good luck with mock et and holding your pee today! I hope I didn't forget anyone,I do all this on my phone so its difficult to do personals. Is anyone turning into a she devil on down reg I usually have bad pmt but this is ridiculous,my dh is afraid to look at me hehe because he thinks I'm going 
Well lots of  to all xx


----------



## Dannib247

Soooo happy so far so good! I start stimming tonight scan Monday,wednesday and Friday then Monday again with egg collection booked for wednesday 22nd (22 my lucky number) I'm just so elated right now  

Our wedding is the 5th of may just under 3 months to go 


I have just asked the consultant about foods and diet and he just said only water and folic acid I think I'm still doing pineapple juice/ nuts/ water/no caffeine don't think it's going to hurt is it?! 

Works being incredibly awkward with my scans etc driving me barmy just called to cancel my diary for an hour for each of the above days they are not to impressed about it which I don't get as they were very supportive at the beginning?! 

Lots of luck to all hope everyone is well x


----------



## jvdb

Danni that's brilliant! So excited for you! 
And make sure your  dress has a bit of give in it!  
My clinic said the same,just folic acid and broccoli lol but I'm still going by the diet advise that's been given on here. Like you say,it can't hurt xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Dannib - exciting about the wedding plans!  I remember those days (I got married on 7 April almost 5 years ago).  I just told my work that I would be out quite often though I'd try my darndest to work around my classes (teaching)...they are supportive now, but when I'm going in every other day it could be a different story.  Hope you continue to get support!!


----------



## jblox78

Hey Carole,

I'm also in on the 25th but for our first appointment to have bloods taken etc. - do you know if DH has to give a sample that day?  We want to be fully prepared for everything!  Our first appointment with the consultant is 19th March...

Jen xx


----------



## Doofuz

Hello Silliest Sausage, welcome! I had heard red meat wasn't great but have since looked for it and can't find it, they said about replacing proteins lost from the meat with cheese, eggs and milk. I will look again to make sure and let you know. I might have misread it   

I'm not drinking whole milk, just semi skimmed, I hadn't been told that one so might go and get some later and switch to it. Will stop the husband from nicking it, haah! 

Danni, if your work isn't being supportive, I would continue as you are, not too much they can do as it would be discrimination. Bet you can't wait for your wedding, I remember being so excited planning mine. Congrats on your lovely results, well done   

jvdb, the peppermint tea is for the bloated feeling women sometimes get during stimming. I have trialed it through my last period and it worked wonders. 

Yankee - that is a lovely amount of vitamins! I might have to go out and purchase some more, thought I had em all...


----------



## longing4baby

Hi everyone

im a tea-alloctic.  i would normally drink at least 8-10 cups a day.  so i just started this morning drinking decafe and trying to redruce it that way.  Can anyone advise me which tea is nice to drink raspberry etc?


----------



## Milly198

Hi all,

Good idea to ophthalmic info about diet etc, I've already learnt loads by reading other posts!  For my part, I'm no alcohol, no caffeine, pregnacare conception, brazil nuts, seeds, yoghurt and general healthy eating.  Trying to avoid all cakes, biscuits, crisps etc, but I did have some yummy chocolate orange pud last night that DH cooked as we had friends over! Only just realised about the milk so will start that- is it for protein because if so skimmed is higher in protein than whole?

Not been too sure what to do sport wise as normally do quite a bit of running/cycling.  Have cut that down a bit and won't do any after ET.  Also have BMI in bottom range so maybe trying to have a little extra fat, for injections and because consultant said a little weight is good for PG.

Piesie, hello!  I'm in a similar boat with work, not yet mentioned it as am waiting for contract for next year to be confirmed, but as on antagonist protocol it's all going to be happening quite quickly when AF arrives.  Not sure what go do for the best, am concerned if I mention it my contract won't be extended and I'll be unemployed in April.  Defo don't want to job hunt at same time as ivf, and if it works (fingers crossed) would rather not try to find new job if PG.  anyone got any advice?  Danni, I hope your work buck up and get more supportive.

Doofus, fingers crossed your CD will arrive quickly, mine only took a couple of days I think.

Anyway, better get on with some of the aforementioned work!

Xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Milly - a couple of my friends didn't say they were going for IVF, but did tell their bosses that they were going to be having medical procedures over the next few months and it might mean heading out for an hour or so regularly.  They can't ask what the medical procedures are all about.


----------



## Doofuz

Milly198 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good idea to ophthalmic info about diet etc, I've already learnt loads by reading other posts! For my part, I'm no alcohol, no caffeine, pregnacare conception, brazil nuts, seeds, yoghurt and general healthy eating. Trying to avoid all cakes, biscuits, crisps etc, but I did have some yummy chocolate orange pud last night that DH cooked as we had friends over! Only just realised about the milk so will start that- is it for protein because if so skimmed is higher in protein than whole?
> 
> Not been too sure what to do sport wise as normally do quite a bit of running/cycling. Have cut that down a bit and won't do any after ET. Also have BMI in bottom range so maybe trying to have a little extra fat, for injections and because consultant said a little weight is good for PG.
> 
> Piesie, hello! I'm in a similar boat with work, not yet mentioned it as am waiting for contract for next year to be confirmed, but as on antagonist protocol it's all going to be happening quite quickly when AF arrives. Not sure what go do for the best, am concerned if I mention it my contract won't be extended and I'll be unemployed in April. Defo don't want to job hunt at same time as ivf, and if it works (fingers crossed) would rather not try to find new job if PG. anyone got any advice? Danni, I hope your work buck up and get more supportive.
> 
> Doofus, fingers crossed your CD will arrive quickly, mine only took a couple of days I think.
> 
> Anyway, better get on with some of the aforementioned work!
> 
> Xxx


Redbush tea, I love it. It KIND of tastes like normal tea, it's the same colour and naturally caffeine free. Try it, it took me about 30 cups before I could say I liked it :O)


----------



## Doofuz

Milly198 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good idea to ophthalmic info about diet etc, I've already learnt loads by reading other posts! For my part, I'm no alcohol, no caffeine, pregnacare conception, brazil nuts, seeds, yoghurt and general healthy eating. Trying to avoid all cakes, biscuits, crisps etc, but I did have some yummy chocolate orange pud last night that DH cooked as we had friends over! Only just realised about the milk so will start that- is it for protein because if so skimmed is higher in protein than whole?
> 
> Not been too sure what to do sport wise as normally do quite a bit of running/cycling. Have cut that down a bit and won't do any after ET. Also have BMI in bottom range so maybe trying to have a little extra fat, for injections and because consultant said a little weight is good for PG.
> 
> Piesie, hello! I'm in a similar boat with work, not yet mentioned it as am waiting for contract for next year to be confirmed, but as on antagonist protocol it's all going to be happening quite quickly when AF arrives. Not sure what go do for the best, am concerned if I mention it my contract won't be extended and I'll be unemployed in April. Defo don't want to job hunt at same time as ivf, and if it works (fingers crossed) would rather not try to find new job if PG. anyone got any advice? Danni, I hope your work buck up and get more supportive.
> 
> Doofus, fingers crossed your CD will arrive quickly, mine only took a couple of days I think.
> 
> Anyway, better get on with some of the aforementioned work!
> 
> Xxx


The milk is for the calcium I think, does that make a difference. Have been thinking about it, I am going to stay on the semi skimmed, protein wise I need a fair bit as I am veggie.


----------



## longing4baby

Did anyone watch one born every minute last nite was awful.  the poor women


----------



## Dannib247

Longing I just sky plused that poor poor woman my heart was in my throat I really didn't think she was going to make it so glad she did x


----------



## Milly198

Hi all,

Yankee, thanks for the ideas about work, think I may do that although boss will prob work it out as he knows I had 2x EPs last year and now only option is ivf. Have 1:1 tomorrow so will see what happens RE contract and see how I feel about what's right to say.

Doofus, redbush is lush!  Me and DH both love it, especially the earl grey one.  Also love peppermint tea, and recently discovered M&S do a lemon and ginger tea which is amazing (don't normally shop there, but worth a trip for the tea!).

Off for an early night and relaxation CD which is now loaded onto I-tunes so I can avoid CD skipping etc!

Night all!

Xxx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hi All

Welcome Staceyemma and Silliestsauage, Its a great bunch of girls here with great help and advice.

Silliestsausage- Sorry to hear you had such a rough time  but fingers cross that everything goes well for you on your up and coming dates. EC does sound scary. Im not at that stage yet so will take my time in looking into it or i should just admit im too scared to. lol 

Danni - Thanks, Its giving me more of an idea with dates now and to calculate roughly when things will happen.  Glad everything went well today, getting so much more exciting now.  Also collecting your wedding rings is just as exciting as the journey we are going through. May is a lovely month for a wedding but maybe im biased because me and dh also got married in may 7 happy years ago.   

Doofuz - Thanks for the support and advice. Its great that you have all your dates all lined up. Hopefully i'll get mines on my next appointment.  You have some great dietary advice and will definitely try out the peppermint tea, pineapple juice and switch over to drinking redbush.

Yankee - Hopefully work will stay supportive. This is stressfull enough without having to worry about work.

Jvdb - Ohhh i get a treatment plan to take away - thats good it seems more real when we have it in our hands and ill be exactly like you ill no put it down. Looks like my dh ears will be bursting with info from me  

Longing4baby - Im like you i drink loads of tea but Doofuz recommends redbush which is better for you than decaf.

Thanks again girls for all your stories and advice and will be looking forward to hearing from yous

carole xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hi jblox

Thats crazy we are in the same day, my appoint is at 9.10. 

Your dh will only have blood taken on the day same as yourself and remember to take both your photo id along with you. You will also get a load of consent forms for both of you to take away to fill in as much as you can. Its quite alot to read and discuss. We filled in as much as we could but done most of it with the nurse on our next appointment.

We never got to meet any consultant just nurses and again like i mentioned it was to discuss consent forms and to get results back from your AMH result and hopefully they will be able to discuss what Protocol you'll  be in. I had a normal AMH level and was put onto Protocol 7 whatever that means. I shall keep you informed once i find out. lol

Hope this prepares you on what to expect as i was a little dissappointed as i expected to come home with my calender filled with dates on every stage of the ivf  

Carole xx


----------



## Doofuz

longing4baby, I v+ oneborn and watched it last night, I knew what was going to happen as everyone was saying about it on ********. My husband didn't though and was welling up, trying not to let me see, bless him. When she finally cried he says 'right, I'll make that tea now I know she's ok'! <3

milly, I think I might have had m+s lemon and ginger but at the moment I have Twinings, *might* run up there later to get a box, treat myself  My redbush though is my vice, except, it's not a vice cos it's safe and totally decaf! Woohoo! 

Carole, good luck with it all, if anything else I have found myself to feel an awful lot healthier, and that has to help somewhere. You should get all your dates on next appointment, it's nice to know how things are going to span out. My clinic gave me a diary sheet with all the dates on it and I highlight as I go and tick off days etc. If they don't give you one it might be handy to make one and put it on the fridge so you can refer to it. I can also take it down if family and friends come. 

AFM - this morning I am just so glad it is Friday, it's amazing how I only work in the morning but find myself pooped by 4 if I don't relax when the kids go. It's the best day though, acupuncture this afternoon and I have a stamping party to go to (cardmaking, not just stamping) so a nice relaxing afternoon. Half term next week so I am planning on doing a mock 2ww in a way, pottering about and baking, doing the washing, walking etc. Got a mock pile of dvd's set up too, ha! 

I seem to be bleeding a bit, after my period I just carried on spotting. It worries me a bit as I keep thinking it's my endo coming back but the last op was in November and I know it comes back quick for me normally but that would be a bit too quick. Am told it could be the womb lining as it gets thinner so am holding onto that and that my cycle won't be cancelled. We shall see. I went on a trip to Holland and Barratt yesterday to get some more vitamins, and now take a total of 11 every morning. The magnesium is huuuuge! Hopefully do me some good, thank you to Yankee for that advice  Have a good day all, will no doubt be popping on here every now and then today, not going out, far too cold!


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all.  Hope everyone is doing well on this snowy and cold morning.  I happily have a jeans day at work.

Door - enjoy the accupuncture and party!

Yesterday's appointment was rough.  My dummy ET was 1 hr 15 minutes late so I had to hold that water for far too long.  It was painful.  They did let me wee out 1/2 of a cup but it didn't really help.  The dummy ET went fine - no problems which is great.  The 3d SIS didn't go great...will have to get something inserted to make it easier to implant the embies.


----------



## jblox78

Wow Doofuz you must be rattling about haha!  11 pills!!  I just take my Pregnacare conception and my omegas - have cut down a bit as was taking a few other different ones while TTC naturally but they didn't seem to be doing much for me - will prob start back on some of them before treatment starts!  Tea wise I drink peppermint, raspberry leaf (but this is apparently only for pre ovulation / ET) and nettle with peppermint which is meant to be good for "blood building" - I have a book by Emma Cannon (The Baby Making Bible) which is full of holistic advice re acupuncture / nutrition / yoga / visualisation - she also recommends dandelion tea (not sure how that tastes!) during IVF as it's good for the liver and she highly recommends chicken soup made from homemade stock!

Carole - our appointment is at 9am so we will be there same time!  Our letter said first appointment would be with the nurse so I was kind of expecting to wait til the next appointment before finding our proper dates - that is 19th of March for us...

Yankee - glad your dummy ET went well - how did you pee half a cup?!  For me it's "once you pop you can't stop"!!

Jen xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Jblox - all I have to say is thankd goodness for keigels!!!  And the fear of having to rebook!


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Good morning ladies, how are you all?

Some great advice on here, and great to hear how you are all doing - and thank you for the welcome to the thread!!

I've been so tired the last few days, just want to get on with the Gonal F on Monday!!  Have agreed two weeks off with work from egg collection, so that's a weight off!

Off shopping tomorrow and getting in all the helpful foods, thinking pineapple juice, milk, brazil nuts.............any advise on other things I need to get are gratefully received!!!

I'm not a huge tea drinker, so not sure about the flavoured teas - what would you say is the easiest and nicest to drink??

Also, are there any books/cds/dvds that I should get at this stage??  I do relax generally easily though

Sorry for lack of personals..........am sneaking on at work!  Hope you are all well! 
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Silliest sausage I too am sneaking on at work  

Hello ladies!!! xx its nearly the weekend!


----------



## Doofuz

Yankee, glad your appointment went well other than having to wait so long for a wee! I know how that feels and I'm not looking forward to doing it again so well done. 

Jblox, am currently reading Zita and this is what she recommends but what with multivitamin, it doesn't have all of them so had to restock. As I am veggie I am pretty sure I don't get all the nutrients I should so thought this would be the best thing, I am indeed rattling about, ha! The book sounds good, a bit like my Zita one, might have a look at it. 

Silliest Sausage, I recommend redbush if you don't like fruity teas, it needs some getting used to, at first it tastes flowery but I am used to it now and it reminds me of normal tea. As for books, I have Zita West's guide to getting pregnant and it has a large section at the book about IVF, ICSI, IUI's etc and I find it very helpful. The cd is the Zita West cd, amazon had it for £15. it helps with visualisation as well as relaxing but if you are able to do this on your own then you may not need it.

Hello staceyemma! x


----------



## TheYankee

Hi Silly and Stacey and Doof -  yay for it almost being the weekend!


----------



## staceyemma

I have my two little monster nephews staying overnight (age 4 and 5)
so it will be a fun night tonight   
Plenty of relaxing the rest of the weekend   xxx

I have a ivf cd which is fab called the IVF companion-Natal Hypnotherapy xxxx


----------



## Doofuz

Yesss! My CD arrived so am very happy as I can take it with me to acupuncture. Am just uploading to ipod for tonight too, can't wait to go to bed now! Hope everyone is having a good day so far x


----------



## Dannib247

Yankee prey to hear you had a rough time with the dummy hopefully the real thing goes Alot smoother for you x

Girls the menopur I injected really stung I cried whilst doing it then this morning suprecur was stinging aswell I'm thinking I must be over sensitive at the minute? Hey ho thinking of the out come makes it bareable, as for today you know when nothing seems to go right well that's me today can't wait to get home think I'm going to bake a lemon drizzle cake today or tomorrow (having girls round for lunch on Sunday) x


----------



## jvdb

Hi everyone
I'm having a bad day      my af is really heavy and I've had a sore head since yesterday. I thought after a good night sleep I would feel better but as soon as I opened my eyes my head was pounding and af bad. I'm day 7 d/r now so I suppose its to be expected but I hadn't realised it would be this bad. I'm lying on sofa now and I'm tired and miserable. Sorry for the unhappy post and no personals,can't wait for dh to get home for some tlc.  
  to all xxx


----------



## longing4baby

Afternoon all

Im just in from getting my accupuncture done.  Went ok.  very tired now though.  just after lighting fire and switched on Jermy Kyle!

Danni your cake sounds amazing maybe i could have the recepe sometime.  i love lemon cakes.  even lemon cheesecake mmmmmmmmmmm.

Jvbd hope you are feeling better soon.  its the weekend thank god

Hope yous have a good weekend and heres   that all the treatments yous are on is working xxx


----------



## Dannib247

Aww Jd sorry your having a crap day chick go get yourself a warm bath and watch some chick flicks hopefully will make you feel better!!

I've just left work was supposed to finish at 1:30 hey ho my weekend has begun

What is everyones opinions on men and drinking through ivf I know that they don't really have to do Alot but I had asked my o/h to eat healthy and not drink a month prior to egg collection I just hate the idea come ec day when they ask for his sample and it's unusable after I've been though all this (his sperm is fab or super sperm if you were to ask him) but I can't understand why 12 days before ec he is absolutely bladdered at 3pm on a Friday !  I'm just super annoyed with him right now I feel very let down I just need some reassurance I'm right to be annoyed and it's not just the drugs talking?! 

X


----------



## Doofuz

Hey longing, glad acupuncture went ok, I am also just in from my session and it was great, thank you Zita West, haha! 

Danni, my H hasn't drank in 6 months, we both gave up together. If it was my H that had been drinking 12 days before EC, I would be mad, and it would be made worse by the drugs...but that's just my opinion. I can see where you are coming from. When he is sober, talk to him and make sure he knows how important it is to you   

Ah jvdb, hope your day got better bless you. Friday night, put your feet up and enjoy the telly, let your H look after you


----------



## jvdb

Thanks Danni,feeling a bit better than earlier,had a good cry with dh banging on bathroom door asking was I ok,came out,got a hug and I was laughing 10 minutes later! These drugs are really making me 
Well I reckon I'd be pretty annoyed if he came in at 3pm like that! I don't mind him having a few at the weekend but not thinking he can go out on a session. And that's without going through this treatment .  I think I'd let him sleep it off and then ask him for at least 2 weeks take it easy,you don't want to feel like your the 1 doing all the work. That's just my opinion,just to make it less stressful for both,enjoy relaxing together at the weekends. The nurse practically told my dh that he didn't need to stop anything so it makes me sound stupid when I tell him not to drink,although its only once a week. Oh and he has what he calls 'super sperm' as well, which I hate hearing as it makes me feel like I'm a failure (we've unexplained infertility)
Anyway think I sort of went off on one there
 to all xxx


----------



## Dannib247

My o/h lives in Belfast (he's in the army and based over there till June) and I'm in the midlands I think I'm more angry because he's away I'm for the majority of this alone so I thought stupidly he'd not drink out of respect aswell grrr bloody man drives me barmy! Any who it's the weekend yey! Anyone got plans? 

Lemon drizzle cake recipe anytime hunni x


----------



## jvdb

Thanks Doofuz,it takes me so long to write on this phone I post before I check what else has been posted.  
Feeling better since he got home,head still sore but only when I move. He's away to see if he can get me that redbush tea,its been so long since I had a lovely cuppa! 

Danni, that must be even harder for you,although easier for him as he doesn't have to face you when you go mad 
 to all xxx


----------



## jblox78

Aw Danni - that is a shame    hope your DH stays off it for the next 2 weeks!

I am heading down to Manchester to meet some friends tomorrow night - one of my closest friends lives in London so we are meeting halfway with another friend who lives in Leeds...

Hope you all have a lovely weekend...

Jen xxx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hi Girls 

Thats me ordered the zita west cd today cant wait for it to come through. I've a splitting headache all day and in need of something to help me relax. I had to miss my zumba class on tue due to bad af so now in desperate need to let out some frustration.  

Doofuz - Sorry to hear you had a spot of bleeding but try not too worry too much.  I know easiest said than done. I was a step ahead of the hospital by printing out a calender of feb and march to put up on the fridge - thinking ill have it filled when i came home from the hospital lol but i shall have it in mind to take it down when i have visitors. 

Yankee - Sorry you had a rough time at your appointment but glad it went well in the end.

Staceyemma - Hope you had a great time with your nephews staying over. I used to have mines stay over during holiday weekends but they are now grown up and have there own plans now. its sad. i miss it....

Silliest - Take Doofuz advice, shes a great fountain of knowledge.

Jvb - Hope your feeling abit better. My dh always says a cuppa is a great medicine for anything  

Jen - I cant believe we're in around the same time never mind same day  

Danni - You have had a rough day   I think you have every right to be peed off with your o/h. Your going through alot and you dont want all your hard work go to waste because of o/h is being selfish. You need to let him know that sperm can change too. But have a good chat tomorrow and let him know how you are feeling.
Oh hope this may help i was given a tip to hold an ice cube to the area your injecting yourself in as it helps to numb it. 

goodnight all
carole xx


----------



## longing4baby

Morning alll

Danni - I would try and explain to your DH that yous are in this together.  while maybe 1 or 2 mighting hurt its hard for you to give up so much and men dont seem to hve to do anything

Jvbd - how did you get on with the redbush tea.  i Havent tried it yet.  but will def get around to it next week!

  for everyone xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Good morning!  I just went and put all of my dates into my diary for when to start things...drugs begin on Wed.

Long4 - hope you have a lovely morning.

Danni - sorry you had such a tough time with your OH.  Hope he will hear you about the alcohol.  Mine hasn't given it all up but has seriously cut back.

CaroleM - hope your headache is better!

Stacey - hope you are having fun with with your nephews

Jblox - hope you had fun with your friends

Doof - glad to hear your Zita West session was great.

And to everyone else - have a great weekend!


----------



## jvdb

Good weekend everyone?
Jen. Hope you have a lovely time

Danni. Did you have words when he sobered up? Make sure he gets the  tongue and then I'd let it go. Its stessfull enough without arguing with your o/h as well,I did it this past week until I realised I was hitting out at him because I'm tired and sore,he couldn't do anything right,bless him,might go make him a tea. But that might make him think I've really lost it. Hehe 

Longing4. Its nice in a strange way,its one of them drinks that the more you drink the more you like it,if that  makes sense. 

Doofuz. Oh. I'm so jealous,need to go order myself 1. 

Carole. Snap with the sore head,I have a scarf tied  around my head,under dh orders,declined the kind offer of his sunglasses lol I look daft enough. Oh and a relaxing bath helps,hope it clears for you 

Yankee. Makes it more real,exciting and scary when its all wrote down doesn't it?! Welcome aboard the crazy train on wednesday!!! 

I still have a sore head but not as bad as yesterday so I'm a lot happier. Sorry for my downer yesterday,  is back. 
 to all xxx


----------



## age_789

Hi Everyone,

Hoping I can find some cycle buddies!!!   

This is all so new and exciting and daunting and I would love to be able to share and hear of other peoples experiences good, difficult or sad.

I start taking Suprecur injections 26th Feb andmy basle line scan 08/3 

My husband and I are very excited about the future, nervous and understand the difficult times that may come to us.

I would love to hear from anyone in the same position or who has been and can give any advise.

Thanks xxxxxxx


----------



## longing4baby

HI EVERYONE

Just got CD this evening so im going to checck it out tomorrow.  im a bit slow on the short hand what does d/r mean?

hope everyone is haveing a good weekend


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Ladies !
I am new to this post so would like to say hello !!! xx  
Its lovely to have a post were so many ladies are starting round about the same time and share stories !
I requested treatment in January but got turned down because they couldnt fit me in, so they said that i can defo start in Feb so have penciled me in for 27th to go and see a nurse and collect injections etc. I am just waiting for my period to start now then i can ring them and get confirmation of this!
Exciting times girls xxxxx


----------



## piesie

Morning everyone!

Another cold one last night... -12° here at 10.30pm... brrr!  Apparently it's going to warm up to above freezing today which will be good - I want this ice gone!

Longing4baby, d/r is down regulating which the nurse said is basically shutting down my ovaries.  I start my Buserelin injections when I see her this Friday    I think she said my scan would be around the 27th.  Will check on Friday.  The only dates that really stick in my memory is that EC could be anywhere between 9th-12th March. Does that sound about right?  My brain is mush at the moment... who know what it'll be like once I start injecting!!!  I've got to go and collect my Buserelin and Gonal F pens tomorrow so it'll all start to feel a bit more real!

The only down-side is that DH was told on Friday that he has got to go to Finland working for 3 weeks next weekend (which is probably good for him once I'm d/r!) but he's said he can definitely come home earlier if EC is earlier!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend? x


----------



## Dannib247

Hi all 
Thanks for your support it's nice to know I wasn't wrong in the way Im thinking  had a huge row (over the phone hate that) and now everything Is perfect lol strange how that happens!? He has now assured me it won't happen again as he didn't mean to get drunk which is fair enough.

I'm really suffering with these injections the headaches are awful  must be the menopur though as I was ok on the suprecur last night I thought I would read the leaflet did you know that the menopur is created from something in menopausal womens urine found it to be gross but very interesting ! Thought I would share 

Hello to newbies hope you enjoy the threada nd support as much as I have so far it's fab we are all in it together and are able to help like no one else can! Wish you all the luck for your treatments 

Hope everyones having a good weekend so far

Danni x


----------



## jvdb

Morning all!  And welcome newbies!!

Age. I would tell your dh to be prepared for crazy mood swings when u d/r as well. It makes you    and  all at the same time! It helps a lot to come on here and vent. 

Cdawson. I hope your af arrives on time for you and you get started on time. Its good when you know the dates. 

Piesie. Flip that's COLD  you should get one of them onesie pyjamas,I got one the other day and they are brilliant at keeping you warm. I start my stimming injections this friday and my final scam before EC is the 27th. I was so excited when I got all the drugs and my gonalf  are patiently waiting in the fridge. Haha your lucky dh getting to miss your crazy stage.  

Danni. Glad you and o/h are ok!  Ugh! Thanks for sharing about the pee! Hahaha.  .  Headaches  are just awful,try a scarf around your head and a hot bath,It does help a bit. Hope it clears soon           

Afm. Lovely dh didn't know what to do to help me,so he took himself out last night and did the shopping and brought me home a huge bunch of flowers!  
Finally woke up this morning without a sore head,yay! And af has disappeared. Hopefully that's me back to normal now,roll on friday and I start getting my lovely follies to grow! 

 to all xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, its been a busy week at work... cant beleive how many people are now on this thread.. I cant keep up.

It was a long week at work, told a couple more people in my team about the IVF which felt really good and everyone seems to be being supportive.  I told my boss a couple of weeks ago and she is fab, came on thursday night to have a chat before she left as i was working until 9pm and she asked if i was excited and told me about other women in work that had been through it and got 3 babies from IVF so i had to be really positive and enjoy it.  Thought that was so nice of her.  She is 20weeks pregnant so makes it even more nice.

Fiday night decided to let my son have three of his friends stay, finally they went to sleep at about 11pm after i stood outside their door telling them to stop talking every time they did      Eventually they got the message and fell asleep.  I went to bed 20 minutes later and all was going great until at 7am Josh's alarm went off..........Husband had forgotten to turn it off  needless to say they were all up within minutes despite my attempt to get them to go back to sleep. 

Then my week got even better when my pack arrived in the post  with my start date.... should be starting nasal spray on the 27th March.............SO EXCITED 
I know i am going to wish the next two months away but i am so inpatient and cant wait to start.

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend and all those headaches have gone.  Not looking forward to them ladies, wish i could offer some advice but I dont know what to suggest.

I think i will have to invest in one of these zeta west cd's and i was thinking of taking up yoga or pilates.. Has anyone else tried that.. I heard it was a good thing to do during pregnancy.

Happy sunday everyone. xxxx


----------



## longing4baby

Morning all

Pesie - Good luck tomorrow getting your meds

Danni Glad you and DH have made up.

JVBD - glad your headaches have gone that alone would put you in bad form.

Carole, Yankee & Wishing hope yous are having a great weekend.

CDawson - welcome this is a great site.  Your never alone wants your on this xx

Jblox - - hope you had a great nite last nite with your friends 

   for everyone xx  ps hope i didnt leave anyone one out xxxx


----------



## TheYankee

Welcome CD!  Hope your journey is a positive one

Pesie - I went to ASDA to try to get my meds.  They have to order them and don't have one so I have to call my clinic about that.  Hope you are able to get what you need.

Danni - glad your DH was sensible and figured out that you are very much right (probably as per usual  )

JVBD - hope the headaches are staying away!

Jblox - how'd the night out go?

Carole, Longing & Wishing - have a fab Sunday!


----------



## piesie

Yankee, I ordered my meds from Asda on Thursday.  I'm getting 2 bottle of Buserelin to start with and have 10 Gonal pens on order.  Apparently they can only get 6 for me for tomorrow but the others will follow in time for when I need them (which I assume will be a couple of weeks when I start stimming?).  The pharmacist said last time he tried to get the pens for someone they couldn't - seems to be a bit of a shortage!  He was going to call the manufacturers to check out the situation.  My prescription said 3 bottles of Buserelin and a max of 15 Gonal F pens but the nurse said most people only use about 10 and as that's the expensive one that's what I went with!  Everything else is apparently easy for the pharmacist to get hold of so fingers crossed.

DH and I are off out now for a little walk and a bit of VERY fresh air!!!  x


----------



## weejuliebo

Hi all was just reading through this and noticed Jblox that i'm at the exact same stage as you and i too have my appointment at Glasgow Royal on 25th Feb!weird lol 
Hope you all don't mind me joining this thread


----------



## TheYankee

Welcome WeeJ!  Definitely welcome!

Has anyone been on either Heparin or Prednisolone during their past treatments?  Any thoughts on them?


----------



## longing4baby

Welcome Weej

Yankee  Im not sure what my meds are until this wednesday.  They never said what they were starting me on just that they will explain on wednesday and i will start on Thursday.  Is prednisolone not a steriod?  different clinics have different methods.  at mine you dont get any trials.   for everyone xx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Evening all.....x

Hope your all having a lovely relaxing Sunday.

Piesie....that's alot of Gonal f pens! I only have 2 and have only just finished one and I have been stinking for 8 days now but I'm only only in 112.5iu so I take it your in a much higher level! 

Danni....glad you've made up with DH sometimes they really only think about thee
Selves!  but hopefully he'll start to put your feelings first now!! Sometimes my other half is the same!! 

CD....welcome to the site. May we help you along the roller coaster! 

Wishing, Yankee, Carole, longing, Jblox and JVBD....hope your all having a very lovely Sunday x 

AFM, back to the clinic tomorrow  for my third scan while stimming hope that all the follies have all caught up with each other! I start the cetroicide injection tonight must admit I'm a little nervous about this one!! 

Sorry if I've forgotten any one, hard to do personals on the phone x 

Lots of baby dust to you all


----------



## jblox78

Hello Everyone!

It's getting busy on here!  I had a great night last night -thanks for asking - great to catch up and have a laugh with friends - am back home now chilling out with DH  

Weej - welcome!  Cool that we have our appointments on the same day!  Carole who is on here too is one step ahead of us and will be there that day too - coincidence or what!!  What time is your appointment?

JVDB - hope your headaches have gone...

Everyone else - hope you're enjoying your Sunday evening - am off to relax with my lovely husband - absence definitely makes the heart grow fonder  

Jen xxx


----------



## longing4baby

HI 

just checking in this is getting very additive .  Mrs Ruddy good luck for your scan hope all goes well.  Chat tomorrow girlies xxxx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Thanks Longing.....x

This really is addictive more so than face book!! lol

Baby dust to u all


----------



## Dannib247

Agree very addictive !!

Thanks for the advice about the headaches they have eased a bit now think it must have been a settling in period?! Have my 1st scan in the morning the check the follies I'm excited to seehow I'm reacting so far

Good luck for scan tomorrow mrs ruddy aswell!

Check in on everyone tomorrow sweet dreams all x


----------



## jvdb

​Piesie and miss rudy,I have 3 gonalf pens to cover 12 days stimms. One 900 and two 300.

Welcome weej

Danni. Glad your feeling better. And I agree its addictive! I'm constantly on checking 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend,glad you had a good time Jen. I had a weekend of being spoilt so maybe that's why I'm feeling better. 
 to all. Xxx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello Girls

Welcome to all the newbies, its a great bunch of girls here.  

Hope everyone is well.  Its getting really busy on this thread now and really hard to catch up . Well my weekend was tiring due to migraine but on the plus side my zeta west cd came the next day of ordering. Very impressed  Its even helped my headache. I might sound daft but when i was listening to the cd She was saying imagine your embryo or embryos inside i nearly welled up  I couldn't believe it i think i might need my head check. Please someone tell me they felt the same   I also managed to try out the Redbush tea and well what can i say its going need some time to get used to it. It didn't help when dh said it smelt like silage 

Longing - Hope you managed to have a listen to the cd and felt the same as me  

Piesie - Sorry to hear dh will be away while you're getting treatment just bombard him with calls when you're feeling down 

MissRudy - Hope all goes well with the scan

Danni - Been thinking of you over the weekend. Glad you and dh got things sorted now. They are like kids sometime need to be told in a specific manner. Hope all goes well with your scan  

Wishingalways - Its good you have an understanding boss. It makes it alot easier when you need time off for appointments.

Yankee - Sorry im not at that stage yet so i cant comment on any of those meds

jblox - Glad you had a lovely time

Hopefully be back on later 
carole x


----------



## Milly198

Hello everyone,

Wow, I've had a few days off this site and what alot to catch up on!  Been trying to relax over the weekend and not think about waiting for AF and waiting to start treatment.

But hurrah hurrah, AF arrived yesterday!  So I can call clinic this morning and hopefully will gave first scan in next couPle of days and start stimming (no DR for me). Very excited but also nervous and have evil period pain but not sure I should take anything as I think consultant suggested avoiding painkillers in the run up to treatment, anyone else heard that?

Carole - I know what you mean about the CD, I felt a bit like that too but I think it gets easier with practice!

Better get ready for work (still not told them and can't work out what to do for best, maybe I'll see what timescale/dates look like after clinic appt.).  Exciting day!

Xxx


----------



## Dannib247

Lol men are like kids sometimes I agree and yes I did have to tell him in a certain manner lol!!
Ok girls I'm ordering the zita west cd you lot have sold it to me! 
Milly yay for af and hope you get your baseline asap!! Boo for pain! I was told I could take paracetamol as it wouldn't be a problem  hope it eases off for you soon!

I'm on my way to hospital now major headache think I may have spoke to soon yesterday no pain no gain and all the jazz hey! Shall check in later ladies have a good day all  x


----------



## Dannib247

Back at irk after scan this am and I'm so happy with everything so far left ovary has 15 follies and right has 9 still have 9 day till ec day so hoping we get a good number on the day  x


----------



## TheYankee

Milly and Danni - great news from you both.


----------



## chocbunny

Hey everyone,

sorry I've not been on for a bit.  I've been reading everyone's updates but have felt a bit all over the place so thought I would hold off on posting til I was feeling a bit more together!  Might be a long wait!
So everyone loves the Zita West cds!  I think like Danni I might have to join the party to see what all the fuss is about!  
Btw Danni, sorry to hear you and DH had to have words.  It seems hard sometimes when we have to go through so much and all they have to do is perform in a pot!  You'd think they could stop drinking for a while even if just to support us.  My DH worked his way through a large glass of wine and 2 beers last night which is well over the units the Dr said he could have but he is stressed in work so I don't like to nag.  Glad everything is better now for you and massive congratulations on your scan results.  24 lil follies already?!  Wow! 
Had my first peppermint tea yesterday in years.  I quite like it - it's a good alternative for anyone not quite sold on redbush yet.
Second week of taking the pill and have appointment to pick up meds a week on Friday before starting injecting on the monday 27th: eeeek!  Part of me can't believe it is actually all going to happen!  I've been reading everyone else's updates for so long on this forum I can't believe I'll be talking about my own follicle sizes in no time!

Have a great day everyone.  What an exciting journey and how lucky we are to be sharing the ups and downs


----------



## TheYankee

Welcome back ChocB!  I'm projected to start injections shortly after you...will cross fingers that it works out for us both.


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi ladies, and to all newbies!  Sorry i've not been on for a while, just had a weekend of limited computer use - have found i've felt tired, run down and had sore eyes, so opted for a resting weekend, apart from food shopping of course!

So........what does peppermint tea/redbush tea do to help?

We start our stimulation injections tonight!!  Woohoo, can't wait - hoping they make me feel a little less run down, although two injections a night.....and in the left side that just hurts everytime!!!  First scan is Monday, can't come soon enough!!

Just passed a form to HR for my time off, getting a week as authorised special leave and then booking a week off holiday........want to rest and make sure i've taken it easy!!

Does anyone else have an EC date of 27th?
xx


----------



## Milly198

Hi ladies,
 
Danni – that’s great news about how your follies are developing so well – fingers crossed for continued good development and lots of lovely eggs!
 
Silliest – I think that I might have EC on or around the 27 Feb – maybe I’ll find out tomorrow.  I think peppermint and redbush tea are good as they are both naturally caffeine free – so a good alternative for those of us who love to drink tea/coffee normally!  Good luck with starting stims tonight!!  Good news about your time off too – I’m still in a bit of a quandary about what to do RE time off/telling work etc.  Have tentatively booked the week off that I think will be after ET (fingers crossed), but haven’t explained why I want the time off yet.
 
I phoned the clinic this morning and have an appointment first thing tomorrow morning -  woohooo.  So that’s for scan, then I guess I’ll start stimming on tomorrow or Wednesday.  DH can make it with me tomorrow which I’m pleased about as feeling a little overwhelmed by it all and how quickly it seems to have come round.
 
Right, back to work and trying to concentrate…. Roll on tomorrow!!
 
xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Thanks for the info Milly!  I’m not a huge tea drinker, have the occasional cup here and there and that’s it.  I generally drink water and/or squash all day long and at home too.

Does anyone know at work that you are having ivf?  I started on IUI a year ago and never mentioned it to work, apart from a friend here, then when I miscarried I told my bosses and they were wonderful, considering they are men!  My direct line manager is so supportive, it really helps.  Since then I’ve told them about all of it, and find it a lot easier.  Do you get on with your bosses enough to talk to them?

Isn’t it funny how different clinics work.  I start stimming tonight, then have scans booked for Mon, Weds and Fri next week with a view to having egg collection on the 27th.  My friend had treatment too, and the third scan was cancelled and she had egg collection instead.

So are you down regging at the moment?

xx


----------



## jblox78

Hello Everyone,

Think I'm going to order the Zita West CD today after so many good reports!  It's been on my Amazon wishlist for a while but haven't got round to actually ordering yet...

Danni - great news about your scan - not long to go before the next step now! 

Silly & Milly - you must be getting excited!!  Silly - I always drink peppermint tea and it's great for bloating and calming your stomach - lucky for me I can't really drink caffeine as it makes me jittery so one less thing for me to give up!

Carole - was laughing at your DH's comment about the silage smelling redbush tea - my DH said something similar about my nettle tea  

Jen xxx


----------



## Rnt

Hi Everyone,

Can I join you?  I go to the hospital tomorrow for my injection to start DR with my first base line scan planned for the 28th Feb.  It is my first (And hopefully last) IVF cycle and so far I have been successfully keeping it as one of those things (  Yeah right!!) I have spent the last month losing weight and exercising which has kept me busy but I have also realised that I am probably seriously under prepared for whats coming (I have to be honest when they talked bout hot flushes being a side effect I thought it might be nice to be warm for a change   )  After looking at a few things on here I have called an acupuncturist who I am going to see tomorrow (If the hospital thinkit is a good idea).

I have never had to inject myself (I have my mother coming all the way from Lincolnshire to South Wales to teach me how to do it this weekend, then coming back for when the scans are on so she can take over - bless)

Good Luck everyone
x


----------



## jvdb

​Welcome Rnt. Anything you need to know just ask,we are all first timers so we'll help as much as we can. Lots of  for tomorrow. I had to laugh at your hot flush idea,I'm actually having one now . My hands are freezing and my face is on fire so its a bit strange.

Hey everyone,my headaches seem to have settled down  they stay away. Is anyone else d/r now and always hungry? :[
 to all xxx


----------



## Doofuz

Hello...so sorry I haven't been on for a while - at weekends I tend not to come on the laptop much. How is everyone? Have read through the last few pages - welcome to the newbies and I hope everyone is getting on ok with their treatment.

I am off this week and not up to much so hopefully I can catch up properly with you all. 

Carole - I was the same when I first heard the embryo part of the cd. Now I don't get as upset as I feel excited to think that I will have an embryo inside me   As for the redbush, I am not surprised that you don't like the tea at first, hopefully you will get used to it. I love it now.

Speak to you all soon xx


----------



## weejuliebo

Thanks for the welcome girls  This is such a busy thread  think i'll need to spend an hour or two reading all the posts to get to know you all and catch up on the info! 
Jblox my appointment is at 2.40pm, when is yours? thats good that we'll have info beforehand 2!
Hope you all had a lovely weekend!here's to the next


----------



## Milly198

Hi all,

Welcome to you rnt - and lots of luck for tomorrow!

jblox -I am getting mega excited - just can't wait to stick that first needle in!! (hmm - well something like that!)

Silliest - no-one knows at work about the ivf yet.  I am considering telling my boss but am awaiting confirmation of a contract for the next year, so don't want to put a spanner in the works with that.  I think he'd be pretty understanding though as he was really supportive when I had my two ectopics last year.  Hopefully should find out about the contract fairly soon - I know it's been approved but until I have the paperwork |I'm reticent to do anything or say anything that may give them an excuse to change their minds!  I'm not down regging at all - I'm on a different protocol to most others on here I think - it's an antagonist protocol so I go straight to stimming, then after a couple of days there's another injection to add in to the mix - an antagonist that will stop the eggs being released - other than that timescale wise it seems pretty similar to you I think.

All the best!

xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi Milly.....amazing how many different protocols there are!

Started my simulations tonight, buserelin in one side and Gonal f in the other......the second injection hurt!! Gotta get used to two a nite now! All worth it in the end though, whatever it takes!!

Helping a friend sort her wedding and hen do so that takes my mind off things.....pretty much orgasning the hen do.....Burlesque dancing and then a private booth in a club, with three course dinner.  Have said as I will be pregnant (positive mental attitude) then I'll be camera lady!!

Hope your all having a lovely evening.......bedtime for me in a mo I think!
Xx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi all, so many lovely ladies on here and so glad we are all in this together.
Does anyone know the likely side effects of bursulin? Im due to start mine on wednesday and not looking forward to it, especially as other half away until Monday! Any advice would be appreciated.  
Have a good week all, lots of positive thoughts xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi Jah1234, 

For me, I was full of cold the first two weeks so didn't notice side affects, but then last week I found I was tired and run down all week! I have a friend going through ivf too and she found it made her forgetful and a bit scatty.....I think its different for us all

Xx


----------



## Jammy J

Thx SS. Oh dear, if it makes me any more scatty than normal then I will be in trouble! ha ha.
What stage are you at now? x


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies,

I think I will be in trouble too!  

Jah1234, I start buserelin on Friday and it looks like my DH will also be working overseas for a couple of weeks so it's going to be interesting! 

I picked up my buserelin and Gonal f pens  this evening... it's all very real now! The pens are in the fridge and I just have to remember when we have visitors not to let them near it!.. My dad's house sitting at the end of the week as we have a plumber coming round so will have to put them in a bag in the salad drawer or something


----------



## Silliest Sausage

I started stimulation today....so two injections a day for me now! First scan is Monday......can't wait to see how it all is down there!

When are you planned to start stimming?
Xx


----------



## jblox78

Silliest - that's cool - re the hen - I've been organising my sister's and we are doing burlesque dancing followed by a boyband tribute night!  Will be in the middle of treatment so will be camera lady too  


Weej - our appointment is at 9am on the 25th - will let you know how we get on!

Jen xx


----------



## Jammy J

I start bussulin on weds and then gonal f week on weds the 22nd.
Good luck all! xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Jblox78.....we were doing a dirty dancing evening but the hen doesn't like the film.....weird I know!! Boy band tribute sounds good though!

Right sleep time for me.....nite ladies xx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi Piesie, we will have to keep each other sane while the men are away! Nice to know we are starting around the same time. x


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hi girls

Just finished baking a batch of Red Velvet Cupcakes for dh valentine surprise  Quite impressed will let yous know how it tastes tomorrow  

Milly- I'm around the same time as you. I have my appointment with the hospital on the 25th and hopfully they will start me dr then. Its great that you managed to get an appointment for tomorrow, You'll probably not sleep tonight. But best of luck  

Danni - Great news!!!! 24 Lovely Healthy Follies.    Hopefully 9 days will go by quickly. You should definitely get the cd now and help you prepare. So happy for you x 

Silliest - Hope injections gets easier for you. Ive mentioned before about a tip in holding an ice cube to numb the area you're injecting. See if that helps a little.

RNT- You're more than welcome to join. Aww its nice that you have your mum to help.

Jvdb - Fingers crossed that your headaches settles 

Doofuz - Yeah someone else felt the same with the cd. Was regretting after i posted the thread incase yous thought i was coo coo  

Weejuliebo - Just realized you'll be getting treatment in GRI. Ill try and get info for you Jblox along my journey.  It would have been good if your appointment time was the same as mines and Jblox.

Jblox - Give your sister a great hen night and maybe she'll repay you with a baby shower 

Jah1234 - Welcome aboard  

Hope everyone has a great night sleep and maybe catch yous on tomorrow 

Carole xx


----------



## cas1703

Hi all,

Got my prescription yesterday and due to start injecting next Thursday with baseline scan on 12th March.

Bit concerned about the mixing of the Menopur injections but have a couple of weeks to figure that out. 

On one hand - can't wait to get started - on the other hand am nervous but hey ho - what will be will be!!

Our clinic couldn't offer any advice out of the ordinary ie not drinking or smoking, keep weight down etc to help my body be receptive. I asked about acupunture but she said that as I was chilled about the process I would probably be alright. Also asked about taking asprin as read about it on here but was told not to unless I had been told by my doctor.

Does anyone have any advice on what you can do to try and increase your chances. I am an impending oldie at 39 years 11.5 months!!

Lot of love, Carmen x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Carman
a doctor mentioned to me about taking aspirin as well because before i had to have both tubes removed i have been pregnant 3 times but miscarried, so maybe baby aspirin could help.
I went to the doctors last night to ask them and they said ring the ivf clinic and ask them, if they say yes then buy over the counter.
I am still waiting eagerly to start my period then i can ring and request treatment  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Oh and thanks JVDB, Longing for baby, The Yankee and miss_rudy for your mind welcome messages to this thread too.

There hard work sometimes these long threads and have to be careful not to miss bits out.

lots of love to u all xxxx


----------



## Milly198

Hi all,

I'm feeling a little fragile and gutted this morning.  Went for my appointment this morning and scan, expecting that I would be starting stims tomorrow... but they have found a cyst on my left ovary, so I can't start treatment this month.  I am sooooo disappointed as I have been spending all my time recently thinking about this and waiting, and now knowing I'm going to have to wait at least another month and maybe longer is just so upsetting.  Apparently the cysts aren't uncommon, but they don't want to start treatment now as my reponse probably won't be that good.  Hopefully it will clear up naturally, but have googled it and it might take a month or two, or the clinic said they could drain it perhaps if it doesn't clear up.  I know that waiting another month or two isn't the end of the world, but I was so phsyched up for starting this month and now i feel I have at least another month of stress and waiting waiting...

Darn this roller-caoster ride - and that's before I've even started treatment.  On the plus side I guess it's another month of healthy living and eating well which can't hurt.  And maybe I'll check out acupuncture in the meantime!

Carole - your cupcakes sound amazing - I'm a boring wife and got my DH valentines socks!

Silliest - the hen sounds like lots of fun and a good way to keep distracted!

xxx


----------



## cullohill

hello, hope i'm ok to join this thread...... haven't managed to read through it all but will endeavour to keep checking it from now on 

it's our first IVF treatment, i started DR on 28th Jan with suprecur injections, all going ok just having few headaches but mild and just started with hot flushes so hopefully that means drugs are working.

i go for my baseline scan on 22nd so only a week to go, i really hope it's all ok...... 

really sorry to hear your scan Milly198 didn't go to plan, i can understand how you must feel it is such a roller coaster getting your hopes up and plans in place to have them dashed, fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long for it to sort itself out and start again

look forward to chatting to you all xxx


----------



## Rnt

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Have had my hosp visit and have had my gonapeptide(?) injection so DR has started.  Pretty painful injection, I am assured that the rest are not like this - have a very tender tummy!

DH took me for lunch which was particularly nice as I have been dieting to minimise my BMI before I started treatment so the cheese board was pure bliss x hopefully today will be a valentines day to remember x

Happy valentines day everyone 
X


----------



## Dannib247

Milly I'm so sorry Hun I hope the cyst disappears for you asap and you are able to start your treatment on the next cycle x x

I'm so sorry I still can't do any personals I would be here all day, I'm still only able to use my phone however at the weekend I get my laptop back so will be able to then! I am reading and I do care x hope everyone who has started or are going to start their injections are doing ok x and of course those who are waiting to start everything goes to plan and finally hello  to anyone who has joined the thread over the past few days pleased to have you on board and hope all our journeys will end in bfps!!

As for me wove just left work early and am heading to a different hospital and this time it's not ivf related or for me! My mum was diagnosed with cancer last week and today we get to have a chat with the consultant regarding possible treatment plans I'm sure you can imagine my stress rates are through te roof at the minute so need to get them back down asap don't want to hinder our treatment!
The menopur I'm really not getting along with at all my head feels like it's going to explode,not sleeping well (possibly not the menopur but would rather blame that) my skin has turned into a 13 year olds too and quite bloated keep thinking it will be worth while and how lucky we are to even have this opportunity and for free so really shouldn't complain  

Any how I have next scan to check follies in the morning hope they are growing ok  (not sure who was worrying about mixing the menopur liquid and powder it's really easy a bit daunting at first but it's fine when you get into the swing of things) 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## TheYankee

Dannib - best of luck to your mum and hope the side effects die do.wn...oh, the things to NOT look forward to

RNT - hope the other injections are better and that you have a lovely V-day

Cullo - welcome to the thread!

Milly - so sorry to hear about the cyst!  Cheering you on for your next cycle!

Hey Cas - I'm an oldie too...I've been cutting out alcohol and caffeine and taking a god-awful amount of pills (I think 11 right now) which seems to be helping at least with my follicle count, AMH and FSH...we'll see if it helps with IVF (starting sniffing next week).  Best of luck!

CaroleM - nom, nom...the cupcakes sound awesome!

To those I haven't mentioned...sorry - hope all is well!  I get my meds today, start Primulot tomorrow & sniffing on the 22nd...


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to give a   to Milly sorry to read about the cyst as someone with history of cysts its perhaps best to cycle without one, on my 2nd cycle i went ahead with one and wished i hadnt i had to stim for 31 days yep 31 (many clinics would have cancelled tho but mine didnt) 

Its devastating to be cancelled but i really hope that a month could see the cyst be gone and get you more follicles and eggs and embies in turn

Do you know what type of cyst it is 

RNT i can confirm that the other injections are nowhere near as bad as the one you have had  i had  a similar jab for my first and second cycle and the others were a walk in the park, do you know what stims injections you are having 

Dannib sorry to hear of your mum, hope the appointment can go as well as can be  to you and your mum
 for the scan tomorrow

Happy Valentines Day everyone 

Em


----------



## TheYankee

Just back from picking up my meds though they didn't get the Menipur or pregnyl so will have to get that from somewhere else.  The mightily expensive gonalF is taking up a large part of my fridge.  I just texted my DH about the cost of the prescriptions.  I think he had a heart attack on the other end.  I knew what to expect and I thought he did, but clearly not.  Poor guy.


----------



## Jammy J

Milly - so sorry to hear about your cyst.  Fingers crossed this will clear up for you and you can start ivf asap. As you say another month of healthy eating won't do you any harm   

I am 41, 42 in April so am happy there are some other over 40's in this group too! We are not going to let age stop us are we girls??  

Hope everyone is having a nice valentines day xx ps cup cakes sound fab!


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies,

I'm an oldie too!  I'll be 42 in July but age is definitely not going to stop us is it?  

Yankee, I picked up my meds yesterday and am the same as you with a fridge full of Gonal f pens!  DH was the same when I rolled in with my bag of pens and the receipt!!   ...but, like he says it'll all be worth it


----------



## weejuliebo

Sorry to hear about your scan Millie, it must be so frustrating 

Thanks Jen 

Juliex


----------



## TheYankee

Piesie - now that he is over the sticker shock, he's starting to feel that it will be worth it. Best of luck to you!


----------



## chocbunny

Milly, that's so disappointing what happened at your scan.  I know how hard it was waiting an extra month for us so fingers crossed the cyst goes quickly and you can get on with jabbing!
Danni, so sorry to hear about your mum.  Thinking of you and sending you 

Sorry for not having time to do more personals, but happy valentines day everyone    

P.S. red velvet cupcakes? so impressed


----------



## longing4baby

Evening all.

Danni so sorry to here about your mum   for yous.

Milly - sorry you didnt get what you want his month but maybe next month will be better for you  

So i havent been on here for 2 days and i missed so much. 

Wel my DH range me yesterday morning to tell me he fell off a ROOF and was on way to hospital.  but thankfully he got out last nite at 10pm.  my head was wrecked all day.

My friend has got her first BFP after her first round of IVF lucky girl. I thought i would share that to keep up all the  .

On a better note and very nervous note ive my appointment with hospital dmara about starting treatment.  Ive to be on the road for 7am as hospital is about 90mins away.  

Quick question can you tell who is on line the same time as yourself?

Happy Valentins Day Girls xxx  nite     for everyones journey


----------



## jvdb

I won't do too many personals as I'm on my phone and the thread is so busy 

Milly.  I'm so sorry your treatment got delayed,hopefully that cyst gets sorted. I was reading somewhere that you need to prepare 90 days before ivf as that's when eggs start their journey. So you will have lovely healthy eggs when the time  comes,so keep up the PMA 

Danni. So sorry to hear about your mum.   and  to you both. 

Longing4. Good luck with your appointment  brilliant news about your friends bfp!

Carole. Mmmmmm red velvet cupcakes.  

Hi everyone else and welcome newbies. I start stimming on friday and scan next  wednesday to see how my follies are growing. Still have to do sniff with injections but those nasty side  affects should go away. Never thought I'd be excited about a needle.. Usually if I have blood taken I look away,when I was doing the practice I put the tip of the needle in and said,that's not so bad. I near fell off the chair when she said put it in all the way :[ dh thought I'd dropped my brain on the way in. So as I'm so scared of looking,dh  will do it lol.    
 to all xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi ladies, 

Just popped in quickly whilst at work (tut, tut!) How are you all?

Milly....so sorry to hear of your delay, chin up and stay positive hun

Longing - how's the DH?  Not a nasty fall I hope!

Sorry for short personals, but hope everyone else is ok and   all round!

Oh, and when's best to be drinking pineapple juice?  I have it at the ready but can't remember when to drink it!!  I'm trying for a glass of full fat milk a day at the moment!  And lots of water!  We are still stimming, and first scan is Monday!

xx


----------



## Rnt

Good morning everyone.

I hope we are all well.

Dannib - so sorry about your Mum, you must be so stressed right now   I hope your scan goes well today x

Longing - wow, DH fell of a roof, what a horrible call to receive, pleased he is okay.  I can relate to your long journeys to the hosp, we have a 5.5hr round trip.

Jvdb - I too am looking forward to starting to inject but dreading it   I have my Mother coming over this weekend to give me a master class (as a staff nurse I know she won't tolerate me being a baby about it!)

Holly - yesterday's jab was gonapeptyl, I don't suppose anyone else has had this and can advise what side effects they had.  I'm not sure if I am looking for things and do have a sore lump in my tummy.  I don't even know if I can continue with my exercise regime?!  My base line scan is on the 28th then I am on Menopur so have 2 injections an evening to look forward to  

Big   to everyone else and loads of


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Morning ladies......x

Hope you all had a lovely valentines day  

Rnt...welcome, I can't give you any advice on the drugs your on as i'm on Gonal F and Cetrocide for my stimming. I was also told that vigarous exercise should be avoided as can twist the ovaries. A 20 minutes walk a day is fine.  Hope this helps....x

Dannib....sorry to hear about your mum, its terrible news to get at anytime. Keep faith and lots of  .....lots of  . Good luck forscan today...x.x

Longing...Hope DH is recoverying well, they do get in some touble at times.....bet he's lapping up all the attention from you x 

Milly.....sorry to hear about your delay...fingers crossed it only a month delay x   coming your way x

Jvbd.....Good luck with injections on friday, you'll be fine!! I use a ice cube to numb it slightly it does work....!! With the first one out the way, you'll wonder why you got so stressed!! lol... 

Silliest.....I'm stimming at the mo....i have been able to keep up with everything which is recommended, lol......i have a small glass of pineapple juice when i remember and have a few brazil nuts a day too....milk i try to but find it hard! Water is a must 2-3 litres....x Also a hot water bottle every evening, help the follies to grow x  

carole.....hope the red velvert cupcakes went down well. 

Hello to Piesie, chocbunny, theyankee and anyone else i've missed...x

AFM....of to clinic again this morning for blood test and scan... hoping EC will be friday/sat or monday!! Getting very nervous as my clinic push for a local rather then genera for the ECl...i'm starting to freak out!! Dont want pain!!
To give us all hope...my friend had her first attempt of IVF and fell pregnant and had her 22 week scan yesterday and found out she's having girl....It only takes 1 egg ladies..!!     We all get ours......2012  

Have a lovely day


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi Miss Rudy.........i'm so confused, as I was told by the hospital to avoid a water bottle??

So, pineapple juice is best whilst stimming?  Along with milk and brazil nuts?

Which clinic are you at?  Is this your second scan today?
xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

Hello all, can I join your wee pretty club too?

I am currently stimming as well (10th day now) have been to two scans and follies looking good (some 7-8 in each side) and looks like EC will be on Monday - any tips anyone on how to calm my nerves about the whole scary "operation" environment?? 

Sorry I havent read the full thread but have read the last few pages, I havent heard anything about pineapple juice, but I am drinking milk and eating brazil nuts (and other mixed nuts) everyday 

Silliest sausage - (I am logging in from work too - cest la vie!) good luck with your stimming, I hope no side effects. I have just felt that I can cry without a seconds notice - I was in tears yesterday because someone let me get on the bus before them!! CRAZY WOMAN alert! 

good luck all and lots of baby dust


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Hi silliest,

I was told hot water bottle was ok while stimming but that's it! No water bottle after egg transfer!! But it that's what your clinIc says then do as they say!  so confusing  isn't it  

Today is my 4th scan and blood test, I pray and hope that I can have EC on Friday x but hope that all my ickle follies have caught up! On my baseline scan I had 15 on the right and 13 on the left.....I still have loads but majority are small !! But there being careful as I have pcos and don't want to over stimulate!! 

I'm at Bourn, cambs where are you? X


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Welcome Sparkley-shoes......x

Good news that your EC may be on Monday.....I'm hoping mine will be this Friday! I'm also so nervous as I may have it done under local but wondering if I should change to general!! Well it's another hurdle we must get through, least we have each others support! 

I'm on day 13 stimming and feeling a lot of heaviness one tugging on the ovaries, so hopfully the meds are doing there jobs... X glad I get to wear leggings, there become my best friends....! Lol


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

Hey Miss_Rudy

What a perfect description for that "feeling" in the lower abdomen, I have been feeling it too last couple of days, more on the left than right (and there are more follies on the left)  

Leggings? Must try them, I work in a corporate office so shirts, skirts and tights for me and have to say my best skirts are out of bound beause I feel rather bloaty and flabby around the tummy 

Our clinic only does EC under General Anaesthetic, so I am lucky to be spared having to choose, although thinking about it I think I would have picked GA, I have had GA before fore my laparoscopy and its so much easier, one injection and time ceases to exist... you wake up and its all done ... and you are not awake during the procedure, worrying or being nervous about things they say and discuss in their medical buzz words... but of course its a personal decision... hope this helps a little!

Good luck all the very best I hope you can get lots of eggs and good embies tooo .... keep in touch!!

xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello girls

Hope everyone had a Good valetines day. Well I have to say the Red Velvet Cupcakes went down very well  
Just a quick reply to keep up. 

Cdawson Hopfully af arrives v soon

Milly Im so sorry to hear about the cyst. Use all the disappointment you are feeling just now to gear yourself upto healthy living and eating to prepare for your treatment. 

Cullohill Hope headaches stays mild for you.

RNT Good news DR has started. Im reaaly looking forward to mines  

Danni Hope scan went well today.  So sorry to hear about your mum  

Yankee Hope dh recovered from the shock of prescription cost 

Jah + chocbunny I love baking. I use it to help me relax  

Longing hope dh is ok

JVb Im really scared of needles but really cant wait to get started lol

Miss rudy Think my clinic pushes for LOcal too but not going to think about till time comes

Hope not forgotten about anyone and welcome all. 

Need to go.  Carole x


----------



## jblox78

Hello Everyone,

Hope you're all doing OK...

Dannib - so sorry to hear about your mum   the consultant had some positive news re her treatment...  Hope your scan went well...

Milly - you must be so disappointed    - here's hoping that cyst disappears quicksmart...

Carole - think I have heard that about GRI and EC too - slightly nerve wracking but you are right - best not to think about it until we have to!

Yankee - I had a chuckle when I read your comment about the prescription and your DH being shocked!  Hope the red velvet cupcakes made up for it    I am a fellow baker and they are one of my favourite things to make!

Miss Rudy - fingers crossed for Friday!

Everyone else - hope you are all getting on good - I'm currently sitting at work with a Lemsip and a box a tissues trying to get rid of a cold that decided to appear on Monday night!

Jen xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

I have to say, i'm rubbish at cupcakes!!  The always look flat :-(


----------



## Dannib247

Wow so much to catch up on!! 
Carole am loving the sound of the cakes yum yum! 
Longing hope your oh is ok Hun?!
It's getting so close for some of us having egg collections is anyone having general or sedation or just local? I think I will be having sedation!? Will have to check at my next scan tomorrow. How is everyone getting on with stimming or even dr any side effects as of yet? The headaches I was suffering with have now eased off which I'm pleased about 
Thanks for everyones msgs re my mum she will be starting treatment to shrink it as much as poss then hopefully will have an op to remove what's left later in the year it's justso scary as she's only 49 and well I guess we as a family lived in the hope of 'it would never happen to us' so ladies any symptoms or worries get it checked out x
As for scan yesterday 22 of the 24 are growing very well which I'm happy about roll on ec on weds! Who has ec next week? 
Hello to any newbies on the thread hope your journey goes well and we are able to support each other and end in bfps x x


----------



## longing4baby

Morning all.

A big welcome to all newbes.  This is a great bunch of girls.  Just wondering anyone is there a way you can tell if someone is online the same time as you?  it always says 2 or whatever members are viewing this site  just so you could have a wee chat.

DH is recovering very well.  Had badly bruised his chest bones and ribs.  Very lucky he land on top of the latter and didnt bang his head or i would of been faced with a different outcome.  Docs said hes a very luck man.  

Well i went to clinic yesterday a.m.  What a disaster! was up at 6.15 left at 6.55 was in clinic for 8.50 to be told i had to go to pharmancy at hospital they hjad my prescriptions but no when i got there they said it was sent over. went back to clinic to be told they would do another which would be ready at 9.30 so went for cuppa with my mum.  came back to pharmancy still not there! went back to clinic to be told me notes and scheule has been misplaced and couldnt be found!!!! OMG! so they told me they would do new ones which would take 10mins more like 1hr and 15 mins later.  So went into nurse to be told i was high risk has when i done IUI i was over stimulated so got a scan and i have loads of eggs on my own with no treatment so they are a bit concerned about me.  Anyway another 1Hr later 2 doctors have decided i have to be scaned every 2/3 days so this is going to be a very tiring and long journey for me.  If i do get over simulated they will stop treatment altogeter so heres   that doesnt happen.  Anyway got out of hosiptal at 1 o'clock.

After the hospital i went and got me sisters hen night gear and went for long overdue lunch with my mum.  My head was busting at this stage.  Got home last nite at 8.30.

Ive accupuncture tomorrow.  Im going to try and get a minute this evening to do Zita CD just havent had a minute with girls been off school this week and DH not been to good after fall.

Anyway thats my big long story hope my next appointments arent as long as yesterday.

 to all xxx


----------



## Dannib247

Oh gosh hun it does sound a bit of a mess I hope they manage to get things in order for your next appointment! Glad your hubby is on the mend and thank god it wasn't worse! When is your sisters hen night?

As for the being online thing I can't see anything on my phone when I get laptop back on Saturday will have a nosey x


----------



## longing4baby

Hi danni

I will keep your mum in my prayers xx I had Breast cancer at 26 so i totally agree with you any lumps must be checked ASAP.  I Found my lump the nite before my wedding and i went to docs that night to be told i would need emergency app as soon as i got home from honeymoon which was 3 weeks but i was told that them 3 weeks wouldnt make a difference to the outcome.  Thankfully i got my tumour removed 2 days after coming home and im just on yearly checkups.

Another thing i was told yesterday i only get pain relieve for egg collection so treading that   i get to that stage.  Started my nasal spray this morning and start gonal f 9th march all going well.


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## longing4baby

Hi Danni

Sisters hen is 13th and 14th of april do i soo looking forward to that.  I will have treatement all over and will no if it has worked.  Her wedding is 26th May.  Im Doing chief bridemade DH is doing groomsman and two girls are doing flowergirls so busy day!

XX


----------



## jvdb

​Longing4. What a day!! I would have been pulling my hair out,you must have some patience 
Hi danni. I'm on my phone as well,but just beside someones name there is a box that is green when they are online

 to all. Xxx


----------



## Dannib247

Longing you've just made me realise I have 2 weddings that weekend! One on Friday 13th and then on Saturday 14th! Gosh you will be a busy bee that weekend! 
Thank god you had everything seen to so quickly I hope you are able to stay cancer free for the rest of your life x
I didn't realise that was What the green things are for how silly of me lol I think sometimes I can lack a bot of common sence
I'm currently sat on a train heading to Nottingham to visit my dad I havnt seen him for a few weeks might take him out for lunch we shall see what are your plans for today ladies x


----------



## Rnt

Oh wow Longing you really have been given the run around!  Hopefully everything will settle down for you now  

Danni -   for you and you Mum, one of my closest friends is a breast cancer consultant and only last weekend we were discussing how far the treatment has come x

I'm on day 3 after my gonapeptyl injection and so far so good - the lump in my tummy is easing and so far I'm not getting any side effects (famous last words!) so hopefully will be able to count down to my scan on the 28th without any issues  

Thinking of all you ladies at the next stage, big   to you all
Xxx


----------



## jblox78

Longing - that sounds like a bit of a nightmare at the clinic!  Hope it's more straightforward from now on...

My sister's hen is on the 14th of April too and the wedding 2nd of June - I'll be in the middle / towards end of treatment (I hope) by that point so am a little apprehensive about my bridesmaid dress!!!!!  It's not a flowy one - more of a VERY tight bodice with slight A line skirt so not much room for bloated tummies!!!

Rnt - glad things seem to be going smoothly so far!

Danni - sounds positive re your mum - fingers crossed everything goes to plan...

Silliest - try cookies - they're really easy and no need for them to rise!!

My cold seems to be slowly fading (hope I'm not speaking too soon!!!) - have got DH's dad and niece coming up to visit at the weekend and then am away to Germany for 3 days with work next week so need to be on top form!

Jen xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Holy cow longing!  I'd have gone mad.  Best of luck with your follies!

Jblox - glad you are recovering from your cold.  Hate those!

Rnt - lumps away!  Glad things are a bit smoother!

I'm on day two of Prmolut and fine.  Just wish I could sleep in as I'm on half term but DH is too movey in the mornings and wakes me up.  Oh well...at least we're going out tonight.  Wish I could have the beer but I'll take a baby instead.


----------



## longing4baby

Dannib247 said:


> Longing you've just made me realise I have 2 weddings that weekend! One on Friday 13th and then on Saturday 14th! Gosh you will be a busy bee that weekend!
> Thank god you had everything seen to so quickly I hope you are able to stay cancer free for the rest of your life x
> I didn't realise that was What the green things are for how silly of me lol I think sometimes I can lack a bot of common sence
> I'm currently sat on a train heading to Nottingham to visit my dad I havnt seen him for a few weeks might take him out for lunch we shall see what are your plans for today ladies x


Thanks Danni

How did you lunch go?


----------



## Dannib247

Lunch was great thanks chick it's lovely to just switch off from everything and spend some time with dad  
I'm just sitting in the fertility clinics waiting room waiting to have bloods done have just had my scan so far so good she said 5 follicles were ready now and about 12 were nearly ready so they may want me in for ec on Monday will find out later today OMG! I have 16 follies in each ovary which explains why I have a really full feeling at the minute lol x


----------



## jvdb

Hi everyone! 

Danni.  That's brilliant news,well done them follies    You will be the 1st of us pupo,  it all goes ahead for monday. 

Yankee. Lol things a bit smoother. Did you have a good night?

Jen.  Glad your feeling better

I've 1st jab done,I did a lot of no no no noo,wait wait wait lol but actually didn't even feel it. I looked the other way while dh did it,don't think I'd ever be able to do it by myself. Stung a tiny bit after but that's all. So time to grow follies grow!!!  
  to all. Xxx


----------



## longing4baby

Morning Ladies

Jvbd - wel done u i will be the the same.  but you gota do what you gota do as they say.

I just done the Zita west CD finally - its very relaxing.  Ive accupuncture later today so hoping it will go ok like last weeks but its just not my week!!!

Has anyone anything planed for weekend.

 to everyone xxxx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi Ladies, how is everyone, hope everyone is happy it's Friday night at last and all can spend time relaxing over the weekend.
Good luck to all of theose that have started their treatment all ready. Afm - day 3 of busulin injections and I dont want to jinx thngs but so far so good.  Starting gonal F next weds, thats the one I am scared of!
Have a great weekend all, JAH x


----------



## TheYankee

Jvbd - I'm going to be a big wuss about this...glad to hear it wasn't so bad.  I feel awful for my DH as I know he's going to hate giving me the shots.

Longing - hope the accupuncture went well.

Jah - glad the injections are going well!

We were going to go out but as I have a hockey game tomorrow morning, we decided to stay in and eat leftovers while watching stuff we recorded.  I have to figure out what to tell my captain about not being able to play with ER and ET (and weeks after).  Any thoughts?


----------



## jvdb

Jah.  I  got a really sore head by about day 7 d/r,so make sure you drink plenty of water. Also tiredness kicked in around day 4,I really hope the nasty side affects stay away for you 

Yankee. Mmmm,could you say you've torn a ligament? Or pulled muscles in your stomach?I did pull my stomach muscles years ago and it took weeks to heal. Just a idea. 

Can't believe I'm still awake at this time . From I started d/r I've been falling asleep at 9. Lol
 to all xxx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello Girls

Not been on for a few days so much to catch up. Looks like everyone is doing well with there treatments and a few of yous have weddings to look forward too. Ive been living quietly and trying to get used to these teas Red Bush, Ginger, Lemon and ginseng. Its so hard when i love my strong tea    DH is away for the weekend so going to try and enjoy the peace and quiet   oh and listen to my zeta west cd and not get interrupted 

Danni Hope your mum treatments goes well     And FAB FAB news with the follies. Just imagine you could be the first one to be P out of us    so roll on monday  

Silliest Try making whoopie pies  

Longing OMG thats a long day for you. I would have been pulling my hair out! I moan that my hospital is 1hr 20mins away but im also lucky enough that my parents stay 15mins away by car from the hospital so we just stay over when we have morning appointments.

Jblox Hope youre having a good weekend with the family. Ohh next week will go in quick for you. By the time you come back from Germany you will only have 3 MORE DAYS  

RNT Hope things are still going smoothly 

Jvdb Have to laugh with your 1st jab because thats exactly what im going to be like. My dh promised that he'll be giving me the jabs, my only problem is he'll not be as understanding as your hubby.....Mines will just jag it in lol  .  Also thanks for scalingdown when headaches might kick in when dr. Think ill be starting mines on 25th scared........but excited 


Jah Hope injections are still going well.  Keep us updated how you get on with gonal f

Yankee I agree with jvdb pulled muscles in the stomach lol coz if its ligament of some sort you'll need to limp a bit   so stomach muscles lol 

Catch yous all later
carole xxxxx


----------



## Dannib247

Hi all 
Had a call from the nurse yesterday to say my hormone levels are through the roof I was told to do 1 powder last night then I am 'coasting' until Monday hopefully the levels will drop by Monday or they may cancel cycle due to ohss fingers crossed it drops x

Glad your injections are not as bad as you thought Hun x


----------



## longing4baby

Morning all.

Im taking girls and my nephews to cinema today for wee treat so havent time to do all personnals but hope eveyone is having a good weekend.

Danni - im  that you cycle wont get cancelled.

Yankee.  i had a serve kidney infection couple of weeks a go i was bleeding and it took near 3 weeks to recover i hardly left the house never new it cud be that bad only ever had 1 kidney infection before and it was nothing compared to what i had few weeks ago.  Even doc told me to rest up!!!  with wheather been so cold i didnt risk going out to much!!

 to everyone


----------



## jvdb

Danni    for  you. Just take it easy and hopefully coasting will work and you can continue. You are having a rough time at the moment with everything.  Try to keep your PMA    

Carole. That's only a week away!   really hope you get started then. I know what you mean about the tea. Before I started this I was addicted to coffee so was hard to stop that and  the tea's just don't cut it lol. Jab was done without ice 1st this morning and I felt it,so won't make that mistake again 

Longing4.  Have a lovely day at the cinema. 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend
 to all xxx


----------



## piesie

Morning all!

Just popping in quickly as we're off out visiting family today.  Sorry I haven't had a chance to read back but I'll hopefully catch up later this evening.

I started d/r yesterday and did my first buserelin injection.  The nurse showed me what to do and told me to take my time if I needed to.  At that point I thought 'just do it' so in the needle went!  Surprisingly it didn't hurt but I did get a funny bitter taste in my mouth a little while later!  Not sure if it's related but I'll find out when I do my next one later!  Has anyone else had this or is it just me!?! 

Once I'd done the injection, the nurse said 'Congratulations, you've started IVF!'.  It is really happening now! 

Hope you all have a good day and I'll try and catch up later x


----------



## Moonshadow_73

Hey everyone, hope it's okay to jump in here! Am new to this - both IVF and message boards about it. Bit of background - I'm 38, HB 39, we've had 3 failed IUI's over the past couple of years and have been offered a cancellation on the IVF list at our clinic (Newcastle area). I start the nasal spray next week; assuming all goes well I'll start injections on 15th March and we're booked in for egg collection on 28th March.

I do feel a bit out of my depth! The clinic we go to (NHS) is really small and friendly and have given us an overview of the procedures etc but there's nothing like hearing from others to get a true perspective as I don't know anyone in RL who has had IVF

Good luck to all you ladies!

Moon


----------



## CaroleMartin

Afternoon All

Oh Danni     That your cycle wont get cancelled. 

Longing - hope you have a great time in the cinema

Jvdb -   We'll learn from our mistakes

Piesie -  Gosh  i never knew we had to jag ourself in front of the nurse first  Argh im nervous now

Moonshadow Welcome to the thread. You'll get some great info here and there will be a few that will be at the same stage as you.

Hope yous all have a great weekend
carole x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Ladies - hope all is well.
I have finally just come on my period so i rang the clinic and got a horrible women on the phone who wasnt very helpful and pretty rude!! She said that they arent accepting treatment this month because of easter! What the hell does Easter have to do with anything? I feel so upset and anxious now!
I got refused last month so they said they i would defo be starting it this month because i got refused in January! I now have to wait for them to call back, as she said she will have to look at my notes and let me know. She may call back today or tomorrow.
I was so excited when i knew my period had started and now my emotions are all over the place 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Cdawson Im so sorry that your clinic can be so insensitive, rude and very unsupportive. Very true what does Easter have to do with it!!!!! I dont understand how they can just turn you away just llike that   Is there not another number you can call back?  I really do feel for you   I can feel myself getting worked up aswell. You would reallly think the clinic know how what we are going through. But stay possitive and try call them back you dont want this to ruin  your weekend waiting to see if youre getting a call or not. 

Carole xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Aw thank you Carole ! I m dying to call back now but dont want them to jst say well we said we will call you back so we will if you know what i mean.  
Ive been up since 5am, went for a run  this morning and then did the housework, so feeling tiried. I might try and have a power nap to kill some time, with my mobile next to my ear in case, and if she doesnt call back then i will call them back and jst ask.  
Made it so much worse getting someone so heartless on the phone , doesnt help! This is a hard enough rollercoaster as it is without being made to feel worse. I cant wait another month when the past month has felt like soooo long - but i got through knowing that they said i could defo start in Feb!
Clinics and hospital work bank holidays dont they, thats whats annoyed me to, what a stupid reason  
Thanks again and hopefully it may still be good news  
xxxxxxx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Cdawson we are are here to help one another   
Its the not knowing and the ifs and buts that drives me crazy. oh and heartless people!! Yeah good idea go for a little nap and listen to your cd (If you have it). Then if they havent called call back and tell them they should be handling this alot better.

           
Carole xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Carole thank you and hugs back to you too   
I managed to probably have half hour before then my mum popped round for a bru !!
The ivf clinic rang me back and i got a women that was a lot nicer than before, they said i have to go in on Monday for bloods en scans , then still go in on the 27th for all my meds and stuff but she said that i still might have to wait to actually start till next month because of the egg transfer falling on Easter weekend. I asked what the problem was with that and she said they arent open normal hours, but they are still open so i dont see what the problem is ?? 
Also with the way my periods are the egg collection would be the week before Easter anyway so i am just hoping and praying now that they still say i can start this month. I just want to get excited about it now but with me  not knowing a hundred percent i feel like i cant.  
I might say i want to know for defo when i go for my bloods and scans i i am starting this month because dnt want to feel anxious or stressed thinking about it for a week. So just keeping hopeful that Easter doesnt postpone me another month, all sounds a little silly to me !!  
xxxxxx


----------



## Jammy J

Evening ladies

Danni B - really hope your cycle is not cancelled after going through so much, ill keep my fingers crossed.  Can I ask what coasting is?

Piesie - glad first jabs went well, think you are just 2 days behind me, good luck

Miss Rudy/Sparkly shoes - good luck with EC, hope all goes to plan

Moodshadow - big welcome aboard, congrats on getting IVF cancellation, there are a great group of ladies on here so you are on the right thread

C Dawson- sorry to hear about being unsure when you are starting, hope they manage to sort for you and you are not delayed any further.

Good luck to everyone else and hope you are all having a good weekend xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thank you jah !! Same to you and hope your having a lovely weekend ! Nice relaxing night for me in front of the TV xxx


----------



## Nicho

Hi Ladies 

Just want to wish u all good luck 

I am having my EC Friday and I can't believe it's nearly here x


----------



## chocbunny

Wow, does it feel like it's come round quick Nicho?  I remember reading your posts as you first started out.
Got fingers crossed for you and sending lots of


----------



## TheYankee

CD - hope you can get a movin this cycle!

Nichols - best of luck with your EC!


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Evening ladies....x

Hope your all having a lovely weekend...so far! I've been working today so my weekend started at5:30! 

Jah....Hope your getting on well with the jabs...you'll become a pr! Lol

Danni....hope your getting on ok, glad to see there monitoring you well! Let's hope the coasting helps, And they don't cancel...make sure you drink plenty of water 2-3 litres.

Cd .....it's hard to think that the ladies that work in these sorts of clinics would be nothing less than sympathetic to what we are going through...like we need more stress! Glad the lady you spoke to after was more professional! Hope you get to start this month...fingers crossed x

Moon shadow ....welcome to the thread! Hope we can help and support you x 

Piesie....glad the 1st injection went well...hope the the 2nd and 3rd continued to be good also!! Is a hurdle we go through....your doing well ! 

CaroleM.....what stage are you at? Hope your doing ok! 

Nicho....sparklyshoes.....wishing you both good luck and fingers crossed for bumper crops of eggies!!!! 

Hi TheYankee....x

AFM.....well took my trigger shot tonight at 9:30pm....so Ec is Monday! Have to be at the clinic for 7:30am....I can have a snooze while there as I've opted for the general as I was staring to get nervous and plus I have a lot of follies so thought I'd be more comfortable being put to sleep! Nurse agreed ! So feeling a mixture of nervousness and excitement! Fingers crossed everything goes well 

Thinking of you all and I'm sorry if I missed anyone! It's hard to do personals on the phone! 

Love and baby dust x x


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hi Ladies  

im new on her and just wanted to share things  , and hear your story's, i started gonal f 150 last monday went for a scan friday but she didnt say much just said go have a blood test but not heard nothing back so i take it no news is good new, by what she was saying to the other nurse it sounded like they wasnt growing as much as they should, been a stress head all weekend, got another scan monday lets hope its better, anyone else had this


----------



## jvdb

Morning ladies 

Welcome newbies!

Cdawson. I really feel for you,my treatment was delayed for 3 months so I know how hard the waiting game can be  I hope you get good news. 

Miss_rudy. Good luck tomorrow! So exciting,sending you lots of 

Moon. Good luck starting treatment. 

Sweetcheeks. My clinic told me if I was worried about anything to give them a ring,maybe you could phone them and ask how many follies etc you had as it would put your mind at ease. 

Afm. Ouch! This  mornings injection stung,think its because I don't have the adrenalin going through me anymore  I don't mind really because each one is helping my little follies.  hope everyone else is doing ok
 to all xxx


----------



## dawnyx

Hi ladies,
Not been on ff long, I was having a mooch this morning and found this thread !!! 
I am waiting for a nurses information session on 7 march re ivf.
Can any one enlighten me what to expect? 
My Dw and I have had 3 failed iui's now the doctors at cov and warwick want us to do icsi. My amh is lower than it should be  So ready to get started, does any one know how long after my app approx we should be getting treatment?
It gets so confusing sometimes, i guess we only learn by asking...
thank u x x


----------



## longing4baby

Morning Ladies

This Thread is getting big - Great for more advice  

Welcome all newbies -  greta bunch of ladies hear.

To the ladies whos doing EC this week the very best of health and luck with that   for yas.

To everyone else hope jabs and scans go well.

Hope everyone had great weekend.

I started nasal spray last Thursday and so far so good.  

  to everyone xxxx


----------



## TheYankee

Dawny - I think the timing really depends on what protocol they end up using and what sorts of testing they want to do.  For me and DH, we had our first consult at CRGH right before the new year and I started my protocal this month and will begin stimming at my next period.  Best of luck to you!

And welcome Sweet Cheeks!


----------



## Nicho

Hi Ladies 

It's nice to read all your stories and I really do pray we àll get a positive result💗

I have been injecting since 12/02/12 and had my first scan on the 16/02/12 

I had 7 follies on my right and 5 on my left with biggest measuring 11mm hopefully they grow a bit more as I have another scan Tuesday then EC on Friday

I really like the saying pupo and I am actually looking forward to the ET now 

Good luck to u all xxx


----------



## dawnyx

Thanks for the fast reply Yankee, we went for a consult 2 weeks ago and she said it will be a long protocol!! Not sure why long instead if short!!!!
Good luck to u both x x x


----------



## Daisyxxx

Hello - I wondered if anyone minded me joining this thread?

I started d/r on 2 Feb and I hope to start stimming on 24 Feb with e/c around 5 March...

I have been reading through and it's good to know that I am having similar symptoms. I didn't think I was getting any symptoms of d/r but when I thought about it I think i am! I am not really getting hot flushes but I've definitely felt more hungry and have been getting headaches. I'm normally a bit ocd with cleaning and being tidy, but I just couldn't care less at the moment, I am still doing housework but just with no enthusiasm! I also feel like I'm coming down with a cold but now I'm thinking it's just part of d/r? My AF came at the same time as normal this month so I'm hoping that's all normal. I am a little worried it's not working as you never know but I'm trusting it is.

On the DH drinking whilst going through IVF, my consultant told us not to change anything we do, go on special diets or anything. But we have definitely been more healthy, I haven't drunk since Jan (well prob about 2 glasses in total) but DH had been out drinking on the odd occasion - and not just having a few glasses! He has been stressed at work so I don't feel like I can tell him not too, but now we are getting close to stimming I don't think he will anyway and if he does i think we will be having words! I'm finding it hard to drink water as I'm not a bit water drinking, I probably have about 1 ltr a day, I hope that's going to be enough.

I don't think I have a choice when I have ec (at Guys), I have been told I'll just be sedated. Heard good and bad about it as it would affect people differently but I don't react well to general anas. so it's probably best anyway. One bit of advice I have heard, if you are sedated, just ask for as much as possible and as much pain relief as they will allow!! I just hope all this will result in a positive result!

I will start to write personals once I get settled in! But I hope all those d/r, stimming and waiting to have ec are doing ok.    

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Ladies - hope you are all well and having a lovely weekend!!

Nicho - good luck with ec Friday x
Yankee - thanks for message , me hope it gets moving fast too 
Miss rudy - good luck with ec Monday eekk
Sweet cheeks - good luck with your next scan
jvdb - thanks for msg and hope your treatment and injections going well

Sorry i have tried to remember all i can with personal messages haha dont have the best memory !!

Hope all is going well for the rest of your ladies !!

xxxx


----------



## Nicho

I haven't really changed much about my diet but I do eat healthy ish lol 

I didn't want to stress about the small things as I only have to mention diet and I stress lol

I do truly believe what will be will be 

I haven't drank alcohol drank anything with caffeine in and I have stayed of chocolate arghhhh

The was really the only advice I was given

I do love my coffee 

Thanks for wishing me luck 

I am really praying this will work as I am not giving it another go as its to hard emotionally zoned financially

So fingers crossed for us all xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just wanted to pop in and say

 to all with impending egg collections scans and jabbing and sniffing

Danni hope that you can proceed with your treatment

CDawson i hope that you can get started this month    

Welcome to Dawny moonshadow and any other new ladies to the thread there are more than a few of you now     

Donna Marie


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Ladies......I need your help.  Just done my injection for tonight but only had half the dose of Gonal F left!!! I have my first scan tomo so can get more but I'm panicking as only half the dose tonight! 

Somehow they didn't work it out right and I never checked as thought must be right......Help!?!

Sorry for lack of personals, shall catch up soon
X


----------



## Jammy J

Welcome newbies, so good to have you on board, the more the merrier!  
Daisy - your dates are similar to mine, I think my egg collection is 5 March too. 
Good luck to Nicho, Miss Rudy and Sparkly shoes (hope thats everyone) for your egg collections this week, will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Can't believe it's Monday again tomoz, where has the weekend gone? The only good thing about it going quickly is my boyfriend is back Tues night so can't wait to see him (also he needs to come home as he has to give me my gonal f on weds!!)


----------



## Jammy J

Silliest Sausage - try not to worry but can you call your clinic first thing tomoz?? x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

I'm in for my first scan tomo morning so can speak to them, but am panicking about it for tonight......


----------



## MrsHY

Hi everyone
May I join you please?
We start IVF next month - have just got AF and am expecting my next one around 20th March which is when I will start the pill (microgynon). I'm on a short protocol so the next step will be stimming. I haven't got my head around dates for EC/ET yet (our first nurse consultation is also on 20th March) but I think it works out around the middle of April? That seems like a long way away but am hoping it goes quickly! 
Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Nicho

I have an email address for my consultant 

If you have one email them now and they should get straight back to you 

I have emailed mine so many times she must be sick of me lol but that's what it is there for xxx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Silliest.....what dose are you on? And how much did you actually give yourself! Don't stress about as worrying won't do you any good plus...it will be only tonigh and some clinics change doses so please don't worry! Just let them know tomorrow when your there. I'm sure it will be ok sending you   

Love and


----------



## Martha Moo

Silliest Sausage

Do you have an out of hours number if so do use it am sure all will be ok i know it doesnt stop you worrying tonight during my last cycle my dh dropped a vial of menopur and it was the last one as was due at the clinic the following day he rang and they said not to worry and they gave me an injection the following day at the clinic

If you have a clinic number then do use it even if its just to put your mind at rest

Donna Marie


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Nicho.....nope, no email address given, maybe for the best!  It's good that your clinic has given you one!

Miss Rudy......I'm on 225 and had 110 left....thing is, on 37.5 for IUI it worked so I know I shouldn't worry, but with this being my first ivf I'm panicky 

Donna Marie....I have a number, but not sure if out of hours? I'm just a born worrier which doesn't help! 
Xx


----------



## jvdb

Silly don't worry,like miss_rudy says,they change doses all the time in clinics and as you luckily have app in morning they will be able to top it up. As is only the  once you've given a lower dose and you get more tomorrow it shouldn't affect your treatment. Relax and big  to you xx

Welcome mrsHY. I hope time flies for you 
  to all xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Thank you ladies......thank god for support and knowledge on here!!
Xxx


----------



## jvdb

That's what we're here for,think we'd all be crazy if we didnt have ff. Blew you a wee bubble for luck in the morning xxx
 to all. Xxx


----------



## longing4baby

Evening

sillest - i think you will be grand becos i was told not  to do my injection on the day of scans until i had my scan so if they need too they will increase for 1 day and back to normal the next i got a number for out of hours but i think they meant for emergencys.

welcome MrsHY hope you get loads of advice from this thread.

Im using nasal sprays and my boobs are so sore is that a side effect

Also i was given any advice on what to eat or not to?  can anyone help in that area.  i have given up alcohol and drink decaf tea x 4 cups a day instead of my usual 10 string cups and doing accupuncture so all other foods ideas would be great


----------



## Blessed08

Hi Girls, I am a mother of 3 year old twins through IVF and have had a busy few years but now I wanted to come on this site to help people going through what I went through. 

I have not forgot how hard it was trying to concieve and how emotional I felt.

Advice on the food I gave up caffeine and tried to eat lots of fruit and veg but to be honest I wouldnt stress if you havent done these things. I did lots of walking before my treatment but didnt walk after egg transfer as I was a real worrier. Silly isnt it but I didnt even want to hoover incase I disturbed the eggs.

I didnt do acupuncture but I did have reflexology before the egg transfer.

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL

XX


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Evening ladies

jdvb iv got my scan in the morning so gonna ask mega loads of questions this time as the less stress the better i think  

cdawson thank you for the good luck msg  

hope everyone has had a fab weekend and meds are going good


----------



## Dannib247

Morning all 
How's everyone doing think a few of you have/. Are due to start injections hope your doing ok ?!
Silliest it will be ok Hun the hospital have lowered my dose twice now so I'm sure it won't be an issue for you just make sure you get the right amount tomorrow x

It's Monday already gosh the weekend has gone quick I'm on my 2 weeks off work now ready to get on with things hoping my hormone levels let me though! I have scan and bloods at 10 am and should be doing trigger shot tonight ready for Wednesday ! OMG! Will find out this after noon in guessing when the results are in I'm praying big time as do not want to have gone through all this for nothing!! I'm also a bit worried about this coasting thing ( someone asked previously what it meant , it's when you only doing the morning injection not the evening to bring down the hormone levels) I doubt if we are able to go ahead we will have lots of follies harvest but then it's quality not quantity !

Welcome to all you newbies hope you are all coping well looking forward to supporting you on your journey set of luck x x

Will be back on later lovelies hopefully with good news  have a fabulous day all filled with positive mental attitude  x


----------



## jvdb

I'll be back on later,just popping on to say good luck  to Danni and Silly today xxx


----------



## longing4baby

morning

Danni and Silliest good luck today and if anyone else is getting anything done goodluck its very hard to remember xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rnt

Good Morning Ladies,

Silliest, sweet cheeks and Dannib - good Luck for today   🍀

blessed08 - how thoughtful of you to come and share your experience  

Longing - sorry I can't help with the spray, my DR is 1 injection of slow release gonapeptyl which I had last Tuesday so I'm lucky not to have daily jabs or have to spray but I'm not sure there are many people who have had this.  

MrsHY - welcome

AFM - trying to work out if I am running down on the DR or just being lazy   am due AF in the next few days so a bit all over the place.  Have a sore back and crampy and lacking energy levels (did my usual run yesterday and it felt like I hadn't ran for weeks! Resorted to fast walking for much of the second lap) and I just want to eat!!! I have had to take a grip of my diet before I gain all the weight I lost in the run up to treatment starting.  DH has commented that over the past week he has watched me slightly fall apart (this isn't as insulting as it sounds! I'm usually a bit of a control freak and what he means is I've sort of stepped back a bit - and become a bit random!) - if this is in DR lord help him/me during stimming!!!  Had a lovely weekend with my Mother, SIL & Niece visiting.  Although there is something Very strange about spending Friday night sat at the dining room table injecting saline into oranges!!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone on the personals
Have a lovely day
🌺 💐 🌷 🌸 🌹


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Afternoon ladies...x

Hope both silliest and Danni have got on well at there scans and blood tests today and have got the answer to the questions they had. 

Sorry not many personals at the moment as have just got back from the clinic about an hour ago and am nicely tucked up in bed watching 27 dresses....I'm sure I'll be snoozing soon! Good news, they retrieved 14 eggs......we so so happy! Hope and   their getting jiggly     

Wish us luck and send some bubbles x thanks ladies x


----------



## TheYankee

Fabulous numbers MissR!!!  Woo hoo...may they all get fertilized!

Welcome all the newbies - lots of room for you!

Silliest & Danni - best to you both!!!

Sweet-cheeks - hope the scan goes well & you get some answers to your questions!

Blessed - thanks for joining us....it's a scary process, so happy to have someone with some knowledge!

Longing - I'm eating more protein and drinking full fat milk (which amazingly doesn't have that many more calories or fat than semi-skim...who knew?) and trying to keep away from processed junk.  And drinking lots more water!

I was completely out of it yesterday - woke up at 3am on Sunday for some reason and couldn't get back to bed.  I'm still feeling a bit of the effects.  Makes me wonder how I'll handle an infant who doesn't sleep...good thing I'll be off work for a while cause I just couldn't teach or do counselling on a sleep deprived brain!

Hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## jvdb

Hi  everyone 

Blessed08. Lovely to see you have twins through ivf,gives us hope.  we're as lucky

Sweetcheeks. How was your  scan? 

Miss_rudy. Amazing,14 eggs!! Hope they all getting busy now!   

Rnt I was the same! Have went back to normal since starting stimms 

Longing4. Im on nasal sprays too,I haven't had sore boobs,just sore heads and tiredness.  

Yankee  I haven't had a full night sleep and I'm up at  6.30 every morning with all the excitement of ivf,before starting treatment and after lol
  to all xxx


----------



## chocbunny

MissRudy that's great news.  14 Wow!  Enjoy taking it easy for a few days 
Rnt it sounds like you are getting some interesting side effects!  Wonder if I'll be the same as I'm usually a bit of a perfectionist control freak and have felt a bit out of it and lacking focus since I went on the pill this month, but I expect that's more to do with the emotional side of starting IVF than anything to do with hormones!  Can't imagine how I'll be once I start injecting!  
Dannib: trigger shot!  Wowee!  How exciting!  Good luck.
Quick question.  I'm collecting my drugs on Friday and am meant to be starting injections Monday.  Reading some posts it sounds like the nurse will get me to inject myself on Friday.  Can anyone let me know what they had at this appointment so I can try to prepare?  Any stories about getting  used to needles will be so welcome as I can't even watch them do blood tests on hubby let alone consider how I'm going to stick needles in myself!!
Hope everyone else is doing okay


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Thanks for all the support ladies.....x it's gonna be ages till 2:10pm tomorrow when we can find out how many survived and fertilised! Wish it was today, we're always seem to waiting for something....IVF definitely a awaiting game! 

Chocbunny, I wasn't asked to inject in front of nurse, was just shown how to do it! I used Gonal F which is in a pre filled pen, so was easy to use! I don't mind having injections but I never watched! So was nervous about doing it, my DP had it all laid out for me when I came home from work with one my favourite candles burning to help relax me, and a all important cup of tea! I used an ice cube to numb the area first! Believe me I hesitated before putting it in but then just did it, I would say, do it slowly don't rush! You'll feel this great sense of achievement after....we always high 5'd after! Become ritual!! Lol x hope this helped a little x plenty of    coming your way x


----------



## CaroleMartin

Absolutely fantastic news Miss Rudy..... 14 eggs    2.10 tomorrow will be like a life time xxx

Danni and silliest hope yous are doing well too   

Talk later girls

Carole xx


----------



## Dannib247

Wow miss r well done!! I'm so pleased for you! How you feeling now? 
Just so excited for everyone!

Had my scan this morning and bloods was a bit tense as she mentioned there were loads of follicles 
So she thought I would be ohss however had blood results back this afternoon 
And they are happy to do egg collection on wednesday thank god so it's trigger shot tonight! 10 pm then see how many follies we get!! 

Good luck all x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi ladies......well, it seems you were all right, I had no reason to panic so much.....they were ok with it and would have advised just as you guys all had....phew, and thank you for last night!!

As for the appt......well, lining is 9.5, right ovary biggest is 12 and left ovary biggest is 13....... Was pleasantly surprised not to see too many as was worried what with pcos!! So carry on as I was and next appt Weds morning.....

Miss Rudy....well done on your 14 little eggs and hope they are getting down and dirty tonight ready for their new warm home tomo    

Hope everyone else if having a good day.....back on for personals later as gotta get the other halves dinner ready 

Xx


----------



## TheYankee

YAY Dannib!!!  Woo hoo!  Best of luck with your trigger & EC!


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hi Ladies    

The Yankee good luck  

Rnt thank you for the reply

jvdb had my scan this morning and things are going very slow had one at 10 then one at 9 and one at 8 and the rest are to small for                              

        measuring, i was happy that some progress was being made but i could tell they wasn't happy which scared me a little, had bloods

        done to check my estrogen and got a call about 5 saying the bloods are fine but they want to double my dose of gonal f to 300 and

        go back wednesday for another scan and bloods, im crossing my fingers they start to grow, the nurse said sometimes they things

          go slow then pick up really quickly, im getting alot of sideaffects from the meds so they must be doing somthing hopefully.

          
          Hope all is well with you jvdb


----------



## Blessed08

Jvdb- I am sure you will it te jackpot!

Theyankee- I will try to pass on my knowledge but to be honest most of it was a blur and I was on auto pilot.

Rnt- U r welcome

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Danni fab news  for trigger shot and EC   

Miss Rudy fab number of eggies        vibes being sent to the lab of love tonight

Silliest Sausage glad all is on track for you despite last nights worries

 to the ladies nearing EC

Blessed08 congratulations on your twins i am a first time ivf success also with a 3 yr old but just the one!

Why not pop across to our parenting section which can be found here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=75.0 we also have a twins section which am sure you will find great http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=152.0

Donna Marie


----------



## Blessed08

oooooohhhh we must have been ging through IVF at a similar time. I did mine in March 2008 and had the twins in Dec 2008 x


----------



## longing4baby

Evening ladies

alot of reading this evening.

danii good luck for wednesday.

Silliest glad you got sorted out - you can now relax

sweet cheks - hope your folicies grow for you.

Mrs Reddy good luck for tomorrow.  Hope they have been busy tonight!!!

Choc bunny - at my appointment last week the nurse just showed me how to do gonal F.  I used this with iui but im still treading it.

Rnt and The yankee- hope your energy picks up xx

JVBD - when do you start gonal F i start on 9.3.12 fingers crossed.

 to everyone.


----------



## Jammy J

Excellent news Miss Rudy. Let's hope they get jiggy tonight. I'll be keeping fingers crossed for you. 
Can't wait for an update. 
Can I ask, did you feel the ec? Must admit am not looking forward to that part! 
X


----------



## Nicho

Want to wish u all good luck 

I have my last scan tomorrow so fingers crossed me little follies are now big 

Then EC on Friday ... Followed by the 2ww that I bet feels like 2 years lol


----------



## CaroleMartin

Evening Ladies

Losts of positive and great news this evening.

Cdawson - So glad you got someone better on the other end this time.  Hope you got all your questions answered today. Ill have my fingers crossed for you and lots of           

Nicho -  Good Luck on ec on Friday

Miss rudy - Hope they're getting very busy right now!!! I'm still early stage compare to alot of girls here. I have my appointment on Saturday to start dr.
The nurse said ill be protocol 7 but i dont know what that means   but really excited now.

Sweetcheek - lots of       

longing - hope you are keeping well 

Jah - Hope you have a lovely night with your dp

Rnt - I think its down to dr. Its crazy how much it takes out of you. Lol things i've to look forward to.

Yankee - I've too been waking up alot during the night and on my mind is what i've been reading about yous girls on the thread   But i've found a solution......Zeta West cd   It really helps me wind down and get back to sleep. Best £15 spent lol

Chocbunny - I'm not sure either one of the girls metioned about injecting infront of nurse (sorry cant remember who ) But it maybe different in different hospital.

Welcome Dawnygen, mrshy and Daisy

Sorry if i missed anyone out but if i have i hope yous are doing fine


----------



## jvdb

Hey  everyone,busy here tonight 

Sweetcheeks thats good they upped  your gonalf,  that will help grow them follies. Get your hot water bottle on to help them,also eat your protein and nuts,drink your milk and pineapple juice,and keep your  PMA .  Grow little follies grow!      for each 

Longing4. I started gonalf on the 17th feb,I continue to sniff with it but don't get the nasty side affects anymore. Have EC on 29th feb. 

Chocbunny. When I collected drugs I practised injections  into a  bit of rubber with nurse at the app,it was 2 weeks later when I'd to start them and it was dh did it in the house. I'd have been even more nervous if it was in clinic in front of a nurse.    

Silly. So  glad it went well for you. 

Danni yay!! Trigger shot tonight!,good luck for EC on wednesday 

Nicho. Hope all goes well at your scan. And good luck for EC.  

Jen,carole,doofuz,milly,yankee,blessed,miss_rudy and rnt. Hope your doing well.  Sorry  if I missed anyone,I'm on my phone. 

 to all.  Xxx


----------



## Nicho

Thanks Carole 

Jvdb good luck with your EC u are only 5 days behind me xxx


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies,

I haven't had a chance to read back very far yet - this thread is very busy!  

I had to inject in front of the nurse at my first appointment last Friday.  I'm d/r on Buserelin and then will be on Gonal f.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be TBH.  I just thought it's something I have to do and if DH is away I'm going to have to do it myself so I just went for it! lol!  The injections have been OK really although I have an almighty bruise from yesterday's!... I guess I hit something   because you can hardly see where I jabbed the others in!  I've not had any real side effects yet... although I do have stomach ache and feel like AF is on her way.  AF would have been due this coming Saturday.  Does anyone know if the injections will affect it by much?  The nurse said to expect AF anywhere from day 5-14... the way I feel at the moment, it'll be sooner rather than later.

      everyone x


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hi 

        would like to say thank you to all that has sent me    

        longing4baby- thank you

        carol martin thanks for the   i really need it right now   to you

        jvdb- wow thanks for the heads up, no one has mentioned this to me before so will go get some goodies tomorrow and a 
                  hotwater bottle.

                  its so nice to speak to peole going through simler thing and hearing your storys, me and DH havnt told anyone not even my mum
                  is al hush hush thats the way he wanted it, and being new to it all is a bit scarey.


----------



## jvdb

Morning all,just a quickie....Sweetcheeks. Only use the hot water bottle up until EC,don't use it after as the embies don't like it.  Its just for eggs. Xxx

  to all xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Morning all!

Miss Rudy - Good luck with your call today!  Be sure to let us know what they say   

Nicho - Good luck at your scan today.....   

To everyone else - hope you are all ok, and sending   for you all!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey ladies!!

This is a really good thread and brilliant that we can all share experiences and thoughts. A little like you sweet cheeks we are not telling too many people so its so good to have a site like this to talk to others.  

I had my bloods and scan yesterday but they still wouldnt give a yes or no yet as to whether we can start this cycle. I will find out he 27th!! No point stressing just hope and prayers we can start soon  

Sorry havent wrote personal's, thinking of all you ladies , good luck to any having collections etc today. my love goes out to you 
xxxx


----------



## Dannib247

cd good luck for your next appointment i hope you are able to start this cycle!  

misr r how you doing hun any news yet?

silliest how you holding up?

piesie my dr delayed my af slightly so it may be early/late x

sweet hope your follies are growing hun try the hot water bottle and brazil nuts i thinkthat has helped mine 

jv and longing what stages are you at? how you getting on?

and anyone ive missed hope your getting on ok xx

ladies im starting to get so nervous about tomorrow my o/h has gone out for the day and im just pottering around the house feeling a bit lost !? 

on a bright note just had another wedding invite for 3 weeks after ours which im really looking forward to as it will mean a weekend away yay  
hows everyone getting on today? x 

   to all  x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi Dannib!  I'm ok, happier after getting my first scan out of the way!  Had a few tummy pains today, which made me think could i have a period, what if I did........so a bit scary!!  But I think and hope it's down to (sorry for info) needing to go to the loo!  This is an issue that causes probs with them finding my left ovary, so I really need to sort that!!  Again, sorry for the info ladies!!

Understandable being nervous hun, I am and it's not even time for ec for me yet.  I've got a friend that is a few weeks ahead of us, and she said she had very little pains, and felt quite good when she came round.  She's in the 2 ww now.  And from what most have said on here, it'll all be fine.  Just think, when you come round, they'll tell you about all the eggs the managed to get and how they are letting them get jiggy and fertilise ready to be put back into a nice warm bed for safe keeping!!

xx


----------



## jvdb

Silly.  I've a sore stomach too,and swollen! Could be follies growin,my ibs or wind   lol

Danni.  Good luck for tomorrow  try to relax 

Cdawson. Really.   you start soon!  the waiting game!

Afm.  I've my scan at 8am in the morning!!! So excited to hear how my follies are doing! then hopefully EC next wed!!  
  to all. XXX


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope all is well x  

Danni...don't worry about ec its fine! Are you having local or general? i opted for GA in the end and so glad i did. Didn't have any pain after...fantastic pain killers!!  Feel a little bruised in side today and very tired, went to work but wish i never as i was on my feet all the time, so left at 2pm. 

Sweetcheeks...not many people know that we are going through this either. My mum, my partners dad, siblings and 3 of my closest friends!! But think you need someone to talk to so you dont go mad!!    lol....but we all need different ways!! 

Jvdb....hope your ok and the spraying still not giving you any side effects... x  Gonal F didnt give me any side effects!!

The Yankee.......Zita wests cd is definitely an invest ment and money well spent!! Hope it continues to help with sleeping and relaxing you x 

Jah...ask as many questions as needed....! its all our first time so learning along the way!! i had a general so didnt feel a thing it was great x went in at 7;30 and was home at 12;30....so was great!!

longing....hope your getting on ok at whatever stage your on!! 

Silliest.....glad everything went ok on your scan....its such a worrying time, hope they managed to give you more to keep you going now!! when do they think ec will be? i stimmed for 15 days and went for scans every other day!! but worth it!! x 

Thanks Donna Marie...nice of you to drop by and fill us in with your wealth of knowledge and support!

Cdawson....Its a great thread isnt it!! Lucky to have such lovely ladies on here!! Hope you get the answer you want on the 27th not too many days away sending you loads of    and  

Carolm....how you getting on? sending   

Sorry for anyone ive missed.....and hope your getting on ok!! Thinking of you all   

Afm...Well rang the clinic and 8 of the 14 eggs have fertilised...which is fab so looks like we'll be going to a 5 day transfer as we have more than 5 eggs fertilised so gives us more of a chance..... please    that they continue to divide and there healthy!!  thanks ladies x


----------



## longing4baby

Evening ladies.

God everyone is busy this week.

Mrs Rudy im so delighted for you.  fingers crossed for you xx

Jvbd - hope you belly gets better soon x You wont find next wednesday coming round x

Sillest i had a scan at my last appointment and it give me pains too.  im due AF fri or so.................

Cdawson hope monday app goes well for yous so that you can get started

pises - hope all is well.

Nicho - dont no what stage you are at but hope all is ok

Jah1234, Choc bunny, daisy the yankee sweetcheeks doofaz and carolem hope all is well hope i havent left anyone out

 for everyone xxxxx


----------



## Jlp81

Hi everyone, can I join your group please? Currently stimming and looking at ec next Wednesday. This is our first cycle due to male factor. Got sinusitis and off work feeling pretty awful as I'm worried it will effect out treatment? Any advice? Cx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Miss Rudy.......they have me planned for EC on Monday......I'm back in the morning at 8.10am for my second scan.......fingers crossed they are growing well!!  Well done on your fertilisers!!  Can you explain the 5 day transfer bit please??

Longing.....I never know when I'm due so maybe I would have been.......?

Welcome Jlp81.......you'll find the ladies on here all lovely and very supportive......xx


----------



## Dannib247

miss r !! 8 have fertilised im so please for you ! hope they divide well n make it and maybe you get some frozen ones too!!
thanks for your support lovelies it is appreciated god knows hows im going to sleep tonight ! 
  all round


----------



## Jammy J

Miss Rudy,excellent news, so pleased for you. Hope the 5 days goes quickly for you x
Jlp81 - welcome aboard and good luck for EC next week.  Hope you feel better soon x
Danni B - good luck for your egg collection, will be thinking of you. x
Piesie - my AF arrived after 4 days from stopping the pill, I did go to accupuncture so I think this may have helped bring it on as it started virtually as soon as I finished my accupunture treatment. Strange! 
Wierd a few of us are waking up in the night, I am the same and am normally a heavy sleeper and generally sleep like a log but the last couple of weeks I am awake at all hours and very thirsty at night...ideas??
Take care everyone xx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Thanks for the     vibes....!!    they continue to divide!!

Silliest.....Our clinic says that if you have less than 5 embies that they will put back in 3 days!! But as there are more than 5 they want the embies to go to blastocyst stage!! Which means improved chances!!    Hope this makes sense! 

Danni...you'll be surprised how well you'll sleep! are you having local or general? Can't wait to hear how you get on, will be thinking of you!

  to all x


----------



## Nicho

Hi ladies,

Just had my last scan and really pleased with it

I had 7 follies on my right and 12+ on my left and measuring 18mm

Will find out tomorrow what time to take trigger and what time EC is 

Can't believe in 2weeks I could actually be pregnant 

Good luck to u all xxx


----------



## Dannib247

woohoo nicho hope it goes well tomorrow hun  
miss r i am having sedation my clinic do not offer general or local x


----------



## jvdb

Welcome jlp81. You're down for EC the same day as me. If you're worried about how it will affect treatment give the nurses  a wee ring and put your mind at ease. This journey is stressful enough.  

Miss_rudy. That's brilliant news,so happy for you  divide and conquer little 1s!! 

Longing4. How you doing? Apparently my swollen tender belly is good as its my follies growing big and strong,yay! I'll keep it hehe

Jen. I think we will all be awake at night until all this is over,our poor little brains have so much going on in them lol.  Bring a small bottle of water to bed with you. 

Silly my scan is 10 mins before yours in the morning,exciting isn't it?

Nicho wow! Bumper crop of big folllies! Well done!!! All set for friday? 

How's everyone else doing?
 to all xxx


----------



## Nicho

Thanks 

When is ur EC and what hospital are you going to xxxxxx


----------



## chocbunny

Thinking of you all and sending so much    
You have no idea how encouraging I find it hearing all the good news


----------



## Nicho

Hi Chocbunny

My friends Auntie had a similar story to yours and they have a lovely 6 year old boy

Stat strong xxxx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Cdawson - fingers crossed you will get started soon    

miss rudy - so happy for you  

Jlp81 - welcome on and good luck for ec next wed  

Danni - Hope you manage to get a wee sleep.   Hope all goes well and will be thinking of you.

Nicho - Great news on follies.   its great news tomorrow too

Im so happy for yous all and cant believe how things are now moving so fast for yous all after all that long wait. Will be thinking about yous all tomorrow      

Carole xxxxx


----------



## fairyp1976

Hey Everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining along with you. I've just completed my first go at IVF. I had one 5 day embryo put in yesterday. Feels very odd. I've been reading these forums all along so thought I would just say hello to everyone and wish them all the luck in the world. It's going to be a long couple of weeks for me now so will be checking on here to see how everyone else is doing. xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Good morning ladies!

Scan went well.  Lining 9.4, right side four follicles and biggest 15. Left side 11 follicles on group around 13's and 14's and one group around 8's and 9's. I've got to carry on as have been as slower is better and avoids over stimulation. Back Friday to see how looking. Still poss egg collection Monday, but also possible to be delayed to Weds to ensure got lots of big ones!!

How is everyone else doing............jvdb how was your scan??

xx


----------



## jvdb

Morning all

Fair.  What a nice  comment,congrats on bein pupo!!  

Silly. Thats good news, they continue to behave   well I've 10/11 on rhs and 8/9 on lhs!! I'm already on lower dose of. Gonalf. And I'm at risk of ohss,so i can't take todays injection until I get blood results after  4pm. Might have to  go back on friday for another scan because they want to keep an eye on me. Will let you know what happens with phone call.    everythings ok!

So my little follies,I know you're as excited and eager as me but  don't be so quick,slow and steady wins the race!!  
  to  all xxx


----------



## TheYankee

jvdb - slow and steady...great mantra!  Xing fingers & toes!

Silly - scan sounds fab!  Can't wait to hear how it goes!

Welcome Fairy! Hope you have the best results!

Nico - wonderful news!  So many great follies for so many of you on the board!

I started sniffing today - and I'm hating it.  I have never done nasal sprays cause they skeeve me out and now I know why - dripping, taste in the bad of my throat...ick!  Glad it's only about a week or so of doing this!  But then begins the injections which might freak me out more!


----------



## jvdb

Yankee. Its nasty isn't it?  try drinking water while its  going down,helps a wee bit. I have to continue to sniff with sttimms until the end,yuck! Lol
  to all. Xxx


----------



## Dannib247

I'm back ladies feeling a bit drowsy so will keep this short n sweet I'm on my way home to get into bed
They got the grand total of 15 eggs out of me wasn't any were near as traumatic as I thought  super chuffed just hope they are getting jiffy now will find out how many emboss we have in the morning x


----------



## cullohill

Hello everyone, just got back from my baseline scan, wasn't too bad. Everything looked ok apart from a cyst on my left ovary but they said it was nothing to worry about and they would check it again on next scan and if needs be drain it at EC, just glad it hasn't held things up.
So collected my next lot of drugs, menopur which is in the fridge needles bit bigger than my suprecur ones but think be ok!
Next scan week on friday just hope i don't over react to drugs  and things carry on ok..... and fingers crossed i produce some nice follies!!
Think i've been really lucky so far just one really bad headache and rest mild ones and the hot flushes of course so just pray its all positive and sign of good things to come!!

Hope everyone else is getting on well, good to hear Dannib247 that its not as traumatic as you thought i'm bit daunted by EC, fingers crossed all eggs are getting jiffy xxx


----------



## jvdb

Danni. Yay!!! 15 is a bumper crop,well done you! Hope there's a lot of lovin in the lab tonight and  you get good news tomorrow!!    
Your exactly a week ahead of me 

How is everyone today?
 to all xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Dannib - great numbers!  Fertilise away embies!

Cullo - glad that things are continuing to progress...best of luck with your injections!


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Jvdb - slowly is good...........although frustrating!  But don't want to risk the ohss.

Dannib........15 wow!  I hope they are all getting jiggy all nite      let us know when you hear tomo!! 

Cullohill......hoping for lots of follies for you next week!

xx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Yay....Danni thats FANTASTIC news......x lets hope hubbys   are getting jiggy with you eggies!!!     this is the jiggy dance!! lol...

Welcome cullohill...glad the baseline scan went well. Hope the cyst doesnt become troublesome and put you behind in your treatment!!

Fairy..welcome and congrats on being PUPO....i cant wait to actually say that i am to!! Not too many sleeps for me now!! 

Afternoon to everyone else too..... x x    To you all

Afm....rang clinic, still have 8 embies growing how they should be!! Yay...i'm so glad. Still on course for a day 5 transfer..x


----------



## Doofuz

Oh my goodness, I haven't been on for so long and everyone has all jumped into action! Haven't read all the posts yet so will get myself a cuppa and crack on. I said I would be back last week and then things got hectic here and I think side effects finally kicked in from Buserelin. Hey ho....

I had my baseline scan yesterday, I have a new endometrioma that has taken up residence on my right ovary, grown since November. They said it wasn't an issue as it is quite small. My womb lining looked a bit thicker than they would have liked so they did a blood test to make sure all was quiet and I am good to start with gonal f tomorrow. Just reading up about it now to get an idea of what to do. Where does everyone stick theirs? I think my nurse told me to go with the leg but can't remember. 

So, I shall read up about everyone now, so sorry I haven't been about, it's been a bit crazy and I reckon it has done me good to get away from FF for a bit. I booked 3 days away today, we leave on the 2nd March and get back the day before our EC. Dogs will be going to the kennels so looking forward to chilling, just me and him. 

Doof x


----------



## Doofuz

Woweee, Danni, good luck with your eggs going back in, fabulous news on how many you got!  

Silliest Sausage, well done with your scan, so glad it went well.   

Miss Rudy, so glad to hear your embies are doing well in time for your transfer, great news   

Welcome to the newbies, or those I haven't spoken to before.   

Cullo, good luck with your injections, they aren't really that bad.   

TheYankee, good luck with the sniffing!   

jvdb, I hope you hear what you want to hear with your gonal f   

I know I have missed a few, but it's so busy today! xx


----------



## longing4baby

evening ladies

Danni & Mrs rudy great news for you's.  danni hope you are feeling better.

shorts messages girls im wrecked dont no if its d spray or just a long week.  nite


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hi ladies

Quick note to say Yeah and fab news to Danni and miss rudy.    

silliest Great new with scan too  

Yankee no pain no gain eh  

Doofuz welcome back was wondering where you got to  

Jvdb Slow and steady    

Longing at first i thought you meant drunk  lol

Welcome all newbies

Carole xxx


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hi Ladies

  how is everyone doing, hope all is going well with meds and e/c ect


  miss rudy; its so helping me having all you ladies to talk to and get lots of heads up. excellent news on your 14 eggs well done
       for you  

    jvdb; thanks for the heads up on the water bottle and good luck with the scan   

  cdawson; thank you  

  dannid247; thanks for the good luck it must of helped yay 

  silliest sausage; good luck with the pos e/c on maonday   

  nicho; good luck with e/c

  i had another scan today, i have 6 foilcles on one side and 4 on the other all about 10mm     im so so happy, they upped
  my gonal f to 375 now so hopefully my next scan on friday will be good, so happy they are growing.


  sending everyone        

  and if i missed anyone im sorry im new to this and im just getting to grips with it


----------



## TheYankee

Longing...I'm really struggling with the sniffing - was woken up twice last night sweating like mad (hot flashes?).  I'm just not myself.  Weird.

MissRudy, Sweetcheeks - great news on your scans!

I'm off to work - busy, busy day!


----------



## longing4baby

Morning ladies

Yankee this sniffing giving me very sore boobs the little i have!!!!  and slight headaches and wrecked tired.  Ive to continue with sniffing the whole way through treatment  

 to everyone


----------



## rosie79

Hi all, please can I join you? Im day 6 of injections today. So far so good. Jujst found this thread...
I have my first scan 7th march.

Lovely to share with others.... Proving difficult organising work diary arond scans, EC etc..... I havent told many colleagues at work you can only keep your diary more or less free for so long!!!! he he.....

lots of love to all x x x x


----------



## jblox78

Hello Everyone!

I see I've got lots of catching up to do - hope you are all well though...

I got back from Germany last night - still got my cold - don't think the travelling helped!  Got first appointment on Saturday - looking forward to it - never thought I'd say that about a hospital appointment!!!

Now to go and read over the last few pages and catch up with everyone!

Jen xxx


----------



## gottahavehope

Hello Ladies 

Can I join too please    Hi Rosie79 I new here too. I'm day 4 of injections 1st timer too. Same thing work too, tricky, trying to go with flow and put myself 
first easier said than done I know. Good luck to all you ladies!!! Lets do it!! xx

Lots of Love


----------



## cas1703

Hi Ladies,

Had my first injection today with the help of the nurse at the CRM. I don't know why I got myself into such a panic as I didn't even feel it.

She said that I should get any side effects for 3/4 days but we will see!!!!

Good Luck to everyone xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello ladies

Hope everyone is keeping well today. 

Well its count down time (2 days) for me till i hopefully start dr. Glad we have each other to share our experience on what to expect through this journey. Thanks girls 

Sweetcheeks - Great new with follies hope they continue to grow nicely  

Yankee - Hope the side effects really settles down for you.   Its not nice having a bad night and still having to wake up early and go to work. You should get yourself a hand held fan to help you during the night x

Longing - Aw that sucks that you have sniffing all through your treatment but hopefully by then youll adapt to the horrible taste and other side effects. lol wait untill i start ill be eating my own words then.  

Rosie and gottahavehope - Welcome the more the merrier 

Jen - Welcome back hope you had a nice trip even though its work. OOOhh 2 days left might even see you there.

Cas - Hope injections continue to go just as well  

Hope eveyone has nice relaxing night 

Carole xx


----------



## fairyp1976

Hello again, feels strange reading all your updates for those of you on your first go. As I'm at the last stage now (2 weeks of waiting!) I feel the experienced one!! LOL I certainally didn't before. 

Strangely I actually was pleased with the hot flushes as to me it meant the medication was working!! I found the sniffing really hard as it always made me squeeze so was paranoid it wasn't working!

Anyway sending all my best wishes to you all. Feel strange today every pain or crap I'm getting I'm paranoid it means it didn't work. Must stay positive!! 

Sorry I can't mention you all but I'm at work so just quickly popped on.

xx


----------



## longing4baby

Afternoon ladies

quick catch up

welcome newbies you will love this tread - very additive.  

Fairy - when did you get ET done its so hard to remember eveyones details now?


lots of baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi ladies!  Just a quick hello as i'm just signing off work and going home after a long stressful day!!  Scan in the morning, 8.30am, eeekkk!  Find out if ec on Monday or it need to have a few more days and wait till Weds!!!

Welcome Rosie79 & Gottahavehope, you've joined a great thread with lots of lovely ladies!  

Hope everyone else is ok......... catch up better laters xx


----------



## fairyp1976

Hi Long4babies - I had it done on Tuesday. All went well except I drunk too much water!!! Had to let a bit out, not the easiest thing I've done!! ha, ha


----------



## fairyp1976

longing4baby !! Sorry!! Trying to type quickly!! xx


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies and welcome newbies!  

I'm on day 7 of d/r injection and so far not too bad!  I've only had one injection where I obviously hit something and it bled and I now have massive bruise.  That was Sunday and it made me a bit wary of doing the next one but you have to get on with it don't you!    I woke up a couple of days ago with my left arm feeling like lead and then this morning both arms and shoulders were so stiff I could hardly move... I assume this is a side effect of Buserelin (I googled and it seems to be).  Is anyone else aching?

I'll read back a bit later on.  Got to go now as I'm baby sitting my niece and nephew for an hour or so x


----------



## Dannib247

hi all
wow so much to read ! 
pie - i hope your side effects calm down a little the stiffness cant be pleasant how long till you start stimming hun ? x

fairy - when is your otd how are you feeling about everything did they manage to get some frosties? x good luck chick x

silliest - good luck for your scan tomorrow hope all is well   

carole - not long till you get started im so excited for you i hope dr goes well are you injecting or sniffing?

cas - i hope you go through this smoothly and have no side effects glad your 1st injection went well x

gotta have hope and rosie- welcome along hope your ivf journey ends well  x 

jblox- how was germany how yopu getting on hun?

longing and yankee when are you both starting stimming?

sweet- great news on your scan hun!

doof and miss rudy hows things?

hope evryone else is doing well  

i had a call from the hospital out of the 15 eggs retrieved yesterday 14 have fertilised    couldnt be happier 
catch you all tomorrow x x


----------



## Wallbanger

Hello all, this is my first post so apologies if it's in the wrong place  

We are due to be starting our first ivf cycle 6th march after weeks of tests, ovulation issues (not every month) and a blocked tube (right side) DH fine, from reading the posts it seems I'm at the start of a long road, any advice?


----------



## Dannib247

hi wall - not in wrong place at all i think theres a few ladies starting around your date in march  
i wouldnt say its a long road when you get started i would say the waiting to start takes for what feels like forever! i personally have found since starting ivf on the 29th jan its gone quite quickly i hope its the same for you 
hope to see you post best of luck x


----------



## Wallbanger

Thanks it's very surprising how time does fly by we started our tests on jan 16th, and that only seems like last week. It will be good after ivf to get a defined date to take a test at the moment I'm peeing on plastic like its going out of fashion 

Im only 28 (just 12th jan) DH 29 sems very surreal.


----------



## Dannib247

lol my o/h had to ban me from the peeing on sicks as i was doing it daily at one point even when af was there ( silly i know lol) how are you feeling about the whole situation have you had time to digest the 'ivf' diagnosis? x


----------



## Wallbanger

Feeling quite positive at the moment we are using lister ( at the moment) there rates seem pretty good. We were glad to finally find out what was going on. My hubby does ironman racing so his done 3 tests in the last 7 weeks just incase that's causing the problems my levels show low ovulation and hag shows one blocked tube (not keen on surgery etc etc), so ivf seemed the best option, iui seemed to carry higher risks with out situation.


----------



## jvdb

Wow this thread is getting hard to keep up with at the moment ,I'll try my best

Doofuz. Welcome back! I'm on gonal f and I jab in my stomach,didn't want to do it in my thigh as I didn't fancy going through muscle,more flabby bits on my belly 

Carole just 2 more days,so excited for you,time does end up going quick doesn't it?

Jen. Welcome home   take some vitamin c to try and shift that cold 

Longing4. I use nasal sprays the whole time too,have to say I was exhausted and rundown on it by itself,but once I started stimms I felt completely normal again 

Miss_rudy  your wee embies continue to thrive 

Danni that's amazing.  they stay strong and you get a few snowbabies 

Nicho good luck for EC tomorrow 

Silly good luck  with scan in the  morning. 

Piesie. Some injections hurt and some don't,I look like a pin cushion. Lol  

Cas. Hope your side affects aren't too bad,drink plenty of water 

Fairy. Enjoy being pupo!!!  

Wallbanger. Welcome on board! It will fly in,don't be afraid to ask anything or share down or up! Days. The ladies on here are brilliant 

Gotahavehope. Love the pma! Welcome. 

Rosie welcome.  Is your injections for d/r or have you started stimms?

Yankee. Sweats aren't nice,it does get easier 

Well I've my scan at 8am so hoping my little follies are behaving and growing not multiplying!!! 
 to all xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Just a quick visit as I'm off to bed......sleepy head today!!

Good luck at your scan tomo jvdb......

DanniB.....wow!! That's great news on the eggs!! Ae you back for transfer tomo? 

Everyone else..... Sending   to you all xx


----------



## jvdb

Just a quick update about my excited,clever and well behaved follies. . Final scan has been brought forward to sunday and EC brought forward to tuesday!! So proud of my little ones growing big and strong! 
 to all from a very happy me!!


----------



## Dannib247

Jv thts fantastic news! Well done you  when are you doing your trigger shot x


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Welcome newbies!  This is a really nice positive thread so you will be very happy here!

Jvdb - you are right - it is really hard to keep up with everyone!  Am doing my best though!  You must be excited for Tuesday - good luck!

Dannib - great news about all your lovely little embies!!  When are you booked in for ET?

Carole - tomorrow is ever closer!  Am looking forward to my appointment - hoping there are no more delays...  Hopefully see you in the waiting room - know what you're wearing?  LOL

Silly - hope your scan went well...

Everyone else - hope you are all getting on OK without too many side effects...

I'm looking forward to the weekend for some chill out time and am excited about our appointment tomorrow - will keep you all posted on what they tell us...

Jen xxx


----------



## jvdb

Thanks girls,I'm thinking trigger will be sunday night?  Jen hahahahaha you sounded like a stalker,so what are you wearing?lol!!!


----------



## cas1703

Morning Ladies,

Have to check this twice a day now to be able to keep up with everyone!!

Piesie - Your lead arms made me chuckle - I feel like that everyday but thinks it's an excuse to stay in bed. I have told my partner that I will be too ill to get up in the morning to make the tea Ha Ha  

jvdb - Thank you for your advice. I have my target 4 x 500ml bottles by my side. Must never go too far from the toilet.

Did my second injection earlier with my partner beside me. He was cringing like a wimp and couldn't look but I didn't feel a thing!!

Have a good day xx


----------



## longing4baby

Morning ladies

i agree with cas you do have to checck this twice a day!!!

good luck to everyone to day that has scans or Ec or ET.  let us no how yous gpt on?

Welcome all newbies.

I have accupunture this evening.

Chat later xxxxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Morning ladies!

Jvdb - woohoo, great news on the egg collection!!  

jblox - good luck with appt tomo 

Everyone else - hope you are all doing well!

I had my scan this morning and although I have one at 18mm, the rest are smaller so not enough yet......lining is nice and thick at 11.6 though!!  I now have a scan booked for Monday and egg collection moved back.........hopefully those follies will grow all weekend!!
xx


----------



## chocbunny

Oh ladies, I'm sorry to do this on such a positive thread but can I please have some support?  Had a massive row with DH today on the way to picking up drugs from the clinic which I was so nervous about anyway.  He ended up saying again and again that "IVF is easy" and I just feel so hurt.  He has been drinking most evenings to cope with stress from his work and I've not made a fuss even though it is due to male factor that we are going through this (his rationale is that as we are having ICSI there is no reason for him to try and improve his counts) and I feel so let down that he can't even do the minimum any woman surely expects of showing some understanding and support for what we go through.
Composed myself for the appointment and then made a total fool of myself by bursting into tears in front of the nurse when I saw the syringes!  
Of course he has apologised and said he takes it back but you know how some things you can't "unhear"?  I feel so alone


----------



## jvdb

Chocbunny,I'm actually crying for you. Me and dh have had so many similar fights,and with the stress of all this it makes it harder to deal with. I just don't think men are able to get their heads round how much it emotionally and physically drains us. I've lost count of the number of times I've lost it and screamed its not fair me doing it on my own. He's continued to drink too,at first it really annoyed me,the nurse told him it was fine (could have kicked her) but when I thought of it,it is only once a week and its him winding down from work. Also if it was the other way around I would have a drink and I wouldn't know how to deal with him if he was an emotional  wreck. Sorry if.  This doesn't make sense,I'm trying to write quick on my phone so your not alone! Fact is,unless you have a feminine man,he is going to be a bit thick at times,say and do the wrong thing and need a lot of guidance to do the right thing. My dh spoke to his male boss  yesterday(who's wife has just had twins with ivf) and asked him did they argue while going through it. He said yes and at times he could have killed her or left her! So dh now happy we're  just normal 
Its hard and stressful,but its new to him aswel so he will put his foot in it. I just thank god I found ff to support me through it. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsHY

Chocbunny don't apologise, this is what we're all here for.
It sounds like your DH is trying to reassure you that you can both get through it by saying it is easy - but obviously we all know it isn't! He probably just doesn't know how best to support you.
My DH has also said some hurtful things during this process - e.g. for the last two months (Clomid cyles) he's said things like 'would you just hurry up and get pregnant, I'm getting bored now' and I've wanted to punch him! I think he's trying to lighten the mood but it just makes me feel even more inadequate!
I've also asked DH to cut back on booze and to take his nutritional supplements religiously every day - I think in the main part he is trying but he went out on Tuesday night and was really proud of himself for limiting his booze intake to 4.5 pints - WTF?! He's also said that he doesn't really have to worry because they can do ISCI if necessary (I wish he hadn't been there when the consultant was talking that through, now!).
You're bound to feel emotional, I guess just be accepting of that. Can you seek support from anyone else in RL, a close girlfriend etc? x


----------



## cullohill

Hello everyone, wow it is tough to keep up on here  i'm on day 3 of menopur managed to pass out doing jabs yesterday got real wrong spot hurt like hell bleed then passed out! sting like mad for ages but all ok now. Whole week to wait for next scan really hope follies grow beautifully and i don't get any set backs.

Hope everyone is getting on well with their treatment its so lovely reading how everyone is doing and at the different stages, sorry my brain can;t cope with replying to all....

chocbunny - so sorry you're having tough time, and sorry your OH has been hurtful i've been there i think the stress of it all makes us much more sensitive too and we take things to heart. I had row about drinking with my OH not long ago he'd promised he wouldn't and he had it's so tough, he now has promised he won't until after treatment i explained its only matter of couple weeks now and he see's it from my point. Have you had good talk about it?? have you anyone else to talk things through with. I go to accupuncture and its brilliant it's like a therapy session too as i talk to her about everything and she is so helpful and knows so much about ivf i come out feeling weight has been lifted.

Try stay positive, i know its hard, maybe give yourself a treat to get spirits lifted xxx


----------



## jvdb

Haha. Just read other replies,maybe we should have vented about the men on this before and we would have all realised we're normal!!   and not all 
Big  chocbunny 
  to all xxx


----------



## Dannib247

Chic massive hugshun I think men generally are oblivious to all this (I personally have felt less of a woman not being able to do the thing a women is designed to do naturally) my o/h did not under stand this at all he didn't see drinking as an issue even though I was doing everything by the book for both of us for a positive outcome. He lives by the rule what will be will be.. Argh! I think men just don't take into consideration how much strength women have to have going through this! It's literally rolling a dice hoping for 1 number to come out continuously. Have you thought about writing all your feelings down then giving it to him (that way your avoiding the 'stop nagging me' response) and popping out for dinner with friends whilst he mulls it over? 

I'm thinking of you Hun I hope he is able to realise you are in this together and your going through this to benefit each other x


----------



## TheYankee

Cullo - hope you don't go through passing out again!  That's my biggest fear with this needle thing.

jvdb, MrsHY, dannib & choco - sorry your DHs are being dorks!  I'd love for them to JUST have to put up with a dildo cam going up their keister ONCE and they'd never complain about having to give up drink or say stupid things again.  Luckily, DH was with me for my first dildo cam and he has never said anything and he's been taking his suppliments like a champ and has seriously cut back on his drinking.  

Silly - grow little ones, grow!!!

Longing - how was the accupuncture

Cas - I think I'll be the needle wimp and not my DH.

I'm on night two of waking up throughout the night...glad that the sniffing will be done in about a week.  I'm off Primulot as of Sunday and hoping for AF to come quickly so I can get my baseline scan.

Best to everyone!


----------



## fairyp1976

Chocbunny - I do really feel for you. Men are so black and white sometimes they just don't understand half of what us women go through. Keep positive! I found making sure my husband come to all my appointments with me made him realise just what we go through. I also made him do my injection 1) I just wasn't brave enough to do it 2) I wanted him to do it so that was his job and he could see if everyday what we go through (if that makes sense?) Well it seems to work as he has been very supportive. We were very lucky that we started our treatment in January and had already decided not to drink in January and he carried that on till the treatment was all done. 

I am worried if this time doesn't work how easy would it be for me to get him to stop again. Hopefully I won't need to know.

I take my test on the 3rd. Haven't been feeling very well today, just feel very run down. Hopefully it's not linked. 

Anyway best do some work. Will pop up later on for another update. Best of luck to you all. I will keep my fingers crossed for you all!

x


----------



## TheYankee

Best of luck fairyp!  Your body has been through a lot...being run down sounds about normal.


----------



## jblox78

hahahaha - dildo cam - Yankee that is hilarious!!  Can't imagine my DH would be too happy about one of them up his willy lol!!! 

Luckily my DH has been OK so far but we are not in the middle of things yet so I am anticipating that we may have some fall outs along the way - I definitely think men have a hard time comprehending how tough it is - it isn't their body that is going through all the upheaval - with us it is impossible to escape because we can't get away from our bodies' symptoms / signs - I found it hard enough whilst TTC naturally and getting nowhere and DH couldn't get why I was obsessing over the smallest of things...  I found a really good book written by a guy who went through IVF with his wife and DH found it helped with learning what actually goes on - it's called Test Tubes and Testosterone and you can get it on Amazon - very easy to read and not too long...

Jvdb - lol at your stalker comment!!  

Silly -   those follies grow grow grow over the weekend!

Cullo - hope you don't pass out again  

Jen xxx


----------



## Rnt

I know it isn't funny chockbuny but it does sort of reassure us all that we are in very similar boats! On the run up to treatment I was on a VERY strict diet (lighter life) and whilst I stuck to my 500cal a day my DH tucked into meals with the nutritional value of a low grate takeaway in quantities to feed a small family - honestly, our food bill actually went up during my starvation!  He too has continued to drink - apparently if he doesn't do it in front of me it's okay!!! They are just not as thoughtful as us gals.  

Doesn't make it any easier when we are pumped full of hormones.  I think there may be a slight tendency to be slightly more sensitive.  DH got quite an unsympathetic response last night to his thoughts he may be coming down with something - I don't think my response of "if you had taken your vitamins every day, eaten a bit more healthily and joined the dog and I on the occasional run you may have an immune system to protect against colds, you have 2 weeks to recover"was quite what he expected from his loving wife  

Good job we have each other!


----------



## CaroleMartin

Chocbunny im sorry your dh is being so inconsiderate on what you are going through right now. You always have us to have a lash out   Like someone has mentioned write down how you are feeling but get out the house for a drive or a walk while he is reading it. Let him digest it then talk about it with 2 clear heads.  LIke i have said before men are like kids they need talked to like kids. I really hope he sees sense and start being more supportive. 

Well last night i was really really stressed as you may all know now i have my appointment tomorrow to hopefully start dr but all yesterday ive been having really bad stomach cramps like period pain.  It got worst during the night and really thought it was going to start. But it hasnt yet and if it dose it would be 8 days EARLY ive never had it in all my life. Its always been like clock work. Why is my body doing this to me? WHY? 
My dh telling me not to stress too much incase it does bring it on.    Sorry for rambling on im just really scared that it comes and my treatment is going to be put back.

Jvdb thanks for letting me have a giggle with your and jens comment.   Me and jen is having treatment at the same hospital and we both have an appointment the same time tomorrow thats why she was asking. Shes not a stalker lol 

Jen im not sure what im wearing yet lol but youll not miss us. We stick out like a sore thumb.  What about you? You should do something like sneeze everytime a couple walks in lol The past few times ive been up we were the only ones in the waiting room. Hopefully all goes well for me till tomorrow and ill see you there, but if i dont hope all goes to plan with yourself and dh but let us know how yor get on  

Sorry ive not wrote any personals today having to rush to work now   

Hope everyone is having a better day than me but enjoy and have a relaxing weekend xx

Carole xx


----------



## Furegar

Hello,

I'm completely new to all of this, so I'm after a bit of advice.

I had my baseline scan on Wednesday, and started stimming that night. I have another scan on Monday and then again next Friday.

I have noticed people talk about diet reccomendations, eg no caffine or alcohol, but this hasn't been metioned to me at the clinic.

I keep alcohol to a minimum, but drink quite alot of coffee, should I be trying to drink less?

Any help would be much appreciated  

Thank you!


----------



## Rnt

Hi Furegar,

I startd DR on 14th and ea told at the pre-appointment no caffeine, alcohol, smoking (including in the presence of other smokers) and eat a healthy balanced diet - I think that was everything! Whilst I think there are some low level limits for caffeine and alcohol the advise I was given was that they are so low why bother and what you don't want is to be looking back if the result isnt right and start thinking if only I had avoided.....


----------



## Furegar

Hi,

Thanks for that. Thats what I had pretty much gathered from reading previos posts...........

I am currently following Slimmind World, so eat healthily, and don't smoke, but will get ditch the coffee for decaffinated!


----------



## Dannib247

Woohoo we are going for blasto transfer on Monday  I start pessaries tomorrow morning and evening then again sunday the hospital have said 13 embryos are going strong and doing what they are supposed to and 1 is a little slow so we may loose it over the weekend but you never know  can't wait now bring on 2ww 

Good luck for your scans tomorrow ladies hope they go well 

Carole fingers crossed the pains are just stress related and not af x

As for the diet we were told to be as healthy as possible to make your body the best it can be for ec et and implantation x good luck Hun x


----------



## longing4baby

eveing ladies

"Men are from Mars" so that might explain why they can be mean sometimes.  Hope you make it up chocbunny but make sure you let him lick up to you a bit so he wont do it again in a hurry.

Carolm - Hope you fell better x


Danni that brillant news OMg i never heard of as many as that surviving well done  

Welcome to newbies

Just in from accupunture - so tired so im going to to lite fire and lye up xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocbunny

Oh my goodness, thank you so much everyone.  You have no idea how touched I am by all your responses and how much care you show.  Don't know what I'd do without ff. jvdb, mrshy, cullohill, dannib, the yankee, fairyp, jblox, rnt, carole (sorry if I've missed anyone) thank you thank you  
DH is one of those "I've said sorry so can't we move on" types, which is all well and good but I still smart at the memory of his words and feel let down.  Think I'm just going to take it easy this weekend.  As longing4baby suggested I'll let him squirm for a bit but it's his birthday on Tuesday so will have to have made up by then!
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## TheYankee

RNT - I think I love you...great answer to your DH!  It cracked me up.

Choc - definitely take it easy & hope that you can make up by his birthday

Longing - a fire sounds fab!

Danib - that's amazing.  Just amazing.  I hope I have your luck!

Fruregar - welcome!  Definitely cut out all alcohol and caffeine (though you might want to do the caffeine slowly or you'll get headaches!!!) but alcohol is the worst!

CarolM - I got cramps like that last month but it was ovulation pain...I think our bodies are just out of wack with all of this and doesn't know what's going on.  I'd do a bunch of deep breathing exercises and imagine the pain leaving your body through your belly button (I've worked with pain patients and this seemed to work for them).  Hope AF holds off!

I'm off to bed soon...just beat!  Have a great weekend!  I'm playing my final two hockey games this weekend so need a bit of sleep.  We're having a social so I'm using Lent as my excuse as to why I'm not drinking!


----------



## Jammy J

Evening ladies,
Wow I havent been able to log on for a few days and cant believe how many of us are here in the same boat, what a great group of ladies you all are. There were so many posts to catch up on its unbelieveable. 
Glad everyone is doing well and am sorry for those of you that have un co-operative men at the mo! We really do come from different planets eh!
AFM I am on day 3 of stimming and scan booked for Monday to see how things are progresing, I have not really had any side effects from the bursulin or gonal F so am a little worried about whether everything is working as it should but I will have to be patient and wait for Monday for all to be revealed.
Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## Wallbanger

Sorry to hear chocbunny, it will be fine (maybe chuck some lax in the beer, with an enjoy sweetheart as  you pass it to him on th sofa (joke)).

Just to be nosy where is everyone having the first ivf cycle and how did you pick between clinics?


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Hi ladies, sorry not been on past couple of days, but have been reading how everyone has been getting on! 

Chocbunny....hope DH makes it up to you! I agree with the other ladies then men can't fully understand how all this can actually takes its toll physically and mentally and emotionally! They see it that "oh what will be will be" and "why you getting so upset". Know ones knows how this will affects you apart from the ladies that are physically going through it themselves! But know that you have support from everyone here! 

Danni....what a fantastic number of embies.....x  bet your so proud, it's amazing how attached you become, fingers crossed everything goes well for a Monday transfer x 

Jah.....glad your not getting any side effects....don't worry the drugs will be doing there jobs, everyone's different so worry 

Longing.....hope you had a great acupuncture session, relaxing in front of the fire sounds lovely!

Welcome to all the newbies, hope you finds great support here...x

Sorry for lack of personals, on the phone and it's hard to write! 

Afm....I'm having ET tomorrow morning and I'm a mixture of emotions! Has been quite an emotional day and have done alot of crying today! But excited to have my embie back on the "mother ship". It's going to be lovely to able to say I'm (pupo) (not going to say it loud till tomorrow! Lol. So we've had a take away, now watching jack and Jill the new Adam sandler movie! 

Hope you all have lovely weekends x  lots of baby dust x


----------



## Rnt

for ET tomorrow miss_rudy x


----------



## Martha Moo

Miss Rudy

 for ET tomorrow      

Donna Marie


----------



## Dannib247

Willbe thinking of you tomorrow miss r  hope everything goes smoothly Hun look forward to seeing that your pupo congratulations  and well done for getting through this ivf rollacoaster


----------



## Jammy J

Miss Rudy. Good luck for today. X


----------



## cullohill

Morning everyone, this place is so amazing it truly is great to read everyones stories and how we all probably go through very similar things with OH and symptons and worries etc.

Miss R - so excitied for you have everything crossed transfer goes well, can't wait till i'm in that position and i think i too will be crying alot 

Danni - amazing numbers well done you hope all goes well over weekend and monday goes well

Wallbanger - lax in beer made me chuckle   we are being treated at Burton on Trent, we had no choice as it's our local hospital and get our first on nhs, i have decided if it doesn't work this first time i'd like to try maybe CARE in nottingham they seem to have good results and lots of extra tests, thinking if paying might as well pay and have everything done to hopefully help chances

Yankee - hope the hockey goes well, i've got cross country lesson on my horse today and dressage lesson on monday then i'm thinking might have to slow up a bit with the riding, not looking forward to it as it's my life and passion but deep down know i wouldn't want to jepadise things and i did manage to fall off last monday which i haven't done for a very long time!!!

jah1234 - i am sure drugs are going there thing, i too haven't really suffered any side effects apart from hot flushes on DR, now on stims and still feeling fairly normal, think whole process is one long test of being patient, i'm counting down days till my next scan on friday, hope monday goes well

Fruregar - welcome along, yes efinitely cut out all alcohol and caffeine even decaf coffee has some in so maybe look at some totally caffeine free drinks aswell

Longing.....hope you had a great acupuncture session, i love my sessions always feel so good after and my lady so lovely ends up like a therapy session talking about everything 

RNT - loving comments to your OH made me chuckle, good for you sticking to your healthy eating plan must be hard

Choc - hope things with OH are better and you've made up for his birthday

Carole - hope tummy pains have settled and all goes ok today and you can start your treatment, i worry all the time about treatment being put back think we just want to get on with it and can see the end


Well i've managed not to pass out again, bit nervous doing jabs yesterday incase i screwed it up again but all ok thank goodness, had good accupuncture session yesterday and busy weekend with the horses planned as usual so hoping time will pass quickly until my next scan on friday. seems along way away and just hope things don't over stim. Did anyone get very bloated and uncomfortable from stims? i'm on 300 menopur just wondered if and when might happen.

Sorry if i've missed anyone, enjoy then sunshine its glorious here today baby sprinkles to all


----------



## cullohill

Morning everyone, this place is so amazing it truly is great to read everyones stories and how we all probably go through very similar things with OH and symptons and worries etc.

Miss R - so excitied for you have everything crossed transfer goes well, can't wait till i'm in that position and i think i too will be crying alot 

Danni - amazing numbers well done you hope all goes well over weekend and monday goes well

Wallbanger - lax in beer made me chuckle   we are being treated at Burton on Trent, we had no choice as it's our local hospital and get our first on nhs, i have decided if it doesn't work this first time i'd like to try maybe CARE in nottingham they seem to have good results and lots of extra tests, thinking if paying might as well pay and have everything done to hopefully help chances

Yankee - hope the hockey goes well, i've got cross country lesson on my horse today and dressage lesson on monday then i'm thinking might have to slow up a bit with the riding, not looking forward to it as it's my life and passion but deep down know i wouldn't want to jepadise things and i did manage to fall off last monday which i haven't done for a very long time!!!

jah1234 - i am sure drugs are going there thing, i too haven't really suffered any side effects apart from hot flushes on DR, now on stims and still feeling fairly normal, think whole process is one long test of being patient, i'm counting down days till my next scan on friday, hope monday goes well

Fruregar - welcome along, yes efinitely cut out all alcohol and caffeine even decaf coffee has some in so maybe look at some totally caffeine free drinks aswell

Longing.....hope you had a great acupuncture session, i love my sessions always feel so good after and my lady so lovely ends up like a therapy session talking about everything 

RNT - loving comments to your OH made me chuckle, good for you sticking to your healthy eating plan must be hard

Choc - hope things with OH are better and you've made up for his birthday

Carole - hope tummy pains have settled and all goes ok today and you can start your treatment, i worry all the time about treatment being put back think we just want to get on with it and can see the end


Well i've managed not to pass out again, bit nervous doing jabs yesterday incase i screwed it up again but all ok thank goodness, had good accupuncture session yesterday and busy weekend with the horses planned as usual so hoping time will pass quickly until my next scan on friday. seems along way away and just hope things don't over stim. Did anyone get very bloated and uncomfortable from stims? i'm on 300 menopur just wondered if and when might happen.

Sorry if i've missed anyone, enjoy then sunshine its glorious here today baby sprinkles to all


----------



## cas1703

Hi all,

Furegar - I read something in the last week when I was researching diet and it said a big no to anyhting that includes caffine including coffe, tea, fizzy drinks. It also said not to drink low-cal drinks like Diet Coke which contains Aspartame - which I am a bit miffed about!!

I will try and locate this article I read and let you know why.

I have cut out coffee, chocolate, fizzy drinks   and am drinking 1.5 litres water a day. I am also drinking Organic Milk as an extra source of protein and will eat 5 brazil nuts a day when I start stimming.

Will update soon, when I find out more.

Lots of love


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Good afternoon my beautiful lovelies....x

Well I am officially PUPO!! Yep, PUPO!! Wow that's sound great! I have a AAblast on board! It's so surreal and amazing to actually watch it happen so glad my DP was at my side, something you'll never could Imagine. 
So under other half instructions I have to lay on the sofa till he comes back from footie! He said he feels protective already! Pretty amazing.....I too already feel very protective of my tummy!  
We also had 3 already frozen today all blasts and 3 slower ones that will be monitored and a decision whether to freeze will be made tomorrow x 

After all the waiting and the weeks of d/r, stimmings and scans Ec, ET is the quickest of them all and is just like having a smear. 

Thank you all your well wishes, sorry about the me post! Will do personals later or tomorrow x


----------



## jvdb

Miss_rudy. So happy for you being PUPO!!!!  let him pamper you and relax! You deserve it  and its brilliant you have wee snowbabies xxx


----------



## longing4baby

Afternoon girlies

Im a bit on the slow side what does PUPO mean

Mrs Rudy so happy for you to be at this stage.  Fingers crossed for you  .

Sorry short message im trying to get house clean and beds changed before going to my sisters for dinner tonight.  Glad to have nite off cooking as my AF due today and feeling a bit down and swollen.  Big   for everyone have a great weekend girls xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Martha Moo

Longing4baby

PUPO = Pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Afternoon Ladies 

    Miss_Rudy ooooooh exciting stuff make sure you relax and get pampered  

    sorry i havnt done any personals its getting a bit big, havnt been on in a few days so had loads of pages to read back.
    
    hope everyone is doing well      

    had scan friday and i asked when will be poss e/c and she said monday week, that means 3 weeks on gonal f is this 
    normal?? but hey at least there growing, anyone else as slow as me  

    the doc was quite excited about it and there was me a lil disapointed that its taking so long 

    been getting a good price for gonal f at asda so if your clinic dont mind go get it there i saved loads and plus i work there so get 
    another 10% off yay me its worth looking at girls


----------



## TheYankee

Great news Ms Rudy!  Woo hoo!

I definitely will have to stop hockey- I was so dizzy during part of my game. Luckily not when the other team was around he goal.  We drew 1all.  Another game tomorrow.

Happy weekend all!


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Flying visit I'm afraid but just wanted to say woohoo to Miss Rudy for being pupo!! 

Dannie that's great news on the 13!!! Good luck with the transfer Monday

Sorry for lack of personals.....but hoping you are all well and happy 

Xx


----------



## longing4baby

Evening

OMG I was eating popcorn and was bitting some and crack my back tooth.  half of it has fallen out.  I got AF from hell .  Feel so bad i took painkillers there i dont know if thats a good idead when doing treatment can anyone advise.  I took co-codamol?


----------



## Dannib247

Miss rudy congratulations on being pupo !! What date is your otd

Longing your tooth if you can get down to asda they do a templet filling kits till you get into a dentist x as for treatment probably best to stick with paracetamol and hot water bottle and check with hospital on Monday x


----------



## longing4baby

hi danni

thanks for reply - nearest asda is an hour away.  just heading to bed with hot water bottle its troubing   Thank god my sis mad dinner dnite x


----------



## jvdb

^Goodluck^ today Danni.


----------



## Rnt

Bless you longing - hope your tooth is better today and young an get an emergancy Apointment sorted.

Yankee - pleased someone else is still trying to exercise, I manages my run yesterday but have found my recovery is rubbish.  Have aching muscles like I have never exercised before  

Hope everyone else is doing well, lots of positive thoughts


----------



## Dannib247

Morning ladies
How is everyone today?

Side effects of stimming and dr were nothing for me compared to the cyclogest pessaries my stomach is very tender and bloated constipated and feeling very sick the headaches are just horrid I really hope this is normal and it eases up I'm only on day 2!! 

As for today sunday dinner round the in laws this afternoon going to make some breakfast in a minute too x
Have a good day all x


----------



## cullohill

Hello ladies, hope you're all enjoying the nice weather this weekend.

Miss R - congrats how exciting look forward to hearing how you're feeling over the 2ww your 2 wks infront of me so fingers crossed you'll get BFP when i have my ET 

Longing - hope you got your tooth sorted

Yankee - hope hockey goes well today and you're not too dizzy, i had dizz spell today after ridden so glad it's 'normal'

Danni - hope side effects seetle down for you, i have been lucky too and not had too bad side effects from DR or stims so far. Enjoy your roast i'm doing beef and parents coming round later.

AFM - still feeling good slightly head achey but on whole fine, no bloating or full feeling yet from stims. Had good lesson on horse yesterday and rode well so luckily not affecting that yet 

luck to all xxx


----------



## jvdb

Whoops just noticed my blonde moment from this morning,because my final scan was brought forward to this morning instead of tomorrow,my sleep deprived brain must have thought it  was monday.   so Danni  for tomorrow!!  

Nicho.  Hope  everythings ok? 

Longing4. How's  your  tooth?  

Cullo. Hope that sore head clears.  

How is everyone  else? Well I've my trigger shot tonight and EC tuesday at 11am,so very happy and excited today 
  to all. Xxx


----------



## piesie

Afternoon ladies!  What a glorious day!  I think the sun really helps with the positivity!  

Not read back that far I'm afraid but congrats to Miss R for being PUPO    the 2ww goes well for you.

AFM I'm on d/r day 8 and still no sign of af although I've been feeling like she's on her way since day 3!  I'm usually as regular as clockwork and af was due yesterday so now I'm wondering what's going on  Why is it the only time you want af to arrive she keeps you waiting?  I had a nightmare with my injection yesterday... struggled to get the cap off the needle, then when I did I scratched all down my finger and bent the bloomin needle!    DH had to drop Angry Birds to run off and get another one!  Looking back, it was a bit of a comedy moment!  Fingers crossed today's jab goes a bit better! lol!

I'm still aching like billyo too... arms, neck and shoulders are soooo stiff but I keep telling myself it'll be worth it  

Hope everyone's having a good weekend x


----------



## Rnt

Good evening lovely ladies,

Piesie - I'm on day 13 of DR (gonapeptyl injection so no daily injections) and had aching muscles for all of the first week, eased up this week and AF arrived but then started with a horrible headache and I made the mistake of thinking lack of aches meant I was over that and went to my exercise classes and for a run yesterday - am suffering for it today!   it is worth it though.

Sorry for the lack of other personals lost of     thoughts going out to everyone.

Xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi ladies.....l hope you have all had a fab weekend!!

I'm back at the hospital for check up tomo.....hopefully those follicles are ready for plucking!! Any tips for this evening to help much appreciated......


Hope your all doing well xx


----------



## Dannib247

Right this is ittomorrow all going well it will end with us being pupo I don't think I have ever been so nervous in my life it's a very strange feeling knowing that it's all down to my body again fingers crossed it works!

Pie hope af arrives for you so you can start stimming!

Silliest try hot water bottle and milk chick shall look forward to hearing how your follies are doing x

Everyone else good luck for anything happening x x let's get some bfps from this thread  x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

DanniB......I was told no hot water bottles by my clinic......hard when we are all told different! I do tend to have a cushion on my belly all nite and my hands there in bed! Will def have more milk though 

Good luck for transfer tomo...... Pupo by this time tomo nite!! Exciting times for you xx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Evening ladies x

Quick stop, wanted to wish Danni loads of luck for tomorrow! Can't wait to have someone else to join the PUPO gang!  

To everyone else that's d/r, stinking or waiting for aunt flo to arrive hope your all ok x 

Well I'm 1dp5dt.....x quite a few more sleeps lol x 

More personals tomorrow as I'm off till Thursday! Yay!! 

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend x


----------



## longing4baby

Hi 

Danni & Sillest very best of luck tomorrow hope all goes well for yous  .

just after lovely chinese im going to head to bed as ive dentist in the morning


----------



## Nixsta2

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this so not sure what to be putting  

We have been TTC for 3 years after being together 4 years, with no success and after what seemed like forever we was put forward for IVF. The hospital could not find any reason why we was not able to conceive and advised that this would be the way forward, and called it an unexplained fertility.
At the beginning of Feb 2012 we received a letter with a date the following week for a consultation with the Clinic.  We have now had this meeting and have been advised that they are looking for me to start the treatment 21 days after my next cycle which is next weekend.....
So its all happening really quick which is good, I am now having all my emotions mixed up with excitement and nerves.  There just seems so much to be remembering and they have assured us that they will guide me through it all.  I just wondered if there is anyone else going through this as I would like to be able to talk to others who are experiencing the same thing.
I have spoken to close friends and family but I don't think they really understand how I am feeling and plus they all have children and babies which I find really hard, I am pleased for them all but I suppose I am jealous that for them it has been so easy.
It certainly has been a hard few years for me and my husband.
All these terms everyone are using are new to me as I said within 2 weeks of getting the letter we have had the appointment and a start date and we always thought we would have to wait maybe another year.

Also how is everyone getting there stats all up....

I do hope to speak to you soon and thankyou for listening to me, it is nice to chat to people in the same situation and now we realise we are not alone experiencing all these up and down emotions.


----------



## Rnt

Hi Nixsta 2,

You are not alone here.  We have all been through similar experiences and have found ourselves here.

I have been TTC for 8yrs, I only discussed fertility with my GP after an abnormal colposcopy highlighted that I may be going down the route towards further treatment for cervical abnormalities.  He referred me for testing and when this came back with nothing wrong (unknown infertility) made the referral for treatment.  My other issues thankfully didn't develop (for now).

This was last autumn, we got an appointment in October, detailing the treatment plan, saw the consultant in December and in Jan underwent our information session and started treatment on 14th Feb.  this isn't as quick as you but it was very daunting, and still is.  It was only a few days before I thought 'perhaps I should do some research' and realised I didn't have a clue what to expect!  

This forum is great, so many ladies going through the same thing.  

I currently have no idea what I will do if the treatment is successful (haven't really dated to think that way) but have a stack of luxuary holiday brochures for use in the event it's not  .  I go for a scan on Tuesday where I will hopefully move to the next stage - stims - injecting!!! Now that's going to an interesting time  .

Feel free to PM if you want to chat, but I am sure plenty of ladies will come back with really helpful support.
X


----------



## rosie79

Hi Nixta2,
Welcome, youve joined a brilliant thread. Im new too. I'm day 10 today of DR injections. 1st scan 7th march. Im ok although really sore breasts, im guessing this is normal everyone?
Wow yours start date came around really quickly, fantastic.....

Trying to keep calm and relaxed as much as possible, sometimes easier said than done. I know we are all in the same situation but in a few weeks we will all be the 'experienced ones' advising other newbies   

Can I just ask how others are managing people asking questions? We have a few social events coming up where I wont be drinking and also ive started dring decaf at work and colleagues keep knowingly nodding at me as though they think im pregnant..... I want to swear at them and tell them to mind there own business..... aarrgghhhh..........


----------



## longing4baby

Morning ladies

Welcome nixsta.

Like you i got a shock at app to say we would be starting after next AF.  Im currently on nassal spray,  thank god i didnt have to many side effects.  i had sore boobs but they have settled down.  but im seem to be eating more.  i to am taking decaf i told my family so they understand but im telling friends its for a detox for lent same with alcohol.

I think its very hard for people to understand what yu are going through (IVF) unless they have been through it.  My friend has just had her first cycle in jan and got BFP.  Imagine would be great.  

Im currently doing accupuncture to help blood flow. 

I also got Zita West CD for relaxing and its very good.  I know its only 30mins but finding that 30 mins sometimes is hard.

We have been TTC 4 yrs also.  Ive a 6yr and 5Yr old daughers. Ive had one miscarriage at 7 weeks 4 yrs ago.  I have told to many about treatment as i told family and all they say is if it doesent work you have two beauiful girls.  Of course i know this and i am so grafeful as they are my world but i never thought i would stop at 2.  Im so longing for a baby and its very hard when ive 2 sisters in laws one of them has had two and one of them has had 3 while we have been trying and thats not to mention friends.  Its also very hard as my 6yr old keeps asking why we have no more babies as her friends mammys keep getting them so if anyone can help me out with excuse for that question i would be very grateful. I keep telling her its not our turn yet but that excuse is running out!

We have unexlained infertility.

Ive had breast cancer at 25 but caught in time so i didnt need treatment just removal of tumor and yearly check ups for rest of me life.

anyway thats enough about me. Hope you find this tread very helpful.

Rosie - Use lent as an excuse.

RNT - hopefully you wont need a holiday you will have other things to save for if you get BFP.

Anyway bettter do

Danni & sillest let us no how you got on today best of luck again xxx

 to everyone


----------



## chocbunny

Morning ladies, happy Monday  
Just wanted to pop on and see how everyone's doing.  Piesie thank you so much for making me laugh out loud at your DH having to drop Angry Birds to get you a new needle!  Guess they're all the same!

Nixta2 this is a great group on here.  Like you I felt IVF happened very quickly for us - we are fortunate that we don't have the agony of waiting that so many couples have but at the same time don't have so long to get used to the idea.  To start with I felt so alone as I didn't know anyone else that had been through IVF (except a distant second cousin who ended up with triplets 20+ years ago  ) but after reading a lot on here it helped so much to realise you are not the only one going through this.  I'm sure you'll soon get your head round all the terms in no time.

AFM, I just did my first injection!!!!  DH travels a lot with work so I've been awake since he left at 4am trying to distract myself.  Had decided 9am was the best time for me and OMG 8-9am was the worst!  Had a funny five mins of pacing the kitchen and swearing and then just did it!  I guess I just wanted to pass on to everyone still working up to this point that you will find a way to do it.  I put on some happy music, iced the site for ages and then didn't look as I put the needle in - only after a few seconds I looked down and it hadn't gone in at all so had to push a bit harder!!!  It didn't sting though, didn't feel anything - it's so true that the idea is worse than the reality.  Feeling very proud of myself for not collapsing into a terrified, crying mess like I did in front of the nurse! 
DH has just found out he is away all next week with his work so I'm glad I'm not relying on him too much.  Shame he'll get away without witnessing the hot flushes!

Sending best wishes out to you all


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Welcome Nixsta!

Miss Rudy - Congrats on being PUPO!  I am keeping everything crossed for you...

Dannib - wishing you all the best of luck for today - looking forward to hearing how you get on...

Silliest - good luck to you too for your scan!

Carole - how did it go on Saturday?  We arrived a few minutes early and were taken in straight away - waiting room was empty!  We just had some bloods taken, I had a couple of swabs and we got a pile of paperwork to fill in...  Next appointment 3 weeks today!  I had a quick look round the waiting room when I came in to get DH after my swabs - not sure if you were maybe in your appointment already...

Rosie - I know exactly what you mean!  As we got married just under a year ago it's like everyone is waiting for something to happen - have been to a couple of work events and have been laying off the alcohol but everyone gets really suspicious!  I put on a little weight over Christmas (as an apple shape when I put on weight I get a wee pot belly) and I swear people have been looking at my stomach more haha!!

Jvdb - hope your scan goes well!

Chocbunny - that's so exciting - glad your first injection went OK - I'm dreading mine!

Everyone else - hope you are all doing good and the symptoms aren't bothering you too much...

AFM - we had our screening appointment on Saturday - feel like we're actually getting somewhere now!  Had a screaming row with DH at 7am (well it was me doing all the screaming!) as he is very very tidy and I had asked him to keep all our paperwork in a safe place - when he got it out my letter from the GP with my last smear results and rubella info was missing and I could specifically remember giving it to him to put away a few weeks ago - he said I'd never given it to him and I think with the past two weeks being so busy at work and with all the waiting I got a little bit mad and started shouting - he eventually found it in his bedside drawer but wouldn't apologise - just said I was a psycho!!!!!!  Let's see how much of a psycho he thinks I am when I have all those hormones pumping round my body haha!!

Jen xxx


----------



## chocbunny

Oh jblox, I had to reply to your post about arguing with your dh.  They just don't get it do they?! 
Like you, I have my moments even without the hormones so it's probably a good thing for DH he's away with work all next week!


----------



## jvdb

Morning ladies  

Welcome Nixta.  I found  this site  before starting treatment and from talking and reading on here about what  happens,by the time  I  was  at  appointments,getting meds etc  I  already knew  what to expect and it  wasn't  as daunting.  So stay on here and you will get a lot of advise  and support  from  people going through the  same treatment and  the emotional ups  and downs  that go with it 

Jen.  You  really do make me giggle.  

Choc. Well done you!!!  The 1  time I'd to inject  myself I stabbed  myself twice in  my  belly and in my finger and thumb!  

Rosie. I tell everyone  it  was my new year resolution and  I just don't want  to drink again because  I can't stand the taste anymore.  Say your off it for lent 

Afm. Well had final scan yesterday,trigger shot last night,drug free  day today!!  And egg collection 11am tomorrow!!!!! it all  seems to have happened so quick.  
A  very happy  drug free me 
  to all xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi Ladies, 

Just a quick message as at work and got lots going on with meetings etc!

Had my scan........  Lining is 12.5 which is fab!!  Right side, they could only see two, one at a 6 and the other at a 25!!!  That’s huge!  There were some little shadows around it which could be more behind it, but they couldn’t get to them.  

Left side, 12 in total, biggest……26!!!  Which is great!  Then it’s 16, 15, 14 and down from there to 7.

So, they want me back Wednesday for another scan to give those smaller ones chance to get bigger and then egg collection Friday.  I don’t think egg collection will change from Friday now, but who knows.

Hope you are all doing ok!
xx


----------



## Doofuz

Afternoon guys, good to see most of you are doing well! 

I'm all set for EC next week, I have my day 7 scan on Wednesday and am currently doing all I can to help the follies grow big and strong. Panicking slightly if dates change as have sorted out with my clients that I won't be working that day and they have all sorted alternative childcare. If we have to do another cycle I am definitely taking the whole time off. The stimming drugs have given me lots of new side effects to mull over, my poor husband   I sleep a lot, but then I do have the luxury of having afternoons off. 

jvdb - good luck for your EC tomorrow, all the very best   

Chocbunny - well done on your first injection, the routine of them really helps me to focus, I hope you get on well with them   

Nixta - Welcome!   

Miss Rudy, woohoo! PUPO...enjoy and good luck for you and your embies   

jblox - I know how you feel, I can't trust my other half with anything important...and you are right, with those hormones going round, he wants to watch out! I am a   on these stimming drugs! 

Hi Carole!   Hope you are doing well


----------



## Dannib247

I'm back and pupo  all went really well currently eating lunch in bed made by the oh could get used to this  otd a week on Thursday  lots of things to do to keep me busy 

Jv yay for being drug free good luck for tomorrow 

Silliest that's great news chick 

DooF good luck for ec next week


----------



## Nicho

Choc bunny here is a big hug 

I do truly believe that woman are a lot stronger than Mensa we show our emotions with tears

Maybe it's his way of showing his feelings and dealing with it !!

The wrong way I know but his pride must be hurt and he is trying to put a front on ??

I know that it's so hard And IVF can be a lonely experience  try and stay strong and remember all of us ladies on here will always support u as we all totally understand xxxxx


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all!  I survived both of my hockey matches, though I was a bit dizzy and dry mouthed through the whole thing.  Just waiting now for AF to show up (and no longer having to sniff...HATE) which I hope will happen soon.  I'll get my scan, have the dilapan inserted (which in investigating, looks like a tampon for your cervix...it swells up like one), and then start my injections.  I hope I "pass"!

Dannib - congrats on being PUPO!  Woo hoo!  Best of luck in the 2ww!

Doof - glad that you are all set for EC.  Not so happy to hear that stimming has new side effects...the ones I have with sniffing are annoying enough!

Silly - great scan results!  Woo hoo!

jvdb - yay for a drug free day & EC tomorrow.  Will be crossing fingers for you!

Jblox - isn't it great when things feel like they are starting to move forward.

Choc - glad to hear from someone else that the injections aren't so bad.  Hope they continue to stay that way!

Rnt - hope the scan goes positively tomorrow and you get to start stimming!

Nix - welcome!  I've just told people two things - that I gave up alcohol for Lent and for people who I know a bit better, I said that I was on a medication that doesn't allow me to drink.  Usually they are fine with letting it go there.  My nearest and dearest friends do know what I'm going through and are very supportive.  And I just said that I wanted to be healthier so I gave up caffeine.  Best to you in your journey!


----------



## jblox78

Hello!

Dannib - congrats on being PUPO!!!!  Have everything crossed for you...

Jvdb - glad you had a chuckle - if we don't laugh we will definitely cry    Good luck for EC tomorrow!!!!

Chocbunny / Doofuz - I can get quite bad PMT and DH is usually very good although I do find it irritating when he thinks that every time I am mad it must be hormonal!  I have tried to explain to him that sometimes I am mad because of something he has done not just because I have PMT haha!  So am expecting some mood side effects when I start treatment - who knows I might be lucky...

Silly - sounds great!  Only four days to go - fingers crossed!!

Yankee - hope AF shows up soon...

Jen xxx


----------



## rosie79

Dannib... congrats on being Pupo. how exciting keep that little twinkle warm....

How many embryo's did you have put back? Im at Liverpool and they are very keen on only having one if your under 35. just wondered what your experience was?

big hugs. sending lots of    and   
x x x x


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies,

Well, after moaning yesterday that af was late, she arrived today and don't I know it - aching all over   Never been so glad to see her!   My baseline scan is Thursday & I then start stimming on Gonal f.  Eeeeek! it all seems even more real now 

I'm having tx at Spire Harpenden and then EC and ET will be at the London Fertility Centre.  Is anyone else at Spire or LFC?

Sorry, there's no personals as I haven't had a chance to read back yet.


----------



## longing4baby

Just checking in girls

JVBD - Best of luck tomorrow.  

 for everyone else xx


----------



## Jammy J

Evening ladies,
Dannib - many congrats on being pupo, sending you lots of    thoughts x
JV - good luck for egg collection tomorrow, will be thinking of you
Silliest - not long to go now, how exciting.

I had my first scan today since stimming, think they could see 4 follicles on the right and 1 on the left with possibly others hiding behind this one.  Lining was 3.5 at this time too.  I was hoping they would see more follicles than this and lining a bit thicker but at least there were some there. I keep telling myself not to get disheartened as its still quite early days. Have come to bed with a hot water bottle and tomorrow I will be drinking lots of milk and stocking up on pineapples and    everything keeps on growing over the next week.

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hi Girls

Cant believe how much i have missed from staying away for a few days!

BIG BIG CONGRATS to MISS RUDY and DANNI     Sorry this has came late.   

Yankee - Hope af comes soon and thanks for the deep breathing exercise. I was using them while i was in the waiting room. Glad you survived your hockey games. I've got zumba tonight dreading what im going to be like.  

Doofuz - Oh no more new side effects to look forward to.   Hope ec goes well next week  

Jvdb - Hope all goes well with ec will be thinking of you  

Jah - Sending you    ill have my fingers crossed 

Longing - Aww hope you got your tooth sorted.  

Cullohill - Glad to hear youre still getting to enjoy your horse

Chocbunny - I'm dreading my injections. I went all funny when i got mines on sat and i didnt even have to do it myself! 

Silliest - Good luck with your scan on wed  

Nixsta - Welcome you will now get addicted lol Its great to hear your journey and that you didnt have to wait long for ivf.

Jen - Glad it went well with your appointment. So disappointed we didnt meet.   We had left early for the hospital but when we got there the door was locked so had to take the long way and by the time we got there the waiting room was really busy (never seen it like it) All the girls in the room was either on their own or with there mums but there was one guy sitting on his own on the left hand side as you walk in. I was busy looking up ff to see if you had left a mess and when i looked up he had disappeared.  Was that dh. I was sitting right at the front facing the door - i was chinese dh was white. oh ill be kicking myself if it was you 

AFM- Everything went well on sat af stayed well clear away. All that stress  Well got my Prostap injection. Went all funny when i seen the needle and forgot to ask a list of stuff.  Well got sent away straight after the jag and to wait for af and to come back on the 15th march for scan and to collect injection. Is that right only because everyone seem to either continue to inject or sniff while dr. Is it becaues My AMHlevel is concidered normal 23.4. Also not feeling much side effect just bloated and very tender tummy and lack of appetite.  OR Should i really shut up an not worry.   

Sorry to anyone that i have not mentioned but hope yous are all doing great   

Better go before i take up the whole page  

Carole xx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Jah - keep stocking up on those pineapples!!  Fingers crossed for you!

Piesie - you must be excited!

Carole - I think I saw you!  Sitting facing the door?  I just popped my head in after our appointment and DH was sitting right next to the door...  The stalker type questions might have helped after all haha!  Hopefully we will bump into each other again...  So how come you were posting at 2am - couldn't you sleep? 

My boss is on holiday this week and I am pretty quiet - so am finding myself constantly logging back in to FF to check on everyone!!

Jen xxx


----------



## jvdb

Thanks girls,so nervous! Will be back later and  let you know  how i get on.  Xxx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Morning...x

Jvdb.... You'll be fine. Good luck, look forward to hearing from you x 

Jah.....slowly does it!! allows them to grow evenly together!! Keep the warm, drink milk and eat a few brasil nuts daily x

Jblox.....get addictive doesn't it, all this ff checking. At least you are safe knowing your boss is on hol, 

Piesie.....Almost there....so exciting!!

Rosie....my clinics the same. Only allows 1 if your under 35. I had 1 put back saturday just gone.

The Yankee..... i played netball up untill the started stimming....!! i really miss the girl get together and the fun we had. Was gutted when i had to give it up!! I was also suppose to be going on one of the girls hen weekend this coming weekend but cant as im Pupo, and there going to a spa. But Sacrifices have to be made for some thing we have dreamt about for a long time!! 

Carole.....Icant give you any advice about the protocol they've put you on hun, sorry!! But the must know what there doing...so have faith.  

Doof......EC, next week..whoop!!!  excited!!

Rnt....hows you hunni 

Nixsta.....welcome to the lovely thread.  

Danni........How's my fellow Pupo lady!! You taken time of work? I'm off till tomorrow then back for 3 days!! Cant believ your OTD is next thursday! Which is before mine, which me and my DP have kept to our selves... hope you dont mind. Just feels the right thing to do. You feeling any differnt? I keep getting itching on my tummy but don't want to read to much into it as its so early. Hope your not finding yourself going   

Hello..to everyone elso too.....!!! GREAT BUNCH ON HERE 

Afm i'm 3dp5dt....feeling good but knackered by the afternoon, finding my appetite has increased but trying to munch on good healthy foods!! lol...all good though.

Sending loads of     to everyone x


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello everyone 

Jvdb thinking of you  

Miss Rudy Thanks for reassuring me   I should really trust the hospital but sometimes reading others experiance gives me doubt thats why dh is wary on me checking but in a good way though. Hope you are putting your feet up and relaxing as much as you can. Leave the houshold chores for now coz what you are going through is alot more important    

Jen I cant believe we met and not realised it.   It was my fault for trying to mysterious but i really hope we get a chance to meet again   Oh now i sound like a stalker.lol  Hope work is a wee bit easier while the boss is away on holiday. Now get back to work!!! lol

Carole xx


----------



## jvdb

Well I'm back.  . It wasn't as painful as I thought it would be,morphine was good and I was able to listen to them counting. I got. 12 eggs!!  So pleased,need them all to ge jiggy now      I'm a bit sore and tired.  ^cuddle^ and.   to all xxx


----------



## Rnt

Carole,

I only had the one jab at the beginning of DR (gonapeptyl) I am now waiting for my base line scan (2 weeks later) to see if I'm ready to start stimming this evening.  

Good luck
X


----------



## jblox78

haha Carole - mysterious and a stalker!  Well hopefully we will see each other soon!

Jvdb - that's great!!!  Have a good rest and here's hoping your wee eggs are getting jiggy as we speak!!!

Hope everyone else is doing good - I'm off to do some work!

Jen xx


----------



## gottahavehope

Hi Ladies 

Lost the thread a bit had a crap night on day 8 of burselin injections. Been quite ruffff with down reg. Been in bed most of the time! hey hoo.  So when I was wide awake last night I tried to read all 40 pages to try and get to know all a bit better and keep up   I failed so just to start  somewhere a bit recent congratulations JVNB hope I got that right   

and to rest    .


----------



## CaroleMartin

Jvdb Geat news 12 egg yeah!!!Hope they are all getting jiggy     

Rnt Thanks for info. Dont feel too worried now. Hope you start stimming tonight  

Jen if we keep going like this we might get barred from ff         

Better go and get ready for zumba.

Carole xx


----------



## Jammy J

Jv - fab news. So pleased.have an early night xx


----------



## Rnt

Good evening ladies,

Well back from my mammoth trip to the hosp (for any newbies I have a 2 1/2 a 3 hr journey each way) base line scan went well andi start with my stimming injections tonight.  Eeek!

Sorry for the lack of personals, thoughts are with you all
Xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Rnt - best of luck with stemming!

Jv - woo hoo! Great news!

CM - have fun with Zumba!

Welcome back gotta!  Hope you start feeling better...I'm beat from down regging!


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Jvdb....woohoo, 12 all getting jiggly as we speak!! When do you find out how many have fertilised?

To those on pupo......hope your all feeling good and staying positive!

I'm back tomo at 8.30am for another scan but they did say more likely egg collection Friday seeing as I had some big ones down there!, had tummy pains so hoping that means more big ones growing!!  Egg collection is scaring me though!!  

To everyone else, hope your all well and having a good week so far......mines just dragged!!
Xx


----------



## cas1703

Evening Ladies,

Has anyone else had problems with dry skin??  I think I must be pretty lucky as I am not suffering anything else much.

However, my twinkle  is about as dry as a bit of chamois cloth that's been in the sun 6 months, my skin generally has become dry and flaky and today my eyes have become really gritty. Have picked up some eye drops to try and lubricate them a bit. Is this a common side effect for anyone and how have you dealt with it??

DH says it's very odd down there HA HA!!

Lots of Love


----------



## Kittykong

Hi ladies, would you mind if I join you all? Just found out that DH has low sperm count & 98% antibodies and i have a low AMH of 4.84... So been told to get down the IVF route quick sharpe! I am also a chronic spotter usually from about 7/8 dpo so a whole heap of problems to contend with!  

I am hopefully having a hysteroscopy on march 9th to rule out any other resin for the spotting and then we'll go straight into IVF on cycleday 21 on 18th March. Im with Mr. Watson at Spire. 

Does anyone else on here have challenges with their AMH ?


Vicky x


----------



## Rnt

First injections done! very proud of my 'just do it' approach - how strong we all are when we need to be  

Love to all
Xxx


----------



## Dannib247

Jv so pleased for you Hun  it's no where near as bad as you think it's going to be is it! Looking forward to hearing your fertilization  yay!

Carole hope your well

Miss Rudy I'm really good thanks off work till Monday but kind of wish I was back sooner as oh goes back to Belfast till 9th march so think I will be symtom spotting lol
So far had period type cramps and a heavy about to come on feelibg if you know what I mean how you getting on? Did you get a pic of your embie? I can't stop looking at ours even though it's just a blob it's our blob  x


----------



## longing4baby

Evening Ladies

Danni - glad you are feeling good.  wel done you.

Rnt - great to have your first injection over.

JVBD - Hopefully your DH  is getting busy tonight.

welcome kittykong.  this is a great thread of girls.

Silliest - best of luck for morning and friday xx

Mrs rudy - how are you keeping?

carol, cas , The Yankee,  Jah, Doof, Jbox, pises, rosie, nicho and choc how are yous all keeping.  (Hope i havent missed anyone)

Got my tooth fixed yesterday on top of getting flushes i didnt have this till now do the last the whole time or is it a phase.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi Ladies, only just found this thread   I've been posting in the over 40's current cyclers.

I'm on a short protocol with LWH. Last night was my 7th injection of Fostimon and this morning I started my Cetrotide injections. I had a scan Monday & the good news is that I am responding to the injections & my follicles are growing (the doctor wasn't sure if I would respond due to my low AMH). Can't remember how many, but I think they said I had 5 on side & 2 on the other. One is 11.5 mm & the next biggest is 10.5 mm so they seem optimistic that I will reach their desired 17-18mm. Re-scan again this Friday. Fingers crossed I will have reached the optimum size, then it will be a probable EC next Monday.

Not having too many side effects apart from terrible bloating from mid aftrenoon. Anyone else on the short protocol?

Good luck to everyone     

Sweets x


----------



## TheYankee

Hi Sweets! Another golden oldie to join this board...they are lovely here too!

Longing - glad your tooth got fixed...you must feel so much better!

Dannib - enjoy your days off and hoping the best for you!

Rnt - well done on first injection!

Kitty - welcome.  I too have low AMF and have been a spotter.  I'm currently down regging and hoping for AF to arrive (no spotting this month).  Hope you figure it all out in the investigations!

Cas - skin is definitely dry but I'm also VERY thirsty so drinking a ton.  Everything is itchy right now...sigh.

Silly - exciting for Friday!  At least they make sure you are out of it when they do EC...I'm sure you will be fine.  Crossing my fingers that you get lots of viable embies to play with!

Enjoy 'hump day' all!  I'm heading to my ILs tonight and MIL is going to make us a lovely Indian meal with pakoras and rotis and daal.  I can't wait!


----------



## Nikoo

Hi Everyone,  
I am new to this site. My name is Nikoo.  I had embryo transfer about 4 days ago and I'm going crazy.  I have been off work just to be sure that I have done everything possible.  We had to pay for the treatment as I had previous children.  I had abdominal cramps for the last 3 day, feel bloated.  Yesterday, I started feeling sick.  Is this how it's suppose to be?  I have read some forums and most of themx say that cramps are good sign but the cramping sensation has now subsided. I am just s worried that the treatment has not worked. 

Nikoo xxx


----------



## jvdb

Welcome Newbies 

Nikoo. Try to stay positive and relaxed,everyone is different,some people get symptoms,some don't 

Yankee. What is hump day? I'm sore down there so there will be no humpin in this house 

Longing4. Glad your tooth is better! I only got a few hot flushes. 

Danni. Congrats being pupo!!  

Cas.  Hahahahaaa  tmi! But yea dryness is a side affect 

Rnt. Well done on injection 

Silly. EC is fine!!! My clinic doesn't do sedation just pain killers (morphine is brilliant!) And after it I said is that it? And I'm a wimp were pain is concerned,so you will be ok 

Gottahavehope. D/r is awful,but once. Stimming starts you'll feel brilliant! 

Hi to everyone else and good luck at whatever stages you are at. 

Well made the phone call this morning,got very emotional (happy) I have 9 embryo's!!!!!! 7 that should be suitable to freeze!!  .  I was so worried about them! Go on friday morning to get my little 1 or 2 (hospital decides :-( ) brought home with their mummy! (Me!)
  to all xxxx


----------



## TheYankee

jvdb -       Hump day - the middle of the week or hump of the week...once you get over the hump, it's almost the weekend!  

Nikko - welcome.  I have no idea about symptoms...from what I've read, almost everything seems normal to me, though if you are in a LOT of pain, you should call the clinic.  I'm doing it on my own dime as well, but it's cause I'm old.


----------



## cas1703

Hi Ladies,

Thank you TheYankee and jvbd,

Thank you for confirming that for me. I have to make a joke out of this for me a bit so I don't get too anxious or wound up. My eyelids are red raw today and I look like I have been crying non-stop but just telling people it's winter hayfever  

Longingforbaby - Hope your toothache free now

Lots of love

Cas


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Afternoon Ladies

    Been a very busy week with lots of work and scans and bloods in between so havnt been on for a few day, hope every one is
    doing well   

    Dannib- congratulations on being pupo     

    Rnt- glad your scan went well and good luck with your injections  

    Silliest sausage- good luck with your E/C friday  

    Jvdb- wow congrats on your 9 embryos and good luck for friday     

        Iv had a bit of a rollercoaster week to be honest and for some silly reason i thought they was going to cancell my cycle  
        but i went for a scan today and they said for me to trigger tonight and come for egg collection friday    im a bit nervous
        but so so excited  this is my 1st time so don't no what to expect so any advise will be fantastic


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Hope you're all having a good "hump" day!!!

Jvdb - congratulations on your embies - that is great news!!!  Bet you can't wait til Friday...

Cas - you made me chuckle with our post earlier  

 to everyone...

Jen xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Sweet cheeks- great news and best of luck!

Cas - eyelids sound painful.  Ouch! 

Hi Jblox!

And good news...AF has begun!


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Thanks guys......I still worry though, silly me!! So yes, all went well today, have a couple of follies at 30 & 32!!! So therefore EC on Friday at 9.15!!

Trigger injection tonight.....I have it as a pen.....not used one of those before!!

How is everyone else doing....? Xx


----------



## jvdb

Evening ladies 

Silly and Sweetcheeks.  Its really exciting your both doing your trigger shot tonight!  EC is fine,are you being sedated? You will be a bit sore and tender after but just get plenty of rest. Silly  I will be getting mine put in at the exact time yours are coming out! . Enjoy your drug  free day girls!    

How's our PUPO ladies doing? Has it sunk in yet?  

Yankee. Still   at what I thought hump day was!   and yay for af! 

Cas. Actually them eyes sound like conjunctivitis,get yourself to the doctor in the morning,no need to suffer any more than you need to with everything else your  body is going through  

Jen. Have you got your trench coat and dark glasses for your next visit to the clinic? Hehehe only joking 

Seriously don't know how I meant to do a 2ww when I can't even do a 2 day wait! I just want to know my little 1s are ok and get 1 (hopefully 2) back where they belong. Feel so empty now. I'm also googling everything to see what's best to do after transfer. I'm really going to send myself  
 to all xxx


----------



## jblox78

Hi ladies!

Jv -   ha ha that is a good plan - carole will definitely know!! it's me - think i'll wear a carnation too!!  Stay away from google!


Yankee - hooray for af!

Silly and sweetcheeks - good luck with your trigger shots! 

Jen x x


----------



## Dannib247

How exciting ladies yay for trigger shots! Hope they go well!!
So busy few days for this thread!! Good luck all shall be thinking of you x
Hello to all newbies hope your doing well x
As for me feeling really lost at the min my oh left earlier to go back to camp so it's me going it alone again I'm trying my best to avoid the Internet to stop researching but just can't only really getting slight cramping I'm seriously hoping this is a good thing I've also found myself feeling a bit 'damp' sorry tmi not sure if it's the pessaries hey ho a week tomorrow we will know either way 
Good luck all xx


----------



## cas1703

Hi all,

If I can make a few of you laugh then that's cool with me. Anything to make this easier for you. I've been with my partner 20 years now and we still have loads of laughs every day - it keeps us sane.

jvbd - Good advice - I did go at tea-time and unfortunately it is just the downreg's which is drying my skin out. All my skin is red but my eyeballs just glistening like two headlights!!  It looks like someone has tried to colour me cheeks in with a red marker pen but missed and got me eyes  . If I don't rub them it's OK

As you all probably starting to work out - I'm a bit mad   but


----------



## Jammy J

JV - great news, roll on Friday for you.

Silliest + Sweetscheeks, so excitig thats its trigger shot time  will be thinking of you lots.

I went for another scan today, think 7 follicles now all about 10 in size with a few other smaller ones, so am still hoping and praying they all carry on growing and egg collection will be one week today.
Nurse said my hormones from blood on Monday was a little low, does anyone know what that means??

take care all xx


----------



## Dannib247

Jah they might up your dose a bit Hun it's trial and error everyone reacts differently x
But yay for your follies growing keep up milk/ nuts etc x
Cas hi Hun lifes to short not to laugh  how are you getting on with treatment ? X


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hi Ladies

    thanks for the good luck msg with my trigger shot, to be honest i was a bit of a wimp, i wanted my d/h to do it for me but he was
    working late, i had to do gonal in one leg then trigger in the other i had the window open trying to get some air   i really 
    to push myself to do it, but hey its all done   and injection free tomorrow yay 

    jvdb-  to be honest i didnt ask i was so excited   im hopeing they do sedate me as i am a big baby, ooooooh so excited for you 
              for friday good luck  


    jblox and jah thanks for the good luck with the trigger nd good luck jah with all your follies  

      hope everyone has a good day  

    donna x


----------



## longing4baby

morning girls.

Silliest & Sweet - glad you got you injections done.  im starting mine next friday and im treading it as then ive to have scans every 2 days cos i a risk case of over simtulation  .  my hosptial is 90 mins away on a good day. 

JV - Good luck tomorrow.

Jah - You will get there they might up your dose x

Cas, The yankee, Jbox hope all is well.

Ive accupuncture today am going to mention these headaches and hot flushes see can they so anything.

Have a good day everyone 
 For everyone lots of  .


----------



## cullohill

Morning everyone, 

Having real pants day been feeling bit down and negative about it all recently and quite emotional and today had to have family dog put to sleep and couldn't stop crying not sure if it's hormones making it worse or what  
It just feels like i've been going forever now, 3 1/3 wks down reg and now on day 9 stims scan tom to see if follies have grown and thats first scan on stims everyone else seems to have lots scans to see how things are in there and i have no idea. don't feel that bloated so think thats bad sign, bit uncomfortable riding today so maybe something is going on, just feel low and that my clinic seem to drag everything out.....

Sorry to be such a martar and to spill things out on here.

Hope eveyone is doing better than me xxx


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Cullohill - sorry you are having a bad day - when we had our dog put to sleep I was devastated so that is a hard thing to deal with anyway without all the hormones and worry over your treatment    Hopefully once you have had your scan you will feel better about things...

Longing - enjoy your acupuncture - am going to get started back on that very soon...

Sweetcheeks - well done on doing the trigger shot by yourself!

Cas - have you been using eyedrops - that ounds so uncomfortable  

Danni - sorry to hear your OH has had to go away again - my DH used to be in the RAF and I was lucky he wasn't away all that often...  Only a week to go though!  Will OH be back for ETD?

Jen xxx


----------



## chocbunny

hi everyone,
been reading everyone's updates.  So exciting to see things moving so quickly - trigger shots and ECs and PUPOs already    Hope you're all well.
Cullohill - sorry to hear about your dog.  it's totally understandable that you'd be feeling overwhelmed at the moment with everything you've got going on.  Sending you  
Cas - your side effects sound so extreme you poor thing.  Was there nothing they could offer you to help?  
Silliest and sweetcheeks - good luck for tomorrow  
AFM - day 4 of DR today.  Skin's a bit dry and a bit headachey and tired but nothing major.  Do most people's side effects stay consistent throughout or will they get worse as I go on?  Is anyone else on here at the same stage?  Rnt I think you started the day after me.  What dates have you got for scans etc?  I'm just waiting for withdrawal bleed now so they can firm up the rest of my dates which will be such a relief as trying to get DH to keep dates free for EC and ET when they aren't confirmed is a struggle.  Told him if he wont take time off work I'll just use someone else's swimmers!!  Got reflexology booked in for next week and the day before EC.  She recommends not doing another treatment from EC until 12 week scan but I'm sure I know of people who have had acupuncture throughout.  Anyone know much about all the alternative therapy stuff?
Sending everyone


----------



## cas1703

Hi Everyone,

All all is going well for you all.

My eyedrops appear to be doing the trick. I can feel the rumblings of my period starting to get on it's way so I am expecting any side effects to really start after when my body has emptied itself of hormones.

Apart from my dry skin (but its not too bad really) I feel that this is far better than I ever expected. I'm probably now going to regret those words!!

1 week in -  just 10days to go until Baseline scan.

Sees you all soon, Cas


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all...busy day. But have off tomorrow as I have to go in for my baseline scan and insertion of the dilapan. As I'm going to be there for a bunch of hours starting around 11am, I might as well just take the entire day off. I guess I'll start stimming tomorrow night! So glad that my protocol said that I should stop sniffing on Day 1 of my period...hoping for no more night sweats!

Cas - glad the eyedrops are working.

Choc - my night sweats and waking up because of them got worse, but I didn't have headaches...I guess it depends on the person.

Cull - so sad about your dog being put down. If I had to put my Barney







down, I'd lose it, hormones or not! And it sounds like your clinic isn't giving you as much info as you'd like, which would be frustrating. I just hope it'll get better and that the scan will give you good news!

Hi Jblox! How's it going?

Longing - hope the accupuncture can help with the sweats! And I know what you mean about fear of injections...yikes!

sweet cheeks - glad you survived your trigger!!

Jah - great news!

Cas - love the madness!

Dannib - must be tough to not have your OH around...and crossing fingers for you!

Hi everyone else!!!


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello girls

Oh my iam so glad i have this thread to put a smile on my face "hump day"(i must just have a dirty mind)   "Trench coat sunglasse", "Carnations", "Twinkle as dry as a chamois cloth that has been out in the sun for 6 month"is only a few thats had me in fits of laughter. So thank you yankee, jvdb, jen and cas.

Cas - Glad you manage to find some relief from all your side effects. I'm finding no symptoms from dr just a very bloated tummy. Its making me worried that its not working 

Chocobunny - I'm on my 5 day of dr. Ive not much of a bad side effect. The nurse said they will be looking at the 26th for ec but i was saying to dh how they can say that when things can change. Mmmmmm i should be more positive  

Cullohill - Sorry your having a bad day we are all here to help by listening  

Longing - Hope accupuncture can help with the headaches 

Sweetcheeks - Enjoy your injection free day 

Jah - Hope your follies continue to grow

Jvdb - Thats GREAT NEWS 9 embroys, roll on tomorrow. Will look forward on how you get on. Just keep your humour up and the 2ww will hopefully go by quickly.   

Jen - Hope you and dh is getting through the paperwork ok. Me and Martin only filled half of ours in 2 days before our appointment. It was just alot to take in and discuss.

Danni - Hope youre keeping well. Sorry to hear oh had to leave early for camp but your not alone you have your little embie inside you   and you always have us to talk to here  

Yankee - Hope you had a lovely evening with the inlaws. Youre lucky the most my mil do is a take away lol

Rnt - Hope injections went well  

For all i have missed hope yous are all doing well

AFM - Im on day 5 of dr still have bloated tummy and off food. Can anyone tell me if af comes as usual time or do i expect it to be a bit late. I have the signs that it might be coming as im in a foul mood this morning with dh so tell me if im wrong or being sensitive. Afew months back dh mentioned to me that his mum had asked him if he would take a cot that his dad bought for his sisters first born before he passed away but without discussing it with me he had agreed to it. I know he is sad that his dad isnt going to be part of this and so am i. I got on really well with him and miss him (7 years on) But right now i dont know if im annoyed if its becaues he never disscussed it with me first or if its putting alot alot of pressure on me for this ivf to be successful, im still in very early stages    Sorry for dull message but please be honest and tell me if yous think im wrong. 

Carole xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Evening ladies.....

Sweet cheeks....good luck for EC tomo....what time are you in?

Jvdb.......good luck with transfer tomo, if you have choice are you having two put back?  I'm being sedated for EC but still so so worried! I sure plan on lots of rest and will have oh and folks rallying round me for weekend!!  Did you find much on google regarding best things to do after transfer?

Jah1234.......stick with it, I had 5 scans before I got to here and have a couple at 30 & 32!!

My skin has been dry also....hadn't thought about it being meds!,

EC at 9.15 tomo and I'm just so nervous and anxious, but also excited!! Have my bag packed ready......just hope I get some sleep  

Xxx


----------



## cas1703

Hi everyone,

We are all another day on in our journeys and I hope it is all going well for you all. We are quite a diverse bunch on here and it is so nice to all sides, emotions and points of view. I do find it very supportive and comforting with you all.

I have never been a forum person as I always thought they were full of know-it-all, patronsing bullies but I am so glad I have come on here and it really is great  

CaroleMartin - I too have been thinking it's not working but I am pretty sure that is not the case as we are all different. I'm counting my blessings x

Silliest Sausage - Good luck with your EC tomorrow - at least it's not too an early start.

TheYankee - Good Luck on your baseline scan. 

Lots of Love, Cas


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies!

I've just got back from my first scan and have started stimming on Gonal f tonight   My womb lining was 4.3 at its thickest which is good apparently.  I have to go for a blood test on Monday and another scan next Thursday evening.  Depending on how I've responded I'll have another scan on the Saturday or Monday with EC on or around the 13-15th March - eeeek!   We're still debating how many to put back if we are lucky enough to get good enough embies.  The consultant suggested 3 due to my age (41).  I agree it gives us a better chance of one sticking but then DH is worrying about the risks of more than one sticking! 

Carole, af was a couple of days late for me.  Felt like she was on her way for about 4 days before though.  My tummy's quite bloated too but I imagine that's going to get worse now with stimming?

Does anyone know when's good to start the pineapple juice and brazil nuts?  I've stocked up on the nuts but need to get the juice!


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Evening ladies....x

Sorry been a bit AWOL...past few days have been an emotional rollercoaster! Back to work today hopefully keep me from having constant thoughts as to Whether something is happening in here!! This 2ww is so trying! Nothing prepares you for it!  

Sorry for but of me post! 

Anyway, 

Sillesst.....good luck with Ec tomorro w, you'll be fine! Be thinking of you 

Piesie....good news on the scan....stims tonight! Yay....x start milk, hot water bottle and brazil nuts now. I thought pineapple juice was for implantation of the embies. 

Jvdb......hope et goes well tomorrow also....you'll join the PUPO Gang! Whoop 

Carole....are emotions are everywhere... You have a right to feel how you feel! Just be open and honest with you DH that's all you can be. I hope u can work it out. Thinking of you x

The Yankee....good luck at baseline. 

Danni....my fellow PUPO.....how you coping? It's sending me mad!! Lol x hope your ok hunni x thinking of you lots  hope your times passing quick....mines not quick enough! Lol 


Lots of baby dust ladies  much love


----------



## Dannib247

just popping on to say good luck for the egg collections tomorrow girls will be thinking of you hope they go well!! xx 

hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Chocbunny - am sure it is fine to have acupuncture after EC - in fact I think I've read somewhere that it's actually beneficial - I have an appointment with an acupuncturist on Tuesday who specialises in fertility so will let you know what she says if you've not found out more by then...

Cas - glad to hear your eyedrops are helping!  How's the old chamois (only joking you don't really have to answer haha!)

Yankee, Silly and JV - good luck today!

Piesie - think the pineapple is to help the womb lining (it has bromelain in it) and make it all nice and ready for implantation - have read that it is best to eat actual pineapple or to drink fresh pineapple juice (not from concentrate) to make sure you're getting all the goodness...

Miss Rudy / Dannib - hope you are coping with the 2ww - it must be sooooo hard   to you both...

Carole - We've started on the paperwork but I think there are a few things we will need to chat to the consultant about - definitely LOTS to think about!  Hope you and DH have managed to make up - I think it's really hard for other people to understand IVF unless they've been through it themselves - I think people have a tendency to think once you're going for treatment it's a given that you will get pregnant and they don't realise how emotionally draining it can all be...  It's really hard not to get frustrated and annoyed with people - I've had a couple of friends asking me if I've looked at prams yet - and I think - erm no - I haven't even started DR yet!!!!!!  

 to everyone else - hope you are all doing OK...

Jen xxxx


----------



## jvdb

Morning ladies 

Jen!     I am really  Cas doesn't  answer that!    

Miss_Rudy. Chin up and keep positive  sorry your feeling down,spoil yourself with something you  enjoy 

Carole. Don't be cross with dh,god love him  he sounds like he's just certain it will work,which is a good thing. When you're down he will pick you up with his PMA. But just make sure he's aware of all possibilitys and also if you were pregnant you wouldn't tempt fate by getting baby things early. 

Silly and sweetcheeks.  and plenty of rest and water after 

Piesie. Congrats starting  stimms! I  read that you can get a fresh pineapple,on day of ET cut into  5 portions,have 1 each day to aid implantation. Brazil nuts can be ate the  whole way through to help build up  the womb. 

Yankee. Good luck with your scan. 

Well I am PUPO!!!!! And again- I'm PUPO!!! .  Have 2 little embies home with me and I'm the happiest woman in the world right now! Stick my little ones,stick xXx
 to  all.


----------



## TheYankee

Well girls...looks like I have to wait a bit longer.  My lining was too thick too start anything so I have to go back again on Monday.  I really hope by then I'll be thinned out.  Back to sniffing again (yay for night sweats...not).

Congrats on being PUPO jvdb!  Sending sticky dust your way!  

Miss Rudy - hope that work isn't too bad for you today - perhaps it'll take your mind off of 'stuff'.

Hi Jblox, Carole & cas!  

Piesie - great news on being able to start stimming!

Silly & Sweetcheeks - hope all went well!!!


----------



## CaroleMartin

Thanks everyone for your replys  

Jvdb thats great news         that they will stick. Wow Two Embies going to be really exciting on how you get on.   PUPO xx

Yankee So sorry you have to wait abit longer and more sniffing again. All good things comes to those who wait     

To everyone else


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Jvdb.....woohoo on being pupo!

For me....EC wasn't as bad as I thought......but only collected 4 eggs so now I'm worried that's not enough and that they won't fertilise  

Medicinal KFC time now......whilst in my pjs on the sofa xx


----------



## Moonshadow_73

Hi all

I've not really posted much in here but have been reading posts, just trying to get familiar with all the terminology! I've been on Synarel nasal spray for a week now, AF came today (1 week late which I think is normal) and apart from feeling a bit bloated, a bit headache-y and a bit more emotional so far so good! 

I think definitely the hardest thing is not having someone to talk to about it. A lot of my friends already have kids and I do find it hard to listen to all the conversations about their children, I think a lot of people think that if you're getting IVF treatment it's a done deal and don't appreciate the fear of it not working. 

I'm booked in for the first scan a week on Tuesday - 14th March. I presume this is what is being referred to as a baseline scan? I'm also guessing DR refers to the spray suppressing oestrogen levels? Please correct me if I'm wrong! I felt  fairly calm when we first started but I think that was a case of ignorance is bliss, the further into it we get I realise I'm pretty unprepared! We're booked in for EC on 28th March and hopefully ET on 30th...

I'm trying not to make too many changes to lifestyle, I eat pretty healthily but am trying to up the fruit and veg and switch to wholemeal a bit more. I've also pretty much cut out caffeine (and booze) and have now got a taste for redbush tea! I'm pretty active but have felt really tired so have scaled back the exercise, sticking to swimming and Pilates.

Does this all sound pretty reasonable? I want to give this the best shot I can but also don't want to let it take over and end up super-stressed! I guess it's trying to find that balance.

Anyway, I'm really glad I stumbled in here, it's really helpful to read posts from others going through the same thing.

Jen


----------



## jblox78

Jvdb - Congratulations on being PUPO!!!!    Keeping everything crossed for you - hope the 2ww goes by quick...

Yankee - sorry you;ve got to go back to sniffing   hopefully everything will be perfect when you go back on Monday...

Silly - as they say - it only takes one...       PMA for you   they're getting jiggy as we speak!  Enjoy your KFC!

Jen xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Hi moon shadow - you are correct in your terminology.  Hope that your down regging works and your baseline scan is good.

Silly - hope the 4 work out!  Enjoy your KFC!


----------



## chocbunny

Hi everyone,
Moonshadow you sound like you are about the same stage as me in that I got AF this monring after starting DR on Monday.  They have now booked me in for a baseline scan on Wednesday 7th though which seems really early as the plan is I start GonalF same day if everything is as it should be.  Anyone else have just 10 days DR before they started stimming?  
Anyway, I think what you are doing sounds just right - hope so as it's pretty much my thinking too! No caffeine or booze but not going overboard changing everything else.  I switched to a more high protein low carb diet when they told me I had PCOS (turns out, incorrectly !) but I think lots of protein is good at this stage so back on the omelettes twice a day!!
Yankee I'm so sorry to hear you have to wait a bit longer.  I'm expecting to hear the same thing at my scan on Wednesday as even on the timeline they've given me it says baseline scan 7-10 days after AF arrives but they're insisting they want me to travel all the way over there!   It's best they wait til conditions are perfect though to give you the best chances.  I'm sure everything will be just right at your next scan  
Hope you're recovering ok silliest and sweetcheeks.
Best wishes to everyone else and have a lovely weekend


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Afternoon Ladies

    Had my E/C this morning i was 1st in which was good as i was so nervouse my blood pressure was very high   i worked my self up into such
    a state, all went very well and they collected 16 WOW, i was so so happy   , i cant thanks all the doctors and staff enough they were fantastic
    and done everything possible to make me and dh happy   i they said i will go back monday for transfer YAY so quick    everying 
    be ok  , it wasnt as bad as i thought and worked myself up for nothing in a bit of pain now but nothing i cant handle  

    silliest - well done you, remember it only takes one    hope you taking things easy and get pampered for the day, enjoy your KFC
                  , SENDING YOU  

    jvdb - congratulations on being pupo   will be   them little cuties stick   

  thanks to everyone who sent good luck messages very thankful  , hope everyone is having a good day and    to you 
  all


----------



## Dannib247

Well done for getting through ec sweet and silliest!!
Silliest my mums best friend had ivf 4 years ago she said she managed to get 3 eggs and had 3 day transfer she now has twin girls 3 years old x
Jvdb yay for being pupo congratulations x x


----------



## cas1703

Happy Friday Ladies,

I am a little bit disappointment had although my period arrived today it was just over 2 hours early and caught me by surprise. Actually I thought I had wee'd myself  . I can normally pin it down to within 15 minutes!!  Anyhow, more serious now   - I must say that it is quite different to my normal ones and feel really bloated and like I'm going to explode (not normal for me). I am hoping that my DR's are working as all my dry skin has now repleanished itself (wet chamois - some of you will know what I mean  ) and I feel great.


jvdb - Congratulations!!  on being PUPO. Hope your 2ww goes quickly for you xx

TheYankee - I hope your lining will be thin enough on your next appointment to start stimming. I don't envy the sniffing - do you get used to it??

SillestSausage - KFC for me anytime - no excuse!!!

Moonshadow - We have no-one to talk to either and have not told a single sole (apart form here of course) so I completely understand where you are. Everywhere you look there are babies, TV programs on parenting etc etc. One thing I can say, that you will get loads of support on here. I didn't think it would be for me but this forum is really lovely, personal and close and people to take the time to reach out to each single person. I'm due my baseline scanon 12th March so we are at the same point together. I'm drinking a pint of origanic milk a day to keep my protein levels up and eating 5 brazil nuts a day. I too have cut caffine out and also diet drinks as I read that aspartame (the lowcal sweetner) is also not good during IVF. Lots of Luck

Sweetcheeks - Sweet 16  **WOW** - Lots of Luck

I hope you all have a great weekend xx


----------



## cullohill

Happy Friday ladies

jvdb - Congratulations on being PUPO really hope your 2ww goes quickly xx

TheYankee - Sorry your lining is misbehaving fingers crossed all looks better on next scan. xx

SillestSausage - fingers crossed your 4 behave, as they say it only take 1 and its quality not quantity xx

Sweetcheeks - 16!! brilliant news well done, fingers crossed they are all getting jiggy xx

cas - you make me smile i have a friend who can time her cycle to 15min time frame too!! hope it isn't too uncomfy for you xx

Good luck vibes to anyone i've missed.

AFM - much more positive today (thanks you all for the suport message really helped) scan went well today my lining is 9mm and i have 12 follies on right ranging from 12-27mm and 8 on left similar size plus so smaller ones so nurse really pleased and surprised i'd done that well  so now worried about OHSS so got tablets to take from sunday to try keep that at bay. So all booked in for EC tuesday yay (does a little dance) then ET thursday (very quick but obv how my clinic do it). so feeling much more postive. Feeling quite full and bit bloated now, only 2 more days of injections and trigger shot sun night - so fingers crossed this time next week i'll be fully PUPO 

luck to all xxxxxx


----------



## Jammy J

Evening ladies,
Cant believe it's another Friday night again, the time seems to have flown but also dragged(if you know what I mean.

Sweetcheeks + Silliest - well done on your egg collections, glad they were not as bad as you thought it would be, I'm personally not looking forward to mine either.

Silliest - can I ask how many follicles did you have?

Jv - good luck for ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you, lots of rest after x

Yankee - im sure the wait will be worth it.

Cullohill - good luck for egg collection on Tues.

How are those that are already Pupo? Hope the time is not passing too slowly for you, remember lots of positive thoughts girls.

 

Is any one else having egg collection next week?
I think I'm on Friday now, was hoping for weds but they want me to stim for a bit longer to give my follies a bit more time to grow, think I have about 6 which are between 10 - 14 so am hoping they grow more, lining is good though at 8.5.  Come on little follies, you can do it!  

JAH xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Jah......at last scan on Weds I had one big at 32 on right with one or two small and 17 on left, sizes 32, 20, 18, 17 then few more down to 9's
Xx


----------



## Jammy J

Thx Silliest, 
It's so hard to guage how many eggs they are going to retrieve eh, do you know if your 4 came from the biggest follies?
Will you hear tomorrow how they have done? I will be thinking of you. Sleep well tonight xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

I don't and to be honest hadn't thought about it when came round as was rather dozy!

Thy are calling me tomo morning......a call I'm dreading incase they don't fertilise  
Xx


----------



## Jammy J

Ill be keeping everyting crossed for you Silliest.  Lots of    +      xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello girls

Sweetcheeks WOW 16 and even more WOW for transfer on Monday. Thats great news!!   

Cas you put a smile on my face everytime youre on.    

Cullohill Good luck for ec on Tue

Silliest Looking forward to hearing how you get on

Welcome Moonshadow. Ive noticed you put down your baseline scan is on Tue 14th but the 14th is a wed. Im only trying to make you aware because mines is on the 15th and thats a thurs. Im sorry if i sound cheeky only worried because its an important appointment i dont want you to miss it.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend
Carole xx


----------



## jvdb

Morning all 

Sweetcheeks. Well done you! Told you its not as bad as you think its going to be  rest up now so your body is ready for monday  I have to say though,transfer is a bit sore,just breathe deeply when its going in so your womb is nice and relaxed for the embie 

Silly. I have sooooo wanted a kfc from you posted that! I've been starving all week and eating everything,there goes them months of healthy eating! Hopefully back on track today   I'm  your perfect embie is in among your 4  quality not quantity 

Jah. Get that milk drunk and that hot water bottle on, grow follies grow!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Afm I am 1dp3dt hehe I've always wanted to write that! I'm holding my belly constantly and praying my little ones stay. I'm still tender and sore from. EC so trying not to analyse every twinge. I've officially went  I thought once I had them back in then I'd start sleeping again,but its worse,I'm now awake making sure they are safe! 
 to all xxx


----------



## longing4baby

morning ladies,

ive had a rough few days so havent been on, there was some catching up to do. My tooth that got filled last monday fell out (my dentist did warn me it might need bigger job and mighten last) so have another appointment next fridays morning.  im Due to start my gonal f next friday the 9th.  Can anyone advise me i think the nurse said to take it first thing in the morning?

Sweetcheeks OMg well done you.

Silly - as they say it quality that counts your may have four of the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   you have

Moonshadow - you talked about exercise.  I was advised at clinic not to excercise to much and 2 wks before EC and ET only light walking if neccessary.  i only swim so am making next wednesday my last for few weeks like you said i want to try my best.

Cullohill - im in the same position as you i over simulate so hopefully it will all work out for us  

Cas - i was told my period might be a bit different and it was.

Sweet cheeks - glad you have had your EC over its great to be this far.

Choc - good luck for scan.

The Yankee - hope you lining tins out for you on monday.

Carole, pises & Mrs Rudy - hope you have a good weekend.

JVBD - Congrats PUPO great news

JAh  good luck for EC next week.

Danni - am sure you are looking forward to next week when you can test  x

Hope everyone has good weekend.

If anyone can let me no about gonal f injection what time you take it at that would be grate.

  to everyone xxxx


----------



## cas1703

Is not feeling good today  

Headache and very bloated and windy!!

Partner has spent the whole night being sick down the toilet (not sure if he has a bug or ate something dodgy) plus he kept moaning it's like lying next to a red hot radiator

But hey hoh - got to carry on. Off to work!!


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Good morning ladies......ALL 4 FERTILISED!!!!! Phew! Now next hurdle.....hoping they divide well!!

Not feeling too sore today......is that a good thing?

Hope your all well......breakfast much needed now.....
Xx


----------



## TheYankee

Jvdb - you're so cute!  Glad you are excited and sending sticky dust!

Carole - hope your baseline goes well on Thur.

Silliest - Yay! So happy for you!

Jah - hope your embies keep growing!

Cull - grow follies, grow!

Cas - my period is different as well...MUCH heavier.  Hope you have a better night tonight.

Longing - stupid tooth!  

I had a rough night last night - dog barfed up all over our carpeted stairs at 3 am.  Oh the joys.


----------



## chocbunny

Hi, just a quick one to reply to longing: I was told specifically I have to take gonal f in the evenings but I'm taking buserilin in the mornings so not sure if your protocol is the same?  Maybe give the clinic a quick call?
Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## jvdb

I'll jump on 4 a quick msg too. I was told to take gonal f in the morning so its timed properly for the trigger shot. Longing4 I would ring the clinic because they all do treatments different.  

Silly.  Yay! I knew you had a fantastic 4!


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

morning ladies

        just a quick one as im off round my mums for dinner, just was to say a big well done to SILLY SAUSAGE     so please for you i was

        thinking about you and was    for you, i was feeling rather guilty for putting my feed on but as they say its not quantity its

        quality.

        got a call just now and been told 8 have fertalized and booked in for transfer monday at 2pm YAY  

        HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD DAY


----------



## CaroleMartin

hi everyone 

Quick mess to silliest and sweetcheeks great news from you both    . 

Hope everyone has a great evening im off to work now     

Carole xx


----------



## longing4baby

OH GOD GIRLS SUCH DRAMA!!

I taking the last of my nasal spray at 11 so i opened the next box to have it ready for 3o'clock and guess what everything but the acutal spray bottle was in it.  so rang clinic and they close on saturday range emergency num,ber to be told they done dispense after 12 on a sat i cudnt believe it that would mean my ivf would be cncelled this month.  so then i spoke to a lovely midwife and she went and got my new prescription dispense for me as hospital is 1 1/2 hours away well the tears wouldnt stop the thought of them cancelling when it wasnt my fault anyway just home.  The lady said to go home and have a glass of wine told her i had givem up from starting this and she said one glass wont hurt.  so what do yous think?

Silliest and sweetcheeks well done yous xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Thank you ladies! And sweet cheeks.....no need to feel guilty, I'm pleased for you!

Question is......if choice given.....one or two to be put back in??

Xx


----------



## jvdb

Longing4. So stressful! I would say if you can relax without a wine then do so,you don't want any regrets,have a nice bath with some candles instead  

Silly. I personally wanted 2 as it means 1 will help the other 1 implant,and if I get double the pleasure then that's a bonus. Each to their own but,so if you can handle twins then go 4 2,but there is only a slight chance of that anyway  
 to all xxx


----------



## Jammy J

Silliest and Sweetcheeks,so pleased for you both, such positive news. good luck for transfer next week.
I am personally going for 2, providing there are 2 that fertilise that is   . Arn't the success rates higher with 2?

Longing - what a drama, am sorry you had to go through that, as the lovely lady says, Im sure one glass of wine won't hurt!

Is anyone else having egg collection next week?

XX


----------



## longing4baby

morning ladies

i didnt have  glss of wine i had chinese in stead.  

Choc bunny i will ring to check as i am taking the same nasal spray as you but i remeber her saying not to take injection before i come for scan but i will def ring them tomorrow and check.  

hows all the PUPO ladies doing?


----------



## TheYankee

Longing - probably the same choice I would make (do love chinese!)...hope the rest of your cycle is drama free!

jah - good luck with EC this week!

silliest - I'll go for as many as they are willing to put back...as I'm above 40, I think I might be able to put back 3 (if I am lucky enough to get 3 to fertilization)

Hi Carole & jvdb! Hope you're having a great weekend!

Sweet cheeks - best of luck tomorrow!  Great numbers!

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.  I'm trying to grade papers which is tough considering my lack of sleep and drifting mind!


----------



## rosie79

Evening ladies. 
Wow so many people on here now. Been really busy with work.
Now day 14 of DR injections. Hot flushes but not that bad. AF arrived about 4 days ago so fingers crossed all going as it should. Baseline scan Wednesday. 

Just need to rant....
Feeling a bit teary last night as 2 friends who I was out with announced pregnancies and showed off there scan pictures. The conversation pretty much revolved around babies all night and comparing bumps....... They even knew my situation.... arrgghhhh...... Not sure why people dont even try to understand how it makes us want to run out of resteraunts and hibernate. Cried all they way home whilst driving.

Anyway great to see everybody is going well and all those scans and EC are happening.

Big hugs


----------



## hopepaige

hi Rosie79
just saw your message and thought i would pop in and say hi... i now how u feel love, one of my good friends is expecting at the end March and she had her baby shower yesterday i was finished   spent alot of time outside pretending to be on my phone so no one could see the tears. to add to it 3 other girls there are preggies to.. its so hard i no... until i found FF i just thought NO1 understood... its doesnt take the pain away but helps to keep sain..... 
see you are busy with injecs so good good luck and all the best for scan on wed....


----------



## longing4baby

evening 

rosie - i really dont no how you lasted in the restaurant until the end - i think i would of said something. well done for not breaking down.  

xx


----------



## TheYankee

Oh Rosie..that would have been so tough, particularly as they knew what you are going through.  Are you close enough that you can say something in a day or two...that you understand their excitement but that it was VERY difficult considering and that in the future you may have to leave if they keep just talking baby stuff.  I think most people do get excited when pregnant and almost can't help but let it over-ride their normal good sense.  Hugs!  Best of luck with your baseline...I'm hoping mine tomorrow goes well.


----------



## Rnt

Hi Rosie,

Well done on sticking in there, people don't really understand what itis like.  Over the years I have had all kinds of reactions from friends and family who have fallen pregnant from those who almost suggest that my not having children because I put a career first (not true, the career came because I didn't get pregnant! Worst statement ever was when my sister explained to my niece in front of me that the letters after my name were my baby!   - we don't get on terribly well!!!) to the other extreme where a very close friend didn't tell me she was expecting till she was over 6 months gone because she didn't want to upset me.  I don't think there is a right way - all circumstances lead you to have mixed emotions, as I am sure that putting your own circumstances aside, you are really happy for your friends - it would just me nice to be able to share in their stories and comparisons.

Keep strong honey x

AFM - I've done day 6 of stimms, first scan tomorrow to see if the little pricks each evening have done their business.  It's nice to think that I'm neatly half way through now (3 weeks down, 1 more of stimms left then EC/ET and the dreaded 2WW - hopefully).  Have calmed down the exercise, just a walk for the dog today rather than the usual run. Didn't miss alcohol too much this weekend - mainly thanks to the discovery of dealcoholised wine   fingers crossed for a good week.

Love and   to you all
X


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Morning Ladies

          Cullohill- good luck with your E/C tomorrow

          Jah- good luck to you too for egg collection, try to relax and you will be fine i was really nervouse but i neednt be it was fine  

          jvdb- thanks for the advice with transfer they thing im worried about is peeing myself i hate having a full bladder at my age it hard  

          Longing- it does feel great to be this far iv had the longest 3 weeks of my life with stimming, and now things seem to be going so fast
                        cant beleve im gonna be pupo tomorrow    i took my gonal f at 11pm every night as i knew by then i would be home and 
                        settled as theres nothing worse than rushing things, im a late person as dh works evening but do a time that you no you will
                        be home for sure, ood luck   and omg what a nightmare you had with your nasal spray, so glad you got it sorted x

        Rosie79- good luck with your scan on wednesday, you rant away it helps to release your stress, bless you for being so upset, hope your
                        feeling better  

        Silliest- have they said when you are going for transfer?? how are you feeling, i have been in a bit of pain and was worried about OHSS
                    but thankfull all the pain seems to be normal, How many are you putting back, we are doing 2 because of my age  

        
                        good luck ladies what ever you have planned for this week, and if i missed anyone


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Morning ladies....

Sweet cheeks...ET is 12.30 today.....starting to get nervous now!! Been ok with pains, just little ones here and there. If given the option we will have 2 put back aswell.

What time is transfer for you?

Hope all you ladies are well!xx


----------



## rosie79

Thanks ladies. Felling as bit better today. It certainly is a rollercoaster as described by so many. 


Thinking only positivbe thoughts today. The sun is shining and ive got the day off work so off to the shops to cheer my self up x x x x


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Good luck today Silliest and Sweet Cheeks - very exciting!  Wishing you lots of  

Rosie - Glad you are feeling better today - I know exactly how you feel and think if we are lucky enough for our treatment to work I will be an expert as I have sat and listened to so many baby conversations it's unreal - despite the fact that people know what you're going through, when they are with a friend without a baby I just think it's a little rude to spend the whole time talking about something that means that one of their friends can't even contribute to the conversation!!!  Obviously I'm not against talking about babies at all but there is a limit!  A friend of mine used to constantly ask me what I thought of baby names and asked me what I would call mine if I ever had children - I told her the name I had thought of for a girl as it was after a family member and guess what.... her first born daughter now has that name!!!!  Anyhow rant over - enjoy your shopping!!

Cullohill / Jah - good luck with EC!!   for lots of little eggs...

Longing - that sounds like a nightmare you had - glad you managed to get it sorted though...  Chinese sounds delicious - me and DH are on a healthy eating spree so no takeaways for us for a while - still trying to shift those extra Christmas lbs!!!

Hi Carole, Yankee, Cas, Doof, Piesie and Jvdb!  Hope you're all doing good...

Dannib and Miss Rudy - hope you're both hanging in there...

AFM - appointment with the consultant is 2 weeks today - we have a chat booked in tomorrow evening with an acupuncturist who specialises in fertility - was having regular acupuncture before Christmas and it did seem to regulate some things however as we are closer to treatment we're going for a woman who seems to have a great reputation where fertility is concerned - looking forward to seeing what she has to say...

Sorry to anyone I've missed!

 to all...

Jen xxxxx


----------



## nm4rk

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick post to say good luck to everyone going through ET and EC this week.Keep positive xxx

Rosie - you done so well to last that long!I totally get how that feels but sometimes people who havent gone through this dont know how it feels and I agree that they almost become a different person ,almost ready to explode with info but dont always check who's around or think its their right.Itll be you soon enough xxxx I had to come to terms with the fact my sister is pregnant.Shes due in 2 weeks but its taken me 8 months to pull myself together about it all and all ive had is the rest of the family wanting to talk about how amazing it is etc re my sister.Ive finally got to the place where I can take it and shes due her baby 2 weeks before ill be testing so emotions will be high xxx

AFM im day 4 of stimms and going back again on Thursday to see how ive reacted to the dreaded Gonal F ( omg them needles are double the size of Supracur and im holding my breathe when i do them)
Had my baseline scan last Friday.They said it had to be under 5 and at the biggest part it was 2.1 and the smallest part it was 1.2.She said she could see 12 on my right and 10 on my left so fingers crossed x
Booked in for EC on 16th March.Spoke to the nurse about is there anything I can do.They have suggested hot water bottle on my belly to keep it nice and warm,to drink at least 2 litres of water a day and 1 litre of milk with 7 brazil nuts.I dont have any room for anything else in me haha!Any other thoughts on what I can do to up my chances?


----------



## cullohill

Hello ladies hope everyone has had a good weekend.

Silliest - hope ET goes well today and you have 2 little beauties on board xx

Rosie - hope you're feeling bit better, think we've all been there wih unsensitive comments some poeple just can't ehlp themselves and don't think, chin up xx

nm4rk - hope thurs goes well, i've been told to eat lots of protein and drink plenty of water. also read about brazil nuts and fresh pineapple so going to add those in for good measure!!

jblox - i go to accupuntucist who specialises in infertility, its great because she just knows so much and really easy to talk to as you know she understands it all, good luck x

Sweet cheeks - good luck with ET hope you get 2 sticky beans xx

Rnt - hope the little pricks have worked there magic   i too had to calm exercise down whilst on stims just became too uncomfy to ride towards end. fingers crossed your scan goes weel.

AFM - well EC tomorrow quite nervous. feeling rather pants at the moment feel like might explode so bloated just pray dreaded OHSS doesn't screw things up, got tablets to take to try help just pray they work. Also constipation set in (sorry if TMI) haven't been since saturday morning so think thats making things feel worse in there. I've taken 4 senokot tablet things today drank lots water eaten big bowl fruit and fibre but nothing yet just hpoe something happens before tomorrow. if this a normal side effect?? anything else i can do to help??  knowing my luck it'll all happne to fast at work where the tiolets are v private but too be honest i couldn't give 2 hoots how i'm currently feeling!!!  

anyway luck to all thanks for keeping me sane xxx


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all.  Bad news on my part.  My lining didn't this out, so I have to go back on Primulot for 20 days and will start up sniffing again in 16.  No go on this cycle.  If it doesn't work on the next, then Inwill have to have a D & C to get rid of the endometrial lining.  Really hoping my frickin ovaries get quiet this month.  I'm really upset, cause every day longer is another day older.  And now. My best due date would be after my 44th birthday....which just freaks me out a bit (why one month does this I don't know).  Anyway, I might take a breather from FF for a bit and come back when I'm closer to potentially going to start stimming.  Thanks for all your support!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

TheYankee so sorry to read your news    i   that your lining is ok for next month and theres no further delays

to the ladies approaching EC and ET     

and to the ladies PUPO 

Have you found the 2ww threads if you want the link just shout 
I found them helpful especially in the 2nd week 

Donna Marie


----------



## Doofuz

Silliest - hope ET goes well for you today and you don't feel too bad afterwards. Take it easy sweet x

Rosie - I am one more who knows exactly how you feel, it never ceases to amaze me how people can be so insensitive, whether or not they know your situation! 

nm4rk - Good luck for Thursday x

jblox - Acupuncture is fab, the lady who does mine is Chinese and doesn't speak much English but she 'gets' me and we always have a laugh. Recommended definitely. 

Sweet cheeks - Good luck with your ET and I am thinking of you, praying that it works x

Rnt - I am sure the pricks have worked wonderfully. Good luck for your scan x

AFM - Once again I have been too busy to be at home and chilling out on here talking to you ladies. I have been for my day 7 and 9 scans and all is going ahead with EC for tomorrow. On day 7 my lining had responded well and I have 3 large follies on my right whilst on my left I had a couple of small ones. I hadn't expected my left to respond at all so am pleased with that. EC is tomorrow at 8. It sounds like there won't be many eggs so my H and I have discussed about putting 2 back and we are decided. We had a lovely weekend away, we had such a laugh and I feel so relaxed. I feel very positive about the whole thing so what will be will be. Hope everyone is good and has had a nice Monday :O)


----------



## Doofuz

TheYankee said:


> Hi all. Bad news on my part. My lining didn't this out, so I have to go back on Primulot for 20 days and will start up sniffing again in 16. No go on this cycle. If it doesn't work on the next, then Inwill have to have a D & C to get rid of the endometrial lining. Really hoping my frickin ovaries get quiet this month. I'm really upset, cause every day longer is another day older. And now. My best due date would be after my 44th birthday....which just freaks me out a bit (why one month does this I don't know). Anyway, I might take a breather from FF for a bit and come back when I'm closer to potentially going to start stimming. Thanks for all your support!


Yankee, I am so sorry to hear your cannot continue your cycle. You know where we are when you want to come back and chat. Big hugs x


----------



## nm4rk

Awwww Yankee im sorry your lining didnt thin out,im sure it will next time - just dont give up hope.Look at it as another month for your body to prepare to be at its best in order to protect and secure your little bundle xxx big hugs xxxx thinking of you x

Doofuz - Thanks hun - fingers crossed itll go well.Bit nervous!It hurt loads on my right overy when I had the last scan but had some good numbers so itll be worth the discomfort.Good thinking you putting 2 back - im going through PCT and theyve told me because of me being under 35 I can only have 1 put back which is stressing me out a bit .Keep relaxed and happy honey - its good for you x

Sweetcheeks - good luck hun xxxx

Rnt - good luck hun

cullohill - good luck for tomorrow ,i thought it was only me haha!Yep im constipated too!What are you taking?Im on supracur and Gonal F - ive just been eating my way through dried fruit and it seems to help x

AFM - im sitting at work with a mini hot water bottle on my belly.Noone can see but im sneaking cups of hot water in,im keeping me warm hahahaha - if anyone notices they will think im going mad x
Feel like im going to burst with all the fluid im drinking - keep thinking itll all be worth it if it works xxx


----------



## Rnt

Hi the Yankee - I am so sorry to hear about your delay, fingers crossed that everything will go well for you next month - big hugs  

AFM - I've had my first scan not sure I understood what everything meant   lining 10 (?) have only 1 measurable follicle on the right (8.something) and 7 on the left (largest 11.something) with both sides having lots of smaller ones both sides.  As I said, not sure what this means but they seemed happy however have kept me on. 6 ampules of menopur rather than dropping down to 4 so will see how I get on for Wednesday.  Legs,bums and tums class tonight - now I've been assured I can't pop anything!!


----------



## jblox78

Hi Yankee,

So sorry to hear you have to sit it out this month - we'll miss you while you take a break  

 to you and hopefully see you back on FF soon..

Jen xxxxx


----------



## cas1703

Afternoon Ladies 

Yankee - I wish you lots of lot and hope that your lining thins out sufficient enough in the next few weeks.

I am quite interested in this - is this something that happens often? I'm on Day 11 of myBuserelin and my period came on Day 7 but only lasted 1 day (which was a lot less than my normal) however it has just restarted up again today (a little bit). It has got me a bit worried as I thought my period would be heavier and I'm worried that my lining won't be thin enough??

Does anyone here know anything about this type of situation?

Keep going Ladies - it will be the end of the week before you know it and I'm off th Leeds for a girlie weekend (but sadly no alcohol  )

Cas


----------



## chocbunny

Hi ladies,
Firstly Rosie, so sorry you had to go through that with your friends.  That's awful they continued on like that when they know what you are going through.  Some people are just beyond belief    Grrr!
Yankee, can't imagine how you are feeling right now but sending you   and am confident now they know better how your body responds they will get it right next time.  Take care while you are on your ff break and come back to this thread whenever you need support - you're one of us now!  
hi Cas, just to say I'm on day 8 of buserilin and got AF on day 5 and it was definitely lighter than normal.  I have my first scan on wednesday so will let you know what they say.  Not going to worry but my scan seems early compared to most so expecting to hear I can't start stimming yet.  I find it funny how the treatments seem to be so different!
Ahhh! Nm4rk don't tell me that about gonalf needles!!!


----------



## Moonshadow_73

Hey all

Cas & Chocbunny - yes, we sound to be all at about the same stage. Fingers crossed for us all (and everyone else) Cas - AF was definitely different for me too, apart from being late and making me feel really bloated, it took a couple of days to get going, stopped, then restarted. I rang the clinic and they said it was normal for it not to be normal (if that makes any sense!) 

CaroleMartin - yup, I was getting dates mixed up, my appt is Tues 13th! So many appointments to keep track of, thanks for pointing that mix-up out! Assuming the scan is as expected I'll start the stimming next Thursday.

Longing4baby - thanks for advice on exercise, I'm definitely toning it down a lot.

Rosie - it can be heartbreaking to be surrounded by friends who have children, or who are pregnant. Been in that situation so many times. My heart goes out to you (I had to cancel a lunch date with a group of friends who all have children at the weekend, I was having an emotional meltdown and just couldn't face it! A good cry sorted me out)

Catch up soon


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Evening ladies! I am now pupo   which is exciting but scary!! Had two little embies put back in, both at grade two. Have spent the afternoon completely resting and now the other half is doing us a lovely jambalaya for dinner  I have two weeks off work to rest and take things easy, plus maybe a day out with mum next week 

Sweet cheeks.....are you now pupo too??

Doofuz.....good luck with EC tomo Hun

Donna Marie......can you put the 2ww thread up please Hun

Cullohill....good luck for EC tomo. I was the same with toilet issues.....try and sit on one at home and take your time, don't feel rushed and it may appear!!  But don't panic about it too much!

To everyone else, hope your all doing well and keeping going. To the pupo's....hope the wait isn't too hard  

Xx


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies,

Good luck to everyone with EC and ET this week  .   to all the PUPO ladies, hopefully there'll be many more on this thread 

Yankee, sorry your lining didn't play ball, fingers crossed it will next time x  We'll miss you while you take your FF sabbatical!

AFM, I'm on day 5 of stimms (Gonal f) and have another scan on Thursday to see how I'm doing.  I also had a blood test this morning and the fertility nurse is quite happy with how I'm going so we're hoping to see some follies on Thursday   I may have to go back for another scan on Saturday or, if not, Monday with EC next week sometime.  Not got a date yet but hope to know by the end of the week   I'm drinking at least 2 litres of water a day and a litre of milk.  I've also started chomping through a big bag of brazil nuts!  I'm getting the odd shooting pain which I assume (or am hoping!) is a good sign something's happening down there!  I've also gone back to wearing my 'fat' trousers (kept them when I lost weight last year!) as my normal work ones are a bit tight round my bloated tummy!

Does anyone know if sparkling water is OK to drink?  I assume so but had a major freak out earlier about it!   I know we're not supposed to be having fizzy drinks because of the sugars etc but I'm not sure about fizzy water now


----------



## Jammy J

Evening ladies.
Yankee - hope you are ok, sorry to hear treatment is delayed. I will miss you on here so dont be away too long   
Silliest - well done on your 2 embies! great news
Doofoz/Collohill - good luck for EC's, will be thinking of you.  

I am due to have EC on Friday, am still worried about my follies though, seems I might have 5 that get to a decent size, I don't like to be greedy but was hoping for a few more though   . OH is being super positive though so trying to be a bit more positive like him.  Does anyone know the smallest size follicle they can take an egg from, is it anything above size 18 is ok?? Think I have a couple that are only 12 at the mo so    these grow by Friday. Also I think we are doing ICSI as not so many follicles we want to mazimise fertilisation chances as much as possible.

Love to all xx


----------



## rosie79

Thanks for the messages all you lovely lovely ladies. So glad to hear its not me being over senitive!  

Piesie, I've been drinking fizzy water too, hope its ok?? 

 Congratulations to all the PUPO ladies, what an achievement. Now feet up with a good book and a stack of dvd's   goog luck for your  


big hugs x x x x x x


----------



## longing4baby

eveing ladies.

silly question but why do you have to drink alot of water i wasnt told this.  While i am a good enough healthy eater (i get one take away on a sunday evening).  Rest is all cooked ourselves.  Im am on day 19 of nasal spray and my period was 11 days.  stopped for one and came back!

Well done to girls with EC.

Doof/Cullo best of luck for EC

Silli Congrats on being PUPO.

The Yankee - please god your luck will change next month.

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Evening Ladies

        Silliest- yay were both PUPO, my time was 2 oclock, hope youn went well, did you get a picture? hope your relaxing, i too have two weeks 
                    off im gonna go bonkers   how was your transfer mine was nearly pain free i think i was too worried about peeing myself haha
                       and  to you x


      Doofus- good luck for E/C tomorow  

      The Yankee- so sorry you didnt get to go ahead im sure things will be fine next time x

            hope everyone is having a good day

            A.F.M yay im PUPO i cant beleave im finally here  the transfer was good but i was a bit disapointed i didnt get a picture   my train 
                      journey on the was home was hell, there was a bomb scare and had to get off the train, wasnt looking forward to the trains anyway
                      as london underground is very bumpy and i was worried i might damage my little embies   so after having to walk to the nxt
                      station then having to go the long way round 5 trains instead of 3 i couldnt wait to get home, but all in all its a good day yay me


----------



## TheYankee

Thanks ladies...will be back next week and looking forward to hearing about some BFPs and pupos!


----------



## jvdb

Evening ladies 

Silly. Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! Welcome to the dreaded 2ww!  them little embies snuggle in tight. 

Sweetcheeks. How did you get on?  have to edit this as you've just posted while I was writing!  what an eventful day! Relax now and enjoy being PUPO!!!!!! I'm guessing you got 2 embies home? We can go ^crazy^ together in this 2ww 

Yankee. So  for you,I'm hoping you will be back to join us soon,you want your womb to be perfect for your little embie(s) so enjoy your time out and relax 

Longing4. Drink 2-3ltrs of water a day,it prevents ohss and also headaches,you continue after EC/ET to flush out follies as they can fill back up with fluid again 

Rosie. Hope your feeling better 

Jah. Plenty of time for follies to grow,hot water bottle,protein and milk. Grow follies grow! 

Piesie. Sounds like your follies are growing nicely! 

 for EC's girls!!!

Hope everyone else is doing good at whatever stages you are at 

Afm. 3dp3dt.  Huge (.Y.) and they're also sore,wee twinges as well,not complaining as everything seems positive and I feel really good 
 to all xxx


----------



## Rnt

See you very soon Yankee xxx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Evening ladies.....x

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend, really find them going toooo quick for my liking! !

Silliest and sweetcheeks..Congrats on being PUPO...     Now comes the dreaded   ....i pray yours will go quickly and doesnt drive you both   x Did you have a choice whether to put 1 or 2 embies back? I wasnt given a choice i could only have 1 as under 35!

The Yankee....sorry to hear that its hasn't think enough for your this month,    that Next month will be the 1!! 

Danni....... how are you coping? not long for you only 3 more sleeps!! Part of me doesnt  want to test as not knowing makes it a little better than actually knowing the truth! You getting any symptoms?

Piesie.....i'm not sure about the fizzy water, cant really stand the stuff, so sticking to plain water!! Loved the idea of fat trousers.....i've been wearing leggings....so glad that there back in fashion!! God send!! haha

Longing...... Drinking water helps to stop the ohss and to keep you hydrated!!  

Rosie....... i think we can all relate to you here. My best friend had a baby 12 weeks ago and it was hard but you put on a brave face untill you get home and then break down on your own! I even put on her baby shower but felt that i should as shes my best friend!!  Hardest thing ive done but seeing her and her families face was worth it and know she will organise me a smashing shower when i get that   x Keep positve i'm sure this is your time    

Doofus and cullo...........GOOD LUCK for Ec. You'll be fine sending you loads of     . Can't wait to hear how you get on.

Jah......i'm sure by friday you will have some of the smaller ones which have caught up and you'll be suprised at how many they get. Keeping you in my    .  Doing ICSI is fantastic, really helps to get maximum fertilisation. Fingers crossed for you hunni x

Carole.....hope your ok, not been on over weekend! Thinking of you  

Moon shadow....hello, not long till scan and hopefully starting stims....exciting times.  

Cas and chocbunny.... how are you ladies doing?  

Well i'm sorry if i've missed any one out, wasn't intentional......we haave lotsof wonderful women on here.

Afm.....i'm 9dp5dt....this waiting is really starting to get to me, seems like we're always waiting for something! But know that i'm nearly there. So want to test early but know i won't as i dont want to be disappointed and feel that the clinic knows best.....i hope!! lol.  So i will continue plodding along speaking to my little pebble ( as i've called it ) igorance is bliss!! 

Seding you all lots of


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Sweet cheeks...picture of what? My friend had ivf same hospital, diff doctor and they gave her an ultrasound scan whilst doing egg transfer so they could check was going in right place.....I didn't get that......did everyone else

Sorry to hear you had a bad journey home! Guessing you have to test same day as me......have you realised when that is?

Miss Rudy.....I had two embeds put back. I'm 34 and had four grade 2 embies so we were given the option. I know the wait is hard but they say an early test can be false, so try to wait.....it will be so worth it Hun xxx.


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hi

        Silliest- a ultra sound pick of the little embies, the woman before me got one (different doctor) i see them go in and on the screen 
                      there was a little white dot, iv been told to go bk on the 16th and have a blood test or i can wait till the 18th to do a home test
                      but i will prefere to go on the 16th and its confirmed that day, im so excited and told my dh he has to have that day off as i 
                      cant tell him on the phone       that we both get what we want


----------



## Silliest Sausage

It's funny how each doctor does things differently! We just literally had the two most developed put back in without any ultrasound.

No blood test for us, test on the 18th.......which is.......Mothers Day!!!!! Xx


----------



## nm4rk

Awwww silliest this is sooo good!Its a good omen you testing on mothers day.So excited for you.

How are you feeling?

I'm going for EC next Friday but got another scan this Thursday.Is it 3 days after this scan ill need another one?

Im only allowed 1 to be put back due to be under 35 which im gutted about but fingers crossed itll work xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Nm4rk......thanks Hun, really hope it is a good omen!!

Feeling a little tender and hoping its the embies settling in for the long haul and nothing to worry about. Have not long been up! Much needed though.

I had scans two days apart. And had 5 in total.

Is that 1 put back regardless of grade? We were told 1 depending on grades, had 4 all at grade 2 so were given the option of 1 or 2 and chose 2 to be put back......So you never know Hun

Xx


----------



## Henzo

Hello everybody

Have just stumbled on this great thread...thankfully. Taking the good advice on board today re. Water, milk, hot water bottle, Brazils etc as received no advice from my clinic. Better late starting than never... Now on day 10 of stimulation and had 2nd scan this morning (in Scotland rather than abroad as planned). 

Have been blindly going with the process whilst trying to suppress any hopeful thoughts. Need to protect myself as a miracle will be required along with my Ivf I think.

I have 6 follies (between 7 and 12). Not sure what to make of this. Endometrium is 7.6. Slow grower  

As an 'external patient' just receiving a scan for the cheaper abroad clinic there wasn't much hopefull chat from the staff. Not much chat at all actually. Fair enough I suppose!  

Not to worry, I'm a strong girl and I have all my new FF chums  

Waiting to hear if my Ivf will go ahead on my stats today. 

Worrying about the messing about of my work schedule but soothing myself that I've had a perfect sick record for 20 years. It's my time now - what's a few weeks!!!!  

Will be keeping tracks on you lot!


----------



## jvdb

Afternoon ladies ^Cuddles^

How's my fellow pupo ladies feeling? I actually got dressed today  although into a tracksuit because my belly still swollen.  we get a run of bfp's on here soon 

Welcome Henzo. I learned everything about this process through ff. My clinic isn't very talkative either! Sending you lots of 

How is everyone today?
 and  to all xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hey jvdb....when's test date for you? I'm in trackies today too.....keep getting little twinges.....and worrying senseless about it!!
Xx


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hi 

    Silliest
    we saw on the screen the whole thing to be honest i couldn't look i was a bit nervous but she told me to look and i could see 
    two white dots, my dh couldn't take his eyes off the screen, YAY for testing on mothers day must be a sign 

    i had the best sleep iv had in a long time and didnt get out of bed till 12, and i feel so refreshed and pain free at last and my 
    belly has gone down too it was so uncomfortable i couldnt even sit up straight, to be honest i thing i had a bit of ohss, so glad
    its  passed,  only been getting a sick feeling and a bit light headed, have you got any syptons

      x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hey sweet cheeks.....glad to hear your feeling better......I got up at 11, great to have a complete rest isn't it!

We didn't have any screen, just trusted they knew what they were doing......hope they are in the right place!!

Xx


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hi

    Silliest- im sure they no what there doing   

            Just like to share with you all my daughter has announced she pregnant, so not only am i PUPO im also gonna be a nanna 

            how nice it will be to share our pregnancy's                 



                                          YAY X


----------



## longing4baby

AFTERNOON LADIES

just a quick log on to see how everyone is doing.  Glad everyone is ok.  

 to everyone x


----------



## cullohill

Hello ladies,

Just quick update EC this morning and we got 17 eggs   it wasn't the nicest experience but got through it. Had to sign form to say if I got OHSS symptons they'd freeze any embryos just paranoid now that I might get it  feeling very bloated and sore. Will get phone call in morning to say how many have fertilised, then ET thursday if i don't get OHSS. anything I can do to help prevent it?? i've got tablets so hope they keep it at bay!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxx


----------



## jvdb

Sweetcheeks. That's amazing. (Father of the bride film  )

Silly. I test on the 16th,the day before St Patricks day (I'm irish) so hoping I've the luck of the irish in me 

Cullo. Lots and lots of water to flush out your follies and stop them refilling 

 to all xxx


----------



## Wallbanger

Hey everyone, hope everyone is doing well? I've only posted a few times, not really sure how to begin most of the time.

But today everything just got "real" (picked) up the prescription  feeling very excited but a bit worried. Due to start taking the pill in 2 days for 12 days then nasal spray, menopur trigger etc etc . 

Our consultant is great and made things sound simple (which is good for us), but from reading through posts it's certainly not. The consultant said our chances are very good and between 40-60% per ivf cycle, depending on egg quality and if the embryos go to blast.

Any advice,  do's/dont's, anyone just starting?


----------



## cas1703

Evening Ladies,

It's a manic week for me here so only been dashing in and out on here and keeping updated.

Moonshadow - We do seem to be neck and neck on our treatment. My period decided to start again yesterday (just for a few hours) and one of my ovaries was really hurting but all stopped now. All my original side effects appear to have gone but if you ask my partner he says I have become really tetchy and snappy (but I think he's using that as an eccuse HA HA  )

Chocbunny - Good Luck with your scan tomorrow. I await your news and hope that it will calm my nerves a little. My scan is on Monday 9am.

SillliestSausage - Roll on the 18th xxx

Henzo - I'm with jvdb here. My clinic is poor at information. In fact I do not know what any of my AMH FSH etc etc levels are but will be asking directly when I go Monday. I have learnt all of my information from this site and it is priceless. I hope you gets lots of support and it helps you a real lot

On a slightly different note, I see that a lot of you ladies are taking time off after the ET. My clinic told me I only have to rest for the rest of the day after. Is there anyone else who has or is planning to carry on working. My partner and I are self-employed and given the type of our business it is almost impossible to take time off per-seh. It is flexible but I am slightly worried that I am limiting the embroyoes (if you know what I mean) if I carry on working. My job isn't physical (or I can avoid the bit that is) and mainly dealing with people, phonecalls and 95% sat at my PC at the kitchen table.

Love to the rest of you xx


----------



## cas1703

Morning all,

Well what a morning I've had with my injection.

Firstly, managed to scratch my arm whilst putting needle in self-injector. Actual injection went fine - luckily I don't have any bruises at all on my belly  

Then when removing the needle, God knows but somehow then managed to stab myself in my finger which bent the needle and caused it to break!!!! Anyhow, Have managed to pull it with tweezers but blimey did it bleed and hurt!!

Maybe I'm losing the plot HA HA HA  

Have a good day x


----------



## cullohill

Morning all, just had phobe call to say out of my 17 eggs collected 13 were mature enough to fertilise and out of those 13 10 have fertilised which embryologist said was very good   he's going to check them again 8am tomorrow and ring me to say they have split and all being well go in for ET at 9.30am.
Still feeling very sore in there worse than i thought it would be but i suppose with how many collected bound to be uncomfy. trying to rest and drink plenty of water so fingers crossed keep ohss at bay.

cas - hope you've recovered after your injection trauma sounds terrible!! hope rest are less exciting. On the working front i hopefully have ET tom and got friday off work then the weekend then back to work on monday. I work 1pm-6.30pm behind desk mainly and to be honest think it will make 2ww go quicker also i would have had to take it as holiday and we don't get much so would have used it all up and so not really an option luckily they've given me this week off as sick. i really don't think work will lessen our chances if we look after ourselves, just have to listen to our bodies and if we need a rest then do so xxx

wallbanger - great you've started its very exciting, i had injections from the start (5 wks worth) but i mainly listened to my body drank plenty of water cut out alchol and caffeine and ate healthy balanced diet. good luck xx

jvb - hope the luck of irish is with you for your test, my ET tom is mother in laws fathers birthday so hoping that is good omen  drinking lots of water so hopefully flushing well xx

hope eveyone else is getting on ok xx


----------



## nm4rk

Oh Cas1703 you have made me laugh.Are you ok now?I started really well with my injections and got no bruises but now im doing the 2 a day im  running out of space on my belly,starting to bruise and my hubby was laughing saying that it looks like ive got chicken pox with all the holes.Im suprised any of this water is staying in me,feel like a sieve.Good Luck for your scan on Monday xxx
Im having my EC Collection on a Friday so ive got the weekend to recover - ive heard its really uncomfortable so best to take it easy hun x

Chocbunny - good luck for today xxxx

SillliestSausage  - hope you are feeling good today xxx Yea have been told 1 to be put back regardless but i might fight them on it as I want this to work so badly - really struggling emotionally at the moment and so worried that it wont work and ill have to go through this all again.My sis is due her baby any day and is showing off her crib and clothes etc .Im so happy for her and excited to meet my new niece and nephew just struggling quite a bit x

Welcome Wallbanger - its all starting now xxx Good luck with everything - your odds are really good.Is it unexplained fertility?Hope you dont mind me asking how old you and your partner are x


jvdb - the luck of the irish is defo with you .My sis got her BFP on St Patricks day with her littlen and shes now due her second on St Patricks day xx


cullohill - totally agree with jvdb keep drinking the water and itll reduce the chances of OHSS - congratulations 10!!!! OMG thats brilliant xxx have you tried a hot water bottle to ease the discomfort?you can until the eggs so back in chick  xxx

Congratulations sweetcheeks will be so nice you sharing this special moment in your lives xxx

Hello Longing4baby - hope you are keeping well xx

Henzo - we are all here for you whenever you need us xx hope you are feeling  positive today xx

AFM Im day 6 of Stimming and im booked in for a scan tomorrow to see if my follies are behaving and complying with the drugs ( really hoping they are).One of my mates at work was really harsh yesterday and said "what will be,will be and to stop trying so hard" i was trying to explain to her that when you are going through trying to concieve naturally its alot easier to think like that but when the doctors are chemically making everything perfect and all you have to do is help the little embyro to implant its not easy to think ,what will be,will be xxx Im driving myself crazy and ended up in tears in the toilets at work for 30mins xx Felt better for the cry if im honest.

Anyways today is a better day and Im going to try my hardest to stop beating myself up over this xx 

Hope you are all keeping well.

Sorry if ive missed anyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## longing4baby

well girls

just rang clinic - she told me i could take gonal f anytime of the day as long as its the same time everyday.  i think i will go with 10am.  as im self employed and this would be my best time.

Jvbd - im irish too.  ive my first scan on sunday the 18th so hope the luck of irsih is with me that im not ohss.


 for all you PUPO ladies xx

Cullo - what day transfer back would that make?
nm4rk - i hope you workmate is being a bit more understanding 
cas - hope the injections get easier im dreading friday when i start

Choc - good luck for tomorrow


wallbanger - wlcome back

i better go and get someting done.  catch up later xx


----------



## cas1703

Hi all,

Just been out for a pre-birthday meal at Ask Italian and nearly gave the waiter a heart attack. I was my usual buzzy self and not being shy I had got my belly out to show my friend my "lack of brusises". She was leaning in for a closer look and I think the waiter nearly dropped the pizza - God know's what he thought  we were doing!!  

cullohill - Congratualtions on your EC. The pain I hope will be worth it and thanks for your words of advice

nm4rk - Lots of louck with your scan tomorrow and hope all your follcles are growing well. Try to block out the words from your work colleague as if you have never been in the siatuation you have no idea of what is it like. Also, I think all drugs and extra hormones can make us a bit more sensitive to things we would normally shrug off.

Longing4baby - Try not to fret. I got in a bit of panic just before and in all honeslt it was no where near as bad as I thought it would be  xx  

Off to walk the dog x


----------



## Dannib247

Hi all hope everyone is well and getting on ok with their treatments well otd is tomorrow can't beve it's finally here sill no sign of af so still in the game however I will be very surprised if we get a bfp as I've been feeling really negative and usually my intuition is spot on obviously I'm praying it's wrong x
Check in later for personals x x


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Dannib - keeping everything crossed for you - weird - I was just thinking I hadn't seen an update from you in a while!!   Hang on in there and I'm sure we will all be sending positive vibes your way    

Cas - I'm going to Ask tonight - have been very healthy recently so it'll be a nice treat!

nm4rk - good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope you're feeling better after your friend's comments  

Cullohill - that's brilliant news re your embies!  Good luck for tomorrow  

Wallbanger - hi - sounds like you have some good odds - fingers crossed!

Everyone else    - sending lots of sticky vibes to all the 2ww ladies...

AFM - had a chat with acupunturist yesterday after work and am booked in for first appointment next Tuesday - will be interesting to see if there is any difference between her and my last acupuncturist...  Less than two weeks to go til our consultant appointment - excited is not the word!!

Jen xxx


----------



## Rnt

Evening all,

Quick check in.

Dannie -  good luck for tomorrow      

AFM - had my day 9 scan today, one at 14 but need the rest to catch up so am still on 6 ampules a day of metapur and not looking like it will be EC on Monday now, more like Tue/Wed.


----------



## rosie79

Hi All,
Dannib really thinking about and hope you are ok x x x x

Love reading allthepositive stories on here and how we are all getting on.



AFM:  baseline scan was ok today  

Also had a 'catheter' test which involved passing a small catheter through my cervix to make sure they can get the embyos back following surgery on my cervix 10 years ok. That wasnt so pleasant as apparently I have a tiny twisted cervix!!  So in they end after many attempts with different sized catheters  they managed to get it through, which means I can now start stimming. I was in such a state last night and this morning. Talk about chin wobble......

So now feeling a little bruised and battered,  but totally over the moon that I can carry on. Worse case scenario for me was to stop treatment and a cervical dilitation in theatre (doesnt sound too pleasant)....... 



Thanks for all you messages over the past few days. Been on melt down as today was such an important day in our journey. Big loves to all x x x x x


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hi Ladies

      Silliest- how you feeling, i had a terrible night sleep, keeped getting hot sweats, dont no what that means tho, hope
                    your doing well and not too bored 

      cullohill- well done on your 17 eggs and 10 fertilized, sorry to hear you had a unpleasent experience, hope your feeling better now 
                    , good luck for E/T tomorrow  

      jvdb- oh im a bit worried now as i had my E/T on the 5th and they told me to blood test on the 16th hope they got it right 
                and i wont get a negative result because of testing to early   

    nm4rk- good luck with your scan tomorrow  

      longing- good luck with your gonal f injections 

      Dannib-   for tomorrow and hope you get a BFP    

      SORRY IF I MISSED ANYONE  

      afm- been feeling a bit sicky especially this morning when my son was cooking bacon ewww and had a real bad night sleep
              managed to get to sleep about 5am just kept having hot sweats so so annoying, does anyone no if this is a good sign


----------



## chocbunny

Hello everyone,
Dannib lovely to see your update.  I like your "still in the game" analogy as that how it seems to me too with IVF - how long in the process can you last.  Good luck for tomorrow.
rosie I had my baseline scan today as well but yours sounds a lot more involved.  so glad you got a positive result.  What time are you taking your stimming drugs?  I can't decide what time in the evening is late enough to let me have dinners out without worrying but not so late that I have to stay up for it  
cas my scan today went really well so encouraging news for you too.  the dr was pleased with how thin my lining was so now I start gonal f tonight with my next 3 scans booked in and provisional EC date of 21st!  
didn't expect to feel so chuffed and excited at today's scan!  I'm taking confidence from the fact that my body is responding how it is meant to    Dr looked at me really funny when I said about dry skin and blistering feet as a side effect though    Thank goodness a couple of you ladies have mentioned it or I'd now be thinking I was really weird!
Thanks for all the good luck wishes and sending lots of lovely     to everyone tonight at their different stages.


----------



## jvdb

Hi all..Was just checking up on everyone before I sleep ^Cuddles^  but had to answer sweetcheeks  because I dont want you worrying!   your clinic checks to see how much hcg is in your blood and they will be able to tell if you are pregnant by that. My clinic makes us do a hpt (home pregnancy test) so my test date is later so there is more hcg to be detected by it 

 danni,please post early on here! 

So tired tonight. Can't do personals,night all
  to all xxx


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hi  


jvdb- phewwwwwwww thanks for the swift reply i feel at ease now


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to wish Miss Rudy and Danni  for OTD's     

Hope everyone is doing ok with the stims, D/R and PUPO ness

Donna Marie


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone

Danni good luck tomorrow fingers and everything crossed for    

Rosie so happy all positive news today so now its only happy planning ahead 

cullohill all the very best for et tomorrow   

Cas you be careful now  sounds like me when i was doing my injections previous cycle.. im looked battered and bruised everywhere my dp helped me out and we always ended up in fits of laughter  

to all the rest of you, take care and sorry if i missed anyone. keep positive thoughts


----------



## Dannib247

thanks all  bfp  but we shall see i wont find out till tomorrow late afternoon as will be waiting for blood test results but shall update as soon as ive got my head around which ever result we have x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Evening ladies! Hope you are all well!

DanniB....good luck tomo, can't wait to hear your good news!

Nm4rk....try and argue the point Hun, we were told 1 right up to et day.....fingers crossed you get the choice 

Sweet cheeks.....must admit, it's been hot at nite and we even had our air cooler on last nite....now the other half always gets hot and I usually have the duvet wrapped round me, but I've been warm too! I've not really had any sick feelings or anything, in fact, occasional twinges, sometimes more so when I pee.....the dreaded peeing and checking! I'm hoping no twinges is a good thing at the moment!?!?

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## longing4baby

Evening

Danni 

Very best of luck tomorrow  .


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hi Danni 

Hope everything goes well tomorrow   I will   for you tonight and have everything crossed for you too. Will be checking for your update. 

Carole xx


----------



## rosie79

Hi Choc Bunny, Congtarulations to you too, really great news its feels like we have achieved another mountain!! I am taking my gonal F at 08.00 in the morning the same time as my Buserilin injection. I often work late or we are out in the evenings so evenings isnt that east for me. I have my scan on 16th and then possible egg collection 19th or 20th.  Let me know how you get on. sending you lots and lots of      and


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Just popping on to wish Danni ........loads of luck today! Can't wait to hear from you later  

Sending loads of love and


----------



## cullohill

Really quick one if anyone could help me clinic just rang 9 out of 10 split, 2 are street ahead of others but still not grade 1 only grade 2 think he said 4 cell grade 2 so i can have 2 put back if i want so shall i have 1 or 2 put back?? do you have more of a chance with 2 or less?? xxx


----------



## jvdb

Morning ladies.  

  Cullo. I'd put 2 back,that way you have a better chance of 1 sticking. Mine were 6 cells each which is why I got 2 back,good luck. 

Miss_rudy. How are you? Any symptoms?  for  pebble. 

Silly. I think the twinges when  you pee is the follies flushing out,I had that for the 1st few days. I have no twinges at all now and my swollen stomach is starting to  go down    

Choc I did my injections at 8am as well,it just  meant  that was  it done and I didn't need to worry about  being out or late to do it 

Hope all you other ladies are doing good    

Afm. 6dp3dt. Feel normal! Well apart from,lack of sleep,peeing all night,huge and sore (.Y.) that is 
But I feel  really happy and positive and just  my little ones are nice and snug in there xxx
 to all xxx


----------



## cullohill

Thanks jvdb will go for 2 xx of there now xx


----------



## jvdb

Aw cullo. Good luck!!! You'll soon be pupo! And they will help each other snuggle in


----------



## hopepaige

Best of luck Cullohill. U gonna be PUPO soon soon. ^Pray^


----------



## Doofuz

Morning girls,

Cullo - good luck with your ET, well done for going for two, I hope you get a BFP soon   

Danni - good luck, looking forward to hearing the good news! 

Choc Bunny - I hope the injections go well for you.   

miss rudy - How are you feeling? 

sweet cheeks - hey hun, hope you are ok x

jvdb -   for you my friend, hope the symptoms don't drive you too mad!

silly - I hope the twinges don't last too long, but it does mean it's all working in there somehow   

AFM - Well EC was on Tuesday and we got 6.. but only 3 fertilised. I am happy with that though, it's a result as far as I am concerned. We just had the call 5 minutes ago with the news of our grades, we have a B , a B /B and a B. So apparently really good grades. I never was a A grade student   So ET is today at 2, sooo excited! I can't wait to be PUPO, even if it's for a couple of weeks. Looking forward to my H looking after me and knowing there is something in there. Plan is to book a holiday at the end of it if it doesn't work so have some positives to look forward to. Will update when I get back as long as not too knackered, no idea what to expect! Thanks for all of your support ladies, you have all been fab! x


----------



## cas1703

Morning Ladies,

Flying visit - Thursday is my busiest day of the week!

Chocbunny - That's really good news. I'm so glad to hear of that. Good Luck with this next section xx

hopepaige - I'm glad to hear someone has fits of laughter about with their partner. My partner makes me laugh out loud every day and it's certainly a good stress-buster.

Lots of love to the rest of you x


----------



## hopepaige

Wow wow doofuz.  Wishing u all the best wishes eva and waiting to hear from u lata when u r PUPO.  good luck love.


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies,

Doofuz - Good Luck for this afternoon!

Cullohill - good luck to you too!

Carole - long time no update - hope you're doing good...

Everyone on 2ww lots of   for you - hope you're hanging in there...

 to everyone else...

Jen xxx


----------



## Dannib247

Hi all well it's a confirmed bfn I'm devastated as I'm sure you can imagine we will be doing a fet in June July time x

Now ladies don't get disheartened just because it was bfn for me doesn't mean it will be for you I shall be routing for you all I know we can get lots of bfps out of this thread  x x

Thankyou all for your support throughout this process x


----------



## jblox78

Dannib - so sorry to hear you got a BFN    Sending lots of   your way...

Glad to hear you are pushing on for the next round...

Love Jen xxx


----------



## Rnt

Quick check in,

Dannib - I am so sorry for you and how kind you are to think so positively of everyone else at this time.
              Massive   
Take care honey
Xxx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Danni 

I am so sorry to hear your news but keep staying positive for your next journey. I really cannot express how disappointed i feel for you but sending you big massive hugs    

Take Care 
Love carole xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello Girls 

Just a wee quick update on myself to explain to all the ladies that im still thinking of yous all.  Been feeling really yucky the past week Af started on sunday after 8 days dr. I had really bad stomache pain and on top of that the swelling, trapped wind and constipation did not help at all. Now that has stopped in came the sore heads, shoulder and neck pains. Just feel like a horrible cloud on top of me. So please ladies just because ive not been on and updated myself please dont think ive not been thinking of yous all. Will give personals once i feel a bit better. 

Sending everyone     and lots of    

Love Carole xxx


----------



## Doofuz

Danni, so sorry to hear your news, bless your heart. Big positive thoughts for you for your next cycle my love


----------



## jvdb

Danni so  so sorry for your bfn   I'm glad you are looking forward to your wee embies that are waiting for you 

Carole. I was the same with d/r I hated it! Was so awful,once you start stimming it will be a distant memory 

 to all. Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just poppin in to say Danni thinking of you    

Be kind to yourself sweetie

Love 

Donna Marie


----------



## longing4baby

Hi danni

Sorry it didnt work out for you this time bigs hughes for you xx


----------



## chocbunny

Just wanted to say how sorry I am danni.  Good idea to take some time to rest up and pamper yourself.  Please keep us updated with how you are getting on if you feel you can.  
Take care hon


----------



## Doofuz

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know that the embryos are both on board. Hopefully they are both snug in there! So here is to the 2WW, bring it on....

I hope everyone else is well today, big hugs to those who need them xx


----------



## Jammy J

Dannib- so sorry for you. Really hope you are ok. Take good care. 

Sorry for lack of personals but dashing around today and on phone typing this. 

I have egg collection tomorrow at 11. Am very nervous but pleased follies have grown quite a bit. 
Will update again when I know more. 
Have a good evening. Xx


----------



## carol610

This is my first-time ever message but after spending the last 3 days reading all 57 pages of messages on this thread, I really feel like I know you all now, and am just devastated for you Danni.... I really hope the little blighter holds on a bit tighter next time - make sure you have words with it come ET time!!  for you.  

Its been really hard to keep up with everyone on here, in fact after about 20 pages I had to start writing down where everyone was up to (my memory has never been the best!)  

I'm a little behind most of you and due to start DR on 19th March but I've found it to be fantastic for information on here and you are all so friendly.  I hope you dont mind me jumping on here, I'm sure some of you are thinking "oh god, not ANOTHER one" but I've a full run-down of everyones dates if anyone needs updating haha 

A little about me... I've not been TTC for nearly as long as some of you but I didn't meet my OH until late in life, so I figured I'd start to check things out after only 6 months.  Turns out to be good that I did as the various hormones (LH, Prog, AMH etc) all indicate very low ovarian reserves so I'm straight on the IVF and will get 2 rounds of NHS funded with Hewitt Centre Liverpool.  I've found the last month to be incredibly hard emotionally and have been extremely stressed.... to the point of being stressed about being stressed.  I've started various anti-stress techniques to combat this - counting backwards in colour (a friends suggestion and it does work), weekly accupunture and Ive just got my 'prepare to conceive' and IVF companion cd's in the post today after reading your recommendations a few days ago.  

My meds arrived by courier this morning which has made it all a bit more 'real'..... and scary if I'm honest - really not looking forward to using those needles and was most unimpressed to learn that the progesterone pessaries are to be inserted in the 'back' not the 'front' !!!!  

Good luck everyone! xx Carol


----------



## jblox78

Welcome Carol610!  I've not started DR yet but have found it really useful reading up on all the girls' experiences - and everyone is LOVELY on this thread  

Carole - sorry to hear you've been feeling rubbish   hope you're feeling better soon...

Congrats on being PUPO Doofuz  

Jah - good luck tomorrow for EC!

Jen xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Evening ladies!

Firstly, sorry to hear your news Danni....take a bit of much needed time to yourself and chin up for the next round Hun

Cullo & Doofuz.....welcome to the 2ww and let the insanity begin! How are you feeling?

Jah1234....good luck with EC tomo Hun

Welcome to Carol610.....great bunch of ladies on here!

To everyone else, hope your all doing well ladies 
Xx


----------



## chocbunny

hi ladies,
just a quick one to see if you can help me before I cave in and phone the clinic!  Everyone says don't let IVF take over but the practicalities can make that hard!  I was told specifically by the clinic we have to do gonal f in evenings and that we have to keep the vial in fridge.  Tomorrow night I have booked a nice night away in a little hotel but how do I transport and store tomorrow night's injection as there's no fridge in the room.  Does anyone know whether it is necessary for me to go out and buy some kind of cool bag?  I've checked on the instructions again and it just says to store it below 25 degress C so should be fine in the room but don't like to go against the dr's advice.  Anyone know?
Thanks in advance


----------



## carol610

Chocbunny, its a damned shame we're not neighbours or something as I've a ruddy great chill box thing that my meds arrived in this morning!!!  I reckon the meds would be ok for a few hours, wouldn't they?, but I think I'd give the clinic a call in the morning none the less to set my mind at rest. x


----------



## cullohill

just wrote lovely post to eveyone and compuet had a fit and lost it!! pants!!

just quickly then

so sorry to Danni thinking of you, you are very brave and thank you for being so positive for us.

Doofus - you and me together then  when is your scan? how are you feeling?

sorry not got time to rewrite everything else so hellos and hugs to all xx

afm - so i am now officially PUPO, got 2 little beans on board, procedure wasn't too bad but did feel quite cranked open but coped. still in quite alot of pain from EC not sure if normal?? low aching all the time in tummy, bloating comes and goes but generally feeling pretty grot maybe just the stress of it all taking its toll too now? hope the pain eases more. so i have my test date 22nd march test at home so everything crossed now!!

love and luck to all xxx


----------



## jvdb

Evening ladies! 

Welcome Carol. You did make me laugh  about us asking you are dates! Are brains are mush going through this and you probably know more about us than we do . Welcome aboard 

Choc. If it was me, I would get a cool bag just to be on the safe side,phone the clinic in the morning and ask,its what they are there for,and enjoy your wee night away 

Silly and Sweetcheeks. Are you both enjoying being pupo? 

Jah.  for EC tomorrow 

Doofuz and Cullo. Welcome to the torturous 2ww!!! Yes Cullo its normal,I only felt myself 2 days ago  

Hope everyone else is doing good  to everyone

Afm. I went and broke and bought hpt's today! 1st time I've been out of the house and I end up in the chemist! Now they're in the house I'll have to repeat every day 'I will not poas!' 'I will not poas!' Hehe xx
 to all xxx


----------



## Doofuz

Cullo, my test date is also 22nd March - my wee brothers birthday! I feel fine to be honest, but agree with you regarding being cranked open, oh my! I also have two put back. Funny how you feel all maternal towards them isn't it? How are you feeling other than bloated? I think that's from EC, I felt a bit woozy when we came out xx

Thanks jvdb! Looking forward to it in a way but I am not the most patient person...so we shall see how I cope! Hope you are doing ok xx

Welcome Carol6! Nice to see new faces xx

jblox - Hello! How are you? xx

Silly - Not feeling too bad at the moment, on a bit of a high. My H goes back to work tomorrow so not looking forward to that. Shall spend all day on here! Hope you are ok too xx

jah - Good luck for EC, it all goes well, lovely sleep and tea and toast to look forward to, luvvly jubbly! xx

chocbunny - Hope you manage to sort our the transport issues, we went away last weekend but the home had a fridge, we used a coolbag to get it there xx


----------



## jvdb

Oh dear,bad grammar!
That's meant to be OUR not ARE!  Sounded like a pirate! Are brains and are dates! ARE ARE haha


----------



## cullohill

jvdb - oh glad its normal think i'm working myself up about it, think so used to being super fit and healthy and racing around doing lots that when not 100% feel very not normal. whoopsie buying tests, i think i still have some lurking in cupboard on my more positive days when ttc naturally. going to be really hard waiting to proper date to test. do you think u will test early?? how early?? 

Doofus - oh wow on the same day lets cross everything its a double celebration and we both get bfp!!! i'm feeling very surreal about it all not maternal yet don't think its truly sunk in! still very sore and quite tired and yes think from EC. hard as soon as i feel bit better i start doing something then pay for it later, so trying v hard to keep quiet. meant to be back to work monday but think might have another day resting unless feel 100%. very lucky mum lives 5 mins away and shes been in and out all the time checking on me and also doing horses for me. OH has been gd too helping with horses and cooking he's been back to work yest and today but has stayed local (he works from his car going onto farms) Hope you're coping ok?? are you going back to work?? are you doing anything special/different to try help on 2ww?? xx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone

hope your all having a great evening... 

Dannie how are u doing love? my heart goes out to you and hope your are taking some me time and trying to relax..  

Cullohill and Doofuz you guys take care of yourselfs and those precious embies inside and enjoy being PUPO    

Jah - All the best for tomorrow thinking of you and sending lots of   

to all you other wonderful ladies keep safe take care of yourselfs and will keep in touch during all your exciting times.. 

till next time....


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Evening ladies.....x

Danni.....i'm so sorry to hear your sad news but love your positive attitude toward your fet cycle. I hope your DH comes home soon and you find comfort each other. Please stay in touch as its important to find support with others that are going through it also.

Thinking of you lots x big  

Will do some personal later...off to make dinner x


----------



## Wallbanger

Evening all. Wow it's been busy on here.. 

Dannib - I'm so so sorry to here that it did not work out, I'm sure it will for the FET, did the consultant recommend a long break?

Chocbunny - I would recommend geeting a small cool bag ( for the trip ) and ask the hotel to store in the fridge, don't have to tell them what it is. Good luck and enjoy the break, sounds like a great idea.

Our first scan is booked for the 21st March, on the 21 day pill protocol (anyone else using the same), what's to be expected on the first scan the appointment is 1.5 hours -


Night all take care x


----------



## longing4baby

evening ladies

Cullohill - im the same as you i have a few tests in cupboard which i no will leave me tempted.

carol - welcome to this great tread.  

Hows all the PUPO ladies keeping any symptoms ?  

Mrs ruddy hope you had a nice meal.

Jah - good luck for tomorrow.  Do you get sedation or pain relief?

o anyone else who is having scans tomorrow the very best of luck.

So i have 9.30 app with dentist in the morning  .  really not looking forward to that. so im going to haver to my injection at 8.30 im dreading it.  then ive accupunture at 4.30 so busy busy day tomorrow and i have my first scan on monday morning at 7.30  so i will have to be up for 5.15am on monday morning .

nite all  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wallbanger

Not sure if anyone is using menopur, I'm going to be taking 150, (is this quite low)- found this good link for information.

http://www.ferringfertility.com/medications/menopur/menopurpi.pdf

/links


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies!

I'm on day 8 of stimms and have just had my second scan.  I've got 10 follies, 6 above 11mm (largest 14mm) with another 4 around 10mm.  The nurse seemed very pleased with that and said that the consultant had said to her that it'd be good if I had 4 so I'm happy with it.  I wasn't sure how many to expect really.  I just hope they keep growing!  How quickly do they grow?  Do they carry on at the same rate or slow down/speed up?... these are all questions I should have asked!

My next scan is Monday when I am hoping to do my trigger shot with EC on Wednesday - eeeeeek!  If it goes to 5 day transfer does that include the day of EC?  If so, that may mean ET on Mother's day... double eeeeeek!    There are a lot of ifs at the moment but I'm trying to think positively!

Carole - I was the same on d/r.  I was in total agony with arm/shoulder/neck pain.  It's died down a bit since I started stimming but still have what feels like a frozen right shoulder - it's very painful when I'm driving 

Danni - sorry to hear your news,  FET works for you in the summer.

Sorry for the lack of personals and it's not a longer post but I've got to get something to eat!... drink a pint of milk and chomp through a handful of brazil nuts! lol!


----------



## Doofuz

hopepaige - How are you doing    

miss rudy - Hello! 

wallbanger - Good luck for your first scan, the first one is usually not too long, or it wasn't for us...it's just to check your ovaries are quiet and your womb lining is thin   

piesie - It sounds like you are all set for your EC on time I reckon, those follie measurements are brilliant!   

longing4baby - Good luck with the dentist and your busy day   

Cullo - Yes, make sure you rest for as long as is needed. Your lovely H is wonderful helping you out with your horses. I was loaning a horse up until we started our drugs, I was ever so sad I couldn't do it anymore. 

I'm not going back to work until the week after next - I am a childminder and the parents understand what was happening. I only have the one child for 4 days up until lunchtime the week I go back so not too bad. I am ignoring the phone but it's so loud I might as well pick it up   

Hope you are okay this morning x


----------



## Doofuz

I found this whilst doing some searches on the net (naughty naughty, tell me off  )

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/569-After-IVF-Embryo-Transfer-What-You-Need-to-Know

It has helped me a bit, so hoping it helps others who have had their ET.

/links


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Doofuz....interesting site! Just reading through it now.  We have never been told no sex though have you guys been told that? Not that I've felt up to it this week! Lol

Xx


----------



## Doofuz

We were given a bit of paper that had do's and don'ts, it said not to have sex or orgasms, same as that site.. I like the picture, have saved that. Very interesting site, wish I had seen it before, would have answered some questions I had.

Doof x


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Morning ladies........x

A little me post.....sorry in advance!

But i didn't feel as though i could tell many people when my OTD was as obviously was scared of the outcomes!!

BUT.....today is my OTD and at 4:30 this morning...yes 4:30 am i got    

I'm so overwhelmed and cant take it in.....i've waited so long to see that!! But waiting isnt over....i hope that this is the begining of all the good news and we get lots more!!  

Thanks for all your support....x I hope i can continue helping you along your journeys!! Will pop back on to do personals later!! 

  to you all x

cant stop         for all your embies x


----------



## jblox78

CONGRATULATIONS MISS RUDY!!!!!

            

Am very pleased for you!

Jen xxx


----------



## Doofuz

Brilliant news miss rudy - so, so pleased for you. Oh, you must be so happy! I'm so happy! Well done you xx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Thank you ladies.......x

All seems a bit surreal!!   

xxxxx


----------



## Wallbanger

Miss rudy, So pleased for you  roll-on my ET


Take care


----------



## jvdb

Miss_rudy. I'm so pleased for you and your  I hope you and pebble are very bored and happy for the next 8 months!!!!


----------



## carol610

Congratulations miss rudy ..... superb news!!! X


----------



## nm4rk

Congrats Miss Rudy.Thats fab news xxxx

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in.My scan went ok yesterday.Ive got 7 follies on my right and 4 on my left .Majority of them were around the 9 mark but had a couple between 10 and 12 and a couple between 4 and 5.
They've up'd my dosage of Gonal F from 150 to 225 and im going back on Monday for another scan,possible trigger and EC on Wednesday.I wasnt expecting to trigger until Wednesday and have EC Friday so its a bit of a shock.Lets hope my body plays ball.

Totally sick  of milk,water and brazil nuts and had a bout of nausea last night straight after the injection which Ive been told is my body shocking to the new dose.
My hubby has been really sweet and when he saw me being poorly he said "oh i wish i could do this instead of you" to which i responded "men couldnt handle it ,thats why its the womens job".He was laughing and saying "Oyt thats below the belt" and I was like "For me it literally is haha"

Ive decided to take some time off work.Booked next week as hol due to scans,EC and ET and the following 2 weeks im going to be poodling around,sleeping loads and taking it nice and easy to give it the best shot! x

My sis is due her baby in 5 days and with my hormones im all over the place xx

Quick question - how many days before EC is my hubby not allowed to ejaculate?Im getting so confused.

Cullohill and Doofuz  - take it nice and easy!!!!! xx

Danni - big hugs you are soo brave and its soo lovely to hear you so positive xxxx

wallbanger - Good luck for your first scan

piesie - looks like were clocked at the same time xxxx

Big hugs to everyone else xxxx


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hi Ladies

      Danni- I'm so sorry it was a bfn, stay positive and good luck for the future  ^hugm

      cullohill- congrats on being PUPO, make sure you rest and take things easy  

      Rnt- hope e/c comes soon for you 

      Jvdb- oh me too I'm getting shooting pains in my (.Y.),s hope thats a good sign and not the progesterone, im doing ok really
                enjoying the dh pampering me hehe

      Doofuz- I'm good thanks iv sore boobies but thats about it, wow your pupo too now, how you feeling, good luck  

      Carolmartin- aww hope you feel better soon  

      jah- good luck with e/c today  

      Miss Rudy-   YAY  CONGRATILATIONS ON YOUR   well done  

      Silliest and Doofuz- eeek i wasn't  told about the no sex or orgasm advise and feel very worried as we did do the do last night (sorry
                                      for the personal bit) will it affect the out come, we had a sheet saying dint lift rest for a few days and continue 
                                      with normal activity, oh god hope iv not ruined it all  

      Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## longing4baby

Mrs Ruddy

****A BIG CONGRATS TO YOU *****  

N4mrk - we were told no less than 3 days and no more than 6 for men.

Had awful day at dentist a bigger job then he thought.  Havent down my gonal f yet think i will leave it till after accupuncture xx 

Hope everyone has a great weekend xx


----------



## cas1703

Hi all,

Miss Rudy - Many congraulations!!! I am sure your positive news will cause many ripples of happiness on here and it goes to show that it does work xxx

Wallbanger - I'm due to start my Menopur on Monday but my dosage seems massive at 375 compared to yours. I'm touching 40 so I do not know if age has anything to do with it. How old are you?

Lots of Love x


----------



## jvdb

Nm4rk. Its more real when they bring dates forward isn't it? He doesn't ahem 3 days before but must have done 6 days before 

Sweetcheeks. There is a thread on here about that- orgasms in the 2ww- have to say me and dh are crawling the walls!


----------



## piesie

Afternoon ladies!

Firstly, congratulations to Miss Rudy on your .   everything goes well for you 

nm4rk, it does look like we're timed together   I'm sick sick of milk, water and brazil nuts too but we have to do it don't we.  I'm on a very high dose of Gonal f (450iu) I assume due to me being 41?  I must admit I've been feeling better since stimming... the Buserelin was making me ache all over and, weirdly, I was getting a bitter taste in my mouth after eah jab!   I wonder when our ET will be?  Is it too much to hope for Mother's Day    Where are you having tx? I'm at Spire in Harpenden with EC and ET at London Fertility Centre.

I've obviously got next Wednesday off work and have also booked the following week off too.  I thought I'd see how I go.  If I go too stir crazy I'll go in.  I sit at a desk most of the time but my supervisor knows I'm having tx so if I need anything moved, he'll sort it for me.

DH was told yesterday by our nurse no ejaculating after Sunday!  She told us to enjoy our weekend and that's it until after Wednesday for him!


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Afternoon ladies!

Firstly huge congrats to Miss Rudy on your      that's brilliant news!

Sweet cheeks....we weren't told no sex, although we've not done the do but I shall read the post on here too!

Everyone else, hope your all doing great!

Afm....ventured out the house today with my folks to go food shopping and tile shopping.....although was out most the day so now hoping I've not overdone it!?

Xxx


----------



## Jammy J

Hello lovely ladies. 
Miss R - lovely lovely news. So happy for you. 
I'm just back from clinic and tucked up in bed. They managed to get 8 eggs so am pleased with that. Now just got to get through the night waiting for the anticipated call in the morning. Also didn't feel a thing in egg collection, was sedated and had a lovely dream. 
Will keep you all posted. 
Happy Friday xx


----------



## cullohill

evening ladies

jah1234 - 8 eggs is a lovely number fingers crossed they're all getting jiggy, and glad you had a nice EC xx

silliest - hope you have relaxing evening and night to recoup xx

piese - hope you don't have too long to wait for your EC and ET, would be lovely if it coinsided with mothers day xx

cas1743 - i was on 300 of menopur, i'm 32 but had low AMH so said it was a high level and they were surprised how i responded so well to it (17 eggs) wish i hadn't as suffering with pain now! xx

longing - hope you've recovered from dentist and acupuncture went well xx

sweet - i am sure it won't have affected things, i know we won't have a prob as OH is in spare room   i'm fidgetting far too much for him to sleep well! am trying to take things easy, finding it easier as know when my body nows wants sleep or proper lie down xx

nm4rk - how exciting it might be sooner than you thought, fingers crossed little follies keep growing well xx

Miss Rudy - huge YAY congratulations, i can imagine I'll be awake early on test day so 4.30 sounds normal  xx

Doofus - link was gd thanks bit worried i was made to stand straight up after transfer and walk to room to change? also no ultrasound was used they just put catheter in.... suppose all clinics different! Sorry to hear you had to give up your loan horse, its v frustrating seeing mine out the window and not being able to do anything with them. I've entered an event with my youngster on 30th so if it fails got that to look fwd to, if it works will withdraw or get someone to ride her. where do you live? if your not far from me welcome anytime to visit my lot for bit of horse therapy grooming   i have a mini Shetland so she is very safe to be around!! Still feeling sore but resting booked mon and tues off work too now so feel better not to rush back. Must be hard being round children as your job? Hope you're feeling well and time is passing quickly  xx

Love and luck to anyone i've missed xx


----------



## Wallbanger

Hey caz1743,

I'm 28 (just), on the 21day protocol with pill, normal AMH 10.2 and FSH, slightly raised TSH 2.56


I must admit I was surprised with my low dose, but the doctor knows best 


Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## hopepaige

A BIG CONGRATS TO YOU Miss Rudy 

Dannie how are you doin? hope your are taking it easy  

Jah a big   on your big 8 EC   keep us updated till your BIG day  

to all you PUPO ladies  hope your taking it easy, getting treated like queens and keeping that   flowing 

hope you all have a gr8 weekend and keep smiling


----------



## longing4baby

wallbanger just want to tell you im 33 yrs old and im only on 150mg until told different x  

I just done my first Injection thank god its over nite all


----------



## Wallbanger

Longing4baby, phew thanks for letting me know, what protocol are you on? Btw my clinic mentioned that the trigger shot pregnyl currently has manufacturing issues, so maybe get prepared and call round a few places for stock. Take care


----------



## MrsJussiP

Hello can I join you all?

Started my first go of IVF on jan 19th. Currently on my 2ww and find out on thursday the 15th.

Been really stressed out, as getting period type pains everyday. My mum keeps telling me its all normal as she went through IVF 5 times, but I just cant help getting upset and feeling as if its failed. I keep trying to be positive   

It makes it all harder that my DH is going away on Sunday for 6 months   so will have to go through the test on my own


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello Girls

MissRudy-      for your    Aww i cant imagine how ecstatic you must be feeling. I am really happy for you. take it easy now and enjoy   

Danni - Hope you are ok  

Yankee - Sorry to hear your cycle is stopped for now. Hope you get this message and please still keep us updated  

Doofuz - Congrats on pupo and with 2 yeah. Hope you manage to get some peace and quiet. Will need to read this link for nearer the time  

Longing - Hope your tooth is now fixed and good luck with your scan on mon  

Cas - Oh my your injection sounded traumatic. Im getting more and more nervous everytime i read everyones experience. 

Silliest - Great news! You are now pupo   Take care of yourself and your 2 little embies

Choc - Hope you had a nice wee break

Jah - Great new with 8 eggs. Looking forward to hear how they get on. 

Rnt - Hope ec comes very soon

Jblox - Hope acupuncture went well. Where do you go for it? Dont know if im too late in thinking about going. When is your appointment with the consultant? 

Nm4rk - Hope your feeling better and Good luck for ec on fri

Moonshadow - Good luck with your appoinment on the 13th

Sweetcheeks - Congrats on pupo now the 2ww  

Jvdb - Hope you do have the irish luck in you and shall be waiting on your news on the 16th   

Carol610 - Welcome to the thread

Cullohill - Congrats on pupo glad you went with 2 and i will have everything crossed for you on the 22nd  

Piesie- Im glad im not the only one with this horrible side effects. Just been feeling rotten but my only beneift is ive been going to physio before i started dr so shes been giving me excercise to ease the pain.

Wallbanger - Good luck with your scan.

Mrsjussip - Welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear that dh is going to be away when you have your test. You need to try and not to stress yourself out   it is easy for others to say but in 5 days time you will find out. Im giving you    because on the same day i go for my baseline scan so will be   for both of us. Hopefully the other girls will be able to give you more advice once they read your post, they are a lovely bunch here.  

AFm - Still getting the pains but nothing like it was last weekend also Been getting terrible hotflushes only during the night thoug and having weird dreams of breakdancing    Now looking forward to my baseline scan on thurs but dreading the needles. To make my week go by quickly i have Made a date with my mum and sister on mon to go for lunch and some much needed retail therapy, tue zumba since i missed it last week, wed work then thurs scan. lets hope it goes by as quickly as it sounds lol

Sorry if i missed anybody out. Its just so hard to keep track now but heres some     for those i have missed

Carole xx


----------



## Dannib247

Congratulations miss Rudy I'm soo chuffed for you make sure you take things easy yay!!! X x x

Thankyou All so much for your support you will never know how grateful I am for it  we are leaving the fet till later in the year through choice I feel at the moment to do it would mentally and emotionally be bad for us as we have so much going on else where in our lives ,mums cancer,our wedding and moving down to Winchester way x

How is everyone getting on anyways ? Any symptoms from our pupo ladies? Any pains troubles or worries from anyone else in treatments or waiting? Sending as much possible vibes to you all x x


----------



## Doofuz

Morning girls, 

Sorry I can't do personals this morning as my husband and I are off to do a chimney sweep for a friend (I will be drinking tea with the friend, of course) If I can be cheeky though and ask, how many glasses of pineapple juice is everyone indulging in? I have been having on average two glasses a day - 0.4 litre each. And then plus my brazil nuts etc, and occasional small carton of whole milk. Don't think I can do too much, but just hoping I am doing enough. 

Cullo - I live in Bournemouth, whereabouts are you? (sorry if you have already mentioned it, big dozy these days) I am hoping that you have to get a rider in for her and that you will have to watch as you will be far too fragile for that kind of thing ;-)

Will do proper pesonals later, I haven't really had the chance to read all the posts properly. Have a good morning everyone, whatever you are doing xx


----------



## Doofuz

Dannib247 said:


> Congratulations miss Rudy I'm soo chuffed for you make sure you take things easy yay!!! X x x
> 
> Thankyou All so much for your support you will never know how grateful I am for it  we are leaving the fet till later in the year through choice I feel at the moment to do it would mentally and emotionally be bad for us as we have so much going on else where in our lives ,mums cancer,our wedding and moving down to Winchester way x
> 
> How is everyone getting on anyways ? Any symptoms from our pupo ladies? Any pains troubles or worries from anyone else in treatments or waiting? Sending as much possible vibes to you all x x


Hello my sweet,

Just make sure you take care of you both, and whenever you decide to take up the FET is up to you, you need to be emotionally ready as well as physically.

Take it easy xx


----------



## Jammy J

Morning ladies. 
Just a quick post to say 7 out of my 8 eggs fertilised. Am so happy. 
We did icsi to improve chances of fertilisation and clinic has said they are going for 5 day transfer so won't have them back on board until weds. 
Take care all xx


----------



## Wallbanger

Great stuff jah.. Roll on Wednesday.. Just relax now the hard work is done


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Afternoon Lovelies.........x  

Thank you all for the congratulations, it really hasnt sunk in yet. I have to take another HTP next friday and ring the clinic again, to make sure its positive then they will give us a scan date! Don't think it will be real till i see in the screen...our little pebbles! 

Jah.....congrats on the 7 that fertilised,   that they continue to divide and you can have them back where they belong. Exciting times...do u get to ring them everyday and get a progress report!  

Wallbanger....Hope your scan goes well...x 

PUBO ladies........doofus, cullo,silliest, sweetcheeks, jvdb, mrsjussiP....I    that your embies stick stick stick!! No testing early otherwise the poas   will come!!! lol, believe me if i can do it you can too.  Whose next to test?

Danni...thank you for your well wishes. I don't blame you for a having abreak, its seems that you have soooooo much to contend with. We're all here if you need a rant or a cheer up. Thinking of you x  

Carole...........hope those pesky side effects go away soon!!! Good luck at your baseline scan! Hope theres lots of good news.....needles are fine, youll wonder what the fuss was about.   are you going to zumba throught tx? I stopped netball when i started stimming and just did gentle walks with the dog.

Carol......Welcome to the thread......... where are you in your treatment, i'm sorry you've probably already said, sometimes so hard to keep up. lol  

Longing.......How's the injections? Whens ec? x How's the accupuniture going?

Cas..............hope your tramatic experience with the injection is a one off and the rest have gone smoothly  x

Choc.............How are you? x  

Piesie............Hope the side effects have lessened for you and your having a lovely weekend.

Rnt, moonshadow, jblox, Nm4rk........ Hope your all ok too.... the dr, scans nearing ec! thinking of you all   

Afm........just eaten some lunch and am waiting to be picked up by the father-in-law to go watch th DP play footie, don't get to go watch normally as i work saturdays!!  Hope you all have a lovely saturday......x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hey ladies, hope you are all having a fantastic weekend! I'm having a lovely day chilling today, have got a little tummy ache though....which is worrying me  

First week practically done....roll on next Sunday!
Xx


----------



## MrsJussiP

Thank You for the welcome and good lucks  

I know I really should chill out a bit lol, but I get all flustered and forget to relax when I start getting all the pains   

Also got a letter today telling me that the 2 other eggs we had didnt make it to freezing    so every hope pinned on it working first time.

Hope your base line scan goes well Carole    . Mine was good, but my follis were slow growers, ended up having 5 scans and 17 days on stimulation injections before I had an egg collection. Worth it though in the end, as got 7 eggs and 5 fertilised   .

Congrats Miss Rudy and thanks for the  I was tempted to test early today but thought better of it, I'd only upset myself even worse. I'll just have to wait lol

My husband going away to afgan tomorrow is keeping my mind of it all right now anyway. I just   that i'll have some good news to cheer him up on thursday xxx


----------



## carol610

Thank you all (jen, silliest, jvdb, doofuz, longing, carolem & missrudy) for all your welcome wishes, am looking forward to chatting with youz, in fact I feel like I've become a little obsessed with reading this thread already!  Must remember to 'get a life' outside of the whole IVF thing!!

Wallbanger - I'll be on menopur too, though dont know the dose yet but bearing in mind my age and extreme low AMH it'll probably be more than all of youz put together!

Jah - congrats on the 7 embies, it gives me hope that i might too get some out as I'm pretty much the same age as you, I turn 39 in June.

Carolem - just one comment - breakdancing?? hahaha

Dannib - my word, you've got so much on at the moment.... you're an absolute star and an inspiration to us all with your PMA  , take care of you and your OH

Miss rudy - my last AF was 28 Feb, am just on the 23 day wait and start DR a week on Monday (19th) which will be buserelin injections - not looking forward to it frankly after reading all these horrible symptoms on here haha.

AFM, i've been feeling like I've got a chest infection or something but am putting off going to the Doctors and trying to ignore it as am getting a bit worried that my IVF cycle will get delayed if I'm unwell - does anyone know if this will happen?  I'm due to go to the clinic on friday for injection training.  I dont feel particularly ill, but my chest is really starting to tighten up....any advice?

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekends.

carol x


----------



## cullohill

evening ladies

carol610 - not sure about chest thing might be worth getting it checked and explain to doctor otherwise just lots of water vitamin C and paracetomol none of which should effect things, fingers crossed you feel better soon xx

MrsJussi - sorry your man is going away, especially there, it must be very hard for you. Try stay nice and busy to keep your mind busy too and we're all here for moral support xx

Silliest - glad you're having good day, congrats first wk down hope second speeds by and tummy ache is good sign xx

Miss Rudy - yes i don't want the poas   to come but will be hard!! hope test on friday goes well xx

Jah - congrats on the 7 thats great, hope they keep splitting well for you xx

Doofus - i live in staffordshire so bit far away!! shame. got someone to hopefully ride her next fri and see how she gets on so fingers crossed. no idea about pineapple juice i have bought fresh pineapple and having couple slices for brekkie, also trying few brazils but don't go down that well should have got choc or yoghurt covered ones!!  hope chimney sweep went ok? how you feeling?

luck to everyone else at whatever stage they're at xx

afm - feeling much better today, pain much less and getting towards feeling almost normal at times. did do bit much earlier as felt better so then ended back on sofa - hard when i'm used to being so active! mum have put foot down and got help with horses when shes away next week to stop me trying to do them! did go out today and give them all a fuss especially my mini as she's very polite and small  so fingers crossed i will feel even better over next few days and start to try enjoy being PUPO xxx


----------



## longing4baby

evening

I did my second injection today so thank god bit easier than yesterday.

Cullohill - glad your mum is in charge of getting help for you.  hope you are feeling better soon.
mrsjussip - a big welcome to this great tread of ladies.  I hope you get a BFP on Thursday.

carole6 - The doc mite give youa 5 day course of antibotic which would be finished in time.  But you sud boil a kettle of water put it into a boil and put your head over the bowl with a towel over your head and this will give you chest a good steaming.

n4mark - i was in the same position as you 3 weeks ago when my sisiter in law had her wee boy.  i was devasted but when i went to see him i felt alot better.

Mrs Ruddy  My Ec date is provisionally booked for 21.3.12 so not long.  How are you keeping any smptoms?

Jah - thats great news - when ET?  did you get pain relief or sedation

Im only getting pain relief  for EC and ET - did anyone else only get pain relief, if so how was it?

what doies pineapple juice do.  i bought this today?

Carolm - Im still getting hot flushs at night.

Peises - good luck with EC next week.

Has anyone ever got a day 2 transfer?


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Evening Ladies

      Need some advice last two day been having sore boobs, headaches, and constantly tired i could sleep at the drop of a hat, i think
      these all sound like positives but im getting period type pains but on and off, not constant like my period is about to come, is any 
      other pupo ladies getting this, oh and i have gone off milk even the smell of it, strange. im so tempted to do an early test. 
                                      PLEASE HELP      

          hope everyone is doing ok, sorry for the lack of personals iv been moving my parents today so im very tired


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hi girls

Can anyone help? Is it normal that i have my af again. Im on day 15 of dr and just had af last Sat. Not sure if i should be worried or not  

Carole xxx


----------



## Rnt

Good morning ladies,

Hope everyone has a lovely day planned.  I'm having my trigger shot tonight and EC on Tuesday.  Feeling a bit full today so it's a lazy day planned for me.

Xxx


----------



## longing4baby

carolm - thats normal for period to stop and start and to come back.

sweet cheeks - they are good signs how many days are you post ET


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Longing_ im 9 days post E/C


----------



## mnu

Hi Ladies
Just wanted to join in on this chat.

I'm due for EC tomorrow and feeling a little nervous. So far all the ultrasound checkups have been positive.

Been feeling quiet tired recently and get a sharp period like pain every now and again - and feeling very bloated! Is this all normal when taking the injections?

Thanks
Mnu


----------



## longing4baby

mnu - good luck for EC tomorrow.  Yes your symptoms are normal.

Better go and get some sleep im up at 5am to get to my 7.30am app.  nite all xxx


----------



## Jammy J

Hey lovely ladies
Hope everyone has has a nice weekend, was so nice to see the sun eh?!
Longing - I was sedated, I think 2 drugs went in intraveniously and was asleep within about 30 seconds, I did not feel a thing at all and had a lovely sleep. After about an hour in recovery I was allowed home. Good luck with your EC.
Miss Rudy - has the news sunk in yet, still so pleased for you.
How are all you pupo ladies doing, keep being strong and positive ladies, you can do it. Big    for you all.
Carole610/MNU - welcome aboard this great thread and MNU good luck with egg collection tomoz.
RNT - good luck with your trigger shot, for me it made it so much more real when I did mine and I will be thinking of you on tues for egg collection.
Hi to everyone else I have missed.
Is anyone else having ET this week?? Also has anyone had accupuncture pre and post ET?? I am booked in for both but am interested to hear your thoughts xx


----------



## Rnt

Oh dear - I have finally had my meltdown!!

After weekend with  a houseful of guests I lost the plot when my DH couldn't put the new TV up on the wall because the screws are too long, then got very frustrated when said TV refused to connect to the Internet and then the Sky magic eye thingy refused to work - I only wanted a small tv with free view for after EC so I could curl up and watch tv in bed, now have a bedroom with several holes in the wall, a tv on a stool (which can barely be seen once in bed) and a useless 'smart' function and sky thingy and a DH who isn't speaking to me - or more accurately is giving me the 'it's the drugs' look when we pass each other in the house.  In doing a 'I must not cry' mantra!

Maybe it's time do dig out that zita west cd   (and say sorry) or I may be doing my trigger shot at 10pm on my own.


----------



## chocbunny

oh rnt, I am so sorry to hear about your day and row with DH.  I don't have any words to help I'm afraid except that I totally understand.  DH and I have had a blazing row each of the last 3 weekends and I am so tired of it all.  Don't know how much of it is the drugs but I know i feel let down by how he has been through this process and that keeps coming out - oops!

oh well.  roll on a new week and hope you sort it all out soon


----------



## cas1703

Evening all ladies,

Have had a read through all of your postings since I last logged on. Have had (what I think of) a last weekend of fun as I have my baseline scan tomorrow morning.

I was really good but seeing everyone one else drinks cocktails in Harvey Nicks was hard work!! 

Will catch all very soon 

Lot sof Love


----------



## CaroleMartin

Thanks longing for your reply i can relax now    

Hope Everyone is ok and to the girls that have ec and scans tomorrow  

Carole xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Morning ladies! Well, day 1 of my second week wait! Off to the local shops with mum this morning, nice gentle shopping trip! The back to relaxing this afternoon!

I appear to be having no pains, symptoms etc apart from feeling hot lots! Am worried this is a bad thing??

Xx


----------



## MrsJussiP

Only 4 days left till I do my test and feeling the nerves.  

My DH went to afgan last night till June, It was heartbreaking saying goodbye to him, Took me ages to stop crying  

Hope I have good news for him on Thursday  

Hope everyone else had a good weekend xx


----------



## cas1703

Morning Ladies,

After a very stressful drive into clinic this morning as traffic was horrendous it is Go Go Go!

My lining is 2.8mm so I start on 325iu of Menopur tomorrow. That's the first hurdle over.

MrsJussieP - what a shame that your DH has had to go off on tour. I hope you have other people around whom you can share your emotion with. Finger crossed for Tursday xx

Silliest Sausage - a day relaxing - you lucky ting - very envious!!

Chocbunny - I have definately had a shorter fuse than normal but my partner says e can't tell te difference   

Rnt - Hope your feeling more positive today. Just remember that tose feeling are only ever temporary and will pass. The next minute, hour, day, week are a new experience. Therapy taugt me that you sould hold onto a feeling that nothing lasts forever and feelings will always pass. Lots of Love

Have a good week everyone. Out to stock up on nuts, milk, water and pineapple juice


----------



## cullohill

Morning ladies

cas1703 - wow great news so glad stressful journy turned into positive outcome!! i was on 300 of menopur. fingers doubley crossed your little follies grow xx

MrsJussieP - sorry your DH has had to go away, must be very hard. Hope you have some nice things planned over next few days so they pass quickly for you and masses of luck for thursday xx

Silliest Sausage - congrats on reaching second week of 2ww, hope you have plenty more lovely days planned to make this next week go quickly xx  

Rnt - oh dear that would stress me out on a 'normal' day!! it is so hard this process and we do take it out on thoae closest to us. my DH said he didn't notice any difference in my moods on the drugs! not sure if that is a good thing or not  chin up and hope things calm down for you. Good luck for EC tues, it was me in your position last week can't believe it really xx

jah1234 - i have accupuncture, i started the cycle before i had IVF and got great relationship with therapist. she is very knowledgable on fertility so i ask her questions i forget to ask clinic and she really eases my mind. i felt much better after i went on fri the day after ET and have improved since, no idea if conincidence or not. to be honest it's just a nice 45mins of relaxing for me so that must be good in itself! good luck xx

mnu - hope EC went well today and you've got some lovely little eggs, do let us know how you get on xx

hope everyone else is doing well xx

afm - first day of feeling nearly normal can't believe how rough i really was. still very bloated and bit tender in there but having to force myself to sit down and not do things so sign on mend. crossing days off calendar only 10 more sleeps til OTD - seems forever!! i do have strange discomfort in left groin area (like very top of front of leg on knicker line). it's not really a pain more of a little ache any clues? maybe just lay funny? came on yesterday afternoon time. one more day off work tomorrow then back to it, not really looking forward to it but hope it might make days go quicker!!!

xxx


----------



## cas1703

I really hate Brazil nuts!!!!!


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Cas - that's a shame - hold your nose until you've swallowed  

MrsJussiP - sorry to hear your DH is going to be away - that would be hard enough even without all this going on - keeping everything crossed for you for Thursday  

Rnt - sorry to hear you had a row with DH - me and my DH had a row on Sunday morning as he woke me up at 5am to say eh had "forgotten" to tell me he was going to work for the morning - we had planned our whole day the night before - I have to say I did go a bit over the top and worked myself into a right state!  And I've not even started on the drugs yet!!!  Think the nervousness is getting to me more than I thought...

Carole - I'm going to the Complementary Medicine Centre in Glasgow for my acupunture - found them online - will let you know how I get on tomorrow - definitely don't think you're too late to start if it's something you want to do...

Am at work so haven;t got much time for other personals today -   to all the 2ww ladies - hang in there!  Everyone else who is going for EC / ET / scans etc - GOOD LUCK!!

Jen xxx


----------



## Doofuz

Cas - I'm not too keen on them myself to be honest and am making up for it with pineapple juice. My H puts them into yogurt for me, chopped up smaller x

MrsJussiP - Good luck for Thursday, and I hope the wait isn't too long and bad for you until your other half gets back x

Rnt - Ahh bless you, we have all done it one way or another, don't worry. Take yourself off for 10 minutes or so if it happens again and do some slow deep breathing to get you relaxed x

Carole - I have been having acupuncture since about a 3 weeks before we started but you can start whenever you like. It's good for blood flow, especially to the endometrium. Good luck x

Cullo - I'm feeling ok thanks, and how about you? Twinges have been happening in my groin area and all over my tummy, too. Zita says they are normal and it's the blasto hatching, dividing, whatever. All good things, as was the bloating. Hope you don't feel too bad now. You're right, it does seem like such a long time until OTD but I am distracting myself sufficiently I think. Retail therapy is how I would normally get by but I won't fit anything for months so I won't bother! The weather is a god send, I can go in the garden!

AFM - Nothing much to report really, I try not to get over excited about things as I know I will over analyse and have been there before to be let down. I feel very positive though so it can only be good ;O) Had enough of pineapple juice and whole milk and I miss my evening baths as I would be in there for hours with a book. I have made lots of cards though for the rest of the year so all stocked up. 

Have a good afternoon all - good luck and prayers for all your different stages x


----------



## jvdb

Sorry no personals.  Cas put them into a jar of chocolate spread and eat them,I hated them but enjoyed them that way

Started brown/red spotting yesterday and today,think its the end for me. I will still test on  friday but I'm all out of pma 
Wishing you all lots  of


----------



## Doofuz

Ahh jvdb - it's not over til it's over hun. It could be implantation, you never know. Bless you, I am thinking of you   x


----------



## longing4baby

Ah JVBD - hopefully not wait untill the 16th you nevr know  

Went for first scan early scan due to OHSS - soc said it was a bit early to tell much yet back on wednesday morning at 7.20am another early morning.  she took bloods and said she would be in contact around 4pm.

Hope everyone is having a great day xxxxx


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Afternoon Ladies

    Rnt- good luck for e/c tomorow, aw and bless you hope you and dh have sorted things and you didnt have to do trigger shot
          on your own.

  Longing- Yay im glad there good signs, my clinic has asked me to do bloods on friday and i will get the results that afternoon,
                  or i can wait till sunday and do a hpt, but i cant wait and iv booked myself in on friday, i cant wait. hope all is well with you x

  mnu- hope e/c went well 

  Silliest- Yay we got through the 1st week roll on the 18th     im sure everything is ok, i have read lots of women 
              that didnt get symptoms and they got BFP, everyone is different and every pregnancy is different, stay positive  
                                                                






  Mrs JussiP- wow 4 days left, good luck, aw i bet you was very upset when dh left, hope your feeling better  

  Cullohill- glad your feeling better  

  jvdb- keep positive hun it may just be implantation don't mean it hasn't worked, please don't let it get you down    ^reiki
                                                                                







afm im still getting lots of things happening down there hope its all good and not the meds     , 
        booked my appointment with harley street is for friday i cant wait till sunday to do a hpt, hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine
        im off out the garden to do some planting x


----------



## Rnt

Good evening all,

Thank you for your response to my meltdown, DH and Mother both stuck around for the trigger shot (in fact I let my Mother do it - I'm not used to mixing in a glass bottle have been mixing using the menopur ampules so didn't want to mess it up). I'm still a moody so and so, not sure if I'm being unreasonable or not   the latest on the TV in the bedroom is that it hasn't made it onto the wall as DH thought we would have all day tomorrow to go and get some screws   now I know it's my first time and all but I'm not confident that after a 2 1/2 hr drive each way to and from the hospital for EC I am going to be up for a stroll around B&Q and terribly keen on having a drill going in the bedroom.  But I am sure it is the drugs making me over react.

Lots of love and hugs to everyone, thinking of you x


----------



## MrsJussiP

Hey everyone, I need some support.  I had a mini breakdown today with my husband going away and everything, so I did a clearblue test, and it said I was pregnant by 1-2 weeks. I've done it 3 days early. Do I take this as me deffo being pregnant? x


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Mrs JussiP- congratulation a positive is a positive!! all the meds will be out of your system now x


----------



## MrsJussiP

Thank you so much    I nearly passed out when it came up positive lol Just told my DH and he is over the moon. I just cant get my head round it. Keep looking at the test to check its still there LOL 

I spoke to the hospital and they said I still need to do the test on test day for them to arrange my scan. 

I still keep getting period pains, is that normal? scares me a bit xxx


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Mrs Jussip- 

                    yes apparently thats normal and can last quite a few weeks, i bet your over the moon, i keep wanting to test earlier
                    as im getting alot of symptoms but dh doesn't want to and im going round the bend as hes at work all day and im off  

  
                    congratulation again so happy for you


----------



## MrsJussiP

My DH has gone away and that's why I tested early, I just needed something to be happy about and to give him some good news. 

I'm only on day 8 of transfer and I had a 5 day blast assist, so I really didn't think it would come up positive lol

I had to wait for hrs before I could tell him n then it had to be online as he couldn't phone me.

Thank you for the congrats.  Just got to do another test on thursday for the hospital x

Hope u get a positive, lots of   for you x


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Thank you x


----------



## Doofuz

Congratulations Mrs Jussip, whooppee! Lovely news   

Sweetcheeks - Have fun at Harley Street and I hope you enjoyed the gardening   

RnT - I hope you get your tv on the wall soon, try and relax   

AFM - Nothing much, might have symptoms, might not. I am going mad in the house on my own all day, I drop 8 year old child off at school and take a slow stroll before coming back home to my dvd's. Tomorrow I have a lunch with the girls to look forward to. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Congratulations MrsJussiP!!!!  That is great news for you and your DH!  

RnT - hope you manage to get some TV watching done - good luck for EC!!

Jvdb - keeping everything crossed for you  

All the rest of the 2ww ladies - hope you are coping OK and looking after yourselves...

Jen xx


----------



## mnu

Thanks for confirming the symptoms. EC went well - they collected 16 follies but sadly only 6 were mature   I was put under for the EC and boy I spent most of yesterday feeling quesy and in bed. Feeling perfectly fine today. Keeping fingers crossed - ET should be Thursday or Saturday.


----------



## MrsJussiP

Thank You  

Think I'm still in shock   lol.  Waited so long to see that. Have ended up doing 3 test that I had in the house lol x


----------



## chocbunny

morning all!
MrsJussiP - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I'm so excited for you.  How lovely to be able to give your DH such amazing news.  bet he's walking round with the biggest grin on his face  
Mnu - well done for making it through EC, another step completed.  6 sounds to me like a good number but I understand you're perhaps a bit disappointed if you thought you would get closer to 16.  Glad your recovery was so quick though.  Won't be long til you have a lil embie or 2 on board  
Jvdb - fingers crossed for you hon   Try and stay positive.  When do you test? 
Rnt - Good luck for your EC today.  Come on here if you feel up to it and let us know how it goes.  Am confident you will escape B&Q in favour of a cosy bed and lots of TLC from DH!

I'm off for my first scan this afternoon since started stimming last weds.  Not sure what to expect but definitely feeling different (actually a lot worse since I started stimming but then I had no problems DRing - anyone else the same?) and on Friday reflexologist said she could feel my left ovary was really big and my hormones were "sparky" after just 2 days on gonalf so fingers crossed    

Sending best wishes to everyone esp the 2ww girls.


----------



## jvdb

Sorry ladies to put a downer on a positive thread,took a full on bleed at 6am so its a definite bfn for me. Im devastated and don't know what to do. Fell asleep crying in dh's arms last night. Good luck to every one else,I hope you all get your well deserved bfp's. Sending you all love and


----------



## jblox78

Aw Jvdb - am so sorry to hear that  

Sending lots of   your way - sounds like you have a supportive DH which is great...

Take some time to yourselves and hopefully things will look brighter soon...

Jen xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Bit unsure on dates and timelines, hope you can help?

I've had appointments and tests done with a consultant, and I've had a letter with my first meeting for this thursday (eeek!). At what point after this would you generally start treatment? Do I have the initial appointment (on my letter it says its and information and counselling session) and then go on the waiting list, or would I have to wait for the test results to come back (long story, blood sample given in Jan not testable, have to give another on Thursday) and then call them when my period starts?

It's simply cause I have a lot on in the next few months with weddings/birthdays etc and want to try and figure out which ones I can 'selflessly volunteer' myself to play taxi so no-one questions why I'm not drinking. I would like to add I haven't really touched alcohol for the last 2 years as been TTC, but it's easier to have driving as a reason for raising apple juice at a toast!  

Also, i've felt sooo much better since joining ff's. Much more chilled and relaxed to be able to talk to other people who have been there, so thanks!


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

jvdb- aww hun im so sorry, i had a tear in my eye as i was reading your post   you must be beside yourself big big


----------



## AmyHF

jvdb


----------



## rosie79

JVDB hope your ok  

My word this thread is busy, didnt have tome to tead the 15 pagers since I last posted. 
Just a quick     to you all

AFM: Day 6 stimms having all the usual symtoms, hot flushers, bloating, twinges, emotional, sore and bruised tummy   but im guessing this is all good.
Scan on 16th and all being well EC Mon or Tues.

           to you all x x x x


----------



## chocbunny

Jvdb, I'm so sorry hon  

 We are all here for you.  Take care and let us know how you are getting on if you feel up to it


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Ladies

            ok ok i no im very naughty but i just done a test, i just couldnt wait im 11 days post e/c  a 3 day transfer, do you
            think it will give a positive result as mine just did, sureley the trigger will be out of my system by now HELP X


----------



## srsuper

Hi, I've just joined - can i join you all? I'm currently on 2ww after my first IVF. Had a 5 day transfer on Saturday and it went smoothly but have had bad period pains today and am a bit worried. Is anyone else having this? Is it normal!? I hope you are all getting on ok. xxx


----------



## MrsJussiP

srsuper - I got a positive test result and I've been having horrible period pains.

jvdb- I'm so sorry to hear that  

sweet cheeks- Your as bad as me lol, I still wont get over excited untill I have done my thursday test for the hospital. I did do another test today, and it came back pregnant 2-3 weeks which is a stronger one then yesterday. I phoned my hospital to find out if it was right, so maybe you should to, even if its just to put your mind at rest x

Thank you all for the congrats xx


----------



## cas1703

Hi all,

chocbunny - ope you scan is going well today and you are getting lots of follicles appearing.

jvdb - I'm so sorry. Words just don't say enough  

Busy Busy.

Catch you all soon


----------



## CaroleMartin

Jvdb

So sorry to hear your news. You have great support from your dh. Look after each other   

Love carole xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Jvdb....so sorry to hear your news Hun.... Sending huge   and thinking of you

Sweet cheeks......tut tut young lady! You caved in! I would like to think its out of our systems by now, but just don't know. I hope it is and your test is true! How are you feeling, any twinges, pains etc?

Afm, had a fairly quiet day, thinking tomo DVD day! Not had many feelings although occasional sick feelings when I eat?! Plus tears at the tv.....?

Xx


----------



## cullohill

jvdb -       actually sat here crying for you, life is really very cruel at times i am truly so sorry  

mrsjussi - congrats on your result, fingers crossed for thursday for more positive

sweetc - congrats to you also, fingers crossed your tests keep being positive

rosie - good luck for scan, yes those lovely side effects almost become normal don't they!

choc - hope your scan went well this afternoon, i didn't feel any better on stims and did feel quite rough towards end, fingers crossed for lots of follies

doofus - hope you've not gone too mad today!! i've actaully settled into being at home all day now i potter about do abit then have rest, then do bit more, i am lucky having horses as distraction also (i was naughty and lunged Gator yest but she was v gd girl) same as you not sure if anything or nothing happening its so tough isn't it!! have you got quiet days ahead? is there things you could do to get you out house bit more without being strenuous?

 to everyone

afm - feeling better again today still tender in there but better in self. not looking forward to going back to work tom but have decided if its too much and i feel over tired well tell them and try cut hours down. have done bit more with horses but i ask with everything i do is this strenuous could this effect things and have no clue i then think of many friends that haven't changed a thing and been pregnant fine but then they haven't had to go through all of this. i just make sure i rest in between doing things so hoping thats ok and avoiding any heavy lifting etc so hoping be ok.
Still bloated and slight boob pain more on inside rather than outside which i usually have. 
all these testing early is not good for the mind keep trying to work out how early i could test!! 

xxx


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hey

        MrsJussiP- i no i just couldn't resist how bad am i!   i will do another test Thursday then the bloods on Friday will be confirmation
                          iv not told the oh yet and he dont finish work till 10pm so i have a long wait, but then againg i dont want to get his hopes
                          up, may wait till thursday and if that comes back positive i will tell him, hes a tad sensitive  

        Silliest- indeed tut tut, i had a really strong stretching feeling all day yesterday and lower abdomen pain a little like af, iv sore boobs
                    and feeling sick in the mornings till late afternoon and gone off milk, i love my cuppa tea's   i was going out this morning
                    and had to pull the car over as i felt as tho i was gonna be sick, eewwww not nice, so with that thought i was on route to
                    the nearest chemist, i couldn't get home quick enough and then when it came to looking at the test it took me ages, if i was
                    a fly on the wall i would of been in stitches lol, dont no weather to tell dh as dont want to get his hope up  , how are you
                    feeling, good i hope


----------



## AmyHF

Ummm, from reading some of the posts i get the impression that most of you have taken a few days off work after the implantation, is that what you are advised to do or is it choice? The day after the implantation I could manage, but I don't know if I could get more than that off unless I took it as unpaid. 

I just figured you would go about business as normal, after all if it happened naturally you would carry on working right? Suppose it depends on the job though....


----------



## CaroleMartin

Afternoon Girls

Sweetcheeks -       Thats great news   lol I dont think youll be able to contain your happiness from your dh

MrsJussip -      Great news so happy for you

Missrudy - Think ill make this my last zumba class as its quite intense but might still do the toning until ec

Longing - Oh no another early rise. But hope all goes well

Welome MNU Glad ec went well, 6 is still a good number  

Rnt - Hope ec went well and tv is up for you to enjoy

Cas - Glad baseline scan went well and it was a good result

Jblox - Jen hope appointment went well. Whos your doc?

Silliest - Hope youre feeling ok. All your signs are good signs  

Doofuz - Hope you are doing well 

Cullohill - Hope your taking it easy before retuning back to work.

Welcome Amyhf and Srsuper

Sorry if i missed anyone else out 

Lots of     and  

Carole xx


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Carol Martin-   thank you x


----------



## Rnt

Goo Afternoon lovely ladies,

Sorry for the lack of personals, still a bit out of it  

EC went well, 8 collected, just had the call and they decided to go with ICSI rather than risk IVF and7 survived the process.  Everything crossed now that they do their business tonight x


----------



## trueblue

Hi Amy I have just finished ivf at the Priory, cant recommend them highly enough , they are all fantastic, I have been going there since '07 and the staff are mostly still there know them all.After my egg collection i rested for a day and after embryo transfer i rested a couple of days but did light stuff. Then back to normal  apart from heavy lifting , I suppose many people take lots of time off as there is so much time and money and emotion put into ivf they dont want regrets. I did the first ivf and it didnt work out , so after that i just erred on the side of caution, take it easy but carry on... 
Good luck for your cycle!


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Rnt- wow congrats thats a good number, hope they all get jiggy tonight  , make sure you rest and be pampered x


----------



## Rnt

Thank you sweet cheeks - feeling very sorry for myself


----------



## CaroleMartin

Rnt

Thats great news 8 IS GREAT   Hope they are busy getting jiggy   

Carole xx


----------



## cullohill

rnt - well done on your 8 and hope the lucky 7 are getting jiggy jig jig. i felt very sorry for myself for ages after EC, in fact at least 5 days i think all our bodies handle it differently, hope you feel better tom xxx


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies!

Blimey, this thread is getting busy!  Sorry I haven't had a chance to read back as I haven't been on since Friday.

I had my second scan since stimming last night and my 10 follies had grown quite well  The largest 24mm and smallest 17mm so I'm quite pleased really.  The fertility nurse seemed very happy and kept saying 'someone of your age' this, that and the other.  Apparently the consultant had told her she would be happy if I got 4 eggs.  Did my trigger shot at 10pm last night and I'm booked in for EC tomorrow morning - eeeeek!  Have to be in London by 9am so we're leaving home at 6.30 to get the train - I knew I couldn't eat after midnight but I didn't realise I can't even drink water for 4 hours before  

I've never been sedated before so don't know how what to expect really   and I'm REALLY not looking forward to the pessaries - I'd rather inject myself


----------



## hopepaige

Hi everyone

Piesie wishing you all the best and  for your EC tomorrow.. travel safe and   

Judb im so so sorry words cant make it any beta just  no you have lots of people here for you  

To all of you out there, preparing time, PUPO or just waiting for next step to arrive, take it easy and all in time will we all get what we all deserve...


----------



## srsuper

Mrs JussiP - thanks so much thats really reassuring. And congratulations btw!!

I think I'm going to find it very difficult to wait until next Monday to test... Might be joining those of you who have tested early!!  xxxxx


----------



## Rnt

Piesie,

Hi honey.  I was dreading the sedation, I'd had it previously and it didn't work but this was completely different.  I left home at 6.30am as we have a Long car journey to the hospital.  So by the time we got there I was Very nervous and thirsty! They soon had me gowned up and set to go, to be completely honest, I cannot remember anything past being told I should go off to a happy place.  Apparently I had the same conversation about the number of eggs a few times (shows what was on my mind!) but didn't feel a thing.  in fact I was being fed tea and toast before I knew it.

Be prepared for feeling a bit queasy afterwards (I was given a bowl to take home) but I wasn't ill.  I only mention it as you may want to take a small safety bag with you if you are on the train.  

You will be fine honey, let us know how you get on as soon as you feel up to it 

Rachel


----------



## piesie

Rachel, thanks for the info, I have put some plastic bags with the rest of the stuff for tomorrow.  I'm quite apprehensive!  I really hope they manage to get some eggs   We were hoping for ET on Mother's Day... just imagine that   As it goes, if we're lucky enough to get some embies, day 3 would be St Paddy's day or day 5 is Monday.

I was told I could test 14 days from EC (assuming we're lucky enough to get some embies).  Is this what you're all doing?


----------



## longing4baby

Pises - good luck for tomorrow.  i would rather be sedated if i got the option but im not i only get pain relief.

JVBD - Im gutteed for you hon xxx  

RNT great news hope they are getting busy tonight x

Mrsjussi & Sweet cheeks hope your BFP keep coming

welcome newbies.

Hope everyone is keeping ok.  Im so tired tonight xx


----------



## Rnt

Hi piesie,

If we are lucky and get some embies tonight it will be a Fri or Sun ET - it would be quite special to have ET on Mothers Day (plus I will be able to make it to the Wales V France rugby game on Sat for which DH and I have much converted tickets). 

I haven't been told yet about OTD - just taking one step at a time.

Oh another hint, get a hot water bottle ready.  Drugs are limited to paracetamol after ET and I am sore tonight.  The cat is currently my hot water bottle.

Xxx


----------



## MrsJussiP

srsuper- I would give it a few more days yet, I know its hard but I only did it 4 days early. I've ended up doing 4 tests so far lol. The test today was even stronger than yesterday, its gone from saying 1-2 weeks to 2-4 weeks so I'm taking that as positive news.

Hope everyone else is ok? 


Sweetcheeks - have you spoke to your DH or are you going to wait?

Thank you all for the congrats


----------



## carol610

Jvdb. so so sorry for you. sending you lots of hugs. x 

i just typed a massive reply on my phone and the blooming thing just wiped it all. will log on again in morning and do from a decent computer!! 

Night all x


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

MrsjussiP- i did tell him and hes over the moon, said i will test again thurday as thats 15 days from trigger so will definalty be out 
                                of my system, they say 10-14 days so im hoping its not the last of the trigger showing,    , have you
                                got your head round it yet, did your clinic say yourn is a defo positive x


----------



## MrsJussiP

sweet cheeks - Congrats on that positive,   they keep coming for you    I'm still in shock lol, very exited now though as I did another test this morning and it still says positive and its only 1 day till I test    My hospital said I have to wait till tomorrow but that its probably right. xxx


----------



## Rnt

Good Morning Lovely Ladies,

A quick post - I will go through and do some more personals later.

Piesie - good luck for today honey, thinking of you xx

I've had my call this morning (that was a tense wait!) and out of the 7 eggs successfully ICSI'd (?) 6 have fertilised overnight        very happy   I have no idea how that fairs but she said they were good numbers.  Will await my call tomorrow to see how they have got on and confirm if we are going for a transfer on Fri or Sunday.

Love and   to everyone
Rachel
X


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Morning ladies! How are we all?

I've not long been awake after a rough nights sleep! Woke up thinking mother nature had arrived, but touch wood she hasn't! Just can't help but think the worst at the moment  

Thinking I may do some baking today to keep my mind occupied!

Rnt that's great news, well done Hun! Not long till your be joining us pupo ladies!
Xx


----------



## Rnt

Good Morning Silliest - I'm going to say try and stay positive but know how hard that is.  I hardly sleep last night partly because I was still uncomfortable from the EC (understatement!!) but also because I was fretting.  I am such an impatient person.  Not sure how I will cope when I join you PUPO ladies.  Enjoy your baking, I have my mother staying, she has been an absolute star (I haven't cooked a thing in 2 weeks) the house is full of homemade lasagne, pies, carrot cake etc.. So haven't had the chance to do anything distracting.  She goes home tomorrow - not I never thought I would see the day that DH was sad to see my Mother leave!!!  No more hot meals waiting for him when he gets home, back to a more healthy choice. (that said, mother is filling the freezer for him  )


----------



## mnu

Morning ladies.
Hope you are doing well.

Piesie - Hope your EC went weel. Your numbers look good. I'm in same situation - am 40 and first IVF. I had my EC on Monday. Your follies sizes look very good. Don't worry about the sedation, I felt a quesy and a little out of it on the day but was back to normal the next day. 

Got an update call this morning....we are down to 3! Keeping fingers crossed - 3 is the magic number   They haven't confirmed if ET will be tomorrow (day 3) or day 5.


----------



## longing4baby

morning ladies

i remeber reading a while back to keep tummy warm but is that after EC or before or both?

Clinic range last nite to cancel app today and new app is tomorrow morning.

Silliest - when can you test.

 for all the PUPO ladies.

Pises hope today goes well xx


----------



## Rnt

Mnu -   for your 3, it only takes the one xx


----------



## mnu

Rnt: Thank you. Yes that's what my DP keeps telling me...am trying not to worry too much.

Good luckwith your 6 - that sounds like very good number. Sounds like we are just a day apart in our cycle. Lets keep EVERYTHING crossed so we can join the pupo ladies.


----------



## longing4baby

MNU - i know someone who had 11 eggs and got down to 1 she is currently 3 months pregnant.  - so its not the quanity is the quality thats counts


----------



## MrsJussiP

MNU - I got 7 eggs on my EC and ended up with 3 and on day of transfer I had the strongest one put back on a 5 day blast assist. Its worked for me, so its all about quality xx Hope everything goes well for you xx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Rnt - great news on your 6 embies!  

Piesie - good luck for EC today...

Congratulations Sweetcheeks!!!!!   it stays positive for Thursday although I'm sure it will...

Silliest - not long to go now!  

Mnu - keeping everything crossed for your 3 - good luck for your ET...

AFM I had my acupuncture appointment last night - was better than the place I used to go to and was very relaxing.  I had a warming lamp over my stomach as well which was lovely - have been advised to use hot water bottle as much as possible.  Longing - have read previously that this is good up until ET when you shouldn't use it anymore...  Got our first consultant appointment on Monday - can't wait!!!  Appointment is at 2.30 and DH and I both have the day off - we are lucky in that the hospital is only 20 minutes away from our flat...  Will keep you all posted!

    to all...

Jen xxxxx


----------



## cullohill

afternoon ladies

jblox - i love my accupuncture too made me feel much better this morn, hope appointment goes well on monday so exciting x

Rnt - great news on your 6 embies, does sound good numbers we had 13 fert and 10 split.  Try to take it easy and rest good luck for ET xx

Piesie - good luck for EC today, hope all goes well and you're not too stressed by it all

Sweetcheeks - fingers crossed for thursday positivity xx

Silliest - not too long now stay positive xx  

Mnu - hope your 3 will be strong like they say only takes one and from our 17 eggs collected we only had 2 worth putting back so less is more imo xx

MrsJ - at least your keeping the local chemist in business of tests   i'd be exactly the same as you, fingers crossed another positive tomorrow xxx

longing - hope app goes well tom. i read ok for hot bottle before and after EC but from day of ET its a no no xx

srsuper - i might be joining the testing early club too its so hard waiting isn't it!! fingers crossed for a bfp for you xx

afm - had lovely morning with accupuncture had mind put to rest as felt quite normal this morning and started panicking it was bad sign, but now reassured to be calm and patient and just keep things crossed and try not to over analyse things (easier said than done!) She also planted seed of its ok to test early  music to my ears!! in her opinion fine to test 14 days post EC rather than post ET so that would be tues for me. the earliet positive test she knows is 11 days post EC and that was twins! so will try be patient but might not be able to wait til otd!
Back to work this afternoon after week off so be hard hope its not too stressful decided to be firm and if too much cut hours down. 

hope eveyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Afternoon girls

Just a quick note to wish everyone luck for tomorrows Test date and hope piesie that your ec went well.   that all embies behave. Not going to be on till some point tomorrow as ill be traveling up later to bishopbriggs to stay with parents as my appointment scan is at 9am tomorrow.(i stay 1hr 30min away from hospital) Hope everyone is well.  

Carole xx


----------



## chocbunny

Hello everyone,
Just wanted to pop on and say good luck Piesie for today's EC.  Let us know how you get on if you feel up to it.
Thanks all for your kind wishes.  Scan yesterday went really well.  She gave me all sorts of numbers, most of which I can't remember, but I know I have a total of 16 follicles and the lining looks good and am on track for EC next weds  
Best wishes to everyone at your different stages


----------



## Npeerson

Hello all, 
This is my first post on fertility friends and I might be a bit late really but hopefully i can join this journey with you. I started buserlin on 19th feb and am now ready and booked in for egg collection on Friday. My husband will have Pesa/Tesa on the same day. I am now in a right pickle worrying about Friday. I have never been sedated before and just don't know what to expect. Have been feeling really positive but just full of apprehension now. 
Thank you for letting me join you...
Lots of luck and happiness

Nikki xxxx


----------



## piesie

Hi everyone!

I'm home after EC this morning and I have to say I was getting worked up about nothing! 

Nikki, The sedation was fine.  I went in at 9.50 and was out and fairly with it again by 10.30!  They gave me coffee and biscuits afterwards and told me to take as long as I liked getting ready.  It's a lovely place and the staff were all fantastic.  We were at Nando's when they opened at 11.30 as I was starving by then   I'd never been sedated before but thought it was great - it's amazing how quickly you go out and come round again.  So far I've had no other effects but am expecting a few cramps later once the painkiller wears off.

Anyway, they got 8 eggs which I am very pleased about and am secretly quite proud of myself, I just hope they get jiggy    with hubby's swimmers overnight and we have some embies tomorrow 

I hope everyone is keeping positive and scans etc all go well


----------



## AmyHF

Hi piesie,

Oooh I hope it all works! Glad you didn't have any issues as I'm a bit concerned about that myself!

Fingers crossed for happy times ahead!

AmyHF


----------



## Rnt

Great news Piesie,  sounds like you coped really well with the sedation, I was still out of it last night!  Snap on the 8 eggs   
Xxx


----------



## longing4baby

oh girls cant believe it took my injection there was supposed to take 150 of the 900iu and only 75 left.  Im in the hospital in the morning but worried noe that i havent enough to show up and i have 300iu injections should i take 75 of it?  clinic line closed and its not an emergency to ring the hotline any advice??


----------



## Jammy J

Hi ladies.  
Well done piesie, snap I got 8 eggs too! It's a great no, must be something to do with our age. 

Jv - so sorry to hear your news. Am thinking of you at this time. 

I had et today and was all ready in gown etc when they said we could go with 3 instead of 2 if we wanted to. 
Talk about shock, all along we had agreed 2 providing there was 2 to put back so it never crossed my mind that 3 was an option. Oh just turned round and said that will be alot of kids and a big pram. Ha ha. After discussing with the dr and asking the audience we went with 2. So 2 day 5 blasts on board. I had accupuncture after and been in bed resting all afternoon. Feels great to have them on board. 
Love to all xx


----------



## rosie79

jah1234, congratulations on being PUPO x x x x x


----------



## carol610

Well done piesie on your 8 embies, let's be hoping they're getting jiggy in the jelly!  Thinking too of mnu's and rnt's embies and   that they are getting bigger and bigger ready for ET later this week.

Jah1234 - congrats on joining the pupo crowd!

Cullo - I reckon its probably best to go back to work.  If it were me on the 2ww, not sure quite how I'd cope without keeping insanely busy.  I don't know how everyone is managing to keep sane!

Jblox - you're in the same boat as me - its the waiting part that is the killer, whether its waiting to start, waiting for DR to finish, the infamous 2ww....  The first part for me is finally over on Monday when I start jabbing needles in my thigh.  My time frame has been that the first info evening was back in early December, with a blood screening/sperm test on 4th Jan, appt on 16th Feb to hand in the forms etc, my AF arrived late Feb and so I am now on the 23 day wait.  I really hope that you get to the same stage quickly.

Longing - I'm not sure what to tell you re running out of the drugs..... think that's one for the more experienced jabbers!

welcome to nikki! 

Apologies for anyone I've missed out, every time I come on here, there are pages of stuff to read haha

x carol


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies

wow is it busy on this link or what  such alot going on...
well firstly a big congrats to Jah on becoming pupo   sending you lots of  

then Rnt, Mnu and Piesie so excited on your great outcome of EC... cant wait to hear your news tomorrow on ET dates... sending you lots of    

MrsJ we all no the results tomorrow but all the best for your bloods and then let the preg party begin   

Silliest hope you are having a beta evening and get a good nites rest    how did the baking turn out  

Carolemartin and Longingall the best for appoint tomorrow 

to everyone else hope your keeping well and all you PUPO girls take care of yourselves and those precious embies inside  

hope your all having a fab evening


----------



## chocbunny

hi longing,
When I was away I only had 150 left when I'm meant to take 225 gonal f.  I took it and rang them in the morning and they said not to worry about it - in other words not to do another jab to make up the difference once I got home to the new vial.  They said most women don't miss it if they get a smaller dose one time.  I phoned the emergency line as I didn't want to wait til Monday if it was crucial I got the full dose, so if it would make you feel better I don't see what's wrong with calling...


----------



## longing4baby

Thanks Chocbunny i think i will wait til morning now not that i wont get much sleep!

JAh congrats on being PUPO xx

Hi all hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Longing.....please don't worry as I done exactly the same (and worried lots) but the hospital said it wasn't a concern

Jah....welcome to the 2ww and being pupo!

Rnt, piesie and Mnu....well done on EC!

Afm...baking was ok. It I needed a rest after! God knows how I'll cope going back to work next week.....but thankfully by then we will know the result. The odd pains I'm getting are worrying and I'm finding it hard not to be negative  

Big   to one and all
Xx


----------



## longing4baby

hi sillest

thanks v much  

its hard to keep positive - i think my cycle is doomed first of all running out of spray then running out of medicine


----------



## Jammy J

Positive thoughts ladies. We CAN achieve our dreams xxx


----------



## Doofuz

Evening ladies, 

Wow, very busy on here - sorry I don't have time for personals, it's taken me all day to get on the computer today and when I finally do, I need to get off as he wants me all to himself   

Congratulations to Jah for becoming PUPO. Welcome to the madness   and   

AFM - I'm fine, although slightly going stir crazy with a few 'symptoms' that I won't list here, I will feel a fool if it all goes tits up   
Trying desperately to not think about testing early in fear of getting a false positive due to the progesterone....  will get me! 

Have a good evening all, One Born Every Minute in a bit to make it worse....


----------



## carol610

Silliest & doof - I'm really feeling for you reading into all your 'symptoms' and wondering what they mean! I sending you   positive energy to ward off all those nasty niggling thoughts.

Longing - listening to the other girls, it'll be reet so try to get some sleep 

I too will be watching one born.... why do we do it  - its like some sick pathological desire to upset ourselves haha.  ta ta for now x


----------



## cullohill

Doofus - oh i want to hear your symptons pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease want to know if i can feel anything the same  i was told by accupunturist to test early if i wanted and tuesday would not be a false positive if it were to be a bfp so now i think my 2ww might have shortened by 2 days!!
Oh I LOVE one born every minute watched every episode since it started, maybe tears as usual tonight chocolate and tissues to the ready xxx


----------



## Doofuz

Cullo - Oh alright then, just a few...

I have had a stitch all day long, and it feels like I have pulled a stomach muscle on my left. Twinges and cramps going off like fireworks, I think far too early for AF? Going MAD. If I tested Tuesday I wouldn't tell my H as I wouldn't want to get his hopes up. Hope your symptoms aren't too crazy, and you are staying saner than I am xx


----------



## cullohill

Doofuz -  thanks oh they sound really good, i've not had anything quite as noticable as that more like dull aches do feel bit more sensitive on left, more aching tonight but think due to tiredness.   yours are good signs. not sure who i'd tell, would depend on results i think! 
not sure sane   going through waves of positivity and negativity just got to hope luck is on our side


----------



## Silliest Sausage

I too had a stitch on Monday, on and off all day! Very bizarre it was!

I find the cyclogest has had an affect on my bowels so some tummy aches turn out to be due to that. But I've been feeling odd like I'm due to come on....so I'm convinced I will. Just want Sunday to get here so we will know!

Xx


----------



## Doofuz

Ooh Silly and Cullo, your symptoms sound good too! Here's hoping. Cullo, I would tell H the results, just not that I plan on testing...he doesn't think it's a good idea...but I'm tempted! It's my birthday next weekend, would be the best present ever xx


----------



## longing4baby

Morning

Just on way to app.  

You PUPO ladies do have some good symptoms  .

One born every minute last nite.  I have been addicted to the show since it first cam out aswel.  x


----------



## Doofuz

Morning longing! I hope appointment went ok x

Silly and Cullo - long may the good symptoms continue! x

Morning Carol, have a good day x

Everyone else, have a fantastic day. PUPO ladies take care of yourself, and the same for everyone else x

As for me - same as last night, I still have a pulled muscle on the left side of my belly button except H tells me it isn't a pulled muscle as it would be all over. See, he has his hopes up whilst I was trying to be realistic! Every now and then I think I have a funny taste in my mouth but when I concentrate on it, it's gone. I have tried so hard not to become obsessive over this, promised I wouldn't symptom spot and post them...look what I did...! 

Have a good day all, be back later as I am off out for the morning with my mother x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Morning ladies....good luck with your app today longing!

Also, how are the post EC ladies doing?..had your calls yet?

My friend is coming to visit at lunchtime, is treating me to a McDs for lunch lol....chicken nugget meal for me....thinking protein haha....

Hope your all doing well......for me, touch wood but no feelings or going ons yet today, but I've only been awake half hour 

Xx


----------



## MrsJussiP

Morning Ladies 

Spoke to my hospital today and did a test for them, Its a deffo positive    I've got a scan in 3 weeks to see the position of the pregnancy and to see the heartbeat.

So excited now, and I can finally say I am pregnant


----------



## Silliest Sausage

MrsJussip......woohoo!!   on your   that's fantastic news Hun....
Xx


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoooooo MrsJ.    Sooooo excited for you u must be over the moon. Take care of yourself and njoy this special time....


----------



## Jammy J

Mrs j - that's fab news. You take it easy now. X


----------



## mnu

Mrs JussiP - congratulations. I'm so pleased for you.  

Silliest S - Hope you enjoy your McDs treat  

AFM - Had a morning of confusion and unnecssary worry! Got the update text this morning - all 3 embies are 8 cells and grading of 1 to 2. I didn't know what the grading actually means. Did a quick search online to find conflicting information some saying grade 1 is bad others saying grade 1 is best. Asked the clinic for explanation and it turns out grade 1 is best. Apparently each clinic has their own grading system - how confusing and annoying especially on such a sensitive subject.  

Ladies who are waiting for thier day 3 update - check with your clinic what their grading system is.

ET is planned for tomorrow.


----------



## MrsJussiP

Thank you all so much. Dont think I've ever been so excited lol

Hope everything goes well for the rest of you, lots of  and  from me


----------



## Rnt

Mnu - we will be going for ET on the same day  

I've just had the call and out of the 6 fertilised eggs 5 have moved on overnight (the last one is a little slow but still doing something) so we have 3 at 4 cells and 2 at 3 cells.  And of them all 4 are grade 1 the other is grade 2       I'm so relived.  

So it's ET tomorrow


----------



## jblox78

MrsJussiP - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  Am very pleased for you - will help keep your DH going out there in Afghanistan knowing he has you and bump to come home to!!    

Mnu and Rnt - great news on your embies - good luck for tomorrow...

Jah - congrats on being PUPO!

Carole - hope your scan went well this morning...

Everyone else lots of  

Jen xxx


----------



## cullohill

Morning ladies 

MrsJussi - huge congrats on your official BFP, truly super dooper xx

Mnu and Rnt - your strong little embies sound great grades really good news, good luck for tomorrow, how many are you having put back? xx

Jah - welcome to the PUPO maddness xx

Carole - hope your scan went well xx

Silliest - enjoy your mcd's v jealous yum yum xx

Doofuz - good news you still have nice symptoms, funny how we are analysing every twinge   think its helps us get through it! Glad your H is being positive. Hope you have a lovely morning with your mum and symptoms continue to blossom  xx

 to everyone else xx

afm - feeling ok today had bit of bust up with H last night over his insensitive comments during one born every min but luckily he's just rang and aplogised so things back to normal! No real symptoms to report maybe some slight aches and boobs quite tender but thats about it!?! Had nice morning lunged my horse quietly and now sitting down resting beofre getting ready for work. Hoping maybe to feel something bit more but then just pray i might the one that doesn't have many signs but gets a bfp!
xx


----------



## carol610

Afternoon, just a quickie whilst at work, naughty naughty!

Congrats mrsjussie on your BFP    Make sure you take care of yourself and the ickle one!

Mnu & rnt - well done on the embies and good luck at 2moro's ET

Silliest... you've given me a massive craving for a Big Mac Meal!  Oooooo might just have to treat myself one last time before all the treatment kicks off, this lentil soup I'm currently eating just isnt making the grade!  

Jah, congrats on becoming a fully fledged member of the PUPO ladies.... may the next two weeks fly!

x


----------



## 1STIVFBABY

Hi i had ET yesterday they go 11 doc phoned today 9 fert but 5 only look good, this is result of dh having vesc reversal and anti bodies making sperm clump together, we have 2 sons already nat conc, am 33 dh 36, 5 day tanferral planned does all this look good terr to get 2 x/ded, and info would be great ta


----------



## DWS

Hello ladies, can I join?  A bit late in finding this thread.  Currently on 2ww and not feeling very positive. Test date 20.3.12. I have 2 top grade embies on board. Started getting af type cramps yesterday and feel like any minute it will all be over. Try to stay positive but so hard.  Had et 7.3.12(day before my 30th birthday) this is our 1st icsi and wanted it to work so much.   wish I was feeling more positive.


----------



## srsuper

Hi DWS, I'm quite new to this thread too but in a similar position. This is my first ICSI and testing on Monday, day before you. I think we all have to stay positive. Its great that you have 2 top grade embies! I have been having cramps on and off and so did MrsJussiP who just got a BFP!! Take care xxx


----------



## Jammy J

Welcome newbies, it's never too late to join this lovely thread. There are a great group of ladies here that are full of support and all sharing the same experiences. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## DWS

Thanks srsuper, it's a bit of a roller coaster. Some days I feel more positive than others but the last 2 days heve felt particularly negative about it all. I am on 2 wks hol from work which at first I thought was a good idea but lots of time alone to think about things. Maybe wld have bn better at work keeping busy! Tuesday can't come quick enough! Good luck to you for monday xxx


----------



## longing4baby

Mrs jussips  big congrats and big   on your BFP

Hope all the EC and ET goes well this week for everyone.

I had scan this morning after my drama of running out of injections.  anyway the nurse wer very rude to me she said why did you not take some of your 300 injection like it happens all the time with girls.  i tried to explain that i rang and they were closed and it was different mls on injections and i didnt no.  she was so not impressed with me she then said well you are probably bedhind now.  she then give me a scan as gues what i was bang on target - but she never told me how many i had but guessing there was couple each side.  very dissappointed with clinic  

welcome newbies.

Carol when do you start treatment?


----------



## MrsJussiP

Thank you everyone    Just come to visit my mum and family and was given a BIG bunch of flowers and a congrats card, Made me cry. Hopefully will be able to talk to my Husband over the phone tonight  

DWS I had horrible pains and am still getting it now just not as bad, and I got my confirmed pregnancy today  so dont give up hope xx

Hope everyone else is doing good


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone

Welcome to newbies... let me tell you im a kinda newbie myself but im telling you these ladies are amazing and the support and encouragement you get on ff is to wonderful   

MNU and RNT  sending you all the best and lots of      for your ET tomorrow.. 

Carole how did the scan go today? any news?

Npeerson good luck on EC tomorrow   

and to all you PUPO ladies out there hope your taking care and keeping those embies nice and safe  \

have a great evening everyone and take care


----------



## chocbunny

longing, I am sorry to hear your nurse was so unkind.  There's just no need for that sort of attitude especially when you had been so worried about it and 2 of us on here have been told in similar circumstances not to worry about it having any effect.  It's like she didn't think you were taking it seriously or something - clearly had no idea.  Makes me mad!  
Anyway, sorry again if advice I was given turned out to be wrong


----------



## Doofuz

Congratulations MrsJussip! Lovely news, and inspiring for others. Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy   

Welcome to the newbies, DWS, srsuper and 1stIVFbaby - good luck to you all   

Longing, how very rude of your nurse! That isn't the way to treat those in a situation such as ours. I hope you don't feel too upset by it now, bless you   

Rnt and Mnu, good luck for your ET's tomorrow   

Jah, congrats on becoming PUPO, let the fun begin   

jblox, I hope you are doing well   

Silliest, how are you feeling today? 

I am feeling a bit less achey today, went out with my mum and sister to get my gorgeous niece's hand cast in plaster for a keepsake and went for lunch which I devoured. Lovely it was too. Home now and after a little rest watching a horror movie, I feel a bit more refreshed (as much as you can after watching a scary film   ) Off to sewing this evening which will do lovely in keeping me distracted. Friday tomorrow, even when I'm not working I get that Friday feeling   

Have a good evening all


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi Doofuz......I'm ok, ish! Keep getting more belly pains and convinced its mother nature!! Couple more days to go till test day and struggling!

Got a tiler in tomo tiling the kitchen, just hope he doesn't make too much noise!
Xx


----------



## longing4baby

Choc bunny i would of given the same advice as they say dont take anything unless told to.  i was very disappointed alday....  we are trying our best eating and drinking the right stuff accupuncture etc.. i felt like saying if you cant be ujnderstanding then you souldnt be in this kind of job  but i didnt of course.

silliest hope you are feeling better

Doofaz   to you 

 for everyone x


----------



## piesie

Hi everyone,

Congratulations MrsJussiP on your  

I got the call from the embryologist this morning and it didn't seem as good as we were hoping but I've since come round!  Out of the 8 eggs, 2 fertilised normally, 1 abnormally and 1 was not mature enough... she didn't tell me about the other 4 so I'm not sure what happened to them and stupidly I didn't ask!   At first I thought 'only two' and was a bit upset but now it's sunk in I'm over the moon that we have two!  As there are only 2 I have to go back for transfer tomorrow which is quicker than I thought but apparently they do that if there are only 2?  Anyway, still trying to keep positive and hoping they continue growing and the clinic doesn't call me tomorrow morning to cancel!    

Good luck everyone else who has ET/tests/scans tomorrow...    let's hope 2012 is our year x


----------



## Rnt

What a Day!!!
On the way to work (after not being in since before ET) a massive red warning light came up on my car.   So being sensible took it straight to the dealership only to be told it was the alternator and it would be nearly £1k to be fixed and they didn't have a courtesy car.  So I was stranded 40 miles from home with a poorly car.  After sorting out an alternative (cheaper!) limped the car back to my home town (no heating, radio, lights) and got it into the garage and walked the 3 1/2 miles home and won't get my car back till Tuesday probably.  This on top of a leak coming through the lounge ceiling yesterday so having to get a nice man out last night to strip out the fitted cupboards in the en-suite and fix the leaky joint.  

As you can imagine my emotions were not particularly strong as I kept thinking what would have happened if it had failed on the way to the hospital etc.. Needless to say the car is now on borrowed time!!!


----------



## DWS

Thanks MrsJussiP. And big congratulations on ur BFP you must be delighted!!  Thanks to everyone else for the warm welcome xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Piesie all the best for ET tomorrow.. dont be sad about 2 cause it only takes 1 embie


----------



## longing4baby

hi piese 2 is a good number dont be worring.  what day transfer does that make.

RNT - what a day i had a crap day to.


----------



## Rnt

Piesie - it's quality not quantity, one is all you need.  Good luck tomorrow I'll be thinking about you as I go and get my ET as well xxx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

hello ladies.........x

Just quickly popping on to say a big HELLO.....and that i have been reading all your progresses!  Thinking of you all and sending loads of   

Will pop back and do personals soon x HUGS X


----------



## carol610

Evening all. Sorry no personals, my oh is behaving like a right !!!!!! and winding me up so Im not the best company tonight. this ivf malarky would be a damned sight easier if bloke weren't involved i reckon!! Anyway good luck to all having ET tomorrow. Im off to the clinic at 2 to get the lowdown on what to do with all these here drugs. start DR Monday finally yeah x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Good morning ladies....just wanted to stop by and say good luck to those having et today!  

Afm.....two more days and we will know......no pains so far today.......no feelings at all really.....is that bad?
Xx


----------



## mnu

Good morning ladies

Got the call this morning so we are all set for ET at 10.30 today and have 2 good embies. 

Rnt: Good luck to you also.

Piesie: 2 is good number - don't worry too much. I felt the same when my numbers went from 16 collected to 6 mature down to 3 fertilised.


----------



## piesie

Good luck mnu for ET today   

I'm still waiting for my phonecall to see if we are still on for ET at 11.30 this morning


----------



## longing4baby

Piese and RNT the very best of irish luck to yous today xxxx

Mrs Rudy good to hear from you how are you keeping?

Carole hope all goes well for monday.

Silliest my friend had no signs at all astill having none at 3months preggie.

will be checking on yous later


----------



## Jammy J

Morning ladies. 
Mnu gooduck for et, is this day 3? Do you know the grade of them?
Piesie, hope you get your call and are on for today too, thinking of you x
Rnt, sounds like a nightmare day for you yest, hope you have a better day today. 
Carole610, hope oh sorts him self out. My oh said last night, am I still not drinking...er no and hopefully won't be for the next 9 months either!! They don't think do they!

How's all the pupo ladies doing? Hope you are hanging in there x
Do you count et day as day 1 or is it the next day? I'm only on day 2-3 and already driving myself mad!!!
Happy Friday to all xx


----------



## rosie79

Morning ladies.

Day 9 of stimming today and scan at 12:00 today. Fingers crossed there are lots of lovely follicles on the screen. EC ?mon or tues. 

Been an emotional wreck the last few days, my DP has been so lovely which makes me cry......
These drugs are pretty strong arent they, its such a rollercoaster. Think ive been overdoing it at work, trying to catch up with everything So that I can go off work for my 2ww. 
Had a really swollen stomach last night but feel ok this morning.
Some really positive stories on here good luck to all who are injecting away, having scans, EC, ET and 2ww x x x x x


----------



## hopepaige

MNU sending u all the best for 10.30.  ^hug^                peises hope that call comes soon and then u get goin...  best of luck to u..    RNT best wishes to u as well...... Basically lots of positves happy vibes to u all....


----------



## cullohill

morning all

good luck to all those going for ET today, so exciting to call yourselves PUPO later today! xx

i've been having few aches and pains i suppose bit like AF pains but as i don't get them very often and never usually before AF arrives i've decided to take it as positive  did have to get up 4 times last night for wee, has been 1 or 2 since EC but 4 i thought was excessive!! hoping its not becoming a habit and of course praying it is a sign 

jah - not sure about day thing i would say next day after ET would be day 1 so like 24 hrs from ET would be a day Yes it is madness being PUPO i'm on day 8 (or 9 is its actaully worked out over way  ) and it don't get much easier! try and keep busy thats best thing x

 to everyone xx


----------



## hopepaige

Rosie all the best for scan today.... Bring on monday .      Cullohill these signs are def all still headint to BFP way so don't dispare and keep those happy thoughts .


----------



## Doofuz

Cullo - wow, those are very good signs, I hope getting up 4 times for a wee rewards you with a BFP   

jah - I took the day after is day 1 as it was a full day, I may be wrong but it's working out okay for me   

rosie - good luck with scan, and for your many follies   

piesie and mnu - good luck for ET's   

silliest - My sister had no symptoms at all and my niece is now 14 weeks old, never give up hope.   

carol - good luck for starting DR'ing   

longing - Hi hun, how are you? 

hopepaige, I love your lovely little messages of support to people, they lift spirits   

Hello to Miss Rudy - how are you feeling? 

AFM - I'm in between yes and no thoughts today, I am having low down cramps like AF but because AF not due until next Sunday I am kind of holding onto the fact I feel it is too early for AF cramps...here's hoping I am right. It's my last official day off, I kind of go back to work Monday with one little one just in the mornings so not a hard week back but will miss being able to sit around all morning. I am just sitting sewing a cushion cover at the moment for an Easter present for a family member and thinking about my birthday which is two days after OTD. I am so hoping for good news, it would make it all the more special.

Have a good day all, my thoughts are with you all for the good news you are all hoping for today


----------



## chocbunny

Morning ladies,
Just checking in to wish everyone all the best and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!
Rosie, I have a scan today too.  Are you up to speed with what the numbers should all be?  My EC is scheduled for wed next week so we will have to keep each other sane during 2ww!
Cullohill, 4 times?!!!  How much water are you drinking girl?!  you are definitely earning your BFP  
Longing, are you due another scan soon?  when is your EC scheduled?
Mnu and Rnt, thinking of you today


----------



## Variety

Hi All, I've been reading your thread for a while and was just wondering if i could join you! We are just going through our first IVF cycle at Oxford Fertility Unit. I am on long protocol and had EC on Wednesday... god I am sore!
They collected 17 eggs of which 4 were immature and then of the remaining 13, 12 fertilised. I am getting a call tomorrow morning about ET. Nervous but i am so sore and sicky after EC its taking my mind off it!

Good to luck  and   to everyone else at your various stages of treatment.

Vx


----------



## julesbfd

Just a quick one if anyone can help as I am a little worried

I had my scan yesterday to se ehow my follies were getting on, day 8 and I have abit of pain on my left side since.  I had eight on one side, 6 on the other, just need to grow abit more and going for further scna tomorrow.
Sorry if this is TMI but I have just been to the loo and there is a little bit of blood on the tissue, is this normal when then have scanned you and for the pain.
I started my pessary last night as well.

Thanks
Jules


----------



## xxxjasminexxx

Hi Guys, was wondering if I could join your thread?  I'm new to this site and I'm going through IVF atm, day 8 stims, had scan yesterday and have to continue on stims til Monday as only two mini follicles so far.

jules I had a scan yesterday and had a bit of blood too so I think it's normal, probably just all the hormones driving our bodies crazy!


----------



## julesbfd

Thanks Jasmine

Just with the pain in the left hand side and the blood, onyl very small amount, was getting abit worried thinking about OHSS.  I wasn't yesterday so things should be ok, I am drinking litres of water.

I am day nine now and going back tomorrow and hopefully EC next week, we shall see.

Jules


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Afternoon Ladies


            OH how iv missed you all

            After my positive news tuesday i was in agony, woke up wednesday doubles over, got taken to hospital and they said because
            i was pregnant i have got OHSS my belly looks like im nine monthe pregnant already and the pain is awful, kept being violently
            sick which of course was not nice for the already painful tummy, so the last 3 days iv been in a horrid hospital bed, alsostruggling
            for a good breath, but they have let me home now with alot of begging but have to go back if my breathing gets any worse and
            i must say i was treated like a princess  

            Hope every one is ok sorry for lack of personals i will catch up soon

            silliest how have you been x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Oh my!! Sweet cheeks that sounds terrible! I always thought ohss would come earlier if it was coming at all?? So we are still at risk at this stage??

How are you feeling today?

For me.....today not many pains, twinges or anything.  A slight belly ache and that's it.....good thing or bad thing?? Hanging on though and two more days to go.....

Xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Thanks girls on asking how i got on with scan.

Scan went well yesterday lining was great so have now started Gonal F pen injection am and pm for 2 days then am for another 3 days and after that Bursurelin nasal spray for 7 days. Have to admit its not been great really bad headache and lots of aches and pain round body. So sorry for no personals for now. But congrats for BFP. Hope everyone with et,ec and all scans are doing all well. Oh and welcome to all newbies.

Love Carole
xxx


----------



## Jammy J

Sweet cheeks - what a horrible experiance to go through.  Hope you are ok, rest up xx


----------



## piesie

Hi ladies,

Well after a stressful start to the day - I was still home at 9.20 waiting for the call from LFC so I called them as it takes us 2 hours to get to central London so we were cutting it a bit fine.  They told me it was still on for 11.30 so off we went.  I was reduced to tears when 'our song' came on the radio just as we'd parked up at the station - 'that's a good sign' DH said  

We're back home now and I'm pleased to say I have two embies onboard!    Apparently they are above average so we're really happy and   they're sticky ones!  I have to say though, it hurt!! I have a dull ache now but I guess it's to be expected after being prodded and poked around twice in 3 days   

mnu and rnt - how did your ET's go today?  I'll read back now to see how everyone else is doing.

   to us all!


----------



## Jammy J

Piesie - big congrats on your transfer and welcome to the pupo madness. Rest up.  I've been on the sofa since weds and it's been lovely. Xx


----------



## mnu

Hi All

Piesie: Glad everything went well today... now it's time for rest rest rest!

Rnt: How did your day go?

AFM: Have 2 little embies onboard also... . Had an extra half hour wait as there was a technical problem at the clinic - my bladder was so full i was in pain. They allowed me to wee a little while waiting...that was even worse, having control myself    Back home and just resting. My DP seems to think we should be ok to get out and about and even suggesting skiing holiday next week   I'm doing absolute minimum for next couple of weeks.


----------



## Rnt

Hi lovely ladies,

So pleased your ET went well Priesie and mnu  

I too have 2 little embies on board   both grade 1 8 cells so apparently putting us in the best possible position.  All over to mother nature now - which feels so strange after so much intervention over the last few weeks.  Felt very strange leaving the hospital and knowing we wouldn't be back for at least 5 weeks (  if we are blessed) or a couple of months to start round 2.

Have now stocked up on goodies to see me through a weekend on the sofa.

Are you both on the same OTD of the 30th?


----------



## Jammy J

Mnu and Rnt. Lovely news. Well done both of you. 
There are a few of us with 2 embryos all testing around the same time. 
Good luck to all of us xxx


----------



## carol610

yeah well done *Rnt, Mnu & Piesie *  on becoming PUPO to two embies. I think its lovely that you are all in the same boat and doing the 2ww at the exact same time. Mnu - skiing trip indeed ..... they havent a clue have they?  

PUPO ladies:
*Silliest * - only two more days to go till the 2ww torture ends, I'm feeling for *Jah1234* who's already going mad two days in!! *Doof * sewing cushions huh.... very industrious and talented! I'm an interior designer but I can't sew for toffee - always get my mum to do for me haha. *Cullo * - glad you're having positive thoughts. 4 times is a lot indeed, I had to get up 3 times last night, but that was to attend a poorly doggy! But before you all start feeling sorry for said doggy, its his own fault - he's a extremely greedy golden retriever and eats stuff he shouldnt on walks and then is ill as a result. I was not impressed at having to clean up the floor at 2.30am, and it wasnt from the front end!!!

Stimming ladies:
*Rosie* - hope your scan went well and there were lots of embies. *carolem* - glad youre finally on this next step and hope you feel better soon.

Newbies:
welcome *variety, jules and jasmine*. Variety-well done on so many fertilisations, hope it makes the pain worthwhile but hope it eases off soon.

*Sweetcheeks * - How awful but I'm glad they treated you so well. Rest up and I hope you feel better soon.

AFM, went to Liverpool clinic today and had to do a practice injection into my belly. Was a tad scared it would hurt, and after a bit of banter with the nurse I took a deep breath in and did it.... hahaha what an eejit I felt - I barely felt it go in! So I'm less tense about starting them on Monday now. I'm also booked in for my baseline scan which is Thur 5 April (just before Easter weekend) so all being well I'll start stimming then. Feels like ages away!

Hope I've not missed anyone. x


----------



## longing4baby

Hi 

sweet cheeks oh my you have a rough time - my clinic did warn me that could happen.  hope you feel better soon xx

rnt, Jah & piese congrats on being PUPO

welcome all newbies.


----------



## piesie

Rnt, I've had conflicting OTD's! LFC where I had EC and ET said two weeks from EC making it 28th March but I spoke to my fertility nurse (I'm a satellite patient with Spire so have had tx at Harpenden and EC and ET at the London Fertility Centre) and she said 29th March.  She also said not to go for a digital test as they can be wrong for IVF patients  - she's had some women test 'not pregnant' when, in fact they were!  She told me to go for a 'cheap as you like' pee on a stick two line test!

I'm now sitting here wondering what I should and shouldn't be eating and, more importantly, lol! ... should I carry on taking these pessaries 'in the back door' or is it now better to take them 'in the front door' !!!  Does it matter?  I really hope I am not going to be scrutinising every little thing!!!


----------



## carol610

Piesie, funnily enough I asked the nurse today about the back or front door thing, as quite honestly not looking forward to them. She said up to ET it HAS to be the back door to avoid the waxy residue interferring with ET, however afterwards it is personal choice.  She even said you can alternate for a bit of a change!!!!! x


----------



## Rnt

Hi piesie,  that sounds like lots of different dates for one course of treatment!  Guess that's going to make it harder to stick to a later date.

I asked about the pessaries as I was told to use them front door but have developed a bit of thrush (sorry! TMI) and was told to switch to back door.  Not fun but then dignity went out of the window a while ago on this process!!!


----------



## Babydust76

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I am 31 and hubby and I have been trying to conceive for 3.5 years. Started my first cycle of ivf at start of feb.

Our fertility issues are unknown both sperm and ovulation apparently ok but hubby a chef and I had been on contraceptive injection for 6 years so think mix of the 2 may be cause. Tried chlomid for 6 months but no joy.
Had my egg collection yesterday and they got 6 mature eggs. Very happy as only had a few follicles and had to inject for extra 3 days. Was in total pain for the rest of the day, and I have quite high pain threshold.
Was rung this morning to be told that 5 had fertilized. Really praying that they keep growing healthily. My transfer will be Sunday or Tuesday. 
Just wanted to know people's opinion on whether they would elect for single or double embryo if given the choice, question just going round and round my head and can't come to conclusion.

Hope to also chat to women who are at same stage as me to share in this stressful but exciting journey. X x


----------



## longing4baby

welcome beckym76  i get EC nect wednesday.  i wont be offered 2 back due to been under 35.  i would if i had the choice go for 2 but everyone is different and also then theres the higher chance of twins xx


----------



## Babydust76

Thanks longing4baby, I am only given option of 2 also. Didn't want to think about it before in case I jinxed it but now stuck. Like most people I really would like to have best possible chance and as fertility was unknown think 2 would be best. Suppose I will wait and see quality to help in decision. X x


----------



## longing4baby

Beckym76 said:


> Thanks longing4baby, I am only given option of 2 also. Didn't want to think about it before in case I jinxed it but now stuck. Like most people I really would like to have best possible chance and as fertility was unknown think 2 would be best. Suppose I will wait and see quality to help in decision. X x


Did you get pain relief or sedation. im only getting pain relief for EC and i would love to hear from someone who had only pain relief


----------



## Babydust76

Sorry had sedation. Procedure I don't remember a thing, but really ill afterwards and fainted in toilet!!! Scared hubby to death, awoke to quite undignified scene from ER and quickly stuck on saline drip. I am known for being a clutz tho. Only advice take as much codeine as poss straight after and don't get up too soon!

Pain gone by midnight and fine today.


----------



## longing4baby

well at least that part is behind you x


----------



## cas1703

Morning Everyone,

I'm having a little wobble. 

I'm on Day 5 of my Menopur injections at 375iu per day. Apart from the odd twinge here and there in the evenings - I'm not feeling anything at all. A lot of you ladies on here talk about stomach cramps, ovaries hurting etc etc but not me. I'm getting a bit paranoid that means nothing is happening and on Tuesday when I have my 1st scan there will be no follicles.

Did anyone else suffer few symptons and I am just worrying over nothing. I have been tryiing to convince myself I won't feel anything until the later part

Wishing you all a great weekend. Am going to try and get some sleep instead of tossing and turning all night
xx


----------



## julesbfd

Morning cas
Don't worry,I didn't feel anything either,I am now day nine or ten and feel a little bloated but nothing more.
Have my second scan today to see if my follies have grown.
Enjoy for now not being bloated,saying that I must only be awake now because I am anxious.

Good luck
Jules


----------



## Henzo

Yeah
Don't worry. I didn't feel much at that point either. My ovaries did start to twing more the longer my injections went on. I was nearly two weeks at it as my follies were slow growing.
Fingers crossed x


----------



## srsuper

Cas - don't worry. I didnt feel anything until day 10 of stims, (did 11 days in total) Had 17 follicles by the end. Ha cramps after EC and now during 2ww. xxx


----------



## Rnt

Morning Caz,  

Samr reassurance as everyone else.  I had no symptoms at all, in fact I was still doing my aerobics classes till Day 9 of stimms I felt than normal but the scans showed growth and at EC (14 days after starting injections- so stimmed for 12 days) got 8 eggs.

Try not to panic x


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Good morning everyone,

May I join on here for abit? Going through first Ivf/icsi currently, with our OTD 11th April. But everything else in March.

Abit about me, im 23, hubby 26, male factor with a slight issue of my being polycystic. (but bloods all fine, levels normal range) been on the pill for three months in preparation. Then on Gonal f in the evenings. Had my first scan since starting gonalf Friday, (yesterday) and they have already stuck me on the cetrotide.

I wasn't prepared for this atall! Other ladies haven't been on it so soon. :S

If I can be honest. I'm feeling alone in it, I found injecting very hard, just as I have gotten used to the gonal f, this cetrotide needle feels ridiculous huge, mixing and everything just feels out of my knowledge but I managed it yesterday, after plenty of tears. Was left with like a huge bee sting.

Guess I just need a friend. Thanks for your time and I look forward to getting to know you all better. Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone

wow so much going on in this link     just so wonderful we all have so much support..

congrats to MNU, RNT and Piesie on becoming PUPO sending you lots of    that those embies snuggle up nicely  and to all you other PUPO girls hopeyour keeping sain and keeping positive which is sooooo important and difficult i no 

Sill Sausage good luck tomorrow just keep that    flowing...

Sweetcheeks im so sorry for what you went through.. my goodness   but you no what you are both  safe   and no just gonna relax and you will both be hundreds...


----------



## carol610

Morning all. Wow its early on a sat morning and Im already checking up on this thread. not sure this addiction is healthy    

welcome abbey and  Becky and well done on 5 fertilised eggs.   that they continue to split and thrive. 

caz1703 i asked the nurse about symptoms yesterday and was told that some women have none whatsoever. it is not a bad thing. 

Silliest good luck on your test this weekend, thinking of you  

hope you all have a good weekend x


----------



## carol610

Abbey i start injections on Monday and am very anxious also, especially about the prospect of mixing the menopur so i know exactly how you feel. there are other girls on here previously who had really quick down regs so don't worry. i think its a good thing as your dream will be nearer sooner. mine feels ages away as ill have a month of injections before any ec. you'll get great support on here. x


----------



## carol610

Me again . promise ill be quick! 

Henzo, I'm in a similar position to you with same age and low amh. Gives me hope that you got two embies  on board. quick question, what's the alkaline diet for?


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Carol thank you! Good luck for Monday! The first one is the hardest. About to do m second of the mixing big needle one  I feel like a pin cushion as had blood tests too lol 

I'm not down regging sweetie, already done that. They stuck me on the pill for three months, so three months was my down reg time. Now on my Stimms, gonal f. Had my first scan for seeing progress and already on the cetrotide (to slow the leading one down!) I'm only day 5 of gonal f, got another week to go as schedule is a three month type of down reg, then 2 week stimming. Xxxx


----------



## Variety

Beckym76 said:


> Sorry had sedation. Procedure I don't remember a thing, but really ill afterwards and fainted in toilet!!! Scared hubby to death, awoke to quite undignified scene from ER and quickly stuck on saline drip. I am known for being a clutz tho. Only advice take as much codeine as poss straight after and don't get up too soon!
> 
> Pain gone by midnight and fine today.


Hi Becky,

Just wanted to say hi as I also had EC at Oxford but on weds, not quite so dramatic though but I did end up with 3 different painkillers and an anti sickness drug.. I had a fantastic male nurse who was just lovely throughout! Unfortunately as I had 17 eggs I've been in quite a lot of pain since but finally feeling better today. I am in for Monday transfer as we had 12 fertilise and they are all still growing, although 6 a lot faster than the others!
Good luck with your phone call tomorrow morning...

Verity x


----------



## cas1703

Morning Everyone

Thanks for all your words of reassurance - that has made me feel a whole load better   


I'm off out for the day as I'm 40 today so no alcohol but a whole load of shopping instead  


Lots of Love, Carmen x


----------



## Martha Moo

Cas

 

Have a wonderful day

 to the PUPO ladies

        for the ladies growing follies and waiting to grow them      

Donna Marie


----------



## cullohill

Morning ladies


well yesterday was pants by lunchtime i was very bloated and feeling bit ropey, when got to work was told that i can't have days off for IVF as sick now have to have them as holiday, even the 2 extra days i had off as i was so poorly after - can they do this?? as day went on felt more bloated and uncomfy and just not that well. Had organised to go out for leaving meal for friend still very bloated and bit painful, didn't manage to eat that much and had to leave early feeling pretty crap. In alot of pain through night and bloated like a balloon. This morning took some paracetomol but didn't help went to loo (quite loose sorry tmi but has been for few days could it be pessaries?) felt bit better managed snooze for another hour. so still in bed still rather bloated and uncomfy in there. did think of ringing emergency line earlier but as eased off a bit felt bit silly - any clues Felt like this after EC i think kind of blocked it out as was rough think i had touch of OHSS my accupuncturist thought i'd end up in hospital when she saw me after ET. 
so could it be hormones? or ohss? or something else? should i just rest and drink water? 

sorry for lack of personals but feeling bit


----------



## Rnt

Cullohill,

Im not sure anyone on here would be comfortable in advising you to do anything other than get yourself checked out.  It is probably nothing to worry about as you are likely to feel sore and bloated but it is such a fine line between normal discomfort and something more serious that if you are concerned you are far better to go and get it checked.  X


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Morning ladies! Welcome to the newbies! Your on a great thread with lovely ladies!

Cullohill.....I'd say get it checked out for your own peace of mind Hun.  Try not to stress about it though  

Test day for me tomo......eeeeekkkkk! Am so scared and worried! Little feelings today, had tummy pains last night.

How is everyone else xx


----------



## hopepaige

HAPPY HAPPY CAS HAVE A SMASHING DAY  

Cullohill i think i agree with Rnt and SS,  rather be safe than sorry and if you still dont feel so good rather go so the clinic or even your gp just to get a medical opinion.. good luck and keep safe  

SS - all the best for tomorrow    lets hope your little embies snuggled up... take it easy today


----------



## Martha Moo

Cullohill

I agree with SS and rnt and hope do get yourself checked out, ring your clinic speak to them 
Failing that then i would see someone at A&E honey but clinic is best bet 

Donna Marie


----------



## cullohill

Thanks everyone, i've rang the emergency line and nurse was so lovely and very helpful she said as i had so many eggs and ohss symptoms afterwards which then took time to ease it is now probable that due to implantation the pregnancy hormones have triggers ohss symptoms off again which is quite normal unfort they could be worse than before or get worse before they get better. she said to really rest drink plenty of water through the day eat bland food no fizzy drinks etc she did say it was a very good sign as things had settled down but now something has triggered it off which hopefully could be a pregnancy but not to get my hopes up. She said make sure i don't become shot of breath or start being sick if so ring again.
So very glad i rang, thank you so much for your advice and support, trying to stay positive without getting hopes up, think i'm lucky to have a helpful clinic.

Silliest - lots of luck for test day tomorrow xx

 to everyone xx


----------



## MrsJussiP

piesie said:


> She also said not to go for a digital test as they can be wrong for IVF patients - she's had some women test 'not pregnant' when, in fact they were! She told me to go for a 'cheap as you like' pee on a stick two line test!


Hospitals can be so conflicting with there info, I was told not to do a cheap one as they dont always pick it up. They said I had to do a clearblue as they are the same as the ones that the hospital uses. They just confuse me lol


----------



## Henzo

Carol
I spent the whole day after egg transfer and arriving home, reading on Internet to inform my plan about foods/supplements on 2ww. I am vegetarian and decided to take on board advice about embryos liking alkaline foods over acid foods.
I am only eating these, eg. Green veg, nuts, oats, mango, raisins etc - there is a huge list!
Also taking a load of supplements.
Good luck in your journey.


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Hi ladies,

Hope your all ok at your varying stages! Just want to drop it and say hi! 

Also to Abbey...I too am at Bourn (Cambridge) and am now 5weeks and 4 days pregnant! The ladies there are lovely and know what there doing. We're all individual and so we put all our trust into them. I hope your treatment goes well...any questions you have fell free to pm me and that goes to anybody. 

Will pop in every now and then and keep an eye daily x much love to you all x

Baby dust x


----------



## Rnt

Happy Saturday everyone,

How are my PUPO Pals doing? Piesie & mnu?

I'm sat on the sofa slowly going out of my mind with boredom! Was meant to be in Cardiff for the Rugby 6 Nations   had to hand the tickets over yesterday as we didn't want to risk it.

If I continue eating like this I will pass for 6 months pregnant by the time I complete the 2WW - I really should have thought through what to have as an alternative focus.

Love and   to everyone xxx


----------



## mnu

Hi ladies

I have a question to all pupo ladies...is anyone "taking" utrogestan? Are you seeming any symptoms? I seem to be getting a slight white discharge a little after taking this. Not sure if it's the medication itself seeping out.

Also, any advise on post ET...dos and don'ts for eating drinking etc.


----------



## piesie

Hi ladies!

Rnt & mnu - I'm sat in front of the TV feeling quite sore!  Do either of you have any tummy pains?  Mine's very sore and bloated and I'm feeling a bit nauseous - I think I'm eating to take the taste away which isn't really good    I assume my tummy is painful because of the prodding and poking that's been going on down there over the past 3 days!  I didn't feel too bad after EC on Wednesday but ET yesterday was quite painful and stressful really... I was lying there with tears running down my face and cutting the off the circulation in DH's hand!!  When I spoke to the fertility nurse yesterday she said expect more bloating and possibly some blood as I didn't even spot after EC.  She said if there is blood it'll probably be from that. 

I'm trawling the internet now for what to eat and what not.  I don't eat red meat and am a bit of a fisholic so I think I'm going to be mainly eating chicken seeing as certain fish are out!!!  Was anyone given any advice from their clinics, I wasn't.  I have bought a little book that tells my if I can/can't eat certain things but I think I maybe better with actual eating plans and then the worry is taken away... perhaps I'm overthinking this - lol! - too much time on my hands!  

cullohill - glad your mind has been put at ease by your clinic and keep positive 

MrsJussiP - it does seem that each clinic has their own info... wish they'd all be consistent!  It's stressful enough without worrying about which poas to get! lol!

Silliest - fingers crossed for a BFP tomorrow  

Hi to all the other ladies I've missed, I hope you're enjoying your Saturday? x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

I'm struggling a little tonight ladies......just about to go to the folks for takeaway but feel so out of sorts and really teary......bit like I'm ready to burst!!!  

Xx


----------



## Babydust76

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for the welcome messages and advice, I love feeling that I am talking to other people with the same worries and fears. 
Can anyone tell me why you can't drink fizzy drinks, am a bit of a diet coke addict and not sure when I should be stopping. Also are there any vitamins I should be taking post ET? I am already taking conception support, and folic acid. ET going to be tomoro or Tuesday depending on size.

On a different note, I didn't get any twinges during stims until last couple days, 12-14.

Verity, think he may have been the one picking me off the floor, your right he was very funny and reassuring. Good luck with the ET Monday. X 


Variety said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Just wanted to say hi as I also had EC at Oxford but on weds, not quite so dramatic though but I did end up with 3 different painkillers and an anti sickness drug.. I had a fantastic male nurse who was just lovely throughout! Unfortunately as I had 17 eggs I've been in quite a lot of pain since but finally feeling better today. I am in for Monday transfer as we had 12 fertilise and they are all still growing, although 6 a lot faster than the others!
> Good luck with your phone call tomorrow morning...
> 
> Verity x


----------



## Rnt

Big hugs silliest  

It's a difficult time and you will be thinking about testing tomorrow.  Take a couple of mins for you and have a good sob if you need to - it will do you better than bottling it up.  Then get on and enjoy your evening.


----------



## Rnt

Becky,  not sure if it covers all fizzy drinks (ie sparking water) but I should imagine coke is a no no as it contains caffeine.


----------



## chocbunny

hi ladies and a big welcome to all the newbies,
So much has happened since I was on yesterday.  Sweetcheeks glad you're feeling better.  That sounds scary.    Take care of yourself.
Cullohill I can't believe your work are being so rubbish and unsupportive, jeez!  Is it an option to get a dr to sign you off work?
Silliest, big hugs hon   Definitely take things easy and come home early if need be.  you've got to look after yourself just now so no point spending the whole night in a physically uncomfortable or emotionally stressful situation.  Hopefully once you're out you might find it the distraction you need.
lol Rnt, I'm glad I'm not the only one in danger of looking pregnant regardless of poas results!  no tea or coffee means I'm feeling obliged to have hot choc whenever I'm out plus my friend brought a cute jar of chocolate buttons so I can have a wee treat after each injection!  Hoping eating chocolate isn't too bad considering the alcohol and caffeine sacrifices I'm already making!
Abbey, I'm sorry you are feeling so alone.  I've definitely felt like that many a time during this process but this website and thread have made everything so much more bearable.  I actually feel proud of myself now for what I am handling rather than resenting that this is my path to motherhood.  Also, I confided in a friend who has a 1 year old about feeling alone as my DH hasn't always been the dream supportive partner through this and she said that when you have a kid it feels like the two of you against the world regardless of how close you have been with DH up til that point so I'm kind of accepting being more emotionally independent (not sure if that makes sense!)  We're all here to help you  
Longing we have our ECs the same day.  I had 23 follicles at yesterdays scan so they've scaled down the gonal f for the last few days but I am still a bit worried about how much I will hurt after the EC as it seems the more eggs the more pain!  I know it will all be worth it of course and plan to watch all of the 5 Mad Men series if I'm laid up!!

What an amazing group of ladies on here.  I am so grateful for the advice and support.  Thank you.  Love and hugs to everyone out there.


----------



## longing4baby

cas1703 said:


> Morning Everyone,
> 
> I'm having a little wobble.
> 
> I'm on Day 5 of my Menopur injections at 375iu per day. Apart from the odd twinge here and there in the evenings - I'm not feeling anything at all. A lot of you ladies on here talk about stomach cramps, ovaries hurting etc etc but not me. I'm getting a bit paranoid that means nothing is happening and on Tuesday when I have my 1st scan there will be no follicles.
> 
> Did anyone else suffer few symptons and I am just worrying over nothing. I have been tryiing to convince myself I won't feel anything until the later part
> 
> Hi cas i only started to get cramps on day 8 of injections i had nasal spray up until then if thats any help xx
> 
> Wishing you all a great weekend. Am going to try and get some sleep instead of tossing and turning all night
> xx


----------



## longing4baby

omg

ladies i havent been on in 24 hours and i had about 5 pages to read.

chocbunny ive my scan in the morning.  but my tummy is really swollen tonight so im abit scared on OHSS.

silliest - hope you are feeling better and good luck dmara for BFP.

PUPO ladies hope all is well. 

everyone else hope all is well.


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Evening Ladies

                just a quick one as in so much pain i cant concentrate for too long, still feeling really poorly and my belly is huge, feels like its
                getting a bit worse so maybe back up the hospital soon, breathing is a bit better tho which is good, hope this resolves quick
                as my work isn't impressed with the time iv had off, for anyone else thinking they have symptoms of late ohss go seek medical
                advice x

                Silliest- hope your feeling better, have a good cry always does you good, want to wish you good luck for tomorrow and your
                            symptoms are good im   that you get your   and how good have you been not to test early, well done x
                                


                            

                  so sorry for lack of personals im thinking of you all     
                  and thankyou to everyone that sent get well wishes x


----------



## Rnt

You take care sweet cheeks - you are having a really rough go of it.

Take care of yourself love and I hope you are feeling better very soon xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Thanks ladies   Back from the folks, wasn't too bad. Still got this stitch feeling down there which is really odd.....has anyone else had that??

Sweet cheeks.....I nearly gave in but the other half told me no and said we really should wait till tomo....he is right but it's been so hard this time. I'm sorry to hear your still in such pain....I really didn't realise we could get late ohss?? Glad the breathing is better but sounds like might be worth seeing the hospital about those belly pains getting worse. As for work, don't worry or stress, as that won't help.....they should be more understanding!!  Big  

Also   and   to all you lovely ladies
Xxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Wow, what am amazing lot of ladies you are. The replies have been so lovely!!

Miss rudy: Aw congratulations!!! That's amazing!! Well done !  and thank you! I am at Colchester clinic but have EC and ET at Cambridge! Did you have general anesthetic ? Xxx

Choc bunny: thank you for your kind words. I understand where your coming from, I am feeling stronger each day. But emotions all over the place. But being brave  hopefully it will all have been worth it in the end xxx wow! So many follicles. Well done! I can't wait till my next scan Monday! I shall ask how many I have lol very exciting! Xxx 


AFM: day 6 of stimms. Slight cramping developing in womb. managed cetrotide injection this morning much better, I did It alone and I think this was the key. Also did gonal f in evening alone. I feel it's a private moment and being an emotional sponge I think I pick up on everyone else's nerves! Happy to report no headaches, n after loosing my appetite (lost 6lbs in a week) I have done nothing but eat today! However, I am finding my emotions rather entertaining. This morning, I could have screamed the house down in rage at finding a wet towel on the floor from DH lol, then lunchtime brought tears of happiness from briskly seeing a friend, then evening I'm content enough to cry... I'm sure tomorrow morning shall bring another rage drama lol any bets on what it will be? Glass left out? Lol 

Much love to you all xxx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Evening ladies x 

Silliest.....wanna wish you all the luck in the world and hope you and your DH get the answer to your dreams also! Believe me, I was an emotional wreck the last few days before POAS!! Lol, but it's better out than in! We need a little cry x can't wait to hear x hope you manage to sleep some....I was POAS at 4:30 am as I couldn't wait no longer!! Haha x

Abbey.... Hi, yes I opted for a general as I had quite alot of follies and in the end had 14 eggs so wanted to be comfortable, the recovery was amazing x for the few days after was a little uncomfortable but that's to be expected with all the rummaging around they do! Lol x 

Love to all x


----------



## MrsJussiP

I'm so stressed out, I need sleep as i'm soooo tired, but my neighbours have decided to start playing there hardcore dance music as loud as they can get it! 

They do this every few days! there so inconsiderate and self-centred, I just want to scream.


----------



## Doofuz

Morning! Lovely weather outside where I am, looks lovely for Mothers Day.

Silliest, I have had a stitch from about 5dpt, I didn't think anything of it at first until I thought, hang on I haven't done anything to warrent getting a stitch! I really hope it means something for the both of us x

Sweet Cheeks, I really hope your OHSS gets better soon, bless you. Peppermint tea is what I used during stimming and it seemed to help x

longing, I hope you don't have too much to worry about regarding your swollen tummy too x

chocbunny and Rnt, hope you are both well? x

Rudy and Miss Jussip, hello, hope you are feeling good! x

Hello and good luck to the newbies! x

AFM, I can now say next week I will know either way. I have had a couple of bad days, got a bit emotional on Thursday and Fridayand still carrying round my stitches and cramps but now couldn't say whether that means either way now, sometimes my back hurts like I get when on AF. I had a beautiful dream last night, very vivid and I can still remember bits of it now, I can't normally remember a jot. If it comes true I will be very happy! I could test on Tuesday if I wanted to apparently but thinking I may wait, will see how I feel on Tuesday. If I feel like I could be I will test. Off out for the day with our respective mothers and then home this afternoon to walk the dogs and relax. 

My husband bought a newish Land Rover yesterday and we have discussed driving to France in the summer if this hasn't worked out. It's a lovely car, but needs a bit of customising to make it comfortable, it has no storage! 

Have a good day all, enjoy your mothers xx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Hello to all the new ladies who have joined!

Silliest - sending all my   your way xx

Doof - hang in there - you've not go long to go - yay!

MrsJussiP - I know where you're coming from with the noisy neighbours - we have to swap into our spare room at the weekend as it's at the back of the flat - lots of people going out and coming back in at all hours which wake us up when we sleep in our own room - so very rude!!!  We have contemplated throwing eggs / waterbombs out the window before!!!  

Sweet Cheeks - sounds like you have been having a tough time   hope you feel better soon...

Becky - have heard that fizzy drinks are a definite no no - especially diet drinks as they have all the artificial stuff in them - hope you can cure your addiction - my friend used to be addicted to Irn Bru and found it really hard to stop drinking it!!!

Cas - hope you had a lovely birthday!

Carole Martin - sorry to hear you've not been feeling great    Hope you feel better soon...

 and   to everyone else....

I am very excited for our consultant appointment tomorrow - hoping that we get to start very soon...

Jen xxx


----------



## longing4baby

morning

happy mothers day to all BFP ladies and PUPO ladies.

Doofaz - sending you lots of   for this week.

Mrs jussip - i hope you neighbours catch themselves on with the noise.  

Jlbox - best of luck for app tomorrow  

Silliest - once again best of luck   for you

Im just home from clinic.  i didnt even getting sitting was called straight away so glad cos i was so nervous./  anyway i had a lovely male doctor.  I have 14 eggs to full size he didnt measure as he said he knows by lookinf at them and that swollen tummy was becos the at full size.  He was alot gentle with scan had no pain were the last lady soc who scan me 3 times i had very bad pain.  Anyway EC has been confirmed for wednesday at 10.30am.  so last day of gonal F and second last day for nasal spray  .


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hello ladies, hope you are having a lovely Sunday!

Well, after waking numerous times in the nite thinking of the test and thinking I need a wee, plus three dreams of taking the test and getting a positive result, I finally got up at 6am, done the test and went back to bed and waited 3 mins cuddled with the Other half........then checked and it was   !!!

So happy and excited but also apprehensive because of losing one before!

Popped to McDs for breakfast for us and my folks and then went round them to give them the good news via a second pregnancy test in a gift bag for them!!  Then cleaned the kitchen after the tiler finished yesterday and now sat down chilling in pjs for the rest of the day with the other half!

Still can't believe it and thinking do another test......but I think I'll do one every weekend till early scan......and no doubt every weekend till 12 week scan too!!

Thank you for all the   and   ladies
Xxxxxx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

YAY....fab news silliest!!  A day you'll never forget. I did a test every day for the week after it positive! I have my early scan on the 28th march, can't wait x

Baby dust to all x


----------



## Rnt

Oh what a fabulous mothers day present silliest - I'm sooo pleased for you (so happy I'm crying.) have a lovely day xxx


----------



## piesie

Congratulations Silliest!  That's fantastic news - so pleased for you! A Mother's Day to remember! 

We're off out now to see both mum's but will check back in later.


----------



## cas1703

Morning Ladies,

Blimey I've only been again for a day and stacks to read. 

Beckym76 - The diet coke is to do with the artificial sweetner Aspartame and is in anything Diet / Sugar free etc. I was drinking a lot of Diet Coke (now drinking water) and Sugar Free Jelly (now stopped). You can read a lot of the effects of Aspartame on internet but to be honest if you did everything you read you wouldn't eat/drink or move at all!! I think you should do what feels right for you but I chose not to drink/eat anything with sweetners in for just a few weeks whilst I am doing this. 

Sweetcheeks  - Thinking off you and hope you start to feel much better soon x  

Doofuz - Good Luck for this week  

Longing4 baby - Lots of love and ugs for your EC on Wednesday

SilliestSausage - How fantastic - what a lovely Mother's Day pressie for you. Keeping everything cross

AFM - all good with no problems. Before I started treatment I read a book called "The Fertility Diet" - great book. Unfortunately, there wasn't enough time for me to fully implement before I started my treatment but it largely based on Chinese Medicine and body type. When I did the test online I came up as "Tired" and according to the book these types respond well and have few problems with fertility drugs and I am glad to say it seems right  

Have a lovely dau whatever you doing - time to move my bum and get a few jobs done xx


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Silliest- congratulation on your         so pleased for you x


----------



## MrsJussiP

Congrats Silliest  so happy for you.

I did another test today so I can keep in the baby book that my sister got me as the digital ones only stay on the screen for 24hrs  

How are you sweet cheeks? My mum got the same as you once and was really ill. The best place for you is at the hospital, as they have everything you need and they take care of you. I know not many ppl like staying but my mum stayed and says it was the best choice as she got worse at one point and was well looked after.   I hope you get better soon xx

Hope everyone else is ok?

I finally fell asleep last night, to the sound of my ignorant neighbours music, If it happens again I'm complaining to the noise disturbance officers on camp. I wont stand for it when the baby arrives!!! 

Just can't wait to stay at my mums for the Easter holidays, She'll wont let me do a thing lol


----------



## jblox78

Hooray silliest!!!! Congratulations!! What a lovely mother's day present! 

Jen x x


----------



## Babydust76

Thanks to everyone for their advice regarding my diet coke addiction, am going to try and cut down slowly,starting today. Have had about a gallon of water so far but doing ok.
Had my ET this morning and have 2 on board. They are good quality but weighed up % increased chance of pregnancy against increased twins and decided I wanted to give myself as much chance as possible to become pregnant. Hubby and I wold be happy either way and we have very close family that cold help if needed. So we are very lucky. Now just off to cook dinner for my lovely mum and hope that mothers day is the day when my dreams start to come true.

Silliest congrats on your BFP. I think I'd test every week too. It must be sooooooo exciting.

Jussip if I were you I'd stay at my mums too, she sounds great! We all need to rest.

Longing4baby good luck with your EC, hope you get lots of good eggs out, but I only had 6 and 5 of them fertilised so either way lets hope for good quality ones.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend. I have tomoro of work so when I get back from mum and dads not going to leave the bedroom for 24 hours to rest the little ones!

Best wishes to all x x


----------



## longing4baby

Silliest a big fat congrats to you  

beck  you are right hope mine a good quality as they say its quality not quantity x


----------



## Jammy J

Silliest - am so happy for you. Such great news xx


----------



## Doofuz

Congratulations Silliest, I just knew you had made it! Well done, brilliant news


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Thank you for your lovely words ladies! Although I'm aware of it, I don't think it's quite sunk in! I keep making comment about 'us' and we have spoke about nursery etc but we are getting far to ahead of ourselves, so off now need to just take care.......

Rnt......you made me cry with that. Omment! Thank you huni!

Love to all xxx


----------



## carol610

CONGRATULATIONS Silliest  WOW superb news.     

Also Beckym, congrats on joining the PUPO crowd!!!!   

xx


----------



## hopepaige

congrats Silliest  on your   so happy for you love and you take care now


----------



## DWS

Evening ladies, hope you are all well. Silliest....huge congrats on ur .  Srsuper.... Good luck for tomorrow!  Sending positive vibes to everyone else!!

Afm - beta on Tuesday and starting to feel nervous. Still having af symptoms and it's driving me crazy. Sure it's going to start at any minute   had ohss from day of ec that lasted almost a week then very quickly dissapeared. I looked about 5 months pregnant.  Started to feel bloated again last night and thought it may be returning (which would obviously be a good sign) but has gone no further than slight bloating and a little tender with mild cramps so thinking prob just af!  Not holding out much hope for a positive result and already thinking about next round of treatment. 

Xxx


----------



## MrsJussiP

DWS my mums nurse told her that if your still bloated after all the drugs are out of your system then it was a good sign, n she got bfp with my little sister, so keep positive, it may all still work     lots of    for you xx


----------



## DWS

Thanks MrsJussiP. Really hope so.  Think I still wouldn't believe it as so used to ! Hoping and praying I'm wrong xxx


----------



## MrsJussiP

DWS - I know just how you feel, I did my test 4 days early and could not believe  it came up pregnant 1-2 weeks, I started crying and then sat on my stairs hyperventilating lol. Just couldn't accept it though, so ended up doing 7 tests lol, still struggling to accept it fully now. I think with IVF baby's your forever worried as its taken so long to get here. 


I had someone the other day say they understood how I felt even though they have only been with there boyfriend 7 months and has never tried to get pregnant, she just found out 2 weeks before me. I couldnt believe she thinks she knows how it has all been for me! All she got told was It might be difficult for her to fall pregnant when she starts trying. 7 months isn't even a scratch on 4 and half years, she has never done ANY fertility treatment, I've done bloody LOADS, and IVF was the most stressful out of them all. I just wanted to shout at her that she has no Idea how I feel and what I have been though, I wish it only took me 7 months without even trying!   rant over lol


----------



## Rnt

Good Evening ladies,

I hope you have all survived Mothers Day with positive thoughts xxx

How are my PUPO Pals getting on?  I don't know about you but I've had a very strange weekend, not really allowing myself to think this will be successful   not really the positive visualisation I should be focusing on - maybe its my coping mechanism? I think it is going to be a long wait till OTD.  Are you tempted to test any earlier?  

Love and positive thoughts for everyone (if not for me  )

2dp3dt OTD-11


----------



## hopepaige

Rnt
I no you can feel down in this hectic 2ww but just remember those precious embies snuggling up inside and needing all the    they can get   hope you have a better week and keep smiling  take care


----------



## DWS

Rnt....I feel the exact same way. No matter how hard I try I jst cant seem to have any positive thoughts.  Maybe because we've waited so long! 

MrsJussiP....Its such a roller coaster and no one truly knows how u feel unless they have experienced it themselves.  One of my closest friends (who I haven't told about the ivf) phoned me on thurs to tell me shed jst discovered she was 16 wks pregnant with her third baby in4 yrs (all unplanned surprises) although I love her to bits and am delighted for her the news put me in a total downer and I just keep thinking...how unfair is that!  Was in tears all day and felt terrible for feeling that way!! 

Xxx


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies!

Rnt - fellow PUPO pal here! Feeling very bloated today and still a bit sore.  Worried that I shouldn't be still aching?  I feel like I've pulled a stomach muscle.  I'm not lifting anything heavy and am being so wary bending and stretching because it hurts more than anything.  How are you feeling.  I wonder how our third PUPO lady, nmu is?

We spent the afternoon visiting our respective mothers with flowers and cards and I was itching to tell them we'd been having tx but DH wants to wait until after we've tested so we know one way or another.  Mind you I was really self concious about feeling bloated and the weight I've put on in the last month or so... I wonder if they've noticed!


----------



## Rnt

Piesie - I have still got pulling pains in my tummy like a pulled muscle.  Both our parents know about the TX so there were no expectations for us to do any visits this year.  After a couple of days being stuck on the sofa we decided to try going for a walk.  Then I realised how much affect the drugs and treatment has had!  4 weeks ago I was running 7.5 miles on a weekend, 3 weeks ago I was walking 4.5 miles, today I very slowly managed 2.3 and promptly fell asleep on the sofa (surrounded by empty junk food wrappers!). I could feel pulling if I walked too fast so think there is some residual bruising from being sooooo messed with.   it is all going to be worth it as I will have a gruelling diet and exercise programme to look forward to if I'm not blessed.


----------



## Jammy J

Morning lovely ladies. 
Hope everyone had a good weekend. 
Silliest - has the news sunk in yet? Am still smiling for you? 

How's all my fellow pupo ladies doing, hope all well. 
Afm - I am now on day 5 after a five day transfer and have conflicting info on test dates so I think I may just try and hold out as long as possible. My thinking is if I don't have a pregnancy test in the house there is no way I can test early. Since last Friday keep getting mild cramps like she is just about to start but as yet she hasn't arrived. Just   she doesn't come at all. 

Xx


----------



## srsuper

Hi, was not sure whether to post or not as have not been that active on this thread. A little difficult when you join so late and are just waiting rather than being in the more active part of IVF...
DWS thanks for remembering. Just got a BFP! My first ever.
I hope all the other PUPO ladies are ok and stay positive. I had no symptoms and have been getting cramps on and off for the last 10 days which was driving me mad with worry. 
Mrs JussiP are you still getting your cramps?
It has been such a help just reading this thread and knowing that there are others going through the same thing.
Lots of luck to you all. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Srsuper WAHOO on your BFP congrats and u take care and njoy...  keep in touch here. Its always so exciting to see all these happy sucessful results... .


----------



## DWS

Srsuper.....big congratulations on your  .  Really pleased for u xxx


----------



## longing4baby

morning

Srsuper - big congrats to you  im sure you are just over the moon.

jah - i dont think i could manage the 14 days past transfer but will try me best.  only thing is if you do get postive test before you would have to test up until 14 days past due to drugs might give false positive.

rnt and pises - hope you are feeling better soon with BFP's

DWS - its only natural to feel that way so dont feel bad about it.  im in the same position with me 2 sister in laws they bought have had 2 babys in the 3 yrs we have been trying.

mrsjussips no one understand even thou they think they do until they have been through ivf!!!!!!

carol, hompaige, carolm, silliest, cas, jblox, sweetcheeks, mrs ruddy, doofaz and all newbies - getting to remember everyone now in this busy thread but   for everyone xxxxxxx

AFM - last day of drugs - taking trigger shot tonight at 10.30 and last nasal spray at 7pm  .  so now i just have to concenrate on wednesday EC


----------



## longing4baby

morning chocbunny do you take your trigger tonight are you still on for wednedays for EC?


----------



## rosie79

Morning ladies im in a rush as off to the hospital for a another scan. Its a 3 hour round trip!!

Had my scan last week, follicles not large enough which was a disappointment as thought I was going for EC today  

Put my drugs up so, now on 4 vials of Fostimon. Hoping they have grown today. I think its daily scans for me now, which is very tiring.

Hope al;l you lovely ladies are doing ok. x x x


----------



## Doofuz

Morning ladies, 

Sorry no personals this morning, I am kind of back to work as of today, I only have the one little one and we have to get out to ballet later so not much time. Massive congratulations to sruper for your BFP! 

Good luck for thise with scans, may your follies grow big and strong! Anyone doing trigger shots, think big juicy eggs! And those on EC and ET, take it easy and think happy thoughts. 

AFM, personally I think it's over but they say it isn't over until it's over. AF pains and bad back, although sometimes still notice the stitch and pulling pain I have had on and off since 5dpt. H and I have alreay discussed our next move and we don't think it is more IVF...

Anyway, gorgeous day! Have a good one xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Good morning ladies!

Doofuz....stay strong and positive hun, my friend had various pains and cramps and is having her early scan today.

Sruper congrats on your BFP  

Jah - I done my third test this morning, although still not quite sure I believe it!!  Keep positive, I had lots of pains and was sure AF was on her way, I still think that now!!  Don't test early hun, it's so worth the wait!!

AFM....back to work today after two weeks off, god its hard!  200 emails to get through, down to the last 73 now!!  Feel like i've been out the loop here so long that I'm missing convos etc with people!!! 

Well, suppose I'd better get the other 73 emails looked at!! 

Hope you all have a wonderful day and   to all
xx


----------



## MrsJussiP

Srsuper - Congrats on ur BFP hun  Yes I am still getting pains, they are starting to get a little better now. So hopefully everything will be ok on my scan on the 5th of april. Have they booked you in for your 7 week scan yet?


Thanks for understanding why I had a rant about that girl ladies lol, what I forgot to mention about that girl is she's the kind of person who acts like she has been through everything, when in fact she has been through nothing. That's why I got so mad when she said she understood exactly how I felt.


----------



## DWS

Ladies, test day tomorrow and couldnt take anymore.....did a test and it's a   came up really quick but it was a cheap dip stick test!! So worried its wrong....in total shock xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Congrats on the   !!!!!!!!!!!!    

Fantastic news hun!!

xx


----------



## Doofuz

Congratulations on your BFP DWS! Wow, they are coming in thick and fast!


----------



## Babydust76

Praying this is going to be the most successful month of ivf treatment yet!!! X


----------



## Doofuz

Right, I also just did a test and got me a negative, cheap dipstick test. I could have tested tomorrow anyway apparently and OTD is on Thursday but I think I am out of the running here. I'm fine as I kind of knew it already anyway. I have an amazing weekend lined up which was supposed to soften whatever outcome we had so shall have lots of distractions. I know it is possible to get a negative when it could still be positive but I just had a feeling. So, at least I know!   

Good luck to the rest of you ladies waiting to test, and those just starting the journey, enjoy it as well


----------



## CaroleMartin

Doofuz 

Sending you lots of       

xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello girls

Congrats for all you girls with        
Sorry cant congrat individually as ive no had time to read through the thread. Off to make dinner will catch up later.

Carole xxxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Doofuz.......big     Hun xxx

I picked up more cyclogest today and got a scan date of 13th April....2 days before OH birthday!! Good sign I hope!

Our friends that are three weeks ahead had their scan today and found out its twins!! Eeekkkkk

Xxx


----------



## srsuper

Thanks for all the really kind replies.

DWS - Huge Congratulations too!

Doofuz - hope you are ok. You never know, stay strong.

Mrs JussiP - have a six and a half week week scan. Also, 5th April!!

Silliest - not very good at keeping track on here but CONGRATULATIONS! Has it sunk in yet?

Good luck to everyone else....... xxxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Good day everyone.

Congrats on BfP, EC's and everything everyone.  Sorry lack of personals today as really tired and just dropping in.

Had my second progress scan, I have one follicule in each ovary which is 16mm, but the others are still way small. I'm on 112.5 of gonal f so they just rung me to increase it to 225  bit worried, I was told they would put me on low dose due to my age and risk of OHSS and now I feel so deflated with just one leading follicule each side? I'm on day 9 out of 14 of Stimms. Is this enough time to get the others upto decent size?


----------



## hopepaige

HEY GIRLS.. wow busy busy this thread it  
DWS A big congrats to you    

Doofuz sending u lots of   take some "me" time and take care of you.
S Wishing hope your ok and sending you lots of   and take care..

Rosie how did it go at your appointment today?

To all you going for ET or EC all the best and to the PUPO ladies hope your taking it easy and keeping sain  

To everyone who i missed take care and lets just keep that    flowing


----------



## DWS

Thanks so much ladies, still can't believe it!! Hopefully be confirmed tomorrow  

Silliest....do you stay on cyclogest after bfp?

Doofuz....hope ur ok but you never know. 

Abbey....don't worry, I'm sure it'll be fine, they know what they are doing. 

Lots of luck to everyone else. 

Xxx


----------



## carol610

Hi all,

Doof -          I hope the early test was wrong because I really thought after your vivid dream on Saturday that it would be good news.  You really never know.  

Thoughts are also with everyone else, especially the PUPO ladies in waiting, those awaiting scans, Cullo suffering massively with the OHSS, Abbey & rosie with slow growing embies needing more drugs.  Jen - hope your consultant appointment went well today.

Congrats to Carmen on reaching the big 40 as well as DWS and srsuper on your BFP's.  Also longing on your 14 follies and Variety on becoming PUPO ('m right in thinking ET was today wasnt it?)

Hope that's everyone with big news!  so so hard to keep track!

AFM, well today is the BIG DAY that treatment starts and have just done my first buserelin injection.  I'd  hoped for a nice gentle Monday as had the morning off from work and accupuncture at 10am, however started feeling unwell late morning with a stomach bug as well as having trapped a nerve in my back which i tweaked yesterday so by mid afternoon was feeling well out of sorts.  Left work and came home to bed.  Not the best start perhaps, but at least its now and not later on in treatment!!!!  I'm going to be so anal about hygiene from now on in - I'll bet Ive caught this bug from the damned dog who was ill last week!


----------



## cas1703

Hi all,

Carol610 - Poor dog - they get blamed for everything don't they!!   I blamed mine earlier today when I got caught short when walking the dog. I was trying to squat in the hedge (out of view of the lane) and the bloody dog just kept barking at me to throw his ball. It was hard enough trying not to wet myself and sit on a stinger    Congrats on the start of your treatment - hope you have an easy ride. I had a peep at the Over 40's thread but think I feel more at home here.

It's so hard to keep up with everyone on here and I have to have a pad/pen to write notes.

Sorry no personals just now - trying to gets loads of jobs done as I have my first follicle scan in the morning and have to be up and away with the lark and all our parcels need to be out readu for collection before I go. Typically, it goes mad when you have no time!!!!!

Have a good evening all of you xx


----------



## One shot x

Hiii girls sorry for jumpin in how is everyone iAm Kerrie 28 1 st cycle of ivf et tomoz had 15 egg and 11 fertiliased nerves over tomoz  Xxx
Baby dust to us all xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello Girls

Wow Ive not been keeping track on the thread for 5 days and it just took me 1hr 40min of reading over 10pages   

Longing - I cant believe how unsupported the nurse was with you... Do they have a heart   I feel the same with my hospital at times. If i don't ask i wont know anything. I don't think they mean it, its just they are so busy. I feel like a number more than an individual patient.   But glad to hear you got a better doc this time and all the best for ec on wed 

Piesie, Mnu, Jah, Rnt, Dw2 - Great news on PUPO      

Sweetcheeks - Sorry to hear you're having such a rough time  

Carol610 - Hope you are feeling better   Wow a month of injection is quite a long time you'll be glad the clinic gave you a practice injection. Mines didn't but my dh taking that role - I'm too much of a scaredy cat to do it myself. I have 12 days of injection and 7 days of nasal spray.

Cas - Happy Belated Birthday   Hope your scan goes well  

Cullohill - Hope youre feeling better 

Abbey - Sorry to hear your having a tough time with your injections an your emotions are running wild mines are the same tears just run down at everything.  

Mrsjussip - At least youll get some sleep at your mums 

Doofuz -    

Chocbunny - hope you're keeping well

Srsuper -      

Silliest -       What a lovely mothers day present. Lol testing every weekend till scan i think ill be doing the same if I'm lucky enough  

Miss rudy - So excited for you on your early scan on the 28th  

Rose - Hope you're scan went well

DWS -      

Jblox - How did you get on today  

AFM - On day 5 of gonal f injections felt more like myself today so got up early since it was a lovely day and painted the front garden fence and oh my am i paying for it now! so I'm glad i made an appointment on Saturday for a massage tomorrow. My only problem is i made the appointment the same time I'm suppose to take my injections and nasal spray   Injection has been fine dh has been fantastic in giving me them only bruised me once lol Not felt much happening down the tummy area compared to yous girls so hope thats ok    only feeling emotional, hot flushes, head, neck and shoulder aches, and lack of concentration. Just need to keep having positive thoughts  

Any really need to get to my bed now. Goodnight all

Carole xxx


----------



## Variety

carol610 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Doof -     I hope the early test was wrong because I really thought after your vivid dream on Saturday that it would be good news. You really never know.
> 
> Thoughts are also with everyone else, especially the PUPO ladies in waiting, those awaiting scans, Cullo suffering massively with the OHSS, Abbey & rosie with slow growing embies needing more drugs. Jen - hope your consultant appointment went well today.
> 
> Congrats to Carmen on reaching the big 40 as well as DWS and srsuper on your BFP's. Also longing on your 14 follies and Variety on becoming PUPO ('m right in thinking ET was today wasnt it?)
> 
> Hope that's everyone with big news! so so hard to keep track!
> 
> AFM, well today is the BIG DAY that treatment starts and have just done my first buserelin injection. I'd hoped for a nice gentle Monday as had the morning off from work and accupuncture at 10am, however started feeling unwell late morning with a stomach bug as well as having trapped a nerve in my back which i tweaked yesterday so by mid afternoon was feeling well out of sorts. Left work and came home to bed. Not the best start perhaps, but at least its now and not later on in treatment!!!! I'm going to be so anal about hygiene from now on in - I'll bet Ive caught this bug from the damned dog who was ill last week!


Hi Carole, yes I did have ET yesterday, I had one excellent grade embie put back and at least one to freeze. Still feeling bloated after EC but very happy and looking forward to what happens over the next few weeks. (OTD is the 30th). We keep playing Lionel Ritchie, stuck on you!  

Love n hugs to all. Vxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Good morning ladies!

Sorry....personal question coming up.............I'm finding the cyclogest are affecting my bowels a little the last few days and am considering taking a break from the 'back way in' and changing route.........how do those of you that take the front route find it??

Hope you don't mind me asking!!
xx


----------



## rosie79

Hi all,

Deverstated yesterday. Think its the end of the road for this time.
Went for scan yesterday and follicles havent grown past 10mm, they have given me 1 more day of the higher dose drug and re scan tomorrow.
No explanation other than my body isnt responding to drugs. Never even dawned on me that we wouldnt even make EC.

So so sad........ Thats one of my NHS go's gone.


----------



## longing4baby

silliest i check my gel its vaginal only thank god.  would you be able to change gel?

rosie   that you repsond to treatment for tomorrows scan.

Mine to is NHS i only get  one go.  ive been told they might be doing a transfer at day 2 im abit gutted at this as i can understanding how they would pick after 2 days but will have to see. Did anyone ever hear of a day 2?  

welcome one shot.  Hope ET goes well today what day did you get of et day 3 or 5?

Abbey eliz - there is still time a few days can make a big difference and its quantily not quantity that counts x


----------



## Variety

Hi,

Rosie79, sorry to hear your news... It must be gutting to get so far and not finish but on the plus side hopefully you will be closely monitored next time and they will make sure you get the right drug dose. They cant always predict how you will respond. Sounds like you have more than 1 go on the nhs so that's good news!

Silliest... I have crohns disease which although generally inactive can get a little peed off with lots of drugs in my body so ivf has really taken its toll but it does seem to be the progesterone that's causing a fair few probs. I found this to explain why..

_Some women have complained that cyclogest leads to discomfort due to constipation. Is there a laxative safe for use in the 2-week wait after embryo transfer or should one simply live with the temporary discomfort
_
_Cyclogest is progesterone and progesterone is a natural smooth muscle relaxant. Due to the fact that the whole digestive tract consist of smooth muscle, constipation is therefore a "side effect". Fortunately, there are many stool softeners on the market that is quite safe during pregnancy and the time leading up to a pregnancy. There are substances that do not get absorbed by the body but rather stays in the digestive system eg. Duphalac, Fybogel Orange etc._

This would suggest that as it is absorbs into the blood stream regardless of where it starts off it will probably still cause some digestive problems. I'm thinking all you can do is take something to combat that symptoms rather than prevent them 

Hope that helps a little.

Vx


----------



## DWS

Silliest- I'm jst back from hosp after blood test and asked about continuing cyclogest but nurse said no need as ur body takes over- obviously this is different for everyone but when I was using them was told to use the front door,  and have found it very easy with no problems or side effects. Xx


----------



## piesie

Morning ladies!

How are my fellow PUPO pals doing? Rnt and nmu how are you both as we had ET on the same day? My tummy's still a bit sore even now... don't know when that's supposed to ease up?  No symptoms really just feel bloated and as if af is on her way but that could mean anything from all the posts I've been reading! I've banned myself from google now as I could get myself in a right tizzy! 

Longing4baby - I had a day 2 transfer last Friday.  I felt the same as you when they called on Thursday to say I had 2 embies from 8 eggs.  I was told by the clinic that when there are less than 3 they are better off with us than them.  If there are more embies they don't check them until day 3 when, unfortunately some may have dropped by the wayside.  I  guess the clinic know best?  My 2 had both divided well and were above average so I was happy enough to go along with their experience.  Both are now back onboard the 'mother ship' and we're   they're sticky ones! 

I'm still using Cyclogest the back way as I'd heard the other way may bring on thrush!  Not sure which is best option really but will try and persevere!

I've only managed to read back a page or so but am off work until Thursday so will get back on later for a proper catch up x


----------



## longing4baby

Thanks piesie i was just starting to panic cos i never heard of anyone having a 2 day transfer well thats fair enough if they are safer with us them thanks again xxxx


piesie said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> How are my fellow PUPO pals doing? Rnt and nmu how are you both as we had ET on the same day? My tummy's still a bit sore even now... don't know when that's supposed to ease up? No symptoms really just feel bloated and as if af is on her way but that could mean anything from all the posts I've been reading! I've banned myself from google now as I could get myself in a right tizzy!
> 
> Longing4baby - I had a day 2 transfer last Friday. I felt the same as you when they called on Thursday to say I had 2 embies from 8 eggs. I was told by the clinic that when there are less than 3 they are better off with us than them. If there are more embies they don't check them until day 3 when, unfortunately some may have dropped by the wayside. I guess the clinic know best? My 2 had both divided well and were above average so I was happy enough to go along with their experience. Both are now back onboard the 'mother ship' and we're  they're sticky ones!
> 
> I'm still using Cyclogest the back way as I'd heard the other way may bring on thrush! Not sure which is best option really but will try and persevere!
> 
> I've only managed to read back a page or so but am off work until Thursday so will get back on later for a proper catch up x


----------



## DWS

Longing4baby....I had a 2 day transfer of 2 embies, got a bfp yesterday on a home preg test. Jst had bloods taken and awaiting call from clinic. Good luck to u xxx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Rosie79 -   that you hear something different at your appointment today...  

Doof -   that your test was wrong - still a couple of days to go for you and perhaps the cheapo test didn't read your hormones properly...

DWS and Srsuper - Congratulations on your BFP!!  

PUPO ladies -   hope you're hanging in there - I'm not looking forward to that bit!!

AFM - We had our consultant appointment yesterday although we didn't see a consultant, it was one of the nurses - boy am I glad I've been on here and have been reading up on information - if I hadn't I think I would be completely clueless...  Not much was explained at all!!  BUT my AMH results were good at 26.1 and I was given Metformin tablets to start taking on 3rd April.  Have got mock ET next Tuesday as I had loop excision treatment on my cervix 8 years ago...  Have got scan provisionally booked for 11th April and will get Menopur and Cetrotide injections after that...  Can't believe how quickly this is moving after our huge long wait!!!!  So we should be testing at some point in early May if my calculations are correct!!!!

Jen xxx


----------



## Babydust76

Hi all,

Congratulations to all with , so happy and  that all your little ones stick with you. 
Silliest at my clinic we have to put the in the back until ET then swap to the front. I was having bad loose bowls but now I've swapped to th front it's all cleared up. I use pessaries tho, so not sure about the gel.

afm - well 2 days into 2ww and don't think I have any symptoms so far. Not sure I've felt bloated at all since EC, so not sure if this is a bad sign. Do get occasional twinges like something is still going on inside, but as had 3 day ET was told that wouldn't even implant till today at earliest. 
Good news on diet coke front, already managed to get down to 1 1/2 cans yesterday and drinking loads more water which has to be beneficial, preggers or not!

Good luck to anyone testing today, look forward to *More* positive news x x


----------



## longing4baby

DWS said:


> Longing4baby....I had a 2 day transfer of 2 embies, got a bfp yesterday on a home preg test. Jst had bloods taken and awaiting call from clinic. Good luck to u xxx


Oh thank you very much for reply. and a big fat congrats to you


----------



## MrsJussiP

rosie - If you don't get to egg collection then it should NOT count as a go. Its only classed as a go if you have an egg collection, that's what my clinic told me.   for it working xxx


----------



## MrsJussiP

Longing4baby - My mum had a 2 day transfer and she got pregnant with my sister, as they said that the best place for some embis is with your body


----------



## chocbunny

morning ladies,
I've so missed you all!!
Yesterday I had my last scan before EC tomorrow and they were a bit concerned about my chances of OHSS because I have 28 follicles and they are expecting 20 eggs (which is exciting but I know we could still end up with single figures fertilizing and just a few viable embryos) so they were talking about delaying EC and coasting me for a bit so of course I came home ready to jump on here to ask your advice and google everything about OHSS and couldn't as our internet had gone down and only just come back up!  Probably for the best so I couldn't drive myself crazy and the blood test came back showing everything ok so trigger shot done and in for EC at 7am tomorrow morning   but still plan to look back through your experiences Cullo to familiarise myself with warning signs etc.
Sorry I can't do personals for everyone but so exciting to read about the BFPs.  Congratulations to all you ladies.  Look after yourselves and enjoy it  
Sending massive   out to those who don't think this cycle is going to be the one.  
doofuz I can't imagine how you're feeling if you think you can't do IVF again after this but try to keep positive til you reach OTD.   
Rosie Like Mrs Jussip says, our clinic said they don't count it as a cycle unless they get to EC so I know it doesn't make everything better but you may find you haven't lost one of your NHS chances.  I hope you're doing ok and perhaps you can take a little comfort that they will be so much more informed of how to help your body next time.  
Longing, hope you're doing well ahead of EC tomorrow.  I'm taking things pretty easy as I am just so swollen and full.  Have gone from moving my usual belt down a notch, to not wearing a belt at all and now padding round the house with jeans undone!  Must remember to do myself up when answering the door to avoid scaring people!  I just read in Zita West's book that a normal pregnancy doesn't show til 14-16 weeks so I'm hoping this will go down soon after ET so I can get through to 12 weeks without feeling so self-conscious.  I understand the ET can be any time 2-5 days after.  It sounds like you will have a good number of eggs so did they explain why they would make the choice of which to put back as early as day 2?  how many embryos are you having put back?  At our clinic they are working with eset so they try to take to day5 blastocyst if possible so my ET should be monday.  you'll already have your little one(s) back on board by then.  how exciting    Incase you're not on later good luck for tomorrow and please come back on here when you can to let us know how you got on and we can compare notes!!

Got reflexology this afternoon which I'm hoping may perhaps help with this feeling of huge fullness a little.  Have got no appetite and think getting through my daily quota of  water and milk today might be a struggle.  anyone got any tips?
Thanks girls.  Sending everyone love and


----------



## Doofuz

Thanks for all of your replies, everyone is such a support, wouldn't be able to do it without you. I tested again this morning with AM wee and still a BFN. H and I have been talking a lot and we have a lot to decide. We still have the embryo on ice and will use that when we think is best. We both have each other and that is all that counts, otherwise we both wouldn't have gotten to this stage at all! I shall keep checking in with you all as I would love to know how you all get on. I am still due bloods on Thursday, after that - who knows! Keep smiling xx


----------



## Babydust76

Just heard back from clinic that none of the remaining embryos were good enough quality to be frozen! This has made me really worry that the two I have on board arent going to be good enough for a pregnancy to occur.
Has anyone else been in this position and ended up with a  ?

Doofu, I know how you feel, not sure I could go through this process again, you are very lucky that you have an understanding and supportive husband. Best of luck with bloods.

X x


----------



## MrsJussiP

Beckym76 - I only had the one put back and none of the rest made it to freezing, and I still got a BFP x

Doofuz - Big   hun x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for advise re suppositories.  I'm going to alternate I think, as a friend tells me that via the front door can be a little messy, so thinking maybe overnight for that!  And back door in the day!!  Do you think this will be ok??

Doofuz..... huge   my lovely.  Take some time out for you guys for a little while....much needed i'm sure.

Beckym76 - don't panic!!  We had 4 embyros fertilise, two put back and then a phone call to say the other two hadn't developed to a good enough position for freezing.  I too thought oh no, what about the two I have on board.  But I tested Sunday (And again yesterday) and we are BFP!!!!!  So please just take care, stay positive and look forward to that result 

xx


----------



## DWS

Beckym76...I had 11 eggs. 5 fertilised. 2 put bk. none for freezing and got bfp 
Good luck xx


----------



## srsuper

Beckym76 - I also had nothing to freeze and just got BFP with one embryo.

Doofuz, look after yourself and good luck with your bloods.

Silliest, clinic suggested that I alternate and it has worked well. I found that it helped not to eat around the time I used cyclogest back way...

Hope everyone else well. xxxxxx


----------



## nm4rk

Hello lovely ladies xxx
Big big congrats to all those. With  well done xxxxx

Silliest I've been advised back door due to thrush occurring xx

Doofuz really really big hugs darling

Rosie it shouldn't affect ur NHs chances so push for it xx

Becky stay positive x

Longing my sis got pregnant with my niece on a 2 day and low grade embie!!! It does happen xxx

Afm I had my EC yesterday and feeling very sore and ropey xx they got 15 eggs and called this morning to tell us all 15 have fertilised and ET will wither be Thursday or Saturday eeeeek xx fingers crossed they continue to work their magic for us xxxx

Hope everyone pupo is doing well too xxxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Srsuper - I'm doing them first thing in morning and last thing at nite.........I do worry if I feel the need to 'go' shortly after though!!
xx


----------



## Babydust76

God, this is why I love this site so much, thank you nm4rk, srsuper, dws, silliest and MrsJussiP, so much less worried after all your positive comments. It's like having a massive group of friends all going through what I am. 

Nm4rk, wow what a great amount of fertilisation, no wonder you still feel bad, I only had 6 and never felt so ill.

 now going to try and ignore little voices in my head and keep   and positive thoughts going till OTD! X x

Big load of baby dust to you all x x


----------



## chocbunny

nm4rk, that is fantastic news and so encouraging as we have a lot of follies on board but most stories I hear the ladies don't seem to end up with any more fertilizing than ladies with smaller numbers.  I hope I'll have similar good news after tomorrow's EC.  got everything crossed for you that they continue to grow and split nicely.  do you have a choice how many you put back?
not fitting into any proper clothes today so a floaty dress and leggings it is


----------



## nm4rk

I'm only allowed 1 put back as I'm NHS and under 35 seems such a waste tho if they all continue to do well may yay extra to have them frozen for longer xx good luck for tomorrow everything will be fine xx

hope everyone else is staying positive and not driving themselves mad xxx


----------



## cas1703

Afternoon Ladies,

No personals at this moment as are still in a bit of shock.

Had my 1st follicle scan this morning. They cannot see any follicles on my left ovary but my right one has 4 - am very disappointed that this is such a low number given i'm on 375iu of Menopur. Anyway, she said that they are of a size and that I do meet the criteria for egg collection. 

Was expecting to go back for a second scan on Friday but she said they are mature and they have booked my egg collection for Friday 8am. I am in a bit of a daze and didn't really take any of the info in becuase it was not what I was expecting. Do you think my age has anything to do with the lack of follicles?

I have been eating lots of protein, brazils nuts, pineapple juice, no coffee, tea or alochol and lots of water.

I had my bloods taken today and they are going to ring me between 5-6pm to confirm my oestridal levels and if they match up I take the trigger tomorrow evening.

Does anyone know if less follicles = less eggs = less chance.  My partner says it only takes one!!

Will check back later and read through the 3 pages I've got to catch up on xx


----------



## piesie

Hi Cas1703,

I'm 41 (42 in July) and I had it in my head that less follicles = less eggs = less chance and my DH, like your partner, was keeping positive.  It does only take one!  I have a friend who got 18 eggs, out of which 2 fertilised and now she has a son and a frosty to use at a later date so I don't think there is any link, just stay positive     

Apparently my consultant said she would be very pleased if I got 4 eggs 'due to my age!'.  I was on 450iu Gonal f and surprised myself (and her I think) and managed 8 eggs  .  Two fertlised normally and I am now PUPO with two 2dt embies onboard and 4 days into the dreaded 2ww


----------



## longing4baby

choc bunny - im only aloowed one back as im under 35 yrs and is NHS   that it works out for us all xxxxxx  let me know how you get on dmara.  dreading it as im only getting pain relief does anyone know anyone who only had pain relief?


----------



## Babydust76

Hi cas1703, I am 31 and only had 7 follicles of right size, 5 on right ovary and 2 on left. They collected 6 mature eggs, 5 fertilised and 2 now on board. So husband is right, stay positive. Good luck with egg collection on the plus side it will mean less pain afterwards! 


cas1703 said:


> Afternoon Ladies,
> 
> No personals at this moment as are still in a bit of shock.
> 
> Had my 1st follicle scan this morning. They cannot see any follicles on my left ovary but my right one has 4 - am very disappointed that this is such a low number given i'm on 375iu of Menopur. Anyway, she said that they are of a size and that I do meet the criteria for egg collection.
> 
> Was expecting to go back for a second scan on Friday but she said they are mature and they have booked my egg collection for Friday 8am. I am in a bit of a daze and didn't really take any of the info in becuase it was not what I was expecting. Do you think my age has anything to do with the lack of follicles?
> 
> I have been eating lots of protein, brazils nuts, pineapple juice, no coffee, tea or alochol and lots of water.
> 
> I had my bloods taken today and they are going to ring me between 5-6pm to confirm my oestridal levels and if they match up I take the trigger tomorrow evening.
> 
> Does anyone know if less follicles = less eggs = less chance. My partner says it only takes one!!
> 
> Will check back later and read through the 3 pages I've got to catch up on xx


----------



## mnu

Hi Ladies
Been a little quiet but I see this forum is very busy! Sorry haven't had the chance to read back yet.

Piesie - sorry you still have a sore tummy. Hope all is well.

Rnt - how are you doing?

AFM - I think i might go crazy soon. All this waiting is hard...I wish there was a fast forward button we could press    I'm using Utrogeston which can be used both via the front door or orally. My doctor has adviced me to keep taking them via the front door even though i get a slight discharge (sorry too much info!   ). I get a little twinge every now and still get tired quite quickly - apart from this i'm not feeling much...should i be?

All other ladies - all of you are doing well.


----------



## Rnt

Good Evening Lovely ladies,  

Nice to see my PUPO Palls doing okay although I'm sorry you still have a sore tummy piesie.  Mine still feels bloated (but that could be the drugs or not so healthy snacks   ). Like you mnu I'm getting the occasional twinge but have read somewhere that this is to be expected as the overies recover from the stimulation.  I had a turn tonight when I was put to bed by DH after turning very dizzy/sicky but don't think I should read too much into it.

I had my occupational health assessment at work today (really have been very lucky - had not had to take any time off as holiday/sick and when I returned to work yesterday the first thing my boss asked was how I was feeling and that we all had to touch wood now and I am not to get stressed   ) because my boss, HR manager and Occ Health Manager know about the treatment I had to be sat down and instructed what I can and can't do for the next two weeks - it will be no lifting, ladders, or extended hours for me.

Thinking of everyone going through their different stages and wishing for that fast forward button (I have to admit I have been wondering how early I can test as a week on Friday seems a long time away)


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Morning ladies.......how are you all??

My friend said last nite that her sheet from her scan says that at egg collection we are already 2 weeks pregnant??

Should I still be carrying on with brazil nuts and full fat milk do you know??
xx


----------



## Jammy J

Morning lovely ladies.
Hope everyone is hanging in there...what ever stage you are at I am sending you lots of       
Day 7 after 5 day tranfer and am driving myself mad.  Not really any symptoms and still not actually 100% sure of test date as I have been given 2 different dates which have a 4 day difference... Think I need to call the clinic today to put myself out of this misery!
JAH xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi Jah.....I was told 16 days from egg collection......It was also in the notes that they gave me at the beginning
xx


----------



## nm4rk

Morning ladies xxx

Ive been told 2 weeks from egg collection xxx I had EC on 19th so I'll be testing on 2nd April xx

Afm just got a call from the embryologist and Ive got 13 on track and 2 that have fallen behind x they've said if I've  got more than 3 tomorrow on track I'll be aiming for a 5 day transfer on Saturday x
Really really praying that I have as I only get one put back due to my age and would really like Tito have the best shot possible x

Silliest I've been told brazil nuts and a glass of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) daily post ET and prior to EC it's milk and water xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

I was thinking nuts aren't good when pregnant...........so should I still have brazil nuts as i'll only be 4-5 weeks?
x


----------



## Rnt

Good Morning Lovely Ladies,

Quick question - I am 5dp3dt and have just realised I have my hairdessers appointment on Sat for my 3 monthly colour   Is it safe to go ahead or should I wait until after OTD?


----------



## cas1703

Morning Ladies,

Rnt - I have been waiting to have my highlights done. I do not know if there is any evidence any colourants during ivf/pregnancy but I figured that it is chemicals and I didn't want anything to interfere with my treatment. This all goes back to a firend of mine who had a baby (probably 15 years ago now) and she had read a report saying this and this thought has stuck with me. Blimey though - my roots are driving me mad but I am going to wait just a little while longer. Having said that, in LOOK magazine the new designer look was different coloured roots so I may be high fashion  

piesie - Thank you. YOu are of course correct in every way.  Had another scan this morning and now I appear to have 2 on each ovary not 4 on one and they have grow n massively overnight from 11mm to 21mm & 19mm so I feel a lot more postive now.

Beckym - Thank you for that. Just a few words does provide comfort and postivity.

Looking forward to my trigger injection tonight and all ready for Friday. I've done my best and there is nothing more I can do so what will be will be xx


----------



## lauriebean

hello everyone on this thread, i was sent your way for some moral support!
i had my egg collection yesterday and i will be in for my embryo transfer tomorrow. i still feel a bit sore from yesterday but mostly i am just scared of being positive! it has been a long protocol for me and i feel like ive worked so hard to get even here! i hope that someone is in the same boat as me. it would be great to get any advice if anyone has any. thanks


----------



## MrsJussiP

Silliest Sausage - I got told not to have nuts, as it has been link to coursing nut allergies in children, I got told to avoid them for the whole pregnancy. When they do the egg collection, the egg is already 2 weeks old thats why when you miss your test day they class you as 4 weeks pregnant already x


----------



## piesie

Lauriebean!

There's a great bunch of ladies on here, all sharing experiences and trying to keep each other sane!

I started d/r on 17th Feb, had EC on Wednesday last week and a 2 day ET on Friday so am now 5pt2dt.  Not really any symptoms yet really so I don't know if that's good or bad?!  Am trying to keep myself occupied (not Googling!) and am going back to work tomorrow so that'll take my mind off things!

Hope all goes well for ET tomorrow


----------



## chocbunny

hello ladies,
Welcome lauriebean.  There are a few of us right at the same stage.  Me and longing4baby had EC today and nm4rk had hers on Monday  
I'm just back from the hospital.  Nurses were lovely and the painkillers seem to be doing the trick.  Felt a bit sore but nothing too bad.  14 eggs which was less than they were expecting given I had 28 follicles but it's the quality that counts isn't it and I know 14 is a good number.
Scared to get my hopes up that most of them will fertilize but they reckon on 70% of eggs collected will be mature and of those 70% will fertilize so I reckon anything over 6 is good news.  So hard getting the balance right: not setting yourself up for disappointment but remaining positive...
Longing I'm hoping you will check in soon and you are recovering okay and being pampered  
Lots of     whatever stage you're at


----------



## nm4rk

Welcome lauriebean were all here for you xxx
Know how u feel re feeling sore as I feel the same(although it's getting better each day)

Hope longing and chocbunny are resting up and taking things nice and easy after EC xx
Chocbunny that's a brilliant number well done you honey xxx

I've ordered a hypno cd from zita west for the transfer and 2 ww to try and visualise and focus positively so hopefully it'll keep me sane xx

Piesie my sis had no symptoms at all and she's due her baby any day now xxx keep positive xxx

Rnt hair colouring is fine providing its ammonia free colour and it's on the hair not the scalp xx

Brazil nuts are brill for implantation but meant to stop once confirmed bfp xxx

Keep well everyone xxx


----------



## longing4baby

afternoon ladies

Just in bed after EC. Im very sore as only had pain relief.  They only got 6 eggs    so choc bunny you done really well.  they just said eggs look very good.  I have to ring at 10.30 in the morning.  what about you choc bunny and nmark? 

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## longing4baby

my battery on lap top went there.

so hopefully my DH   is getting busy as i type.   that it works xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Afternoon ladies,

Huge hugs and best wishes to EVERYONE. So sorry no personals today as shattered.

A big thank you to everyones support over the weeks. I know anything less than 10 high quality eggs/ fresh blasts of which are all perfect is hard to take during Stimms. I know I had a depressive day about my follicles but just gotta think I'm lucky I have even responded. So many just don't get past stage 1. 

Well, scan was today, I'm still unsure how it went really as I have nothing to compare it to.
Basically, they have moved EC forwards by 3 days! So it's Friday, this Friday!! Ekkkk... Because, my leading follicules are now above the wanted line... And they don't want to risk loosing them by trying the smaller ones, as the smaller ones just might not come to anything.

Basically my left ovary has 1 large follicule like 20mm in size, right ovary has 2 big ones, sized 19/20mm sizes. With about 5 smaller follicules in each ovary, but like I say, not very big. 

Really upset as I wanted the best of the best, like we all do, but grateful I have any atall. Fingers crossed it 
only takes one. Xxx have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Ladies...

Tips on EC... Is it painful??


----------



## Variety

Abbey... EC is totally different for everyone and depends a lot on how many eggs they collect. It's not comfortable but the sedative is good and painkillers are readily available! It is just something we have to go through so it's best just to try and stay positive and don't ask questions you might not want to know the real answers to.... like child birth...    
You'll be fine and it will be all worth it in the end we hope!! Good luck my dear.

Vx


----------



## cas1703

Hi Abbey,

I'm on for Friday just the same as you with a very similar amount of folicles and sizes.

I haven't really thought too much about the EC as I have been busy cleaning all day to make sure it's all done before I go in. It drives me crackers if I can see it needs doing and my man just isn't very good at any of that stuff but he does try.

There are as many ladies on here who do or don't suffer much during EC so I think it is just down to your body, amount of follicles and a bit of luck.

Just try to visualise the end result - just like labour - hopefully it will be worth it.

Lots of Love, xx


----------



## chocbunny

hi abbey,
I had EC under general today and found it was fine even with 28 follies!  Felt a bit uncomfortable inside afterwards but I asked for painkilllers which helped a lot.  i am now taking max painkillers I can and tbh I'm not walking fully up right and going to the loo is the worst bit (sorry if tmi) but I wouldn't say it's painful, just a lot of discomfort.  I'm sure everyone's different but I had prepared myself for being doubled over in pain so I'm finding this quite bearable!  Still, I'm glad I have nothing planned for the rest of the week and have warned my mum and DH that some people are still in a bad way 5 days later so will just take it one day at a time and enjoy the sympathy!  Some ladies have ET 2 days later so I wouldn't say it's anything to worry about but just watch, having said all this I'll probably be in agony tomorrow!!


----------



## Wallbanger

Evening ladies,

Firstly congratulations to all thoses BFP 

A very quick, just back from the ivf first scan, and my lining was slighty thicker 7.9, has anyone has this before? They didn't seem to bothered, I said I just need another scan before starting the injections, although I've now stopped the pill and told to start the nasal spray from tomorrow, any advise welcome


----------



## cullohill

Hello just quick one not been on for while as in hospital with ohss came in Sunday it's terrible  am showing pregnant at mo but that is making me more poorly. Trying to stay positive. Love to all xx


----------



## Variety

Cullohill.... Poor you, I am sending my best   and hope they can get you feeling better soonest so you can enjoy your BFP. 
Take care... Vxxxx


----------



## Doofuz

Cullohill, sorry to hear that you are having to go through that. Best of luck to you, hope BFP stays. Hugs x


----------



## Jammy J

Cullohill - so sorry you are suffering, really hope you are on the mend soon. 

I am now 8 days post 5 day transfer and no symptoms at all. Am not sure what to think!! So attraction this 2 week wait and I am sure blokes just don't understand how agonising it is. 

Xx


----------



## Jammy J

The above meant to say the 2 ww is so stressful. Not sure how the word attractive got in there! Bloody I phone!! 
Xx


----------



## jblox78

Cullohill - so sorry to hear you're not well - BUT congratulations on the BFP!!!

Hope you're feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Cullohill.....congrats on your BFP hun, that's fab news.  Keep positive, and I really hope your feeling better soon.   

How is everyone else doing?

I've not been feeling much the last day or so, apart from tired and occasional sick pangs.  But thinking should I feel more?!

xx


----------



## longing4baby

cullohill - i hope you are feeling better and congrats on you BFP  XXX

AFM - just range clinic all 6 eggs have fertised and are looking good so hopefully they keep dividing.  I was so nervous making the call. So ET is 2.30 tomorrow.  Hope everyone is having a great day.  i will check later

Choch bunny have you got any up date yet?   for everyone........


----------



## chocbunny

hi longing, so glad to hear your news. Of 14 eggs we had 7 fertilise so it just goes to show how inconsequential the number of follies and eggs collected can be! They have scheduled us in for saturday day3 transfer but will push out til monday day5 if 4 or more of the 7 are grade 1 which would be my preference.  How are you feeling?  I'm enjoying lazing  
Cullo so sorry to hear you are still so unwell.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## nm4rk

Morning ladies feeling a bit low today xx got my morning phone call and they've said all 15 are splitting but 3-4 are slower than the rest x I'm on day 3 today and they said out of the rest they can't choose any dominant to put back in yet as they are all the same grade 1-2 x I booked infor ET on Saturday but before she put the phone down she warned me that there's a possibility I may have none onday 5 as thy don't check them on day 4 as they can't tell any differencexx I'm now panicking that in the next 2 days there will be none left xxx


----------



## Rnt

Nm4rk,

How difficult for you   unfortunately this is the risk with all embryo development.  You just have to stay as positive as you can - it they didn't think there was a chance of getting to blast they would have opted for an earlier transfer.  So much of this process is based on faith, I know how I felt waiting for my calls from the unit to tell me how they were doing and it was torture.  It was actually the point where DH really got to grips with what we were doing. He became really quite protective of our little embies.     for your embies xxx

6dp3dt - and going a little bit   - sore (.)(.) but no other symptoms and not looking forward to the next 8 day wait


----------



## longing4baby

hi choc bunny feeling better thank god finding it hard to rest up as im normally so busy.  have any of your cells spilt mine has just fertilsed but she said they sud spilt today and be graded in the morning.

nmark- thats great that they are spliting cos sometimes they dont so stay positive hon x

rnt - hope you are feeling better soon are you tempted to test early?

silliest i dont think you sud be feeling anymore - my friends is now 3 months and still feels nothing and she had IVF.


----------



## carol610

Hi all, I'm on at work so not many personals I'm afraid but my thoughts are with everyone going through tears, tantrums, swollen and sore bits,  and the horrible just waiting around for things to happen!!!

Cullo, congrats on your BFP but really hope you feel better soon!  Also, Longing congrats on all 6 fertilising well done you!

AFM, well its day 4 of downregging on buserelin.  Symptoms not too bad so far.  I've had a headache from tues eve, though its only light now so maybe the water consumption is keeping it at bay!  Have started to feel a bit short tempered today, the same feeling I get when PMT starts but have managed not to bite anyones head off so far!  Otherwise all is fine.  Had a bit of bother with the injections so far.  The first one was surprisingly ok, the 2nd I managed to stab myself in the finger and the 3rd I couldnt get the air bubbles out so had to ditch the needle and start again with another.  Am hoping I start to get the knack of it soon.  However, it all sounds rather minor compared to what all you more advanced ladies are going through which makes me not particularly look forward to what is coming!!!  

x carol


----------



## Doofuz

Well girls, I am home from my blood test so just waiting for the call...AF arrived this morning. We have had so long to get over it though as BFN's were a few days ago and we have done so much talking since then. We have decided as this hasn't worked that as we cannot afford to fund another cycle (1 embryo in freezer) that we are going to stop here. We are going to go ahead with adoption, something we talked about before we began treatment. We were told before treatment started that our chances were very slim due to the severity of my endo and it growing back etc etc so we weren't really surprised. We are looking forward to being able to offer a home to a child who hasn't had a good time so far and turn a negative experience into a good one. 

I shall be on and off of here, be nice to see how you all get on and I can let you know about how we are getting on etc. 

Good luck to all of you xxx


----------



## longing4baby

Doofaz - im so sorry for you but wish you the best of luck with adoption my friend from school was adopted after ther adopted parents were told that they would conceive but after adopting her 2 yrs later her adoptive parents had a wee girls themselves.  she has been very happy since adoption xx


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Afternoon Ladies

          

            im back at last but only just, what an awful experience that was i had 11lb of fluid in my abdomen it was absolute hell, cant
            eat sleep drink move, but since yesterday iv been feeling a bit better and it seems to be going down slightly and  i can actually
            make it to the loo without my pump and feeling dizzy phew! dont ever want to go through that again!!

            culloh- sounds like we are in the same boat, i really feel your pain, but you do no that means a   yay x x
                        its been just over a week and now im starting to feel better hope it dont drag on too long for you, are you still in hospital
                        i was in for 3 days and got told to go home and bed rest and wear some sexy stockings to help the circulation as couldn't
                        get out of bed my dh found them very attractive (not), it looked like i was 9 months pregnant when in fact i was only 4 
                        weeks, hope you feel better soon  

          sorry iv missed so much and gonna take me a while to catch up, so hope everyone is doing well what ever stage you are at  

            silliest- how have you been have you had anymore symptoms, my daughter is 4 months pregnant and she feels nothing apart
                        from tired and sleeps in her car on her lunch hr bless her, hope your well

        
                              Donna


----------



## cullohill

Doof so sorry about ur bfn I've thought about u a lot while stuck in here but just felt too unwell to get on phone. I think adoption is great idea and u can give a child a truly wonderful life. Thanx for being my 2ww partner sorry not been on to support lately. 
I've just started weeing more so pray its little step to getting rid of the 8 kg of fluid I have all round tummy and now down in bits! Not sank in bfp as not seen 2 lines all been blood tests just pray it continues after going thru this it truly has been worse experience of my life and wud warn anyone with high egg collection number to be aware. 
Fingers crossed I can stay strong and won't be much longer before I am out and can try and enjoy bfp but I am feeling v scared. Just be glad when needles stop my arms r soo bruised. 
Never dreamt my ivf journey wud involve this but I know it cud all be worth it and I'm sure màny wud swop places with me in an instant if it meant a baby of their own in the end so I am truly grateful might still get that chance. 
Love and hugs look forward to reading back thru all I've missed when I get out xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Cullohill sorry to read what you are going through fab news on BFP

Silliest Sausage, if you think at this stage if not under tx you wouldnt really think you were pregnant would you, theres a great thread on the Pregnancy and Parenting thread Its called waiting for first scan lots of ladies find it very useful for comparing symptons of pregnancys

Doofuz sorry to read of your BFN   

Hope everyone is doing okish

Donna Marie


----------



## Jammy J

Doofuz. Sorry to hear your news but it sounds like you have managed to turn a negative into a positive so well done. I really hope it all works out for you. 

Sweet cheeks. Omg it sounds like you have had a terrible time. Hope you are on the mend soon. 

Thinking of you all. Xx


----------



## julesbfd

Thankyou all for the good luck messages, I was feeling pretty positive this morning.
Home now and not feeling so good.  They have said that my known donors sperm hasn't defrosted right,they want over 6 mill and there is only 1 million,don't know why as when his sperm was frozen,it was fine.
Been told I cannot do ivf and will have to do icsi which from what I can gather,is not an option that they wanted.
They have also said that I have ohss so wo have to measure how much I drink and how much I get rid of.  Got to go back on sunday and tuesday for blood tests.
I am laid hear feeling totally deflated,I need to find out more about icsi,the bit they did say is it can damage the eggs.

The only bit that was ok was that out of 22 follies,I got 17 eggs.


Julest


----------



## Rnt

Hi Julest,

When I started the process they would not confirm if we were having IVF or ICSI.  On the day they chose ICSI and out of 8 eggs retrieved 7 survived the process.  I assume from that stage on it is the same as an IVF cycle.  I hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

We also don't know if we are having Ivf or icsi. Hubby has counts from 18million per mil, to 13, to 5!! (last one was the 13million) but he has low morph too.

Do you know what the guidelines are for using icsi? Xxx


----------



## Jen81

Hi Ladies, 

I'm currently undergoing IVF and this is my very first post on Fertility Friends! I've been reading this thread for a few weeks and sharing in all your stories, I love what a great support you are to each other.  I hope you don't mind me gate crashing your thread.

I'm 30 years old and me and DH have been TTC for nearly 3 years and have unexplained fertility. I have egg collection tomorrow and after reading the horrible posts on OHSS I'm after a bit of advice. On Weds I had 27 follies and a blood test showed high estrogen levels so I've been told I'm at risk of OHSS. As I'm on a short protocol they were able to change the drug I used as trigger to hopefully reduce the risk but they said they might not transfer an embryo this cycle as if it implants it could make OHSS worse, as I see a couple of you poor ladies have experienced.  Up until now I've felt fine except for being a bit uncomfortable & bloated.  I just wondered when I might start noticing any symptoms of OHSS and whether any of you have any advice about it and proceeding with the transfer?

For those of you just starting out, awaiting egg collection, ET or OTDs I wish you all lots of luck and   xx


----------



## longing4baby

hi jen

i was told to watch for more than 10LB extra in weight, shortness of breath servere pain but there are other girls here than might be able to give you better advice? good luck with EC tomorrow.

SO chohc bunny how are you?

How is all keeping?

AFM Cant believe im going to be PUPO tomorrow. Ive accupuncture at 11.50  ET at 2.30 and then accupuncture again at 6.30 so busy day ahead.  Tummy still very sore and swollen  xx


----------



## cullohill

Sweet - yes sounds like u and me in same boat I've put on 8kg fluid been in 5 days but wud say started week ago it's worse thing I've been thru too but yes we are lucky it means a bfp. Am feeling but better tonight so fingers crossed I've turned the corner hope u feel better too xx

Jen - if you've been told ur at risk my honest advice is to not have transfer this cycle if it's an option ohss is truly horrendous I wouldn't put anyone thru it. Symptoms for me after collection were v bloated and painful tummy and feel like total crap. I had transfer 2 days later started to feel better by about day 6 after transfer was still bloated and sore. Then had 3 days of feeling just ok them started to feel really bloated again and feeling poorly then 2 days later so bloated painful and sick so in to hospital. Hope that helps gd luck for collection and just ask ur clinic lots of questions and for their advice xxxx


----------



## Babydust76

Wow so much has happened on here since my last visit. 
Sorry to hear that Cullohill and sweet cheeks have been suffering so much, one of the small mercies that I had having fewer eggs. Really hope that you feel better soon x x

Welcome to the pupo club to those who have joined in the last 3 days.
Longing best of luck for tomorrow  that you get a couple of sticky ons put back in and they keep warm and safe.

AFM - am now 4dp3dt starting to know what people said when they were getting bloated. Not in any pain but definitely look like I've started on the Easter eggs already! Had a few twinges today and yesterday, some quite strong, hope this is a good sign. Today I have stated to feel bit light headed, especially when I stand up or sit down. Does anyone know if this is a sign of implantation? I know I am starting to get the 2ww panics but really want something positive to focus on.


----------



## Jen81

Thank you for your replies, Cullohill that sounds awful, really hope that you are starting to recover so that you can start enjoying your BFP.

I was worried about not responding to the drugs, never thought I'd have to worry about producing too many follies.  I have lots of questions for them tomorrow and I will do whatever they advise, will be very disappointed not to get to embryo transfer this cycle but it would be silly to risk being so poorly.

Jen xx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi ladies. 
Can I ask has anyone had felt like period was coming prior to otd but ended up with a Bfp? Am really worried.
Thx xx


----------



## chocbunny

Morning ladies,
A big good luck to those going for EC today and a special   to longing for your ET and nm4rk going through the agonising waiting period.  Longing have you had your update yet this morning on the embies?  Can't wait to hear the good news that you have one (or maybe more?) back on board    I know you like to be a busy bee so make sure you rest up and get pampered    Hoping that my morning phone call will tell me my 7 are continuing to cleave as they should    
Cullo and sweet cheeks I hope you're feeling better.  What you've been going through sounds totally awful.
Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Rnt

Happy Friday everyone,

Thinking of all you ladies going for ET and awaiting news of your embies  

I'm now 7dp3dt and although I am half way through think I may be going slightly     this wait is so hard.  You can't help but think of every slight symptom as being significant.  I've absolutely no reason to think there isn't hope but can't seem to let myself believe it's worked.  Roll on next Friday   for some good news.

Love and hugs to you all


----------



## Variety

Rnt said:


> Happy Friday everyone,
> 
> Thinking of all you ladies going for ET and awaiting news of your embies
> 
> I'm now 7dp3dt and although I am half way through think I may be going slightly   this wait is so hard. You can't help but think of every slight symptom as being significant. I've absolutely no reason to think there isn't hope but can't seem to let myself believe it's worked. Roll on next Friday  for some good news.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all


RNT... we test in the same day, the wait is driving me mad! Still chilled and happy and not analysing every twinge (or lack of!) but just can't wait until next friday, I have a plan of action for a BFN which involves shopping and champagne!

Fingers crossed!!
Vxx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Cullo and Sweet Cheeks - hope you're both feeling better as the days go on - sounds like you've both had horrendous experiences - at least you both have the BFPs!!  I am a little nervous about OHSS as the nurse at our appointment said that would be something to consider with my AMH levels - will be drinking gallons of water from 3rd April onwards!

Doof - sorry to hear it didn't work out for you but think the adoption route sounds fantastic - looking forward to hearing how you get on with that  

Longing - good luck for ET! 

Jen81 - good luck for EC - hope everything is OK for you to go ahead with ET very soon...

Julesbfd - hope you're feeling better soon -     sending PMA your way and hope the OHSS disappears quicksmart...

nm4rk -   to you too and good luck for ET on Sat...

Variety / Rnt / Jah / Beckym - hope you're all managing to keep your minds off the 2ww as much as possible -   it goes by quickly for you!  

Everyone else - hope you're all getting on OK   to everyone...

AFM - I'm eagerly awaiting Tuesday when I start taking my tablets - have also got my mock ET so have booked in for my weekly acupuncture before my appointment...  Has anyone taken Metformin and if so - any advice on how to avoid side effects (I hear it can give you an upset stomach!!)  Trying to decide what to do about telling work re treatment and at the moment think I will keep it to myself...

Jen xxx


----------



## cas1703

Hi everyone,

Just landed back fro my EC today. Sorry no personals - not sure if I want to be sick or poo myself (Sorry TMI).

Anyway, I'm really happy as I got 3 eggs from 4 follicles. Apparently according to my partner, when I was bought back from theatre I was waving my arms around and spouting all sorts of jibberish and they had to tell me to be quiet but I have no recollection of this  

I going to a have a little sleep now. No pain or painkillers but a bit uncomfortable and I'll be right as rain later.

Lots of Love x


----------



## JosieSmith1

Hi, I'm new to FF but thought I'd join this thread seeing as I started IVF # 1 in Feb (a bit late I know)

Started stims last week but so far I haven't responded, got another scan tomorrow to see if anything is going on, but if not, end of the road already!!!!  

Anyway, good luck to everyone, hope it's going ok so far.


----------



## mnu

All you PUPO ladies - how are you feeling? All the waiting is driving me crazy.

I need to check something with you all - since last night my stomach has been feeling really funny. It feels very very bloated and every now and again i get a sharp pain. Has anyone else felt anything similar? I'm on day 7 and getting worried. Until now it's been just a little twinge now and then.


----------



## Rnt

Mnu - hi there PUPO buddy, so pleased you asked that question as I am feeling very much the same.  Have had some right twinges but didn't know if it was right or not..

7dp3dt


----------



## mnu

Rnt - hey pupo buddy. I'm so relieved that i'm not the only one feeling this. 

Lets keeps fingers & toes crossed....


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Mnu & Rnt....don't panic!  I had that sort of pain, like a stitch isn't it?  And occasionally still get it.  And I got my BFP!

Am more worried that i'm having less feelings at the moment!

Had KFC for lunch, now thinking was that safe!!!  I worry about so much!

xx


----------



## MrsJussiP

jah1234 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Can I ask has anyone had felt like period was coming prior to otd but ended up with a Bfp? Am really worried.
> Thx xx


Hey jan, I had really bad period pains and felt just as I always did when due to come on, but got BFP  still getting the pains now but not as bad and I'm now classed as 5 weeks 4 days pregnant. So keep  xx

Hope all you other ladies are ok. Hope ohss ladies feel better soon, I seen my mum go through that so I know it can be horrible xx

Silliest, I'm the same, constantly worried about what I'm eating, but I've registered on a brilliant site called Bounty and they have a load of info on what you should and shouldn't be eating. KFC is fine so I wouldn't worry x


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Hi silliest,

It's ok, the only sign I have about the bfp is sore boobs!! No other symptoms apart from exhaustion! Feel like I constantly need a nap!! Lol, I can wait to actually see it at the scan and then I/we can relax a bit! 

Hope everyone else is well x 

Big hugs and baby dust x


----------



## Miss_Rudy

*cant* not can!! Lol x


----------



## mnu

MrsJ thanks for the into about Bounty...it looks like a good website.

Silliest S - thanks for sharing about your experience also. As for KFC - i've not felt hungry at all day and have eaten very little (not good), so KFC is sounding very tempting


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Just to let you know, had EC, only 1 egg  but it is mature and ICSI is being used. Will tell us more tomorrow.... Gutted :,(


----------



## longing4baby

sorry ladies not much personals as i have accupunture shortly

Its offical im am now in the PUPO gang  .  I Have 2 little embies home with me  .  so just   that they stay with me.

Choc Bunny any update?

Abbey - It only takes one hon xx   for your little one.


----------



## butterfeena

Longing4baby - you and me both, had ET earlier today. What an odd thing to do!


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies!

Longing4baby & butterfeena - welcome to the PUPO club and the dreaded 2ww  

Rnt & mnu - I had ET the same day as you except I was a 2 day transfer and I'm feeling much the same - bloated stomach, dull ache with the odd stabbing pain every now and then.  Had no spotting or bleeding that the nurse said I may get.  I'm trying to stay positive and am taking each day as it comes.  This Sunday af would be due so and I've heard day 9 is the average when you would start to bleed - not sure how true this is?

Spent the afternoon today with a friend who's 28 weeks pg and her 18 month old son.  She's just text me and said I'm really good with kids and will make a great mum!... I broke down in tears.  This 2ww is such an emotional time - I'm finding it more so than the whole d/r and stim stages.

Off now for dins but will be back later to catch up properly with everyone else x


----------



## Rnt

Evening piesie and mnu - my PUPO palls,

I know what you mean by emotional, sports relief is bit torturous tonight!  Would that be day 9 since transfer or collection?  I'm praying for a good result   for us all.

When are you thinking of testing


----------



## Babydust76

Hi ladies,

Longing4 and butterfina, congrats on your egg transfer, heres   that they are sticky ones. 
Abbey, as the others have said, try not to worry so much about numbers, it must be a healthy one that has just beaten all the others off! That's what would happen in a normal cycle.   that it keeps dividing and will be back with you shortly.

AFM , well it is now 5dp3det am I am starting to get symptoms, but they are for both AF and implantation, helpful!!! (.)(.)getting quite sore, ESP going up and down stairs, feeling quite light headed most of the day and also AF type pains as base of stomach they feel quite deep in. I also had a sore back when driving, felt like it was around the kidney area. I am so used to seeing a BFN on the test strip that I can't actually visualise the day that I will get the two blue lines that I so badly want. Has anyone else had these symptoms sooo early and gone onto BFP? 

Going to try and enjoy the weekend now, hopefully with the weather being so nice it will take my mind off things. X x x


----------



## longing4baby

Hi butter

What day transfer did you have and how many did you have put back. will you be tempted to test early i no i will and i no i sudnt but that wont stop me


----------



## chocbunny

congrats longing and butterfeena    how was it?
longing how did your 6 embryos get on?  You had 2 put back so does that mean you had 2 grade 1s?  So excited for you  
So far my 7 have split into 5 grade 1s and 1 each of grade 2 and grade 3 so they said we will defnitely have some to freeze whiclh surprised me - I would have thought they would err on the side of caution and not commit to anything so positive but hopefully they've seen it all so many times before they are right to be confident.
ET either tomorrow morning at 9.15 or pushed out til Monday and blastocyst if still 4+ grade 1s.  They've suggested I come in anyway as my bloating and discomfort is getting worse since yesterday evening so I'll be happy to have them put my mind at rest I'm not heading towards serious OHSS.  My whole abdomen is so tight and tender - I feel totally rotten so can't bear the thought of being prodded and poked tomorrow but will all be worth it obv.  
Sorry not more personals.  Hope the EC ladies are feeling okay and abbey elizabeth try and keep positive hon, I know its so hard.
Sending everyone


----------



## longing4baby

oh chocbunny hope you are ok.  ET was no botter at all honestly.  feeling abit off today though. best of luck to day hon let me know how you get on.  I had 2 x grade 1 and four grade 2 so they werent suitable for freezing xxxx


----------



## cas1703

Happy Sunny Saturday everyone  

Just got my early, a lot earlier than I expected. Out of my 3 eggs 2 have fertilised and they are both going back Monday afternoon  

They haven't been able to grade them yet as too early but they have told me they grade 1- 6 with 1 being the best - fingers crossed.

I have a lovely weekend planned and with all this sunshine just makes it so much better.

To all you ladies who are on your 2ww - have a lovely weekend and all my fingers crossed for you xx

Piesie - Thank you so much for your comments last week they really helped.

Lots of Love xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Morning Everyone

Longing, Butterfeena and Becky - Congrats on being PUPO  

Abbey -    For you that all goes well

Piesie - Its great and so heartwarming to have encouraging words from friends and family.

Jah - Hope youre keeping well

Chocobunny - Hopefully you managed to get your et this morning  

Miss Rudy - When do you get your scan?

Cas - Best of luck on mon when your 2 embies get put back where they belong  

Josie - Welcome on.     

Jen 81 - Welcome on Hope OHSS stays away and good luck for ec

Cullohill and Sweetcheeks - Sorry to hear that yous have been having a rough time. Hopefully yous are on the mend so you can start to enjoy your pregnancy   

Doofuz - So sorry this hasnt worked out.   Adoption route sounds great! We have a friend who also went through ivf and didnt work but decided on adoption. They now have a lovely girl that just celebrated her 2nd birthday.   All the best for the future plan and please keep us posted on the thread or pm on how you are getting on   

Nm4rk - Hope et went well  

Variety,Rnt,Jah and Becky - Another day closer to otd  

Jblox - Glad appointment went well jen and more realistic now that you have dates.   Where do you get your mock et? Coz im going in for ec   on either tue or wed. YOu might like to know that we do get sedated during it BUT we would still be aware of noise and what is going on around   

Carol610 - I'm like you i didnt have as bad a time as some of the girls while dr and was orried all the way through thinking it wasnt working. But had my scan yesterday and it showed that my body was accepting to the meds beautifully. So its differs on every individual   Hope you get the hang of the jags soon.

Silliest - hope youre keeping well

Jules - Hope youre feeling better and WOW 17 eggs, Thats great!

AFM - Had my scan yesterday and they where really glad on how im progressing. Had a good amount of follies and one mature enough. Going back in on mon for another scan and they are hoping on ec on tue or wed. All happening really quick now, finding it all quite emotionaly to take in. Im just really glad that i have a great husband to help me through this and keeping me semi sane. Really couldnt have gone through this without him. Oh talking of dh can anyone tell me at what point does dh give a sample?

Have a great weekend everyone and enjoy the sun while its out

Carole xx


----------



## cas1703

Hi CaroleMartin,

My partner did his sample at a friends house on the way for EC yesterday - as long as they get it in the incubator within 30 minutes then all is fine. I kept it in my armpit to keep it at the right temperature. Whilst my partner was waiting for me the other couple were also having ET. Apparantly, just after the lady went off they asked the partner to go and do his sample then.

However, I am sure different clinics do it different ways. Lots of Luck for your scan Monday and subsequent EC Tues/Wed.

Have a good weekend x


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hi Cas

Thanks for your reply. It has not been mentioned at all to us and we forgot to ask on our appointment   to be honest  it completely slipped out of my mind. Probably because the news of ec came so fast  

Thanks again

Carole xx


----------



## longing4baby

carole good luck for you EC

cas best of luck with ET.


My DH is taking me out to a lovely restaurant tonight and maybe the cinema see how i feel.  i havent done a ting all day.  x


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Hi Carole,

Hope your well, it sounds as though the meds are really working well for you! It's a struggle to take it all in when it's all happening. As far as DH sample, we were told no action for 3-5 prior to sample day and our clinic have a private room for the men to go to, so they can do it safely. Ours had porn available to them too, I was surprised but suppose it my be hard for some!  

Hope it all goes well. My scan is this Wednesday and I'm soooooo excited!  only 4 more sleeps. 

Take care x


----------



## longing4baby

Mrs rudy our clinic had the same for the men.  are you tempted to test early?


----------



## AmyHF

Aww, my DH will be upset! We go to the same clinic where he went to give his sample for the SA. He said it wasnt overly private, and he could hear people wlking past outside! Suppose if he'd had a film or magazine to look at it would have taken his mind off it. Or, knowing him, some sort of really fast sporty car. Do you think I should give him a copy of a Top Gear mag to take in?


----------



## CaroleMartin

Omg the men sure gets looked after eh!!!!      I think there is a private room in the hospital for dh too.

Longing have a lovely night out with dh and spend some good quality time together.

Amy Top Gear mag lol he probable appreciate it     

Longing i will make sure i come on to check your great news

Off to work now catch up soon ladies

Carole xx


----------



## AmyHF

Well Carole, when you hear about a woman being chased out of an IVF clinic by a guy holding a top gear mag and with his trousers round his ankles, you'll know who it is!!!

I needed that chuckle!


----------



## Rnt

Good Afternoon lovey ladies,

I'm sorry for the Menpost but I'm having a bit of a wobble here    it being such a lovely day DH and I went for a wander round the town including a nice hot chocolate sat watching the tourists wander past.  Only I started to feel rather out of sorts, pains in my tummy (discomfort leaven rather than sharp) and a bit sicky dizzy.  I went so pale DH instructed me to bed where I slept for 1 1/2 hrs!  I've still got the discomfort and if I'm really critical have a slight tinge when I wipe sorry TMI)   it's not over and these are not early signs of AF - this is our first cycle and so I'm not sure when you would expect to start AF, is it around OTD? I'm 8dp3dt OTD-6


----------



## Variety

Hi RNT... shame you had to head to bed on such a lovely day, I am only on my first cycle as well but my thinking is that we should just do what our bodies tell us, if you need a nap then nap, feel sicky then chill out and eat little and often, drink plenty and try and not stress (not healthy!) Not long to go til we get our answers....

Take care and get DH to spoil you rotten.

Vxx


----------



## piesie

Afternoon all... what a lovely sunny day it's been!

Rnt, I've felt a bit queasy today too.  I'm 8dp2dt OTD -5 (why do I test earlier? We had same ET but you had earlier EC? - I'm sooo confused about the whole OTD thing!).  This morning I had a couple of hot flushes - didn't even have any on d/r or stim.  I feel like I've pulled a stomach muscle and I'm really feeling like af is on her way.  My stomach is bloated but it's been like that since EC.  I tried on my summer 3/4 length trousers earlier and it bought home to me how bloated I am - I couldn't even do them up - I was only wearing them at Christmas when we were away!  I'm dreading every trip to the loo too as I feel like something is happening down there but as yet I haven't had any spotting or discharge (sorry TMI!).  I was wondering the same thing - does af arrive as it would normally or does the progesterone delay it?  I read somewhere that the average time to start bleeding is 9 days past ovulation (which I assume for us would be EC?).   it's implantation you are experiencing.  Keep positive, rest up and let DH look after you... this 2ww really is bonkers!


----------



## Rnt

Thank you piesie,

Sounds like we are having similar symptoms   for us both xxxx


----------



## lauriebean

hello everyone, i havent been on here since et so sorry if you replied to me then i didnt respond! 
we had 3 fertilised eggs and they put two lovely top quality embryos back in on thursday. i had no feelings or anything at first then yesterday i started to get cramps which i panicked about and started to feel miserable in case it would be af. i have been practically lying down for teo days and today i have just had a steady day. the hospital said 2-4 days of limited activity. i will rest again tomorrow then go back to work.
questions - is it meant to be between day 6 and 10 that implantation occurs? and is it day 6 or ten of the embryo's life or after transfer? so many questions!!! 
i want this to work so much and i am trying hard to be positive but i am really aware that its really just all up to fate?! 
so, twinges, mainly on my left side. anyone else? and when to test? 2 weeks after egg collection and fertilisation or 2 weeks after embryo transfer?  i am googling far too much which means i am confusing myself. help please lovely ff ladies. 
i hope that everyone is doing ok and having good news too. lots of sticky love and positive vibes xx laura


----------



## julesbfd

Hi everyone

Thanks for your thoughts on my eggs and hopefully upcoming ET.

When I had EC, they said i have borderline OHSS, I haven't felt too bd paid aorund where my left ovary is and abit bloated.
I have borrowed my neighbours weighing scales to keep an eye on it with the OHSS, yesteray I went up 8lbs in around 5 hours, this morning it was five pounds, then went back to normal and now it is back to 8lbs.
I am booked in for ET tomorrow unless they ring and take it to blast or whatever it is.
I'm concerned in case this stops me having ET, I find it weird how I can put so much weight on in such a short space of time and then it can go down again.
I am drinking plenty, having protein.

Has anyone got any ideas of what else I can do or any advice.

I have to have my bloods done in the morning at 8am (far too early with the clocks changing), then wait a few hours for the results and then discuss whether ET can go ahead.
I am dying to know how many have survived so far, 13 were injected, 9 fertilised and wonder how many I have left, praying I do.

Thanks
Jules


----------



## lauriebean

good luck for your et and i hope you feel less bloated soon x


----------



## MrsJussiP

lauriebean - its day 6 or ten of the embryo's life, as the hospital told me that the body naturally releases the egg on day 5 of the embryo's life, so if they can do the 5 day blast assist its best as its the natural way for the body x


----------



## Babydust76

Mrsjussip I had egg collection on 15th and started getting really strong cramps on and off yesterday and today. I read your last post and just wondered if this timing was right for implantation. Sorry really new to this and trying to not panic about it being AF.

Thanks


----------



## MrsJussiP

Beckym76 - I got strong cramps on and off all the way through my 2ww, so dont think you can pin point when it implants, I just got told between day 6 - 10 of eggs life, and I ended up testing early (9 days after ET on a 5 day blast assist) as my husband went to afgan n I  was so upset. Even with my bfp I still get worried as I still get cramps now, but they feel more like stretching pains now


----------



## Babydust76

Mrsjussip thank you so much for quick reply. It's so nice to hear that you got a BFP with strong cramps too. Was really worried it was over already. Realise that all different so still could be AF but now still a chance.
Big  for your pregnancy x


----------



## mnu

Rnt Piesie - SNAP. I woke up this morning with a big tummy cramp and then rushed to the toilet as I felt very queasy (  it's a good sign). My tummy has been like a rock and I've hardly eaten. I did some gentle streching and that seems to have eased the pain and discomfort a little. I'm not sure about the af but I read that usually implantation happens between 8 - 10days and there could be some spotting. I usually have a 32 day cycle which actually falls on the OTD - next Friday. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## chocbunny

hi ladies, just a quick one to say congrats to the newest members of the pupo club lauriebean, longing and butterfeena    sorry if i missed anyone else.  abbey elizabeth when is your ET?  good luck jules for yours tomorrow  
Carole my DH had to give sample once I was back in the room after EC.  He got mags too!  
Good news for us: of 7 embryos 6 are grade 1 and the other is grade 2 so the ET has been pushed out til monday at 12 noon.  So so thrilled  
Had a scan at the hosp and actually wept when the dr put pressure on some parts of my abdomen it was so intensely painful but apparently my bowel has moved up under my ribs due to the enlarged ovaries having moved and thankfully just a little fluid but not enough to worry about serious OHSS so back home with my mind put to rest at least, but aware my anatomy knowledge could do with a wee refresher!!
Can anyone answer what feels like a silly question?!  If we are the equivalent of 2 weeks pregnant at EC should we follow all advice for pregnancy from then or wait til ET?  I have a medicated cream I use on my skin that the clinic said safer not to use when pregnant - I've been using it thinking it was fine until embie was back on board but now I'm wondering.  Also I heard about not eating nuts when pregnant but I think we are advised to keep eating brazil nuts til ET right?  So confused!!!


----------



## Jammy J

Chocbunny. Well done on embies. Good luck for transfer tomoz xx

Hows all my pupo ladies doing? I also have have felt like AF is on it's way and have felt cramping on and off since day 3. It seems to be worse in the evening and then eased off in the morning. However, today am still in bed and can still feel it. Today is 11dp5dt and am getting more and more anxious. Am not sure whether to test later today or tomorrow? OH is on a stag weekend until this afternoon so am def waiting for him to be around. 
Also does anyone know whether best to use the digital tests or the regular ones that come up with 2 lines. Need to go shopping this morning. 
Love to all xx


----------



## lauriebean

hello mrs juicyp, is your husband in afghan at the moment? mine is a royal marine and he did another tour last year. i have decided that the forces and icsi/ivf just don't make great friends. mine will be away when i should do my test. not afghan this time but still a month away at a rubbish time! i hope youre doing ok x


----------



## longing4baby

morning ladies what a beautiful day.

quick question before i read back.  so im 2dp2dt.  i was going to go to next sale today woud that be adviseable.  one the plus side its me time but would 2 hours shopping be to much?


----------



## longing4baby

jah1234 said:


> Jah my clinic told me not to use clear blue they prefer ones with lines any brand.
> 
> Chocbunny. Well done on embies. Good luck for transfer tomoz xx
> 
> Hows all my pupo ladies doing? I also have have felt like AF is on it's way and have felt cramping on and off since day 3. It seems to be worse in the evening and then eased off in the morning. However, today am still in bed and can still feel it. Today is 11dp5dt and am getting more and more anxious. Am not sure whether to test later today or tomorrow? OH is on a stag weekend until this afternoon so am def waiting for him to be around.
> Also does anyone know whether best to use the digital tests or the regular ones that come up with 2 lines. Need to go shopping this morning.
> Love to all xx


----------



## longing4baby

choc wel done you    best of luck for tomorrow x

PUPO ladies hope all is well.  i had stomach cramps yesterday but gone today.  but still feeling very bloated.  a bit tender when i go to loo fees like my kidneys are under pressure does any of you feel like that?

jules hope your ET goes well

Carol and carolm how are yous keeping?


----------



## cas1703

Morning Ladies,

Has anyone got any advice on the progesterone pessaries? I'm not in any pain (yet) but haven't been to the loo for 5 days!!!!

I know they cause constipation and I have drinking loads of water to try and minimise this but nothing is happening?

Feeling absolutely knackered today and slept for 11.5 hours straight through last night.

Enjoy the sunshine xx


----------



## Variety

Hi cas1703,

I tried prune juice and plenty of live yoghurt (onken/yeovalley) and am getting back to normal now!
Also fybogel is good... Get from pharmacy.

Vxx


----------



## cas1703

Hi,

Variety - Many thanks for that advice. Off for acupuncture shortly pre ET so will stock up then. Am starting to feel a tad full!!!


----------



## AmyHF

Hi cas, anything high in sugar should help, same as smints. Not sure how the stuff in them would affect ET and embies, but should err, get things moving!


----------



## JosieSmith1

Hello, just a quick post from me tonight I'm afraid. My scan yesterday showed I haven't made enough follies for my clinic to consider EC  They were going to cancel the cycle but we persuaded them to wait until Monday, so when I have my scan tomorrow I'm fully expecting to be told the worst  So now I'm trying to come to tersm with the fact that the only other treatment I'm offered is donor eggs.  A hard one to get my head around so it's going to take some time to think it through thoroughly. Just a  weekend really.  I feel like I've been bereaved.  It's going to take time to get over this one

I hopwe you are all ok, sorry not to name check everyone, I'm trying to catch up on what stage everyone is at.  Will post again tomorrow when it's most likely all over, and will try and catch up with everyone properly


----------



## Rnt

Oh JosieSmith   big hugs honey,

I'm sure I'm not the only one on here to be sending you   for a change in your scan tomorrow.

Try and relax and look after yourself, it's not over yet xxxx


----------



## butterfeena

Josie   for you and your follies .


----------



## JosieSmith1

Thank you so much  

I'm getting myself really confused.  As I'm an NHS patient, do I have to be treated at the clinic I'm currently at, or can I ask to move clinics?  I know people who've responded poorly who've then used different protocls, or medications to help them respond better.  Is this because they're private patients? Or could it just be that my clinic doesn't offer other options? I'm just scared to listen to my dr when there may be other possibilities before egg donation


----------



## longing4baby

oh josie   and praying for you.

You can can clinic after your cycle has finished.  you can start another cycle with another clinic.


----------



## JosieSmith1

Thanks Longing.  I've actually found a few NHS clinics in my area so I'm going to ring them and ask if they could offer us any other options as my clinic won't offer us any different protocls/medications, so I'd rather try and see if there's anywhere else that would try different ways of getting me to respond before I consider donor eggs


----------



## longing4baby

yes i think you should try but they might make you start another cycle.  but   you find an answer x


----------



## Rnt

Hi JosieSmith,

I don't know about moving, I'm sure you can especially if they don't offer an alternative.  Someone did mention earlier that a cycle doesn't count as completed until EC so you shouldn't have lost any NHS funded options.  I know my protocol was a bit different to most on here, and we were able to choose which unit to go to and did so based on results - we drive over 2hrs each way even though there are definitely closer options.

Fingers crossed you will get some good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## JosieSmith1

Thanks again.

Longing, they've already said they won't try again with another cycle if this one is canceled.  I think DH got a bit of a shock, they'd already told us that but I don't think he cottoned on completely that if it's ancelled they won't offer us any alternative.  I'm going to quiz them tomorrow on why they don't offer other methods, and why we're being sent straight to donor eggs when there are other options


----------



## longing4baby

i was told if i got OHSS my cycle woud be cancelled as it was nhs funded.  but coul start again private.  could you start a cycle private.  you need to write a list of questions because when you go in you mite forget some xxxx


----------



## Henzo

Josie 
You can always get a second opinion from another clinic. Don't let a line be drawn for you by somebody else just yet.
Xx


----------



## MrsJussiP

Josie, my clinic told me that if you don't get to egg collection then its not a go, so u shouldn't lose this go on nhs.  Its very confusing that they wont try you with different med or adjust the meds ur on, as you have responded but not as well as they would have hoped. I was a slow grower and they were very worried that It wouldn't work and I was told that if it didn't then they would try a different protocol with me. I would deffo question your clinic about this as it seems very unfair for them to not offer you a different protocol x Good luck for monday x


----------



## JosieSmith1

I've found a couple of other clinics in the area and depending on what my clinic say tomorrow, I'm going to contact the other ones and see if they can offer me anything different.  I want to try that before accepting that donor eggs is my only option.  I'm going to ask them why they won't offer us a different protocol, it seems strange but I suppose each area is different. Private simply isn't an option for us.


----------



## Rnt

Good Morning lovely ladies,

I have a confession.... I am 10dp3dt and sine ET have been using some very cheap test strips occasionally initially to test if the trigger shot had left my system but since I got the first negative have done a couple even though I have known that it was ridiculously early.  This morning I got up at silly o'clock dying for the loo and before I knew it had put a sample into a little pot and dipped the stick throwing the remaining sample away.  I almost didn't check the stick as I went to go back to bed but when I did I thought I saw the faintest of lines (if I held it right and squinted a bit) by the time I had got back into bed my mind could not get away from the thought that maybe..... So I got back up and tried to get another sample, (proceeded to drop the pot and spill it down the drain DOH! So near wrung out my bladder) and took a first response test and got a very clear   so because I didn't believe the result used the same sample to test using a clearblue digital and which came up with 'pregnant 1-2' fortunately DH was still here so was able to confess everything and share the tests.  It is now going to be a long wait till my OTD on Friday   that it's not a chemical result (although I have no idea what that is!) or that anything changes.  It can't be the trigger shot as I have had a few negative results. 

Please blow me bubbles and send positive thoughts for this to stay


----------



## longing4baby

rnt bif congrats on your BFP.  a chemical pregnancy is were the embro imbeds itself and then dis inbeds itself.  i was told that can happen up until 7 weeks so i would say your BFP has a great chance of been right.  im sure you and DH are over the moon well done.

Choch bunny  - i will check in this afternoon to see how you got on with ET best of luck x


----------



## Variety

Congrats RNT..... Although now you have done that my willpower has left the building as I was due to test on Friday as well! Maybe tomorrow morning.... Lol!

Congrats again  

Vx


----------



## mnu

RNT - great news. I'll   for the OTD.

AFM - i've been thinking about doing an early test as I've been feeling more and more queasy in the evenings and mornings. But DP is away this week so I'm waiting for him to come back. Not sure if I can wait much longer - especially after reading your news


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Rnt - Congratulations!!!!!  You must be over the moon...

Variety & mnu - hope you're hanging in there with the rest of the PUPO ladies!

Carole - hello!  I'm so pleased we've got our dates now - am just planning my high protein diet, supplements etc. - the only part of this I can control!  I'm going to the new part of the building where DH gave in his original sample - not the ACS suite where we were last time - is that where you're going?  My appointment is 2.15 tomorrow...  You must be excited!!!

 to everyone else...

Jen xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Fingers, toes, eyes and everything else crossed RNT!


----------



## Rnt

Thank you everyone, I'm now getting really nervous.  I called the unit and after being told off for testing early   and advised that there is a chance of a false positive   that I have to re-test again on Friday (but as I advised that I had already tested last week to check it was negative and therefore the trigger was gone she said that in her gut it will still be positive but they can't take the result till Friday)

So Variety and mnu - Not sure which is worse, having a positive which feels like it may not stick or not knowing till Friday!!  

Piesie - how are you doing honey?

Xx


----------



## longing4baby

for you RNT that they stay BFP.  but i donr blame you for testing early its very hard x


----------



## chocbunny

Congratulations Rnt.  So excited for you    As it has been negative it would seem unlikely it is the drugs triggering the positive result.  Keep   hon.
Josie, our clinic said they don't count it as a cycle if they don't do EC but I had to ask the question for them to clarify.  I am confident you still have options still so please don't lose heart hon.
Longing and the rest of the pupo girls can I please join your gang?!  2 blastos back on board as of today    Over the moon as it is the result I have hoped for all along.    Hopefully tomorrow the other 5 will have caught up so we might still have some to freeze.
Just gonna do my Zita post transfer visualisation     then an afternoon of more relaxing and no demands for me.  Felt good today to answers questions with a "Can it wait?  I'm resting up today"!


----------



## longing4baby

choc bunny im so delighted to hear from you.  thats great news rest up xx


----------



## chocbunny

Thanks longing    Is your OTD Saturday 7th same as mine?


----------



## Jammy J

Hi ladies. 
Just a quick update from me. 
Tested this morning on the date the clinic gave me. Was negative but still no sign of period. Will test again on weds but am really not holding out much hope. 
Will keep you all posted when I know more xx


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies!

Rnt - congratulations on your BFP!   it's the same when you test on Friday   I've thought about testing early but I'm so scared (which sounds stupid doesn't it?!).  DH says I should wait until Thursday - why is my OTD before yours?  I've still got the feeling af is on her way but as yet, I'm now 10dp2dt, I've had no spotting or bleeding.  Not sure if this is good or bad really as you read you get implantation bleeding but I've had nothing.  My (.Y.) are a bit sore and my nipples permanently hard!  (sorry if tmi!).  I'm eating everything in sight and sometimes feeling a bit queasy but that could be because I'm eating everything in sight!!!


----------



## cas1703

Hi all,

All done and back home. Have 2 Grade 2   embryo's (1 with 5 cells and 1 with 7 cells) on board with testing set for Easter Monday.

Went straight from clinic to acupunture and Zita West post transfer DVD so have done all I can do   

Chocbunny = Well done on getting blasto's there. Wishing you every luck - does that mean you test a couple of days earlier than me?

Piesie - thats hope that is a good sign for you  

I am adamant that I am not going to test early as I really love surprises and it really helps me that Easter comes between as that will help the last few days pass more easily. It feel really odd to know they are in there floating around and I hope that they, along with everyone else who is in the same position implant and develop.

Lots of Love to you. xx


----------



## Variety

Piesie... Just a quick one, I have read that only 30% of people get implantation bleeding so it's actually not v common at all!
I'm afraid my willpower is failing me and reckon I'll test in the morning (OTD is Friday!) but that's 16 days and I know some clinics test at 14 days. 

Congrats cas... Take it easy, good luck with crazyville that is the 2ww!

Vx


----------



## longing4baby

choc bunny my otd is 6/4/12 but been honest i cant see me lasting that long! .

Variety i had a 2 day transfer and my otd is 14days what day transfer did you have?

Cas welcome to the PUPO club  

piesie no one i no had implantation bleeding so i dont think its to common x

Jah -   that you wee embro floated around for an extra day or two and maybe thats whats holding up the BFP. 

How is everyone else keeping?  

AFM 3dp2dt  still very swollen. kidneys dont seem to be holding as much as they would have, night time thirst and had wee stiches this evening for short time.  did anyone else have thirst?


----------



## Variety

Hi longing.... I had EC on the 14th, then a 5 day transfer, my clinic tests on 16 days post EC. So tomorrow is day 13, 8 days post ET. Hopefully not too early for a sneaky test  

I felt great after ET, mainly I think because I felt soooo ill after EC! Not too thirsty although I still seem to pee for England!

Vx


----------



## Babydust76

Congratulations RNT on your BFP!! I will be keeping fingers crossed for your official test date. 
Well done to chop bunny on successful transfer, welcome to dreaded 2ww. Hello to all fellow pupo ladies, glad to hear I am not the only one stressing over symptoms and considering early test. 

Afm, since going from being obsessed by symptoms I am now obsessing over ones that have disappeared. I had stomach cramps for 2 days ( days 8&9 since egg collection) pretty heavy, dull aches but no spotting, i also had dizzy spells and bloting but since them I have had nothing. I am going from being really positive to thinking its all over within minutes. 
Anyone know anyone that had BFP Without any symptoms.

 that everyone testing in next cople of days gets their BFP. Can't wait to hear from you all!


----------



## Variety

Becky.... It's a nightmare!!! It appears you can get a BFP with no symptoms, full blown AF symptoms, bleeding, no bleeding etc etc etc!!! And its wierd as I am literally swinging from positive to negative in a matter of minutes!!!! Arggggggggg! 

Vx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Evening Ladies

Jah and Piesie -    

Amy -  We all need a Chuckle to get us through this  

Rnt -        

Laurie - Congrats on PUPO  

Jules - Hope et went ahead

Longing - Did you manage to go to the next sale?

Mrsjussip - Hope youre keeping well 

Cas - I also have heard prune juice is good and safe to drink for constipation

Josie - im so sorry to hear your update. Sorry cant help you or advice you on the matter. Hope you can manage to get it sorted out with your clinic and   that your scan goes well.

Jblox - Jen hope all goes well tomorrow. Its good youre getting this to prepare you when the times comes. unfortunately
we're going to miss each oter again as im in on wed at 8.30  

Chocbunny - Put your feet up and keep the 2 little embies safe  

Afm - Scan and blood went great today just took my booster jag and ready to go for ec on wednesday and dh will be giving his sample while im in. Had a lovely evening, a lovely meal with the family and a lovely cake made by my sister to celebrate my birthday on sat. Lets guess what i wished for........ Well no meds tomorrow - cant wait!

Sorry if i missed anyone out, hope everyone is well sending lots of    

Carole xxx


----------



## Babydust76

Variety said:


> Becky.... It's a nightmare!!! It appears you can get a BFP with no symptoms, full blown AF symptoms, bleeding, no bleeding etc etc etc!!! And its wierd as I am literally swinging from positive to negative in a matter of minutes!!!! Arggggggggg!
> 
> Vx


Haha, you sound identical to the way I'm feeling. Must be the Oxford crazies!!! Lets  for our sanity as well as bfp!!!!


----------



## CaroleMartin

I need help anyone!!!!! Can anyone tell me if i still take my nasal spary after the hcg jag?

carole


----------



## DWS

Hi ladies hope ur all well. Jst popped bk to see how ur all doing. Congrats on the new bfp's. Best of luck to everyone else at ur various stages 

Carolemartin. I was told no more drugs at all after booster injection. 

Afm - I'm 5 wks now and still hasnt sunk in!!  Still getting af type cramps but I believe that's normal although still worries me a bit. Mega tired and sore (.Y.)

Xxx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Thanks DWS i had an idea but i just panicked and needed reassurance.   

Thanks again
Carole xx


----------



## mnu

Hi Rnt & Piesie - how are you guys feeling? How's your tummy feeling? I'm getting really worried as for the past few days i've had a very bloated tummy and top part of it is very hard. I have been feeling queasy in the evenings and morning. But I'm not hungry at all and hardly eaten anything so I don't know why my tummy is so solid. Now I'm getting little tightness in my chest and just feel really uncomfortable doesn't matter what I do - sit, sleep or walk!

Please let me know if you anyone else has gone through this. I going to contact the clinic today as I'm worried.


----------



## longing4baby

MNU - i dont have tightness in chest but my tummy very swollen and very uncomfortable i have sickness like you but im making myself eat.  best to check yourself out with chest xx  let us no how you get on


----------



## Rnt

Hi mnu,

I'm feeling very similar, i think the wheeziness may be due to the weather and high pollen for me or that combined with complete lack of exercise.  I'm getting twinges in my tummy and am veyr bloated but I don't have to worry about not eating   have probably contributed to the bloated tummy.  Hopetheunit reassure you.

I tested again this morning and it's still positive so   for that to remain x


----------



## mnu

Ladies - thanks for sharing. I'll get my chest checked out....will keep you update.


----------



## JosieSmith1

Hi everyone, just a quick update as I'm at work.  I've got one follicle of 10mm and another that had grown to 12mm and my womb lining has increased from 5mm to 6.8mm.  The nurse had a word with the dr, who still advised cancelling the cycle (even after the progress I've made) but I think the nurse fought our corner and they've agreed to continue on the stims and scan me again tomorrow.  They say if that one follicle makes it to 16mm they'll do IUI!!  I'm so pleased to finally get some good news! So now I'm willing my little follicle to grow grow grow!!!


----------



## butterfeena

Mnu, am probably stating the obvious but chest pains are associated with OHSS


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Any success stories with slow growing embie? 3 cell ET?

Would like to hear from anyone, had 1 egg, fertilised, went I'm for 3 DT, told was going ok, just slow. Was 3 cells when they photographed it at 8am on third day, being monday, Was fertilised the Friday after 1pm time.

Trying to be positive xxx


----------



## Variety

Cheeky test this morning.... Day 14... BFP! (faint but definate line on a cheap HPT!)

Please stick    
Vx


----------



## longing4baby

Oh Varety Big congrats to you  

MNU - Did you get yourself checked out?

Choc Bunny how are you getting on?

How is everyone else keeping?

AFM - 4dp2dt  i had pink discharge this morning not much (sorry TMI) i am using vaginal gel for 14 days post transfer.  a bit worried.  Did anyone have this.  Tummy still swollen kidneys still tender and still waking up 5 times a nite with try mouth?


----------



## Rnt

Hi ladies,

I'm having such a wobble today - 2 days to go till official test date and whilst I am still getting a positive test in a morning (yes I have continued testing   ) I'm really worried about it going away and changing for our Friday test - even though our unit doesen't do blood test so as long as the POAS is positive then we are pregnant.  Does anyone know how likely it is for me to go from a positive test (or more accurately 9 positive tests of varying brands over 3 days   ) to getting a negative result?

Sorry for the Me post, I am thinking of you ladies but having a personal wobble


----------



## longing4baby

rnt - i can only tell you what ive been told that on day 14 if its BFP then its 100%. (sorry not much help)


----------



## cullohill

hello ladies

well i'm back home after 10 days in hospital i am still extremley swollen in abdomen, back and now legs. I have my stockings on and have been told to rest drink plenty of water and listen to my body. The whole experience has been very stressful and a bit surreal. I had my hcg bloods again while i was in and they were rising nicely and yesterday i had an internal scan and they could see a tiny little sack which could be the pregnancy but difficult to say as such early days.
It really doesn't feel real as i've taken no pee stick test and been so poorly i can't really belive i am pregnant it just seems so fragile. i don't think it helped that while i was in i saw at least 7 ladies and heard about few others having miscarriages, they came in for the day to have pessaries and tablets to help everything come away it just makes me realise how fragile it is and panic that could be me. I've been told i have no more or less chance than a natural conception so just have to leave it up to nature.
I am trying to stay positive and i'm sure when i'm feeling better i will feel even more positive as thats the only way to be! it is tough looking pregnant with all the swelling and i'm staying indoors until its gone as i don't think i could bare anyway saying about me being pregnant.
So now i have waiting game til 12th april for my scan and hope that all the fluid (10kg) starts to disperse!!

sorry for lack of personals, congrats to all the new bfp and pupo ladies and good luck to those awaiting ec and et

 to all xxx


----------



## cas1703

Hi Cullohill,

Glad to hear you are back home - nothing like your own bed    You have had such a rough time I really hope it will turn out worth it  

Take every day at a time and hopefully you will feel just a little better every day. Lots of Love xx


----------



## JosieSmith1

Hi all, just a quick update from me, had another scan this morning and my womb lining has increased dramatically, and I have 2 follicles at 15-16mm each so I'm booked in for IUI on Friday afternoon!  I'm so excited!


----------



## julesbfd

Afternoon
What a gorgeous day,my mast one off before I go back to work tomorrow,been off for nearly a week.
ET yesterday, a 2bb which they said was good, a 5 day blast, I still had five that were still doing there thing and they were waiting until today to see if they could freeze any.
I have just rang them and they have said none were suitable for freezing, I don't really know how I'm feeling now,does it mean the egg I have had transferred isn't going to be good enough if none were for freezing?
I know I am kucky to have got to a 5 day blast but don't know enough if to tink the one inside me won't be strong enough.
Anyones honest thoughts please.

Jules


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello girls 

A quick update from me. Had ec this morning at 8.30 and didnt return home till 14.00   but the great news is they manage to get 11 eggs. Absolutely over the moon    To call at 10.30 tomorrow to find out how many embies there is. So   that they get    with it tonight. Sorry its all me me me today still feeling yucky but Hope everyone is feeling better today and enjoying this great weather.

Love 
Carole xxx


----------



## Rnt

Great news Carole   for them to get   tonight xxxx


----------



## longing4baby

Josie it only takes one dont be worried of course it can still work i have 2 wee embies back and none suitable for freezing....

carolmartin  well done  that you DH   is getting very  tonight xxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Any ladies have any embies put back with some fragmentation? Xxx

My embie was graded:  4.2

The clinics grading works by: 4,3,2,1...... 4 being best, 1 being least.

First number is cell shape and size, second number is fragmentation.

So, 4 is good, 2 means I had some fragmentation . Eek.

Xxxxx


----------



## butterfeena

Abbey, I wasn't given a grading just told it was top quality, 3 cell about to divide into 4 cell. 

Josie, you, me and Abbey are all in the same boat I think re only Avignon the one


----------



## cas1703

Hi all,

Abbey - My clinic told me that it is quite unusual to get an embryo with no fragmentation when I queried my as Grade 2 (1 best 6 worst) but obviously my clinic grades differenly to yours. God it would be so much easier if they all worked of the same hymn sheet    There is a really good website www.advancedfertility.com which give a really good description on grading and photos. I found that a lot of help. It sounds like you have two good embryo's there and it only takes 1!!!! (as you know)

CaroleMartin - Gosh you were in a long time but not surprising the number of eggs - Well done. Fingers crossed that most of them fertilise over night  

julesbfd - I understnad why you are disheaterned but don't be. Just becuase your eggs couldn't be frozen does not mean you have a dud one. The clinic must have thought it was a good embryo to put back otherwise they would not have put you through it. Fingers cross for you xx

Love to you all xx


/links


----------



## lauriebean

hello everyone, glad its good news for variety!  
i dont know about anyone else but after my initial cramps and stabbing pains, i have had no pain at all. i dont know if no pain is good or bad now! i am though massively tired and my boobs are starting to hurt. its day 9 since the lovely little embryos started to exisit. only 7 since tranfer though. i am still confused by when to test. i know someone tried to explain to me but i dont seem to be getting it into my head. day 14 of their little life or sice the transfer. and i cant remember when they implant, is it from day 5 or 7? my brain hurts.  this is such a stressful time! but trying not to be stressed...forgot that! 
i hope everyone is going well and keeping positive. sending sticky vibes and lots of positivity your way xxx    
praying for lots of good news on here x


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Butterfeena, haha!! Mine was a 3 cell too!! Mine was a 3dt, BUT the picture of it as a 3 cell was 8am! (hardly a whole 3rd day there lol) they said they norm do ET in late afternoons but mines was early one.

Fingers crossed Hun, wE certainly are at the same stage! Are you struggling to stop thinking about it? I'd very much like to take my brain out for the daylol xxx

Cas, my clinic said the same. If 4 for me is good, then 2 must mean I had ail more than just abit of fragmentation, but oh well, they don't know really what it is, or why it happens so there ya go, along as it was live and dividing and not so fragmented it looked abnormal. Who cares. Thank you for link x


----------



## Variety

RNT... Hope the nerves has settled, it is nerve racking but don't over think it.... You'll still have a +ve test on Friday I'm sure! But I know what you mean as there is a part of me praying that is doesn't just vanish over night..   argggggggg

Cullohill... So glad you are home and can start to think about your BFP... What a ride you have been on! Keep getting better....

Josie, all the very best for your IUI.

Jules.. Congrats on being PUPO, I was told by my clinic that only 10-15% of embryos make the grade to be frozen as they have such a high quality control, however it makes no odds on your embie, and it is excellent just to reach 5 day transfer so try not to worry....

Carole... I had 17 eggs collected and it so sore so I hope you feel better soon, drink plenty of water and rest rest rest... Good luck they all get jiggy tonight!

Lauriebean... If its any help a lot of the cramps etc you get after transfer are due to your body still settling after EC so you will get a good few days with v few 'symptoms' and from some avid googling at my end you can get a BFP with symptoms, no symptoms, bleeding, no bleeding etc etc so it can send you a bit mad! Testing wise my clinic is 16 days after EC, some are 14... But try not to test before that. I have done a 14 day test this morning and although BFP it was v faint! But count your days after collection not transfer!

Sorry if I have missed anyone.... Love n hugs to all.

AFM.. I'm just praying all is still well on Friday and I can settle into keeping 'freckle' alive and growing!

Vxx


----------



## Rnt

Variety - I'm right beside you honey on hoping for the   to be there Friday morning  
            May our little dreams stick. Xxxx


----------



## Rnt

Mnu & piesie - thinking of you both.  Hope everything is going well.  Xxx


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

I haven't been on in a while so have been catching up on everyone's posts...

Variety - Congratulations!!!!

Rnt - only one more day to go!!  Am sure the result will remain the same...

Carole - that is great news re EC - when are you going back for ET?  Keep us posted on your embies!!  

Josie - that is brilliant news - am so pleased you get to go ahead...

Mnu - how are you getting on?  Did you get your chest checked out?

Cullohill - glad to hear you are home and on the mend - sounds like you have had a really rough experience - hoping you are fully recovered soon so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy...

To all the other PUPO ladies -     and   coming your way!

AFM - had a mock ET on Tuesday which went really well - no problems with my cervix thank goodness and I didn't feel a thing - didn't really expect to as have heard ET is just like a smear although I know everyone is different!  Went for my weekly acupuncture beforehand which may have helped.  Have been stocking up on supplements, teas and am going to buy the Dukan diet book for the high protein recipes!  Can't wait to get started now - only 5 days to go til I start Metformin tablets...

Jen xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Afternoon Ladies

Hope everyone is keeping well today and lots of     

Rnt and Variety - Waiting to see your    tomorrow 

Cullohill - Hope youre feeling better  

Josiesmith - Best of luck for tomorrow  

Abbey - Awww i wish i had the power to take my brains out to have a rest too . I've been waking up at least 3 times a night everynight   On a serious note It only takes one  

Julesbfd - I'm sorry and i can understand that youre disappointed that you dont have any to be frozen but i will be   and have everything crossed that your healthy, strong embryo sticks  

Lauriebean - I really dont know why we torture ourselves, we worry when there is no pain and we worry when there is pain. Its a never ending game. I said to dh i will not be able to stop worrying until we bring our little ones home if we are lucky enough. (my a very optimistic thought there)

Jblox- Jen Glad to hear mock et went well. I cant believe how scared and nervous i was with ec and to be honest with you it was really nothing to worry about as you would know as the staff were really nice and made you feel at ease. The sedation was brilliant! You are aware of things around you very vaguely and you dont feel anything , well maybe right at the begining but the anestheist is beside you throughout to keep you pain free. Hope this helps you when the time comes  

AFM - Called the lab this morning and we now have 9 fertilised embryos     But im now worrying that they wont all be of a good grade. Should i be worried? ?? I feel as if im going bonkers. Anyhow ive to call them back tomorrow at 9.30 to see if i go in tomorrow or Sat. Please girls   for me that they are all going to be great. Im sorry if i sound really greedy, selfish and ungrateful as i should really be glad and grateful that i even got one. I just want them all too be good just incase it doesn't work first time!

Love Carole xx


----------



## longing4baby

hi girls

having a bit of bad day.  havent had time to read back.  tummy swellen gone and pains all gone i think thats a bad sign isnt it?  im 6dp2dt


----------



## CaroleMartin

Longing please dont think like that just yet   You need to keep positive if you werent going through ivf you wouldnt know that you were pregnant at this stage lots of love and hugs

Carole xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Longing.....I am the same, symptoms one day, nothing the next......and test still says positive, so be positive hun......it's different for everyone and like Carole says, you wouldn't know if it was natural......we all look for symptoms because of what we have been through xx


----------



## longing4baby

Dont no what is wrong im just an emotional wrecked today could cry at the drop of a hat  thanks girls xx


----------



## piesie

Evening ladies,

Sorry, not had time to read back.  It's not good news here   I'm 13dp2dt, tested this morning and got a    I've got to retest on Saturday which was the day given to me by LFC (the satellite clinic said to test today) but I'm not holding out much hope.  I did go to work but kept breaking down in tears.  I'm gutted.  DH is staying strong and trying to keep positive until Saturday but the fertility nurse said it would be very, very unusual for the test to change to positive now.  I've not had any spotting or bleeding, my tummy is still bloated and I'm still getting the odd shooting pain.  Strangely enough I don't even feel like af is on her way like I have for the past 2 weeks!... where do the embies go and how long will it be until I do start bleeding?

Good luck and   to you all, I will pop back every now and again to see how you're all doing.


----------



## butterfeena

Very very sorry peisie. Like you I have been having so called 'symptoms' all the way through but I don't think they mean anything without that double line.

Longing - think I've passed my baton from my state yesterday on to you! Maybe its the stage we're at - hopefully you will feel better tomorrow as I do today


----------



## Rnt

Piesie, I am so sorry Honey,  there is still a chance so until Sat don't give up and if the worst happens then have a big bottle of wine waiting and have a bit of time with DH to recover


----------



## chocbunny

Hello ladies,
sorry not been on for a while.  Trying not to obsess about all this, symptom spot etc so not much to report for me except (.)(.) for the first time in my life -  OWOWOW!! - and that I still check on here a few times a day to see how everyone's getting on - just can't help myself!
Piesie - I'm so sorry.  If you've had no bleed there is still a chance isn't there?  We're all here for you  
butterfeena - glad you're feeling better today.  Think we're about the same stage so don't go passing your emotional baton to me too!
longing - sorry to hear you are feeling so  .  My tummy is definitely starting to go down too in fact I thought today was the first day I might actually just pass for having overdone it on chocs as opposed to 3 months gone already!  Hopefully it might help you to know that our dr said at my ET on Monday that the swelling I had then would go down over the next few days and then come back again in about a week, just because of the way the hormones work.  I think it's more to do with the EC and progesterone than the ET so that would apply to you too, so you're actually right on track    Try and take some time out to look after yourself.  It's about all I've been doing!!  Sending you   EC pupo buddy  
Carole - I totally understand you wanting all 9 to be good.  It's not greedy or selfish.  You having 9 doesn't stop the rest of us so don't feel bad    Everything's crossed for you.
Variety - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  So chuffed for you    
Jules - sorry to hear you didn't have any to freeze hon but I don't think that reflects on the quality of your embie.  We had 6 grade 1s and 1 grade 2 at day 3 and at day 5 they transferred 2 saying the others would be checked to see if they'd caught up the next day.  They didn't unfortunately, which made me angry as I had been told on day 1 and 2 that we'd "definitely have some to freeze" but ultimately I keep telling myself all this was a selection process to get the strongest embie and we are both so lucky to have got to day 5 so they could make the most informed choice.  
              Please don't doubt your little embie - they've fought off all the competition to be the one that makes your dreams come true    

Love and     to everyone I've missed.


----------



## maybenow

Hey girls, I hope you dont mind me posting. 
I had my CD6 scan today and I only had 8 follicles   
Is this bad?? Im on 300 of Gonal F the doc expected me to get more... really upset.


----------



## cas1703

Hi maybenow,

8 follicles is really good. I only had four and ended up with 3 eggs and 2 being transferred back into me.

As everyone will tell you on here, it's all about quality not quantity. Good Luck for your next scan x


----------



## maybenow

Cas thanks so much xxx Really appreciate that. Have had a stressful month so its impacted on the numb I got apparently. I was just doing nedicated cycles before now and got about 14 follicles so I thought, great,,,, the one month I need the follicles. 
Thats fantastic you had two transferred.. Fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you xxxxx Let me know ho you get on xx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi ladies. 
Sorry not been on for a few days but quite a difficult week. 
Piesie. I'm in the same boat as you. Symptoms on and off since et but tested on Monday and again on weds both with bfn's! To say I am heart broken is an understatement. 
AF has stArted but very very light. Keep thinking could there still be a chance but I know this is very slim now. 
Keep strong Piesie through the next few days xx


----------



## Variety

Definate BFP for me this morning..... V v excited now! 
Good luck to all the others ladies testing and lots of     and    for the right results, even if it's not this time!

Vxx


----------



## Rnt

Good Morning lovely ladies

Another   from me so it's now official  
      
Good luck to all you lovely ladies


----------



## Variety

RNT..... It feels more real now doesn't it. Congrats my dear, now let the real paranoia set in!  

Vx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Piesie & Jah - so sorry to hear you've had BFNs so far   sending   your way...

Variety & Rnt - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

All the PUPO ladies -   hope you're managing to get through without going too  

Carole - that is brilliant news!!!!!!!!!  Let us know if you've to go in today or tomorrow - am keeping everything crossed for you!!  Glad your EC went well - that is the bit I'm most worried about (apart from the 2ww!!)

 to all...

Jen xx


----------



## wishingalways

Congratualtions variety and rnt you must be over the moon. X x

Had my 8 day scan today, little disappointed but also deep down expected a slower response with an amh of 5.I have 2 follicles on left measuring 10mm and another 5smaller ones she didnt measureand 1 follicle on the right measuring 10mm with another smallerone.  Im going back monday for another scan, praying they grow over the weekend.  On the plus side my linningwas great at8.4mm.  Has anyone else been at the same stage at day 8.

Im off back to work for 4hours then off for two weeks. X x 

hope everyone is having a good day.

Also do you just get 1egg from one follicle?


----------



## Babydust76

Huge congrats to variety and rnt. Really happy for both of you.    
Piesie and jah sorry to hear about your bfn, think I may be in same boat as you. Otd tomoro but got real period pains today so feel like I will come on today and tomorrow 
Don't want to test now as know it I'll be bad news. 

Congrats to all ladies who at growing their follies, fingers crossed that you get good quality eggs. All the pipe ladies best of luck during 2ww. Be prepared to go a little !!!! Didn't think I would at all but turned into a raving lunatic.

Think we are going to give it few months before trying again as will fit in better with work off egg collec etc is over summer hold. Will keep checking up on everyone.  for healthy pregnancies and babies x x


----------



## sibbnchaz29

Hey there,
Just wondering if anyone can help.
have been reading a few posts on here about waiting times etc.
My partner and I were referred to clinic by doctor in December, had our 1st appointment in Feb1st were I had 2nd day bleed blood test done (how lucky was that), and tested for chlamydia (apparently that is routine).  
Then we had our implications counseling on 27th march. the counselor was happy with us and said she would be referring us back for 2nd appointment with clinician.
Initailly we were told a years waiting list, but listing to others on here some appear shorter from time of 1st hospital appointment..
i dont know what to expect all i know is that on our second app I will be getting a scan done!
really wish i knew more!


----------



## longing4baby

Hi Sib

From my first app to starting treatment was 10 months (Ours was NHS Funded).  DOnt know if that helps of not.

AFM I think im going crazy girls. stiches off and on (not to sore) and belly swollen today.  emotional wreck.  on a better note me and my friend is going for a girlie meal tonight so looking forward to that.  

Hope everyone is keeping well


----------



## Doofuz

Congratulations Variety and Rnt. I have been keeping an eye on everyone's news and wishing everyone all the best.

If anyone is interested, I have advertised my Zita West book and CD on the for sale boards. I also have an unopened pack of pregnacare conception if anyone wants it. I know it's a bit cheeky putting it on here but I 'know' most of you and thought it only fair I offer it here first before looking to sell it on appropriate board. Pm me if you are interested. 

I check on this post every day as I am incredibly nosy and really hope you all get what you have been wishing for for so long. You will all get there, whichever road you take.  

Doof xx


----------



## longing4baby

choc bunny - how are you keeping?

Doofaz - glad to here from you.

Hows every keeping and whats happening with everyone thios week its so hard to remeber puting   for everyone.

xxxxx


----------



## Babydust76

Well, it's official. A big, BFN for me.
Don't know how I feel at the moment. Alternating between being ok, coz I know that the first time often isnt successful to thinking that this is never going to happen for us and being unbearably sad. Does anyone know if I stop taking pessaries straight away? Can't ring clinic till monday to check.

Best of luck to all ladies who are still PUPO   that your little ones stay with you. Also all ladies who got BFP this month, will be keeping an eye on your progress. AFM going to discuss with hubby later what we want to do, but pretty sure were going to leave it a few months to let me recover from stress.

Xx


----------



## Rnt

Becky, I am so sorry for you HPT result but I would not stop taking the pessaries until you have had chance to speak to you clinic especially if you haven't had a bleed.  Do they not have an out of ours office number?


----------



## Variety

Morning all, I was just wondering if I could pick your brains... I am 17 days post EC and had a BFP yesterday so scan is booked etc, up til yesterday I have been feeling tired and achy but to expected I guess after everything. Yesterday I felt v odd, just shattered and v flat then I crashed on the sofa about 6pm, just managed toast for dinner then went to bed, overnight I have had horrendous cramps from hip bone to hip bone that have left me breathless with pain, this morning I am still cramping and feel totally drained and v achy, if I touch my abdomen it makes me retch..... Just wondering if anyone has come across this before?? Just wondering if I should phone the clinic as its out of hours.

Vxx


----------



## Rnt

Variety - hi honey, I am 18dpec and bfp.  I have what feels like a stich around my right overly but nothing a sevear as you describe.  If I was you I would call the out of hours for some reassurance so you don't suffer any more stress than you already are  they will understand  I am sure everything is absolutely fine, there are a lot of changes going on right now (from what I gather)


----------



## longing4baby

Beck - very sorry her your news but until you have AF or run out od pesseries i wouldnt stop  .

Variety - i completly agree with rnt.  Get it checked theres no point in stressing yourself hon.  xx

AFM - im dying test and i have to go to friday  .  trying to keep busy so not to test.

xxx


----------



## chocbunny

hi all,
Becky so sorry to hear your news.  Is this your OTD?  how many days past EC are you?  Sending you 
Rnt I would call the out of office number.  It does not sound like it's at all bearable and you need to get your mind put at rest and some strong paracetamol if it's nothing to worry about.  Please let us know how you get on.
Longing, now don't you even think about testing!!!      I can't believe you get to test a day earlier than me anyway, how is that right?!  I'm doing fine, thank you.  Trying to keep distracted.  Getting some crazy painful cramping and still sore (.)(.) but I figure that's par for the course.  I was surprised yesterday when I went out the house for the first time since ET as I felt so tired and light headed even just standing for anything more than 10 mins.  I have low blood pressure anyway so am used to that feeling when you are going to pass out and it's made me feel quite vulnerable actually - I'm now a bit scared to go out on my own so will be taking it more easy than I thought I would have to.  On the plus side I have decided to bake a little thank you for each of my friends that have been so thoughtful and caring during my tx so that will take care of some of thursday and friday to take my mind of my OTD on sat.  Have also told DH  we are going out for a meal on sat night either way.  We have an Easter lunch with a lot of people that don't know about our tx on sunday so will need to have got our heads round whatever the test result by then anyway.  Keep strong longing.  It's not going to tell you anything you can rely on anyway!
Best wishes and     to everyone at whatever stage you're at.


----------



## Jmf

Oops,meant variety not rnt, sorry!


----------



## xemmax

Congrats to bfp big Hugh to bfn can any1 help I am10days past egg tranfer 5day bladtocyst n tested twice and got a bfp.I still keep thinkin is it too early to test n that's why it's sayin positive arghh ope it's rite.3 days left til otdt please stay as a pos x


----------



## CaroleMartin

Afternoon Ladies 

Beck, Piesie and jah - Im so sorry to hear your news. Its just so cruel! Sending yous lots of love    and    

Chocbunny - Aww i was thinking of doing the same for the nurses in my clinic. Its just a nice thank you gesture.

Variety and Rnt -          

Doofuz - Great to hear from you   PLEASE do keep in touch with us

Longing - Hope youre feeling alot better  

Silliest, jblox and cas hope you are all well  

AFM - Well i got a great birthday present today......2 EMBIES back in where they belong    
I called the clinic yesterday and they told me that out of the 9 embryos i had 4 in good grades. They suggested we left them until today to see how they get on. Well i called them this morning before our scheduled time and was told only 2 embryo's had made it and we didnt have any to be frozen   I was absoultely devastated but after having the ET all the disappointment lifted. I just cant believe how things can change so dramatically day by day. Im grateful on what i have now and whatever happens is in gods hands  . Im now resting and getting spoiled by my darling supportive husband. All i can say is nobody will ever beat this birthday present ever!!

Lots of     to you ladies

Carole xx


----------



## Variety

Well the out of hours clinic guy just said it was normal pregnancy hormones, it's probably OHSS and I basically just have to sit about and wait for it to get severe enough to get admitted to hospital.... Not happy!

Congrats Carole, glad you are getting spoilt rotten! We deserve it.

Xemmax... If its any help you are 15 days and most clinics test on day 14 or 16 so that positive will still be there on the 3rd I'm sure! Fingers crossed hey...

Sorry for the BFNs, keep faith, your day will come! 

V xxx


----------



## xemmax

i hope so variety no this is first time cycles but mine is a fet cycle and i have bfp so never give up all u with bfn.it will happen we had low sperm thyroid fibroids and cyst no ovalation and ours looks like it as work up to no.
variety on my first cycle i had ohss was in so much pain as its ur ovaries swollen from aving that many eggs,i was told to drink lots of water to flush it out 5 litres.soon went down.if u get a bfp it can still make u swollen.so keep drinkin all way thru good luck x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Carole! And congrats on the two little embies you have settling in! Make sure husband keeps spoiling you!

Xx


----------



## jblox78

Happy birthday carole and congrats on being Pupo!!!!!!! Keep well rested and i'm  for a BFP for you!!!

Becky - sorry to hear you got a negative result  

Jen x x


----------



## longing4baby

happy birthday carole xxxx

Xenmax - praying that it stays BFP for you its looking good!!!!!


----------



## cullohill

Morning ladies

Sorry to hear of the bfn ladies it is so sad so big  

Congrats to all the recent PUPO, it is very exciting and stressful fingers crossed for you all

Huge congrats for the bfp ladies it is so exciting but even more stressful i think  

I am now feeling bit better swelling is slowly going down and not getting as tired and sleeping bit better and not having to take as many painkillers so  fingers crossed on the mend. Doctor signed me off for another week so hoping that will ensure i fully recover before going back to work. Still can't get my head around my bfp think it will hopefully sink in on scan day just keep praying all continues such a scary time!!

 to all xxx


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hey Ladies

    Sorry i havnt been on for a while but just want to say congrats on the BFP and good luck to all the pupo ladies

    sorry to hear a few of you had BFN   

    Silliest- hope your all good, when have you got your scan?  

    afm- im totally over the ohss went back to work friday, my god that was an awful thing to go through, dont no if this is normal but
            iv been getting a stretching feeling any one else have this? i have my scan on the 10th to see how many there are, were so
            excited x love to all x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hey sweet cheeks......glad to hear your over the ohss! Sounded awful Hun.

Scan for me is 13th....yep, Friday 13th!! Bu I'm thinking it's a GOOD omen, yeah? So week and half to go, and counting down daily!! Done another two tests weekend, that's 6 so far!

As for the stretching, I had similar feelings and at times I would sneeze or move suddenly and felt like I was pulling something! Don't get to much of that now, so hoping its all ok down there! Just having trouble with bowels at the moment!!

Xxx


----------



## longing4baby

big confessions girls

I tested last wedneday to see if trigger shot was out of my system and it was a BFN

I have tested this morning and its a  .  Ive tested 4 days early so i tested with first response and a cheap brand test and both came up  .   that its stays BFP.

Sorry choc bunny i cudnt wait any longer i was going mad but honestly didnt expect a result so soon but then again the first response test is suppose to pick up 6 days early  .  Hope you are keeping strong

Silliest i had the same all last week when i sneezed. This sure is a long waiting game you are always waiting for something.

Sweet Cheeks & Cullohill glad yous are feeling better.

Carole belated happy Birthday

Variety hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## longing4baby

Hoope everyone else is keeping good.

Jblox hope all is well

i was typing and hit enter my mistake xxxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

woah,congrats longing 4 baby! That's good going!! I bet yourl be testing everyday to be sure lol bless you! The feeling must be amazing xxx


----------



## longing4baby

Thanks abbey elizabeth your right i will be testing every morning.  

hope all is well with you.


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Longing....  on your   that's great news    

Now onto the early scan wait for you!  We seem to be always waiting don't we!
xx


----------



## chocbunny

Aw Longing that is fantastic news!  CONGRATULATIONS!    

So thrilled for you.  Please  I'll be joining you with a   on Saturday.


----------



## longing4baby

choc bunny plz god you will have BFP on saturday you are so strong to wait.  .   for you.

Thanks silliest im over the moon to say the least.  But it does go to show i got a 2dt and thought i had no chance cos it was so early of transfer so any girls that are worrying like myself theres really no need.  xxx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Longing - congratulations!!  That's great news!!  

Chocbunny - not long to go   you get the same result...

Cullohill and Sweet cheeks - glad to hear you're both on the mend - hopefully now you can start enjoying your BFPs!!

AFM - start my tablets tomorrow - can't wait to get moving!!  Took some fish oil this morning - was ornage flavour so tasted OK but it was so oily (funnily enough) and I feel so sick - it is just sitting on the top of my stomach - bleeeuuurrrgghhhh!!!!  Won't be doing that again!!!

Jen xxx


----------



## Rnt

Longing - Congratulations - I tested BFP 4 days early as wellso cant call the fertility police on you for sneaky POAS's  
As silliest said - Welcome to the wait for the early scan XXX


----------



## MrsJussiP

Hey longing, congrats hun, I tested 4 days early to and am now 7 weeks pregnant 

hey sweet cheeks glad your better, and congrats on the bfp.

I have my scan on thursday, excited and scared at the same time, my mum and nana are going to be there as my husband is still away.

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## carol610

Hello girls, so so sorry for not posting for ages.  Have been keeping track with you all but on my mobile so difficult to post.  

My heart goes out to all with the BFN’s.  
•	Doof – glad you’ve decided on adoption and I’m sure you’ll give a child a beautiful home.  I think I’ll go this way if it’s all unsuccessful for me, not sure I could cope with this IVF nightmare again!
•	Jah, Piesie, beckym, mnu – the 2ww seemed like a torture for you and I am so sorry it wasn’t successful this time.  I truly hope that it all works out in the end.    

On a more positive note, congratulations to the BFP’s
•	DWS, variety, rnt, longing – so glad it has worked out for you and hope that the system spotting and worrying subsides a bit!!!  Fingers crossed for the forthcoming scans!    
•	Sweetcheeks and cullo – my god you’ve been through it but at least you’ve come out the other side now and can look forward to your  belly getting big and bloated for the right reasons!!!
•	Silliest & Miss Rudy – the most advanced ones of all – good luck for the scans!

Pupo ladies in the dreaded 2ww
•	Lauriebean, carolemartin, jules, chocbunny, cas1703, abbeyeliz, butterfeena... am thinking of you all doing the dreaded symptom spotting and driving yourselves mad.        

Good luck to josie for the IUI – I hope it went well

OMG – is that everyone

AFM, I’ve been downregging for 2 weeks now and have my baseline scan booked for 9.30am Thursday.  Feel like I’ve had constant headache, bloated thighs from water retention, lack of energy and have been moody as anything so am actually feeling a bit sorry for DP who is tip toe-ing around me like I might bite his head off haha.  (good – at least he is suffering in some part)!!!!  Fingers crossed it’s all quiet down there and I can progress to stimming over Easter.       

Lots of love and luck to you all.

Carol xx


----------



## cas1703

Hi Carol610,

Lovely to hear from you and glad it's all going OK. Good luck with your baseline scan later in the week - you are on the same dosage as me for everything (must be to do with our age  ). It's a lot of work (as you can see) but hopefully you will be ready to start the stimms.

I have been very fortunate and have not really suffered at all (unlike some of these poor ladies) and you are very lucky that you will get 2 go's NHS but let's hope you 
don't need it.

Only a week to go until testing so not long now as I am 7dp2dt and have not done any sympton spotting yet  

Lots of Love xx


----------



## wishingalways

Longing thats fantastic news, congratulations. xx Chocbunny my Fx for you for the weekend... well done for waiting i dont think I am going to be able to.

I had my second scan today and the follicles have grown a little more bit still need some more growth so back on wednesday again to check.  I have 2 follicles 15mm, 2 follicles 13mm, 1 follicle 12mm - hoping all these get to the mature stage of over 18mm before friday's egg collection.  I have another 4 measuring 10mm but dont think they will be mature enough for a good egg but time will tell.  Was a bit disappointed when I had the scan was so hoping they had grown more but slow and steady wins the race as they say.

Good luck to everyone who is still in the 2ww, will be stalking over the next two weeks as I am off. xx


----------



## longing4baby

Thanks girls

xxxx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Evening Girls

Thank you for my Birthday Wishes girls 

Longing      on your   so pleased for you  

Cullohill and Sweetcheeks - Glad to hear that you are on the mend 

Chocbunny - I'll be   for your   on Saturday

Jblox - Yeah Jen the day is finally here   

Mrsjussip - I think its going to be lots of happy tears all round for you 

Carol610 - Good luck on your baseline scan 

Cas - What is sympton spotting?  

Wishing - Hope you follies continue to grow nicely 

AFM - Its only been 2 days since et feeling very impatient already, been talking very positivley and dont know if i should.   The DR told me for me to give it my best chance i should be happy and think positively but where do you draw the line of being positive without getting your hopes high. Thats what im scared of!!!  Right now im getting continues pains on my right hand side, backpain and bloatedness which is argony everytime i eat. I keep thinking af is going to arrive   but when im feeling down i bring out my little scan pic of my 2 little embies well a little dot but its my dot now   but however as long as it gives me alittle smile and makes me think positively 

Hope everyone else is well lots of    

Carole xx


----------



## cas1703

Hi CaroleMartin,

Sympton spotting - that's what you are doing!! You lucky thing getting a picture - my clinic doesn't do that even though I asked  

Keep your chin up and try to not think too much (easier said than done) and keep yourself busy over Easter and it'll fly by.

Lots of Love xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hi Cas

Duh im so stupid at times lol

I know i was vey lucky, i wasnt expecting to get one. It was a great feeling seeing them going in especially when the nurse told me and dh not to expect too much coz at times we might even miss it but when it went in me, dh, the nurse and embryologist went ooohhh with excitement because it was so clear dh said it was like a shooting star  

I'm going back to work on fri and have sister and family staying next week so hopefully thatll keep me going. On the plus side the hosp is testing me 2 days earlier than the otd


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Hey Ladies

          Silliest- oh me too, count down! oh friday the 13th they are always ok for me so fingers crossed they are good for you too, im
                      so excited and having to stop myself buying things already, iv been out baby shopping with my daughter as she is 
                      due august, and at work im being treated like a princess, lol lucky me im defo gonna milk it heheheeeee, how many did you 
                      have put bk  

          Longing- congrats on your   so pleased for you x

          jblox-  yes we definitely cant wait to enjoy the pregnancy now  

          Mrs Jussip- Thanyou   oh good luck with your scan thursday, keep us posted, i bet your mum and nana are very excited  

          Carol610- Thankyou it was truly awful and so relieved it over so we can look forward to the pregnancy and yes a big belly for
                          the right reasons, good luck with your scan on thurday x


----------



## sweet cheeks 1975

Carol Martin- congrats on being pupo, wow a pic how cute, stay positive x x x


----------



## xemmax

otd test today still   so happy not sunk in
Good luck ladies stimming n ec n et n more of all good luck for those bfp x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Sweet cheeks....I had two put back.....so not sure how many are in there although I think just the one. How many did you have back?

I've not been shopping as feel too soon for me..... When we talk about things now I wonder if I'm getting ahead of myself xx


----------



## longing4baby

carolem Congrats on been PUPO.  You are very lucky to get scan i didnt.  Take car of yourself and lots of rest and 
NO Housework.

Silliets & Sweetcheeks best of luck for friday the 13th.  Im away on my sisters hen (Spa weekend) that day.  Ive booked a hummer as a surprise for her.

Xemmax Great to get The BFOP on your OTD.

Wishing   for your follices to grow and they will xx

Mrs Jussip - good luck for Thursday im sure you are counting down the hours xxx

Choc Bunny how are you hon?

Carol - i had all the symptoms you have - not nice but think of the outcome.

Cas & Jblox - Glad you are keeping well

AFM 12DP 2DT - And very stong BFP this morning.  xxx   that it stays that way.

Hope i have missed anyone.


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

CaroleM - so exciting - not long and you will be testing!!!

Xemmax - congrats on your official BFP!!

Cas - not long to go for you either - hang in there!  

All the other PUPO ladies - I hope you're coping well..

Ladies waiting for your first scans- can't wait to hear how may you've got in there!  

AFM - starting Metformin tablets tonight - we are finally on the road!  

Jen xxx


----------



## cas1703

Hi Everyone,

To all you PUPO ladies - hang on in there. This past week has been the longest of my life - only 1 week to go!!!!!

I feel alright but having trouble sleeping as keep being really hot, then too cold and stuck in a cycle. I normally sleep like a log so this is a bit odd for me. Also, been having really lucid dreams (more than usual) - am hoping these are all side effects of being PUPO  

Still holding onto my resolve not to test early. Appointment next Tuesday 2.15 in the afternoon!!! I think it will be hard on that day!!

Sorry for not doing many personals - dashing off to work in a mo

Lots of Love x


----------



## JosieSmith1

So sorry to hear of the BFNs  

I think I am now officially PUPO?  Can't remember what it stands for though!  Had my IUI last Friday, it went well, and really quick, so now I have to wait until Friday 13th to test, I think some others are testing on the same day?  Can I ask a silly question? What does otd mean? I know what it means, but what does it stand for?  I've been asking 'Fred and Ginger' what they're up to but they won't tell me       that they survive


----------



## Rnt

Hi Josie:

PUPO - Pregnant until proven otherwise
OTD - Official Test Date

3dp3dt - 3 days past a 3 day transfer (Obvioulsy the number change on this to suit the individual!!!)

Hope this helps
X


----------



## CaroleMartin

Afternoon Girls

Xemmax -     on your  

Longing - Aww itll be lovely to be pampered for the whole weekend. Itll be great to help you relax.

Cas - Stay strong and wait till otd lol I'm only saying that to convince myself on doing the same. My plan is to wait on my otd with the hospital then as soon as i come out ill do my own test while i wait from a phone call from them. Oh i dont know im sooo excited day by day  

Jesie welcome on and best of luck on your otd. Are you tempted to test early?

Hope everyone is keeping well today  

Carole xxx


----------



## carol610

Thank you RNT for confirming what exactly OTD stood for..... I'd been wondering the same and felt too stupid to ask!  figured out the TD but for the life of me couldnt work out the 'o'  ....... DUH!!!!  x


----------



## JosieSmith1

Ah ha, thanks RNT, that makes more sense now. I especially like being PUPO [grin]

CaroleMartin I am very very tempted to test early but I don't think they'll have even implanted yet (had IUI instead of IVF, last minute change) so I'm trying to hold off (don't think I'll last till 13th though!)


----------



## lauriebean

hello ladies, i havent been on for a few days as i have been trying to make myself busy. i was going insane! i am happy to hear about all of the bfps and my thoughts are with you who dont think it will be this time. hugs to you all  
i decided to test two days early and then one day early and then on my actual otd. it was positive! the digital test said 2-3 weeks but that means founr weeks pregnant as far as the doctor is concerned! now i find myself praying that they or it stay nestled in there and go all the way.  i was almost scared to write it on here! i just want it to work so much. i hope that everyone is doing ok and fingers crossed for those still waiting. 
xx


----------



## butterfeena

Congrats LaurieBean! Very pleased to see a BFP as there's been a lot of BFNs on the other threads I'm on lately. Hurray for you and hope the mini lauriebean sticks x


----------



## JosieSmith1

Fantastic news LaurieBean!! Congratulations!!


----------



## longing4baby

Lauirbean congrats on the bfp  .

Choc bunny how are you keeping?

Hows everyone doing


----------



## chocbunny

Hello ladies,
Lauriebean that is fantastic news.    YAY!!!  
I just can't figure out how this OTD malarkey is calculated though.  Lauriebean your EC was one day before mine but your OTD is today?  That's 3 days before mine on Saturday and longing your EC was the same day as mine and your OTD is one day earlier?  It seems they just want to prolong my misery!  I guess it's possible it is affected by the ET but you'd think the implantation period is determined by the age of the embryo not when it was put back in...?  Oh well.  I sometimes feel I'm the only waiting for the OTD but I am staying strong and determined not to test early!  I am so stubborn!!!
I spent half of last night reading a post on here where ladies who got a BFP report back on what their symptoms were during the 2WW.  I figured it could only encourage me and it did   some symptoms like crazy strong cramps and sore (.)(.) I figured could be the progesterone building me up for major PMT before AF but I've been feeling really light-headed if I stand or walk more than about 10 mins and for the last 48 hours I have had a permanent stitch-like feeling in my left side.  Apparently both are fairly common symptoms of early pregnancy so I really hope I'm not going to be feeling stupid for being so confident on here but we have to be positive right and I think I am pregnant    I confided all this in DH this morning and for the first time I think he felt he needed to warn me not to get too carried away.  He's been so positive and confident with me since ET but I think realising how definite I feel has unnerved him incase I'm wrong    I do wonder how I can have confidence in another cycle if 2 x Day 5 blastocysts can't make it happen


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

I can now not go a whole day without checking on here!!!!

Busy working day today, wedding flowers for a big wedding tomorrow. I've had period pains all day, I swear I felt blood running down my leg when working, managed to get myself mentally ready to go to the loo, to find just clear. No blood. 

Feel I NEED a period you know? So so strange.... Is this common? Any positive comments? Or am I just now waiting for AF?! I've had the weirdest feelings, can't be pregnancy as way to early. (test in 5 sleeps -4days) feelings in my lower tummy. Surely EC healing is complete now? 

Also, can I have a preg test at the clinic instead of putting myself through a home test? Xxx


----------



## longing4baby

choc bunny   for you.

Mrs Jussip - good luck tomorrow.

Lauriben - EC takes two weeks to get over.  i still have some stomach cramps. x


----------



## MrsJussiP

Hey Ladies 

Congrats to all the BFP ladies 

Big   for the BFN xxxxx

I have my scan tomorrow at 1.30, I'm am so nerves, I keep thinking there going to tell me it's not there or its twins lol, the only way its twins is if its split as I only had one put back. I have my mum, nana and my baby sister (who is an IVF baby herself)  coming with me tomorrow lol. 

How are you bfp ladies doing? I've not had many symptoms, just heartburn, very painful (.)(.) that have now gone up 2 sizes lol no sickness yet and hoping I don't get it at all xxxxx

Good luck to all you pupo ladies hope you are doing well and staying strong    xxxx


----------



## Rnt

Good luck for tomorrow missjussiep xxx


----------



## lauriebean

yes good luck for tomorrow missjussip. i am glad you will have someone with you. my husband will be away too so i will be going on my own. they miss out on all the good stuff dont they?! i feel quite nervous from one thing to the next always hoping that the next stage will be ok. i will be finding out how many too but i had two put back and my dh is convinced it will be twins! i am more still on the paranoia that i just need to know that i am still pregnent as it is so early.
yes chocbunny i was completely muddled too.  they just said 14 days since embryo transfer so i counted day one as et and then counted on. i think they make some people wait 16 days and others count from egg collection. i hope you have good news.
good luck to all of you lovely ladies. this is such a help to me. thank you for all of your words of encouragement. xx


----------



## cullohill

Good morning ladies

mrsj - hope your scan goes well today, its such a nervous time isn't it so much waiting my scan is a week today. Good to hear you're having heart burn too (in a nice way) as i'm getting it esp in the evenings, not lucky enough to go up 2 sizes though in the (.)(.) deptartment  only bit sore too. Look fwd to hearing how scan goes xx

laurie - yes this is a great place isn't it even if i don't have time to write a post just being able to read what everyone else is going through makes things easier. Understand your nerves too its so hard isn't it. I had 2 put back also but from my blood tests while i was in hospital i was told hcg levels weren't high enough for twins. hope your scan goes well xx

abbey-eliz - hope you're feeling ok and the flowers for wedding went well, i'd ring your clinic to see if you can test there i know i could at mine if i wanted to xx

chocbun - so glad you are feeling positive and having good symptoms got everything crossed for you for a lovely bfp, the only way is to stay positive no matter how hard it is so good for you can't wait to hear your news xxx

cas - hope you're sleeping better, good luck for tues xx

jblox - glad you've started you're tablets and you're on your way xx

 to everyone else what ever stage your at xx

afm - well 6wks pregnant today still doesn't feel real prob because got no real symptoms (.)(.) bit sore but nothing major, bit of heart burn and indigestion trapped wind no idea if that is a symptom though  Scan is a week today so think it will sink in a bit more then it just feels so fragile i haven't done a pee stick test and thought i would but now feel too scared in case its negative. i know i had positive bloods and not had a bleed but its all a bit surreal just pray my next 6 wks fly by as if i get to 12wks think i'll feel bit better.

love to all xxx


----------



## longing4baby

Mrs Jussip how did you get on today?

AFM - Just phone clinic to give my   result.  I have scan on the 23 April at 9am.  so excited.  I will be 2 days off 7 weeks pregnant.  

Cullohill - Im sure you cant wait for scan either.  Seeing is really believing so when you get your scan it will def sink in then.

AbbeyElizabeth - How are you getting on?

Hopw everyone is well

 for all BFP in this thread xxxx


----------



## MrsJussiP

This will  be short ladies, I went for my scan and they said it is a empty sack and that they will rescan me next thursday to be 100% but I dont think it will be there, I am devastated  and havent stopped crying since I found out. Had to tell my DH over the phone as he is in afgan. He was crying to.

Has anyone been through this kind of thing? I never header of it till today x


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Evening ladies.

I hope your all ok. I will do personals soon I swear, got dinner cooking and I was desperate to call in. I hope everyone is looking after themselves.

Busy day doing wedding venue today. Cramping again and fluttering feelings in womb. No bleed. Had this three days now. CoupLe of very sharp feelings, enough to make me stand still. Been weeing loads, I have a FULL feeling in that lady area, bladder/womb.

Decided to call into clinc as was on my way home. Nurse said cramping could be a huge number of things, just to take paracetamol. She said not long till testing, she also answered a few little questions I had.

I told her I am weeing all the time. She said I could have a little water infection starting up, if worsens or starts to hurt to pee to see GP. But I don't think it is, as it is clear, doesn't hurt or smell. Told nurse I was also very bloated as the day goes on... (un button trousers after lunch time)

PlEASE can someone tell me when to expect a period? am I waiting a period you think? I was naughty and tested early, was neg. nurse commented on testing saying before 9th would be neg and to wait. Lol.

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Rnt

MrsJussiP,  I am so sorry honey   I'm afraid I have absolutely no knowledge of your experience so can't say anything other than how sorry I am. Take care xxx


----------



## Doofuz

Mrs Jussip, I am so sorry to hear that news, I couldn't imagine how you must be feeling. Have you got someone with you today that can give you a little comfort? All my thoughts and wishes are with you that they were wrong. Stay strong my love xx


----------



## Babydust76

Mrs JussiP, so sad to hear your news, you were a constant help to me throughout this cycle and pray that the rescan shows a full sack.  
As for hearing anything similar I have a friend who has just told us that she has lost the baby early because at her first scan there was just an empty sack. This is the fist time I had heard of this, but think it is when the eggs implants but doesn't continue to split properly. She did say she had lots of bleeding first tho, which is why she went for the scan, so if you haven't had that there is still a good chance it will be ok.
Will be thinking of you, hope you are ok    x x


----------



## MrsJussiP

Thanks ladies  

I dont know what to do, I'm feeling a bit better now, as I really dont want to drag myself down with it all. I wont to stay positive but I really dont think it will be there. I still have one nhs go left and will prob start in july. 

Its one of the hardest things I have ever been through and cant remember anything the nurse said, she had to tell my mum everything. I will be staying with my mum till next sunday, I have all my sisters and brother down here to. There all really upset to, all my sisters cried and said they could hear how broken I was in my crying (I would call it wailing) I'm just going to chill for the longest week of my life.

Hope everyone else is ok, and so many   for other ppls scans xxxx


----------



## chocbunny

MrsJussip I am so so sorry hon.  I never heard of that before but it just sounds so very cruel.  My thoughts are with you.  Please try and look after yourself.  I'm sorry I can't think of anything that will help you feel better or help the next 2 weeks go faster, but I'm glad you are staying with family and we are all here for you  
I'll keep this brief (for me!).  I just got a bit of blood when I wiped (sorry tmi).  I'lm 15 days past EC and 10dp5dt so isn't it far too late to be implantation bleeding?  Despite knowing it's not all over yet, I got really upset, I think because me and DH have had a big row again today for the first time in a while and I've just felt stress and toxicity and anxiety flooding through me for the first time since ET.  Couldn't blame the little ones if they didn't want to stick around  
I now can't decide whether to phone clinic in the morning or not - I've heard some ladies be told to up their progesterone - whether to poas tomorrow morning or not.  Help me ladies please, I just don't know what to do or think.  I really feel I've been handling this fine up til now but tomorrow is going to pass slowly


----------



## goldbunny

can,t type ptoperly on mobile thingy but hugs for choc and mrsj x


----------



## Milly198

Hi there,

Haven't posted on this thread since Feb when my cycle was cancelled. But chocbunny I wanted to offer you some reassurance.  I had short protocol cycle and also had some bleeding last Thursday (8dp5dt).  Got very upset and assumed it was all over, but tested on Friday morning just in case (3 days early) and got a bfp. Tested again on OTD Monday and still bfp, so clinic called me in for bloods on Mon and Wed, and they're ok, stopped bleeding on Tuesday. So don't dispair, apparently lots of things can cause bleeding and not all bad apparently. Definitely phone clinic and see what they say. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Xx


----------



## maybenow

Hi girls sorry to but in but we got a call from our clinic this morn that 3 eggs have fertilised. Is this a really low number? What are our chances now of them dying off and being left with none? Today is only day 1 
Only 5 out of the 6 eggs collected were mature


----------



## Variety

Hi just a quick one...

Maybenow... That is a good % to fertilise, if it's any help I had 17 eggs collected, 4 were immature, 12 fertilised and by ET I had 1 transferred and 2 frozen, and to have 2 frozen is good. It's scary how quickly the numbers can drop but quite normal.. it does only take 1! Keep the faith and big  
Even if they call you in for a 2 day transfer it doesn't mean they are any less viable/ quality than a 5 day transfer and I have read a lot of positive results from 2 day transfers!

Vx


----------



## cas1703

Hi Maybenow,

I only got three eggs and two fertilised   Had two put back and they were good quality ones but put back on a Day 3 transfer. I thnk they put them back early when you have a lower number to increase the chances.

Quallity not quantity is the key. My test should officially be Monday but having to wait until Tuesday but all is well  

Lots of Luck to you all x


----------



## longing4baby

Choc Bunny Hon i would test today.  No its not to late for implantation bleeding as my nurse told me they can hover around for 6 to 10 after transfer to get comfy.  

Mrs Jussip - I Really dont no what to say i never heard of this before.  But since i have googled it.  There is some very positive stories - worth reading honey  .

Cas - Good luck for testing for BFP x

Happy Easter to all our ladies xxx


----------



## butterfeena

Hi Maybenow,

I had 12 collected, 8 eggs injected but only 1 of them fertilise. I was so gutted and had a 2dt as there was no point in waiting. Am now sat here BFP on my OTD! You've actually had a v good percentage fertilise - the norm is around 50-60%. 

I will always wonder what happened to the other eggs and why they didnt make it but the one that did seem keen to stick around  

Hope this helps
x


----------



## xemmax

Mrs Jessip so sorry,it's so hard as our dreams come tru then is taken away so quick.I have heard of this it happened to my friend on a natural cycle.she was 9 weeks felt and looked it too on scan date empty.devasted for you.must b the longest week for u.bet ur family r looking after u.I really hope that scan nxt week is positive.x
Longing4baby my scan is also 23rd april so nervous
I have had brown spotting today but doc says it is common implantation bleeding but surely at 17dpo on a 5 day bladtocyst this should have happened earlier.really worried now am goin to miscarry


----------



## mnu

Hi Ladies
Sorry I've been offline for such a long time and I've not had the chance to read back. I have OHSS and been in hospital for over a week. Finally got sent home Wednesday but still not 100% but at least I'm able to get little sleep as it seems the fluid in my lungs have gone down. My tummy has increased so much I look like i'm very pregnant - I put on over 7kg in few days and this hasn't shifted. There is no "cure" just need to wait for my body to do it's thing naturally.

But the good news side I've had tests after tests - including blood test and it's a


----------



## xemmax

congrats mnu.look after urself ohss can get worse during pregnancy,lots of water.bet ur right bloated i had it.felt like i needed to pop.least ur in good hands at hospital x


----------



## Rnt

mnu      
I'm sorry you have been suffering and have OHSS I did worry when my PUPO Pal went AWAL  
Congratulations on your   hopefully the next 9 months will go smoothly xxx


----------



## longing4baby

Oh Mnu poor u.  Take care of yourself.  My tummy is still so swollen.

Xenmax im sur u cant wait to scan. Mine at 9am in the morning i need to be left at 6.30 so early start. what about u?

Mrs jussip - Hope you are taking care.

Chocbunny   for you hun x

Big Congrats Butterfea xxx

 for evryone xxx  Happy easterxx


----------



## chocbunny

Well the bleeding got worse and worse yesterday so I was prepared for it and just feel a bit numb this morning since getting my 
Devastated yesterday and still can't understand what went wrong with 2 blastos on board but I'll be fine. 
Genuinely happy for all those with BFPs and scans and good luck to all those still starting treatment and on 2ww.
Thank you for all the support.  Take care of yourselves and happy easter.


----------



## goldbunny

thinking of you chocbunny.


----------



## Rnt

Choc bunny - I'm sorry, take care honey x


----------



## cullohill

Chocbun - so so sorry truly devastated for you   big   thoughts are with you xxx

mnu - i know exactly how you feel i had 10 days in hospital gaining 10kg, its horrible isn't it. It does take its time but eventually goes down i've now lost 2 1/2 stone and back to normal weight with slight tummy but nearly back to normal flatness. I would say it took a good 8-9 days before started to feel more normal and still get tired now 11 days after being discharged. Huge congrats on your bfp i had bloods done too did you have them every other day to see how much increased?? Hope you feel better soon xxx

xxx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

MrsJussiP - so sorry to hear about your scan - life can be so cruel sometimes   sending you big  

Chocbunny - so sorry to hear you've had a BFN     to you too...

Mnu - sorry to hear you've not been well BUT - congrats on your BFP!!!!!  Seems quite a lot on this thread have been affected by OHSS - I thought it was supposed to be highly rare - now am getting worried!!

Cas - not long til OTD now!   for a good result for you...

xemmax - sending   your way - hope you aren't worrying too much...

Everyone else -   and  

AFM - have been taking the metformin for a few days now - no major side effects which is great - am due to go in for first scan on Wed and to start injections - so exciting!!!

Jen xxx


----------



## longing4baby

Chocbunny im so sorry iot didnt work out for you this time.   you find a way through this time.  take care honey will be thinking of ya xxx


----------



## butterfeena

for chocbunny, really sorry it wasn't better news for you.

Mnu, rest up and hope you feel more comfy soon, congrats on your BFP.

Xxx


----------



## mnu

Thanks ladies.

Cullohill - thanks for sharing. Gosh sounds like i have good few days before i'm feeling normal again. Checked my weight today and it has gone down by 0.5kg but actual tummy size is still the same. Yes I had the blood test every other day and the hcg level approx. doubled. Have another follow up scan next week.  Did you eat anything specific to help with your recovery? I had low protien levels so am eating loads of chicken.

Jblox78 - yeah, I read only about 10% get ohss but maybe it seems like there are quite a few of us.


----------



## carol610

Hello girls, happy easter weekend to you all.  

Just wanted to send big hugs     to chocbunny and mrs jp -    so so sorry it hasnt worked out for you both, I can't imagine how you must be feeling!

MNU - I had to read through your posts twice and was ever so confused..... I thought you'd had a BFN and suddenly its       CONGRATULATIONS... Its a mare that you've had the dreaded OHSS but WOWEEE!  I really hope you feel better soon so you can enjoy the moment more!

AFM, well its official - I am totally sick of this downregging malarky.  Thank goodness I start stimms        T O N I G H T    Its been a tough ol' week as my bestest bud had 12-wk scan to find it was a m/c and my grandfather died during the early hours of this morning, so its been emotional to say the least not made easier with these damned drugs!!!  I had to go to work this morning and someone said a slightly careless remark to me and I totally let rip    and then burst into tears        in front of two customers  .....  eeeeek!  I think that rumours are going to start that I am a woman on the edge.  I havent told anyone at work about tx and so will just have to blame workload stress!!!!    

Am hoping the Easter bunny tommorrow is going to start bringing a little more positive news.  I think it will as I believe in the cosmos and Karma and all that, and its supposed to be that when a life extinguishes a new one will start, so hopefullly there'll be two BFP's for some of us soon!!!!


----------



## goldbunny

sorry to hear about your grandfather carol. i think you could be right about the cosmos/karma thing. x


----------



## carol610

Thanks Goldbunny, ooooo I've just sent you a message on the other April-May thread! Didnt realise you were loitering on this one too hahaha xx


----------



## cullohill

Happy Easter hope the Easter bunny has been kind to you all 

mnu - yes unfortunately it does take time seem to take a while for swelling to go then all of a sudden starts to decrease bit quicker i'm still up 2-3 times a night weeing as thats how it all comes out! my hcg did same doubled every other day which they said was good. i've drank plenty of water and yes high protein as much as i can really as told that was good to help blood retain fluid so meat and fish. i had scan on day i left but could only see sack which said could be pregancy sack but it was too ealry really to see as only 5 wks, got scan next wk which will be 7wks so fingers crossed. how far will you be on your next scan?? make sure you rest loads thats best way of recovery and hope you recovery well xx

hope everyone else is doing well  

only 4 nights til my scan now just hoping it will be positive so nervous had bit of wobble this morning feeling really scared and negative, but had nice day with family which cheered me up and trying to keep spirits up. Back to work on tues   been off so long be strange going back going to try do things slowly not catch up on everything straight away. at least it may make time go a bit quicker!!

 to all xxx


----------



## MrsJussiP

Hello everyone

I hope your all ok? Not really been on here as have been in a really bad place since my scan, have another scan on thursday, and just praying they have some good news. I know its not very likely, but i've read loads of storys about what has happened to me and some of them had a tilted uterus like mine and they say that that can make it very hard to see the baby at a 7 week scan. So i'm hoping and praying against all odds of what i've been told that maybe just maybe they got it wrong    I dont think I can accept it all just yet either, as I still feel so pregnant, it just makes no sense to me right now, and I'm struggling to cope with it all   

Choco bunny lots of hugs hun


----------



## jblox78

MrsJussiP - keeping everything crossed for you that they have got it wrong this time    

Let us know how you get on...

Jen xxx


----------



## Babydust76

MrsjussiP     for you on your next scan.
Chocbunny   hopefully it will be second time lucky for us. I plan on getting lots of practice in next few months before starting again in June   
Culohill good luck for your scan, hopefully a strong and healthy heartbeat for you  
Carol hope stimms go well and you lots of lovely follies. 

AFM down time for couple months, determined not to return to old obsession over date counting. Very hard but drove me and hubby  

X x


----------



## JosieSmith1

So so sorry to hear your news MrsJussiP

So sorry Chocbunny too

Congratulations MNP!!

Carole610 what an awful time you’re having! I hope things pick up soon

Not a lot of news from me.  Got absolutely no symptoms so I’m pretty sure I’m not pg.  I’m preparing myself for bad news on Friday, whereas DH is trying to stay positive, which I can understand, but I’m worried he’s going to be really hurt.  Anyway, been discussing next options, and with our chances, or lack of with OVF, I don’t think I can go through a second cycle. So I’m considering donor eggs. It’s something I need to get my head around, but I think it’s going to be our best chance


----------



## cas1703

Hi Everyone,

Just a quickie - I will read back later tonight and do some personals - still in shock.

Test day - It's a BIG FAT POSITIVE. I managed to hold out and waited until clinic tested me. I had no symptoms either way - yes or no and then all of a sudden my body changed shaped on Sunday and I wanted to eat and I thought Oh ER!!!!

JosieSmith1  -  I can vouch that no symptons does not mean your are/are not pg. I felt nothing - no cramps, twitches, changes in breast, feeling that AF was on way or anything and I got the result I wanted today  

I had no idea of what the outcome would be and had no expectations (that's how I got around it in my head) and I have been really chilled all the way through. TBH I have had a really easy ride and it hasn't interfered with my life in any way shape or form and I consider myself to be very lucky    considering this is 1st go, only 2 eggs and my age!!

Now the hard bit - the next 8 weeks which I think will be more of a challange. Having my dating scan a week late as will be on holiday relaxing  

Check back in later x


----------



## longing4baby

cas -   on you  .  There is a pregnancy club on the other page if you want to move over.

Carol - hope you are feeling better soon.

Best of luck to everyone i will be checking in on yous on a daily basis x


----------



## carol610

Hi gals,
Its a lot quieter on this thread these days hahaha!  I think Jen and me are the last to rock! Anyhows, big big   to mrs jp and am wishin gyou all the luck in the world for your scan on Thurs.  For josie too, like Cas says, you might not necessarily get any symptoms and its not over till its over so try to be   but big   to you too duing this horrible wait!


Cullo - glad you are starting to feel better after your horrendous ordeal!

   C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s    cas on your     whoop whoop 

AFM, well I feel much better on the stimming meds than the downreg ones.  Just done day 4 injection so just under a week to go till scan day on monday to see if these ovaries of mine have actually produced anything.  Scan will be at 9.45 and then grandads funeral is at 12.30.  Am hoping its good news on the scan-front or I will be an emotional mess later on!!!! eeeekkk.

Lots of love and hugs to all that need it, am thinking of you all   

xxx


----------



## JosieSmith1

Congratulations Cas!!!      Sending sticky thoughts your way.  It's encouraging to hear you had no symptoms.  I have to say though, I'm absolutely starving and can't stop eating, I'm just assuming I'm bored, but maybe not  

Carole I hope your scan goes well, and hope your Grandad's funeral is ok, well, you know what I mean

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok


----------



## cas1703

Evening Ladies,

Hosiesmith - How's the eating? My appetite has increased somewhat but I am trying to fend it off with drinking water. I am still drinking 3litres of water a day which helps. I did try to eat a yoghurt this morning but it tasted different and took me 1/2 hour to eat a little pot.

Carol610 - Good Luck with your scan. From me, I would try not to get over anxious about the first scan. I only just scraped in on quantity and size and them b y the trigger shot scan my follicles had gone mad  I see you are on the same strength as me so a good dosage - lots of luck x

Babydust - Chillin!!! Just relax and try not to think too much x

MrsJussieP - Thinking of you x

Cullohill - Good luck for your first scan tomorrow. Exciting times 

AFM - Big boobs have appeared overnight and sore underneath. Am enjoying that feeling of Dolly Parton   xx


----------



## jblox78

Evening Ladies!

Congratulations Cas!!! 

MrsJussiP - thinking of you - hope you get a good result tomorrow...

JosieSmith - hang in there!!

Carol - hope you managed your grandad's funeral ok and that your scan went well...

AFM - had first scan today and am to start menopur injections tomorrow and cetrotide on Saturday...  Next scan booked in for a week today!  Am excited but nervous...

 to all...

Jen xxx


----------



## KELZ29

Hello ladies,
I am new to this site lol
I am doing my first cycle of ivf now, cant believe it to be honest, its all happening so fast! 
i have been doing the buserelin injections for just over 2 weeks now, had my first scan yesterday, all was fine so they reduced my buserelin dose from 0.5 to 0.25 thank god, my hormones and emotions have been a nightmare on this. lol  poor husband!I started my gonal f last night, the only thing i was wondering was how many injections do you get out of 1 gonal f epi pen?
i have my pre-op on monday 16th   ready for my egg collection on mon 23rd, so i really dont have long. its so exciting but scary at the same time! 
We have been waiting for this time to come for over 9 years.
Fingers crossed for us all ladies.


----------



## JosieSmith1

Hi everyone, just a quick one from me today I'm afraid.  I'm dreading tomorrow, I'm just so scared if it's a negative it could all be over.  My clinic just told me that the waiting list for DE-IVF is 'a considerable length of time'   I honestly don't know what I'll do if I get a BFN tomorrow


----------



## cullohill

morning ladies just a quick one had my scan this morning and all was find but bit of a shock to find out there are two little ones!! i was told in hospital that from my bloods it would be a single so hadn't for a momenet thought it could be twins, but i have pictures to prove it  
very excited but now even more nervous as risks higher of everything, going to try stay postive and hope next few weeks then months fly past and i have two healthy babies xxx

hope you scan went ok MrsJ

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

wow cullohill that's VERY EXCITING!


----------



## Babydust76

Cullohill am very,very excited for you       

Josie, best of luck for your test tomoro    for your BFP

Kelz, welcome, there are loads and lovely, helpful ladies on here with probably all symptoms, and lack of them, that you could ask for.   that your treatment is successful! 

Cas,  yay!!! on your BFP    am very Jel of your new Dolly Partons!! LOL  

MrsJussiP   that your scan went well today, with a positive result   

AFM lovely sunny day, making most of actually being able to dig, mow and doing the garden? Lovely x


----------



## MrsJussiP

Hey ladies, my scan is at 15.10, I'm trying to get ready, but just keep crying. I feel like my whole world has crashed around me, I'm praying they got it wrong but have a horrible feeling they havent. Its the hardest thing i've ever had to go through and hope it never happens to anyone on here  

I dont know what I'm going to do if its deffo over for this pregnancy, I'm struggling to cope as it is   All I know is that we will prob be doing our second go in july. I just dont want to give up on this one until I know for sure it deffo all over.

I'll post on here when I get back and let you all know the outcome xx


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Cullohill - MASSIVE congratulations - that is wonderful news!!!!!

MrsJussiP - am thinking of you and       there is a little person-to-be hiding in there...

AFM - did first Menopur injection this morning - impressed DH and myself by just getting on with it - no drama!  It wasn't painful although it has been a little itchy and achy since....  Am keeping up with my water and high protein...

 to all...

Jen xxx


----------



## carol610

Hi girls, thanks for your well wishes for my grandpops.

           for mrs JP today            

welcome Kelz to the thread!  It does go quite quickly when you finally start the treatment..... i found it was all the waiting around prior to it all that seemed to take an age!

Jen - congrats on starting stimming.  Can't believe youre only a few days behind me now...I seemed to be downregging forever!  I too am on lots of water, milk and pineapple juice  haha..... I'm never off the loo!  Am also eating lots of protein like chicken, salmon and eggs as well as a handful of brazil nuts daily.  I have to say that the weight is starting to creep on!!!!!

Josie - fingers crossed that its a BFP this time around and you dont have to think about the DE option.  You're in the same boat as me re AMH & FSH levels.  My sister says that she'd donate to me if I needed it but after going through all these drugs and knowing about all the side effects, I'm not sure I could ask her now!

Cullo - WOOOOAAAAHHHHH  t w i n s    I guess its like buses... you wait for ages then two come at the same time     .  Massive congrats to you and I'm sure you'll be fine.  They seem like fighters after all as they've stuck there through all the OHSS so far!! 

AFM, well it's day 6 of stimming today.  Felt really tired yesterday and my headache returned (still here now).  I have started to feel minor twinges in both ovaries, or at least I think I am but I could just have brainwashed myself into thinking that haha so am feeling relatively positive that something is going on down there (famous last words!).  Am getting sick of visiting the loo with all this drinking   

baby dust and good luck to all that need it      
xxx


----------



## JosieSmith1

MrsJ I am   they got it wrong.  Best of luck honey

I'm leaving work now till Tuesday and I'm buying my tests on the way home.  If I'm not on tomorrow it's negative.  If it's positive I'll come straight on and let you know


----------



## MrsJussiP

Well its not good news for me, they told me that the baby stopped at 6 weeks. I've got another scan on thursday next week, as I said i'm not ready to do anything just yet. I would rather m/c naturally, then have it forced. They told me we can try again in june. And also that we have to look at it in a good way that I even got pregnant, so I now have a 10% greater chance of getting pregnant next time. But I am thinking of fighting to have 2 eggs put back, as I think they lower my chances of going full term. Hope everyone is ok and doing well xxxxxxx


----------



## Rnt

Mrsjussip -   hunny.  You sound very strong x take really good care of yourself xxx


----------



## goldbunny

hug for mrsJP


----------



## chocbunny

MrsJussiP, oh honey I am so sorry    I think you are invredibly brave to come on here with such strength so soon after this news.  We are all here for you    
Take care of yourself


----------



## MrsJussiP

Thank You Ladies

I think its best to let people know what's happened, as I didn't know it could, I always thought m/c came with bleeding and pain, but I've had nothing. I'm still feeling very pregnant, so it's made everything harder. I wish I'd known, I would never have gone in there feeling as excited as I did and it wouldn't have been as shocking as it was. I've lost a part of me that I'll never get back, I'm making a memory box and doing a lantern tomorrow to say goodbye. Everything is harder with my husband not being here and he wont be back till June and then for only 2 weeks, so will have to go through it on my own again  

I'll prob not be on here much from now till June, as I find it to hard right now, but I hope everyone gets what they want, and for anyone having to try again lets hope we're all lucky next time


----------



## Rnt

MrsjussieP,


I am so sorry, take cater of yourself honey
Xxx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Dear MrsJussiep

Im So sorry to have heard your news    Ive not been on for awhile and is so shocked to hear. You are very strong and i can imagine that this is so much harder to cope with while your dh is away. It really is a cruel cruel game    There really is nothing i could say to make this any easier for you appart from saying ill be thinking of you and that we are here for you whenever you need to talk   Keep fighting in what you believe in and best of luck for the future and take care of yourself    

Love
Carole xx


----------



## cullohill

MrsJ - i am   for you i was thinking of you all day yesterday hoping that you had a good scan if i could send you one of mind i really would as having two now seems very greedy and unfair. i want to thank you for sharing everything on here as i felt much better prepared going for my scan yest and was ready for good or bad news and that is thanks to you. I hope you've got some good freinds and family around to support you through this and i     that next time your wish comes true xxxx

carole610 - hope your headaches subside and your twinges increase  it must seem like a long way off but the end will soon be in sight   it all goes well. Yes buses its starting to sink in a bit now, lets hope they stay strong like you say they hung on in there was i was very poorly  xx

jblox - thanks yes starting to sink in, well done on your first menopur injection hope the rest go as smoothly and your lovely follies grow grow grow xx

babydust - thank you it's so lovely the support and well wishes on here it has made the whole journey so much more bearable. Jealous of your green fingers always have good intentions but end up putting it off to do something else, luckily mum comes down and helps i'll come home from work and they'll be pot freshly planted with pretty pansies  xx

not much more news from me really think news sinking in my mum and MIL are so happy and excited which is lovely, keep having waves of feeling quite poorly just hope they don't increase too much!!  going to stay positive SIL told me its good to talk to them so been doing that regularly just trying to make sure i'm on my own 

 to everyone else hope you're keeping well xxx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Morning Ladies

Cullohill - TWINS Yeah!!!!!  ^spin ^ Im so happy for you  

Carol610 - Keep staying positive - It helps a great deal when you believe in yourself

Chocbunny - Im so sorry to hear your news   Take care of yourself and best of luck on your next step  

Kelz - Welcome on and good luck on your tx

Jblox - Glad youre doing well with your injections and they continue to run smoothly  

Longing, Lauriebean, Milly, Mnu, and Cas -        On your  
Can i Join yous??    

AFM - Well girls i managed to wait till my otd yesterday at the hospital and got myself a   Iam so happy and relieved but still not sunk in yet.
Im sorry to have not shared my news yesterday but had to go and share news with family and never got home till late and by then i was knackered lol  I really wasnt sure what the result was going to be i had all the symptoms only in the past 4 days when i had no appetite and then all of a sudden i felt hungry instantly and felt sick and light headed from it, my boobies are argony in bed and worse first thing when i got up and tummy is still really bloated at that point i thought it was ohss   I had even bought a kit to test the night before but was too scared to and its still now in its package   Well im now going to try and enjoy every minute of this pregnancy as i know i will not get this oppertunity again so bring on all the good and bad symtoms and ill be grateful i have this chance   (happy tears)

Love to all the girls ive not mentioned personaly

Love 
Carole xx


----------



## Babydust76

Congrats Carol yay!!!'       lots of rest now till first scan. Make sure you're taken care of x x


----------



## wishingalways

Congrats carole great news.  X x x


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Just popping back to say hello and congratulations the ladies that have got their BFP and to those that haven't I'm really sorry your dreams haven't been answered yet! But truly believe it will happen for you! 

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## carol610

Morning all,

Congratulations Carole, Whoop whoop    on your BFP.  I'm now hoping that the name Carole is lucky in this game!!     

mrs JP... am thinking of you honey at this really difficult time.      Take care of yourself and I wish you all the best for June!

Hi Jen & kelz - how are my stimming buddies doing?

AFM, well its day 9 of stimming today.  Had a bit of a mare on Friday night as had volunteered myself to babysit my 3yr old niece at my sisters house and all was going well until bath time when I discovered she had some nasty looking red spots on her back and tummy.  By Saturday monring, she was entirely covered and the Doctor has confirmed it is chicken pox.    Argghhhhh!!!    A fretful phone call to my mother to see if i'd had it before followed which she couldnt 100% recall if I had or not, but thought probably.  Then another call to 111 who said if Ive had it, no worries as very unlikely to get it again unless for some reason the drugs I'm taking have suppressed my immune system.  My DPs mum says he has not had it.  OMG..... what to do now.  Do I just go with fate and if I get it I get it, or do i mention it to the clinic and risk them cancelling.  TBH, I'm leaning towards fate.  I have my progress scan tomorrow morning.  What do you think?    

As if this job isnt hard enough!!!!

xx


----------



## september

hi all
i'm new here. just wanna share my experience. it's my first ivf treament, got 1 (13mm) follicle only on day 6 stimulation. we decided to go proceed with the collection. day 10 got another 13mm. ....


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hi Girls

Thanks for all the kind wishes   Still cant get my head round it

Carol610 - Oh what a nightmare!!! This happened to me 7 years ago with my nephew a week before my wedding and like you neither of my parents could remember if i had chickenpox but if you call your gp they should be able to tell you, but my one didn't have it on record but reassured me that if i hadn't caught it by now then i might be immune to it. I know you want to leave it to fate and not tell the clinic but then you might always have that worry and doubt that if something goes wrong you will always wonder if only. Whats a couple of weeks wait compared to it not working out towards what we have been longing for   Im sorry if i sound a bit harsh there   or maybe just looking at it in an overly cautious way. Good luck on your scan tomorrow   Oh hope Carole is a lucky name   Sending you lots of luck 

love carole xx


----------



## goldbunny

carole 610 - if you've been exposed to chicken pox does that mean you could pass it on to the nurses or other patients in the clinic? that's kinda scary.. there may be nothing to worry about but i hate the idea that people could be being exposed to risks without knowing. surely you have to tell them so they at least have a chance?


----------



## CaroleMartin

As far as i know Carol would have to have the spots to pass it on.....So i dont think there is any worries.


----------



## carol610

Hi Carole & goldbunny,

My mum called me again today and after discussions with my dad they are certain that I've had it already so nothing to worry about.  The NHS info line yesterday told me that it usually takes at least 10 days from exposure to the virus to get symptoms such as visible spots, and a person is only contagious 2-days before getting spots until they 'crust' over (NICE!) so since I am day 9 stimming now, even if I were likely to get it (which I'm almost certainly not) then i wouldnt be contagious until after ET so would not put anyone else at risk.

Phewwww!!!!


----------



## goldbunny

that's good news


----------



## longing4baby

Morning ladies.

Carolm & Cullohill congrats on your BFP  .  Im going between this thread and the pregnancy tread yous so come over aswell.

Mrs j - im so sorry for you.

hows everyelse getting on?


----------



## cullohill

where's the pregnancy thread i had bit of search but couldn't see    xx


----------



## carol610

Just a quick one from me re scan this morning.  I've 4 follicles, 2 in each side and all around 10-11mm.  They've upped my dose to maximum (450) and re-scan booked for Wed am.  I'm happy enough with that.  Was really worried this morning that there'd be nothing at all and it would be game over for me to ever have children, but we're still in with a  chance so I can't ask for anything more than that.  Fingers crossed that they continue to grow for the rest of the week!

x


----------



## cas1703

Hi Carol610,

That's exactly where I was at on my first scan and two days later they had grown to 19mm+ so I'm sure you will be OK.

Lots of Luck x


----------



## carol610

Ahhh thank you cas for letting me know that.  I am keeping it in mind that you had 4 follies too and got a BFP so am hoping that its a lucky number!!!  xx


----------



## longing4baby

hi carol

I only had 6 follices and all 6 fertilised and i had a 2day transfer so i thought my luck was up but i got my BFP  .


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

I haven't posted in a while but have been checking up on all your progress!

Carol - great news on your follies - keep us posted on how you get on tomorrow...

MrsJussiP - so sorry to hear about your scan - I had everything crossed for you - hope that you and DH manage to get your BFP next time round  

Welcome september!!!

CaroleM - how are you getting on?  

AFM - Day 6 of stims and first progress scan tomorrow - have been getting on OK with the injections - they are slightly more difficult to get in now though!!  The nurse said at our last appointment that if all is going well the earliest date for EC would be Friday although I don't think I'll be ready - am not overly bloated and AF only ended a couple of days ago so think I'll need a bit more time for my lining to thicken up...  We'll see what they say tomorrow though...

 to all!

Jen xxx


----------



## JosieSmith1

Hi all, just a quickie as I'm at work.  My test was negative and it's been a hard weekend.  DH took it very badly.  I've been weighing up my options and although the clinic offered me another cycle, I need to decide if I'm going to do it again or if I'm going to wait for a donor.  But it turns out there's another clinic nearby that can offer me short protocol, which is apparently more successful for people with low amh, which I have.  So I'm hoping to get a referral to them tomorrow from my GP and fingers crossed I could start my next cycle by June, possibly even earlier.  So, now that my first IVF is over, I don't really belong on this thread


----------



## Rnt

JosieSmith, I am sorry for your negative result.  I do hope the short protocol works for you xx


----------



## CaroleMartin

Afternoon girls

Josiesmith - Im sorry its a result that you werent looking for. Take care of yourself and dh  

Carol -   Your follies continue to grow nicely  

Longing- i might take a wee peek later but still cant get my head round it that im pregnant  

Jblox - Jen Thats great youve got your scan tomorrow, its all happening very fast now  Keep me posted how you get on.  Sorry havent got back to you sooner been getting it rough, continuous nausea feeling all weekend then yesterday couldnt keep anything down. To be honest with you im quite glad im having symtoms coz atleast i know its working and the little one/s are still here   Got my letter through for the date of scan 14th May and maybe by then youll be going up on the same day for your otd  

Speak Soon everyone 
Carole xx


----------



## carol610

Longing - thanks hun.. every good news story helps to keep my   so many thanks!!

jen - if all goes well with me, I'll be looking at EC on Fri, Sat or Mon hopefully.  Got my second scan tommorrow at 8.15am, what time are you in?  Good luck.

Josie - so sorry to hear that news.  Was really hoping it had worked for you after the disappointment of not goig through the whole IVF thing.  Fingers crossed that the short protocol works for you.  Take care of yourself!     

Carolem - poor you with all the nausea.  I hope it eases off for you, but then again, I hope not because of what it means (if you know what I mean).  How many did you have put back - perhaps you're feeling really sick cos there's two eeeeek hahaha


----------



## MrsJussiP

Hey laides, little update from me, had a scan monday morning and they said there was something wrong with my left tube. I was rushed in for an operation that day and they have found out that my left tube is blocked by scar tissue and is also stuck to my ovary they said it is really bad and that tube will never work. I also had a DnC done to get rid of the sack. They have said that It will be very unlikely that I will get pregnant naturally. Been through some right crap lately xxx


----------



## carol610

Ohhhh mrs jp im so sorry to hear that. you really have been through some bad times for sure.  I'm on my phone so cant send you pretty hugs and things but know that im sending you them all!!!! Im sure that all this bad stuff now means that you are going to get a good spell soon and im sure that your dream WILL come true soon. xxxxxx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

MrsJussiP - sorry to hear you've had to go through more heartache - hopefully this means your are due some good luck soon... 

Carol610 - how did you get on this morning?

CaroleM - hope the nausea eases soon   at least you're suffering for a good cause!  

JosieSmith - sorry to hear you didn't get a good result - here's hoping your next cycle is successful  

AFM - my scan this morning went well - showed one follicle at 17mm and one at 16mm with a few at between 12 and 14mm so they have said that if my bloods come back good I will be ready for EC on Friday!!  If not it will be Monday...  Will know by 4pm whether I've to do trigger shot tonight... 

Jen xxx


----------



## goldbunny

hugs for mrsjp and josie. 
josie stay with any threads you want x   
  sending positive energy    sorry things haven't worked out right now i hope the future holds better.


----------



## carol610

Jen, scan this morning not so positive.  Still got 4 follies plus a cyst now too.  Follies have hardly grown any.  Were 10-11mm on Monday (day 10) and now only 11-12.5mm (day 12).  Womb lining gone from 6.8 to 8.6.  Back again on Friday morning to see if theyve perked up, but its looking like we're at risk of them cancelling the cycle as the longer you stim for, the quality of the eggs drops off apparently     

I'm glad its looking good for you though, fingers crossed the bloods are good to go!  

xx


----------



## goldbunny

eek carol sending you       lots of follie energy hope they perk up a bit x


----------



## carol610

Thanks Gold bunny x


----------



## CaroleMartin

Hello Ladies

Carol - Sorry scan didnt go as well as it was planned but keep staying positive its crazy how quickly they can change in a few days.   Positive thoughts = Positive results fingers and toes crossed for you.

MrsJussip - Sorry to hear it was more bad news   Ill   all this bad luck quickly goes away and you get the result that you have been longing for  

Jblox - Jen me and dh is getting soooo excited for you. Great sizes too!! I think you will get your trigger shot tonight  The clinic is quite sharp with there phone calls so hopefully they wont keep you long. Please keep me updated  

Afm - Well dinner didnt stay down,breakfast didnt stay down and now waiting to see if lunch that i have been trying to eat for the last 20mins will lol All the joys but still havent put me off food  

Love 
Carole xx


----------



## jblox78

Carol - get your hot water bottle out and have a warm bath for the next couple of nights - I was told that keeping your tummy warm helps your follies to grow - also try not to eat / drink anything straight from the fridge - if you are having a sandwich / salad try to have soup with it - chicken soup is meant to be very good for you...  Hopefully those follies will grow grow grow!!  

Thanks CaroleM - will let you know if I hear from them...  Hope your lunch stays in your tummy!!  

Jen xxx


----------



## carol610

Ive already been doing the hot water bottle and baths. will give hot not cold food a go too. am thinking ill do a long walk with the dogs later to get the blood pumping! X


----------



## jblox78

Well Ladies,

I had the call from the hospital and I've to do trigger shot at 10.30pm tonight and to go in at 10am on Friday for EC!!!

I told my boss this afternoon and he has been fantastic.  My original plan was to call in sick and not tell him unless I had to but the thought of having to call in sick every day I want to stay off was stressing me out - he is so lovely I really didn't want to lie to him...  Feel like a weight has been lifted!

Carol - am keeping everything crossed for you - enjoy your walk...

Jen xxx


----------



## Rnt

Jen - good luck with the trigger shot tonight and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow xxx


----------



## MrsJussiP

Hey everyone 

How are you all? I'm finally back at my mum's after 3 days in hospital. The operation went well and feeling good, but that could be down to all the pain meds as they make me feel off my face lol. 

They said that my left tube is buggered but my right is fine, just so angry that its taken nearly 5 years and for me to m/c for them to notice this.

In a way I'm glad I know what's been the problem now. They said it shouldn't affect our IVF and that we can start that after I have had 2 periods, so I think it'll prob be august when we start again.

Josie you do belong here, as theres a lot of us that will be starting again about the same time, so keep us up to date with how things r going for you, I also think its nice to be able to come here when you feel down. lots of hugs hun


----------



## carol610

Mrs JP, glad you are feeling a bit better and I'm sure mom will look after you.  What a mare youve been through, but like you said I'm sure we'll all be sticking around here for a while for moral support!


----------



## longing4baby

morning ladies

I book early scan last night as i had alot of pain on monday thought i was M/c again.  But i have very enlarge cysts all 9 of them the are the large that they are rubbing off each other.  anyway they could see my womb or anything on scan for at Ileast 10 mins as they couldnt get round the cyst so very scary time.  but its TWINS - so carol plz dont be dis heartened di you try accupuncture i swear by it?

Mrs Jussip - glad to hear you are recovering and praying for you next treatment 

Carolm - MS is hard i no i have it all day long!

Jlbox - i think you donw the right thing as it is hard to know what to do   for your treatment


----------



## goldbunny

twins!   fantastic!


----------



## carol610

Wow longing T W I N S how exciting.  That’s the second set so far on here isn’t it?  Whoop whoop

Well, its good news for me today from scan #3.  There are now 6 follies, sizes 17.5, 16.5, 13.5, 11.5 and a couple under 10.  Lining is 10.8.  They have booked me in for EC on Tuesday 9am, which gives an extra day or so for the smaller ones to catch up hopefully.

I’ve been having acupuncture weekly since end of February.  Just got back from a session and am feeling a little woozy so think I will have an afternoon nap as I’m off today.  I’ve decided to take annual leave from today until Sun 29th……… I almost as relieved about that as I was about the scan news haha


----------



## jblox78

Great news carol!

Longing - congratulations you must be so excited!!

AFM - EC went well - we got 6 eggs so here's hoping they're getting jiggy as we speak! Don't really remember the procedure and am now lying on the couch tired and only slightly crampy...



Jen x x


----------



## CaroleMartin

Evening Ladies

Mrsjessip - Great to know youre getting looked after and on the mend.  That all goes well in aug

Longing - TWINS YEAH!!!!!   Has it sank in yet? Did you have any inkling that it was going to be twins? Im sorry for being nosey just curious as i have two put back in and i have a weird feeling that there might be two even though on my otd the clinic said from the blood test level they think it might just be one.   

Carol - Great news that your foliies behaved in the end and   that the little ones catches up.

Jen - Hope theyre   over the weekend   

Rnt - How are you  

Night night everyone
Carole xx


----------



## MrsJussiP

Hey everyone

congrats on the twins Longing that's amazing  so happy for you

Well I'm finally able to walk down the stairs on my own, n feeling less pain everyday. Starting to cope with the m/c now and in a way if it hadn't have happened then they would have never have noticed this. I spoke to my mum about what the doctor's said when I came out of surgery. Turns out they think I was born with this, they told my mum that my tube is all twisted and scared, also attached to my ovary and bends behind my uterus. This has NEVER been noticed before. So I am very very angry with all my doctors that have never done anything to investigate what is wrong with me all these years. I could have had IVF years ago, as all the other treatments are redundant with me.  I also want to know how they didn't see this going through the IVF, I had so many scans, how is it possible to miss such a big thing, my ovary isn't in the right place for a start so you think they would have noticed during egg collection and mentioned it to me! Deffo going to be kicking off at my next appointment and putting in complaints about all the other hospitals and doctors that have neglected me.  I'm so furious that I want to scream!


----------



## chocbunny

Hey ladies,
Well!  I just got home last night after being admitted to hospital on Tuesday with severe abdominal pains.  Naturally I assumed it was a problem with my ovaries following the cycle so for 2 days had been following the advice of my clinic taking painkillers and taking it easy on the sofa - turns out I had a particularly bad case of appendicitis!  
I have a lot of questions now about how long it had been infected in there (I had similar permanent pains in my right hand side during the last days of my 2ww), whether it was triggered by the drugs or the poking around, could it have affected my chances of getting a positive result and can't help thinking I'll be a lot less likely to accept all the twinges and cramps and pain of the next cycle knowing how serious this all turned.
Sorry not to do personals (MrsJussiP, I'm really sorry you have been through so much and Longing, twins woohoo!) but just wanted to let you know the update and please stress to you whether you've had a positive or negative cycle to all to keep an eye on your symptoms.  My clinic are lovely but when I wasn't pregnant and they knew it couldn't be OHSS they were fine for me to wait at home with the pain for days before they would schedule in a scan, never even suggesting I go to my GP incase it was anything other than IVF-related.  I won't go into the gross details but it leaked in there and could have been fatal: scary stuff!
Best wishes to you all and probably see some of you at the next cycle!


----------



## goldbunny

choc! that sounds painful i hope you feel better soon. xx you're right about the symptoms thing. i think it's all a bit of a minefield, during tx you don't want to mention symptoms in case it stops the tx, or you assume that they are caused by it, but really it could be anything. I sometimes wish i had gone to medical school!


----------



## carol610

Hi Girls, long time no speak!!!  

Mrs JP - it just keeps on coming at you my luv doesnt it?  You poor thing.  However, at least it has FINALLY been discovered now and they can bear this in mind next time.  I'm a little disconcerted though that you're at the same hospital (Liverpool Womens) as me and they missed something like this  during your scans and egg collection. Then again, I think maybe the tubes are hard to see unless they have the dye in them so they wouldnt have been looking.  Did you not have a lap & dye/hycosy exam during your investigations?  I really do wish you all the best of luck for the next time.  I'm sure you will be fine... lets face it your run of bad luck must surely be coming to an end soon?     

Chocbunny - another one with a shocking tale to tell.....  It doesnt just rain eh?  I am so so glad that this was eventually caught and you are ok now.  It just goes to show that we are so focussed on all things tx and associated symptoms that any other ailment just doesnt come into the fore at all.  Take care of yourself to recover and good luck for the next one. 

Jen - If I may I'll be joining you in the 6-egg collection group.  whoopedeedooda those follies of mine finally came through.  Ec was at 9am this morning so will find out tommorrow whether they're mature and got busy with DP's swimmers in the jelly........ fingers crossed.      

Sending   to everyone else out there checking in every now and again!  xx carol


----------



## longing4baby

choc bunny and Mrs Jussip sorry to heaing yous havent been well.

carol hope you have good news in the morning x


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Chocbunny - that sounds horrendous - glad they caught it in time!!!!!

MrsJussip - glad you are starting to feel better   no wonder you are angry...

Carol - great news on the 6 eggs - I found it so nervewracking waiting to find out how many had fertilised etc. - hopefully you will be in the same position as me and the worry is all for nothing - we had 2 good quality embryos transferred yesterday and I feel so much better now!  Can't believe I am officially PUPO!!!!

Longing - how are you getting on?

Goldbunny - hello!

 to everyone else - we seem to be getting quieter and quieter on this thread!

Jen xxx


----------



## carol610

Well, got the phone call from embryology at 9.50am.  Only one fertilised out of the 6, with one part fertilised, another fertilising abnormally with extra DNA and the other 3 seeing no action at all.  Am disappointed but relieved that theres at least one at the same time.  I know the odds are somewhat reduced now but it does only take one, so I just have to keep believing that this one is it.  ET is booked for 2.30pm tommorrow.


----------



## goldbunny

positive energy for your embie carol


----------



## jblox78

Carol,

Am keeping everything crossed that your embie keeps getting stronger and stronger...

Jen xxx


----------



## MrsJussiP

Hey everyone, hope your all ok x

Carol- I don't blame Liverpool, they have been great so far, and they dont look at your tubes during the scans, its just the egg collection that gets me, how did they not notice that, as it was the same doctor who told me about it that did the EC. I had the dye done and they lost my fist set of results and were very unhelpful in 2008 at Birmingham woman's hospital. I got check for pcos in 2007 at Bury hospital and they gave me a stupid answer and fobbed me off. Had more test and another dye done in Preston hospital in 2009 and they said it looked fine, then got told didnt have pcos but might have endo which they never check for, which it turns out I dont have this either. I never had the camera to check my tubes, all down to lazy doctors not doing there job properly. Liverpool have been amazing and if it wasn't for there concern, this would never have been notice, they sorted it all that night to, I give them 10 out of 10 for everything they do, the only thing that upset me about them was there vague explanation on miscarriage, if they had told me everything I would have been a bit more prepared for what happened to me. Good luck hun x


----------



## carol610

Mrs JP, youve been passed from pillar to post!!!  Glad that Liverpool have finally been able to sort you out.  I had my dye done at Preston too (eeek), that's who referred me to Liverpool for IVF.


----------



## carol610

Well, just a quickie to let yous all know that I am officially PUPO with an ickle 2-cell embie put on board the mother ship yesterday afternoon.  Very early if you ask me, but I suppose its better off in than out so to speak.  x


----------



## longing4baby

Carol how are you keeping?


hows everyone else to?


----------



## goldbunny

positive energy for your embie carol 

go embie!


----------



## MrsJussiP

How you doing carol? lots and lots of      for you hun xx

How is everyone else getting on?

I have now got the flu!! Can you believe that, as if I needed it right now! lol xx


----------



## carol610

Oh no Mrs JP.....    Its probably BECAUSE of everything else that you've gotten it - your immune system will be on the floor with all the stress!.  I hope you feel better soon.

I'm starting to feel a bit anxious about the whole 2ww now.  Am not sleeping great and am very irritable.  I'm 8dp2dt now.  Still got the best part of a week to go till OTD!  Think I'll be POAS from Tues though.. not sure, havent quite decided.  I think I'd rather just know though, even if it is bad news.  At least then I can head into the wine aisle in Sainsburys   Its the not knowing that kills me!


----------



## MrsJussiP

I'll be ok, just trying to get back to good health and weight for next treatment prob start in august, got my appointment on may the 23rd to talk it all through with the doctor. 

I was ok till the day my husband went to afgan, I ended up testing the day after which made it 8dp5dt and I used a clearblue as they pick it up earlier. I would wait a few more days yet. My mum did a test 10dp2dt and thats when she found out she was having my little sister.  I wont tell you not to do it, as I was in the same frame of mind as you, I would rather know than wait even if it was bad news. Lots of   hun and good luck xxx


----------



## jblox78

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope you are all doing OK...

It's a definite BFN for me - did a test yesterday morning which came up negative and it was confirmed when AF arrived this morning...

Was really down yesterday although I slept right through for the first time in just under a week last night - think all the waiting was getting to me!  Am feeling a lot better today - DH and I have decided to wait a few months before trying again - we have one more NHS try.  My sister is getting married in early June and friends of ours are getting married in July so we are going to plan a holiday in between the two and then once all that is through will look at starting maybe late August / September.

We've still to go in for blood test on Monday so guess we will make an appointment then to discuss next steps...

 and lots of luck and best wishes to all of you...

Jen xxx


----------



## MrsJussiP

lots and lots of       jblox78. I'll be starting my go in August as well so maybe that will be our time  xxxxxxx


----------

